# offical discussion thread for secret reaper 2011



## bethene

First, go find the official thread with the information about signing up, then pm me, then come here and have fun with the discussion, I closed the thread not thinking about it not being able to be bumped, am working on the problem!!! in the mean time.......................................



here is the official discussion thread. to keep the sign up not so jumbled up with comments, we can jumble away over here!! 
let the games begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Its here! Its here!! My very first Secret Reaper. I can't wait to get all signed up and get my first victim. I have been dreaming up ideas since I joined the Forum. Thanks bethene!


----------



## bethene

well, got my first sign up, it's on!!


----------



## Tumblindice

bethene said:


> well, got my first sign up, it's on!!


Just went to sign up and the thread is closed! 
What gives?


----------



## ajbanz

You have to PM Bethene with you info to sign up. 

I'm ready to go!!!!!!! LET THE REAPING BEGIN!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Yippy! I'm signed up  This is so exciting!


----------



## jenscats5

Ooooh this would be neat, but I'm such a newbie at this I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to think of anything interesting to send....I'll have to think about it....


----------



## greaseballs80

Yippy! I signed up too, my first time and so exited. Can't wait to get started


----------



## bethene

well, I hope people can find the sign up info, wasn';t thinking about it not being able to be bumped, if I can't get is fixed, may have to make a new one


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Im in! I sent Bethene my pm, i posted my likes and dislikes Im in! Im in! Im in! Im in!.....now to get back to work!

vic-tim, Vic-tim, Vic-tim!*

*I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHO HAS ME!!! SQUEEEEEEEEE *


----------



## dee14399

Im in, I had so much fun shopping and making things last year. Can’t wait to get my victim!


----------



## NOWHINING

I am in too! already sent in the infor!


----------



## JenniferRene

jenscats5 said:


> Ooooh this would be neat, but I'm such a newbie at this I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to think of anything interesting to send....I'll have to think about it....


this is my first year to do this too. you should check out the pics of the secret reaper 2010 gifts. you'll get the overall feel of what this is about and lots of cool ideas! people on this forum are very creative!!!


----------



## Silver Lady

I am IN!!!!!


----------



## osenator

I am in too!


----------



## lisa48317

jenscats5 said:


> Ooooh this would be neat, but I'm such a newbie at this I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to think of anything interesting to send....I'll have to think about it....


*You'll do great. That's why we sent in our likes & dislikes so everyone can reap wisely!

Spooki is starting to scare me!! I can just imagine her sitting there in a little padded room, surrounded by purple feathers & glitter, wringing her hands while chanting "vic-tim, vic-tim"!!!*


----------



## jenscats5

JenniferRene said:


> this is my first year to do this too. you should check out the pics of the secret reaper 2010 gifts. you'll get the overall feel of what this is about and lots of cool ideas! people on this forum are very creative!!!


That's a really good idea....I'll do that!


----------



## bethene

bumping up this thread


----------



## JustWhisper

I am signed up.


----------



## Guest

I am in!!!!! Mr. Gris is ready to get his Reap on!!! I cant wait to spoil a victim ROOOOOTTEN!! WAHAHAHA


----------



## bethene

well, already have 42 signed up!! we may have another record year!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Whooooo hewwww, yipppeeeee, hip hip hooray!!!!    I'm soooo excited to see who gets me..... I mean who I get!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

The Halloween Lady said:


> Whooooo hewwww, yipppeeeee, hip hip hooray!!!!    I'm soooo excited to see who gets me..... I mean who I get!


*Yeah! What she said  LOL I feel the exact same way LOL*


----------



## Ophelia

I'm really looking forward to this! Although, I hope my victim is merciful(how's that for a switch, eh?). I am a newbie to this, after all!

Ophelia


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*while all of the other boys and ghouls are asleep Spooki carries on! Still marching outside of Bethene's house desperately trying to get the name of her victim before the actual due date  of course still wearing a fabulous outfit that now consist of her famous Zombie Stompers and a nice purple short one piece with matching boa! Have actually lost 5 pounds from all the marching too *
*Vic-tim Vic-tim Vic-tim*


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Looking at some of those like/dislike lists makes me want to gift lots of different people with stuff because they would be fun to shop for. Maybe mom & I should join Pay It Forward after this...


----------



## bethene

hey Spooki, the neighbors, not being as fun as all us ghouls, are starting to wonder about who is hanging around in a purple boa and chanting "victim"- 
So THATS what I need to do to lose weight, find some one to picket and walk by their house all day??!!??


----------



## bethene

got 60 signed up already!!!!!


----------



## kallie

Bethene, thank you so much for organizing this!! I think I would lose my mind trying to keep it all together


----------



## bethene

please keep the comments on this thread!!! thanks


----------



## JustWhisper

Also a reminder...any of you who are members already on ChristmasFanClub (our sister site) tomorrow is the last day to sign up for our gift exchange, Secret Santa. http://christmasfanclub.com/showthread.php?t=3058&p=59833#post59833 Only if you want to do both gift exchanges.

Spookilicious...I just put on my big stomping boots and am coming to join your march. If we deprive Beth of enough sleep she will be delirious and give us a name, hopefully of a victim. I think also embarrassing her at work may promote an early submission. I am wearing hot pink short shorts with knee high battle boots, an orange witchy hat, and big wings. I tell you...it's NOT a pretty site.


----------



## JustWhisper

My computer is glitching and double posted. Sorry.


----------



## treehouse of horror

what is secret reaper and can i join


----------



## bethene

bump............................


----------



## bouncerbudz

Im in !!! WoooooHOOOOooooo !!!!


----------



## velvetmay

When will this start cause I'm just bursting with anticipation.


----------



## MissMandy

It has already started. Sign ups are now! You will be given your reapee in August.


----------



## velvetmay

Thank you! A few weeks then... I'll have to find a way to kill time.


----------



## JustWhisper

treehouse of horror said:


> what is secret reaper and can i join


Secret Reaper is a gift exchange. After sign up is closed each person playing will receive a name of another person who signed up, (your victim) ,and a list of items they may wish to receive. You then have to send them a gift or gifts of approx $20 value. You may send them store bought items, homemade items, new, used, whatever. But try to send items tailored to their decorating taste. Your Reaper is doing the same thing for you. Here is a link to the official rules and how to sign up.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/105343-official-secret-reaper-sign-up-2011-a.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

JustWhisper said:


> Spookilicious...I just put on my big stomping boots and am coming to join your march. If we deprive Beth of enough sleep she will be delirious and give us a name, hopefully of a victim. I think also embarrassing her at work may promote an early submission. I am wearing hot pink short shorts with knee high battle boots, an orange witchy hat, and big wings. I tell you...it's NOT a pretty site.


*OMG! I LOVE IT!!!! That outfit sounds FABULOUS and quite fitting for the occasion. Come on down girl, you and I will rock this joint until Bethene gives in*


----------



## Trex

I am in and can't wait!!! PM sent to Bethene!


----------



## Guest

JustWhisper said:


> Also a reminder...any of you who are members already on ChristmasFanClub (our sister site) tomorrow is the last day to sign up for our gift exchange, Secret Santa. http://christmasfanclub.com/showthread.php?t=3058&p=59833#post59833 Only if you want to do both gift exchanges.
> 
> Spookilicious...I just put on my big stomping boots and am coming to join your march. If we deprive Beth of enough sleep she will be delirious and give us a name, hopefully of a victim. I think also embarrassing her at work may promote an early submission. I am wearing hot pink short shorts with knee high battle boots, an orange witchy hat, and big wings. I tell you...it's NOT a pretty site.


Just to add to this I am with JW on ChristmasFanClub and I am in the Secret Santa over there!!! Gonna be a blast to shop for both Holidays and any members over here who are over there should totally sign up right now!!!


----------



## katshead42

YAY!!!!!! I'm so happy. I've been looking forward to this for almost a whole year!


----------



## skullnbones

Just sent my info Bethene  excited!!!! I missed all the fun last year and i have been stowing stuff away just for this! yay!


----------



## bethene

66 and growing!


----------



## lisa48317

Mr. Gris said:


> Just to add to this I am with JW on ChristmasFanClub and I am in the Secret Santa over there!!! Gonna be a blast to shop for both Holidays and any members over here who are over there should totally sign up right now!!!


I'm there, too! I admit. I just like getting surprises because my husband is a putz when it comes to things like this!


----------



## MissMandy

I so wish I could do CFC exchange too  Hopefully next year!


----------



## kallie

The universe is testing my patience!! Not only do I have to wait 3 months for my boyfriend to come back from working hundreds of miles away, I have to wait 1 month for my victim! This is _*killing*_ me!


----------



## estertota

Woow lot of people are in SECRET REAPER


----------



## bethene

bumping this up-
up to 72 now!!


----------



## MissMandy

72?! Holy macanolli! God bless ya, bethene lol


----------



## bethene

LOL, Miss Mandy, and we have until the 17th of august!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene

74 and growing


----------



## MissMandy

bethene said:


> LOL, Miss Mandy, and we have until the 17th of august!!!!!!!!


I know right! Oh my word, we could end up with hundreds! Or it could really fizzle down and only end up being a few more reapers lol. We shall see ~ MUAHAHAHA


----------



## kallie

Wow!! This is so exciting! Bethene! How do you keep up with it all??


----------



## Junit

I'm soooo excited! And I just can't hide it!!! Like Spookilicious mama said- VIC-tim! Vic-tim! Vic-tim!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Hallow and LOL LOL _ If you are just tooooo impatient and simply cannot WAIT until August for your victim name -- then I have the answer!! You can ALL start sending your reaper gifts to ME!! Of course - if they have glitter - better send them to Spooky-Mama! * 

BOO!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*While you are waiting>>>*

*...you can always tune into HalloweenRadio.com!! Perfect for vacuuming the dungeons in the morning and drinking potions during Haunting Happy Hour in the afternoon!  Just click on the "radio" link above ^ at the top of the Halloween Forum banner right here on your screen! See how easy that is? Painless fun for the impatient Reapers. Background tunes while you drool over ideas to send to your Reaper Victim!! (that would be ME!) *


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor you can come down here with me and join justwhisper and myself in the march for the cause! Only requirment is a fabulous outfit and some type of funky shoe! THat simple. I have signs all made up already of course they all have glitter so if you dont like that then you may want to come with your own signs. Either way we could really use the help. I think its working....I can feel Bethene starting to weaken, I think the chanting is really starting to get to her.*

(Hey Bethene if you want you can just pm justwhisper and I our vicitims we wont tell a soul, I SWEAR )

*Anyhoo, come on down and bring drinks, we are running out and I could really use a pick me up*

*Vict-tim, Vic-tim, Vic-tim!*


----------



## katshead42

I can't wait to start working on my gift!!!! I'm so excited! EXCLAMATION MARKS!!!!


----------



## bethene

well, I could use a drink, I might just bop out side and get onefrom you guys, , and THINK about giving you your victim early, of course with out every one signed up, I won't have every one to draw the names from...............................................................


----------



## MissMandy

Oh Lord have mercy! Let's go, let's go, let's go! Sign up people! LOL


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

^ I would, but I already signed up!  OR, can we sign up 2x


----------



## JustWhisper

*Vic-Tim Vic-Tim Vic-Tim*...wait...who the hell are Vic and Tim? Where am I? Oh Hi Spookilicious! Now I remember!

*Vic-tim! Vic-tim! Vic-tim!*


----------



## bethene

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

justwhisper said:


> *vic-tim vic-tim vic-tim*...wait...who the hell are vic and tim? Where am i? Oh hi spookilicious! Now i remember!
> 
> *vic-tim! Vic-tim! Vic-tim!*


*lol!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Vic-tim, Vic-tim, Vic-tim!!*  *bumping this thread!*


----------



## kallie

bethene said:


> well, I could use a drink, I might just bop out side and get onefrom you guys, , and THINK about giving you your victim early, of course with out every one signed up, I won't have every one to draw the names from...............................................................


I think you should give us our victims. Those that sign up later should have been more punctual and they can be matched us as they come


----------



## MissMandy

kallie said:


> I think you should give us our victims. Those that sign up later should have been more punctual and they can be matched us as they come


Now that is a fantabulous idea!


----------



## kallie

*UP* they can be matched up as they come** Is what I meant to say


----------



## bethene

bumping up


----------



## bethene

oh, and we are at 80!, and still 4 weeks to go in sign up, just for my own sanity, in August, closer to the end of sign up, I will start giving out some of the victims early, but slowly to give the late comers a fair chance on their victims too, especially if there are any special shipping needs, so will have to be cautious about starting early


----------



## Witchful Thinking

WAIT!! Wait for me - I have been hiding over here in the bushes in front of bethene's house watching the JustWhisper and Spookilicous Mama march for victims. (hilarious by the way!) I haven't signed up because I am doing all the 'spells' I know (which basically includes crossing my fingers and having sleepless nights) to get my boyfriend a job in time so I can afford to sign up. I know you can't wait just for little ol' me but its not the deadline yet....

taking up the march across the street and chanting: *One More Week......One More Week...One More Week...One More Week...*


----------



## JustWhisper

Witchful Thinking...Feel free to cross the street and join us. We don't care what you chant as long as it irritates Bethene. LOL (still love you Beth, this is strictly business)


----------



## katshead42

WOW 80 already!


----------



## DreamGaz

Finally joined, so I better bump this one up too.

I can't wait to get a victum... Will joining the march outside of Bethene's get me a name any sooner?


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

^ Probably not, but flinging *poo* might! Lol!


----------



## bethene

RHC, now now, flinging poo might just keep you from getting your victim til the last person has theirs!!!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

bethene said:


> RHC, now now, flinging poo might just keep you from getting your victim til the last person has theirs!!!!!



Awww, I wasn't gonna fling it. I was actually hoping for the opposite. That someone else might fling poo, so I could maybe get bumped up a space in line


----------



## DreamGaz

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Awww, I wasn't gonna fling it. I was actually hoping for the opposite. That someone else might fling poo, so I could maybe get bumped up a space in line


Sure just try to make me last..........


----------



## bethene

well, RHC, that might work, bump you up, any one who flings poo gets put last!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery




----------



## JustWhisper

*Don't worry Beth, I promise not to fling anything but glitter or maybe some thongs. Just in case "you know who" flies in on her broom and needs a clean one. LOL. I did, however bring a bottle of Jack if that helps.  I know it helps Spooki and I. *


----------



## Tumblindice

Hmmmmmmmmmm..... you said anyone flinging poo gets moved up?


----------



## Tumblindice

JustWhisper said:


> *Don't worry Beth, I promise not to fling anything but thongs. Just in case "you know who" flies in on her broom and needs a clean one. LOL. I did, however bring a bottle of Jack if that helps.  I know it helps Spooki and I. *


----------



## Spookilicious mama

JustWhisper said:


> *Don't worry Beth, I promise not to fling anything but glitter or maybe some thongs. Just in case "you know who" flies in on her broom and needs a clean one. LOL. I did, however bring a bottle of Jack if that helps.  I know it helps Spooki and I. *


*aaaaaahhhh yes it does, Now JustWhisper where did you put that bottle??? My glass is empty *


----------



## JustWhisper

In your OTHER hand spooki.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

JustWhisper said:


> In your OTHER hand spooki.


*OOOOOOH there it is! LOL thanks, see I knew it was a good thing you were here with me *


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I'm joining in.


----------



## Kymmm

JustWhisper said:


> *Don't worry Beth, I promise not to fling anything but glitter or maybe some thongs. Just in case "you know who" flies in on her broom and needs a clean one. LOL. I did, however bring a bottle of Jack if that helps.  I know it helps Spooki and I. *


Hey!!! Who you talkin bout??? I can get a good week out of my thongs.. being that the leg and waist holes are almost the same size, you can turn them around when you need to freshen up..  I'm on my way.. keep the Jack handy!!!


----------



## killerhaunts

Kymmm said:


> Hey!!! Who you talkin bout??? I can get a good week out of my thongs.. being that the leg and waist holes are almost the same size, you can turn them around when you need to freshen up..  I'm on my way.. keep the Jack handy!!!


That's naaaaaaAAAAaaaaasty .......


----------



## Tumblindice

JustWhisper said:


> *Don't worry Beth, I promise not to fling anything but glitter or maybe some thongs. Just in case "you know who" flies in on her broom and needs a clean one. LOL. I did, however bring a bottle of Jack if that helps.  I know it helps Spooki and I. *





Spookilicious mama said:


> *aaaaaahhhh yes it does, Now JustWhisper where did you put that bottle??? My glass is empty *





JustWhisper said:


> In your OTHER hand spooki.





Spookilicious mama said:


> *OOOOOOH there it is! LOL thanks, see I knew it was a good thing you were here with me *





Pumpkinprincess said:


> I'm joining in.





Kymmm said:


> Hey!!! Who you talkin bout??? I can get a good week out of my thongs.. being that the leg and waist holes are almost the same size, you can turn them around when you need to freshen up..  I'm on my way.. keep the Jack handy!!!


You ladies are too funny, I had such a lousy day at work and reading all your post has brought a smile to my face.

However all this talk about thongs and booze has me that someone has taken over this thread.... I wonder who?


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Kymmm said:


> Hey!!! Who you talkin bout??? I can get a good week out of my thongs.. being that the leg and waist holes are almost the same size, you can turn them around when you need to freshen up..  I'm on my way.. keep the Jack handy!!!



Hahahaaaaaahaaaaa!!!! Hold on while I get off the floor! Jack?!? Me thinks this thread needs to be held to a higher standard. Milagro, Patron, and other such "standards"! 










Ok, ok....leave off the thong convo. I'm single atm


----------



## lisa48317

*STOMP STOMP STOMP

I'm now arriving at bethene's house to chant & pace & drink, too! Here is my offering....a nice bottle of vodka !!!!*


----------



## kallie

Tumblindice said:


>


That just made me _so_ dizzy, but I couldn't look away


----------



## JustWhisper

Thanks Raven's Hollow but I will stick to my Jack, or Royal Crown. But feel free to pass it around. OK, everyone out in Bethene's front yard. C'mon...Now make a chain. OK, now let go of each other's hand cuz you need them to hold your glass. Hold those glasses out. NO, NOT your reading glasses Tumblindice. The big tumbler I brought you. Dang it, I spilled some. But that is okay, because Spookilicious is licking it up. Lisa, cool bottle. Okay now everyone on three...
*1
2
3 *

*Vic-tim Vic-tim Vic-tim*

*We want it now, we want it now.*

Good job everyone. Take five. I meant five swallows of your drink. We still have work to do.


----------



## MissMandy

LMFAO I can't with you guys! You're too much


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Alright everybody up and adam!!! WE have work to do. Its nice and early and we need to get started! Now I want to thank everyone for the drinks they have definately made this experience more pleasurable. However, I feel we are in the need for some food. So who's up for some Quesedillas!? Side of Guacamole please and sourcream, nothing like Quesedillas and a nice cold drink! MMMM MMMMM! Once we fuel up its back to business! This is serious work people and we have a goal in mind! The goal.................... To make enough rucus at Bethenes so we can get our victim sooner so we can start shopping and going through our stuff to see what we can add! Lets not forget what we came here for. Now if that doesnt work I have a plan B.

Plan B to lure Bethene out with a basket of Godiva Chocolate and a chocolate martini, once we get a few of those in her Im sure she'll fold Until then......................MARCH!!

Vic-tim, Vic-tim, Vic-tim!!!!!!!*


----------



## tomanderson

Please give me the chocolate martini. I have to...test it......to make sure it is all right.


----------



## lisa48317

*Sorry Tom - I already tried it out. It totally passed inspection ~hic~


Darn it's hard to march in these platform shoes, ala Dr. Frankenfurter! I'll have to sashay...! *


----------



## bethene

LMAO!!!!!!!! I have had such a couple of crappy days, you guys are the bright spot in it, I can't wait to come on here and see what is going on next!!! 
Lisa, I so want that crystal skull, you drink the vodka and give me the skull and we will talk business!!!!


----------



## jenscats5

Did I hear something about drinking?


----------



## bethene

Yup 
well we are up to 89 now,, and a couple of people said they were joining but never sent their info, so am not counting them yet


----------



## GiggleFairy

*It's official. I have now sent all of the requested information to bethene. Had a busy week, so I'm a bit slow in responding. Better late than never! Now I can join in the harassment. WOO-HOO!*


----------



## Kymmm

<<Comes barreling across the yard on her broom and slams into a bush, stands up, pulls the branches out of her... hair (you thought I was going to say something else, didn't ya??) and stands up to join her fellow marchers>>


VIC-TIM, VIC-TIM


----------



## The Auditor

bump bump bump bump and....bump


----------



## RunawayOctober

I've never been a fan of suspense, and this is killing me!


----------



## SimplyJenn

Oh my Gosh! I am one of those that said I would and did not send info yet. Doin' that now. Thx for the reminder.


----------



## MissMandy

Yay, Giggle! I'm glad you joined us 

Ditto, Runaway! This is driving me bananas!


----------



## obsessedjack

*Joins in on the Halloween mob.

Vic-tim! Vic-tim!


----------



## bethene

92 and counting


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

bethene said:


> 92 and counting



MOAR!!! Zey vill not comez out to pla-ay!?! Hid-ding zey are!


----------



## lisa48317

bethene said:


> Lisa, I so want that crystal skull, you drink the vodka and give me the skull and we will talk business!!!!


If that's what it takes to get mine early - I'll drink 2 !


----------



## bethene

LOL!!! I would love 2 of the glass skulls  
95 now


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Whoooo hoooo now we got Kymmm and obsessedjack to join the fight for the cause! Our little group is growing! YES! Come on everyone Im sure if we keep it up....I can feel it.....Bethene might....just might.....give at least those of us who have been picketing their victim! Come on Bethene PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE!!!!! Ok and back to work!*
*Vic-tim, Vic-tim, Vic-tim!*


----------



## Kymmm

Bic-Tom, Boc-Tow No more Jack for me..


----------



## bethene

here is a list of those who are signed up, if you don't see your name let me know

1.Lisa48317
2.Gothic Caddy
3.13 Mummy
4.MichaelMyers1
5.Rockplayson
6.Spookiliciousmama
7.HalloSusieBoo
8.Greaseballs880
9.Gatordave
10.Tish
11.The Halloween Lady
12.Dead Girl
13.terra
14.Obsessedjack
15.Frankie's Girl
16.MissMAndy
17.Kerimonster'
18.gromit05
19.ajbantz
20.Cinders
21.Obsessedwith it
22. RavensHallowCemetery
23The Red Hallows
24.nhh
25.BeasonSamurai
26Clowns _eat_ people
27.Estertota
28.CreepySpiders
29.peeweepinson
30.bouncerbudz
31Kallie
32.Scattered Screams
33.Doto
34.purpleferrets3
35.Ophelia
36.Sidami
37njwilk
38.xtina666
39.MHooch
40.jenscats5
41.Si-cotik
42.scarey
43.Orecoin
44.Just Whisper
45.trentsketch
46Halloweenscreamqueen
47.lil Ghouliette
48tomanderson
49.araniella
50boobaby
51.Mr.Gris
52Paulaween
53.Spookygirl1980
54.osenator
55.TheAuditor
56.Brimstonewitch
57Tumblindice
58.The Silver Lady
59RunawayOctober
60.VelvetMay
61.Hallorenescene
62.Tree House of Horror
63.Trex
64.Katshead42
65.skullnbones
66.scareme
67.Rikki
68.LawP
69.Son of Joker
70.halloweencreature
71. growler
71. Spookyone
73.am fatally yours
74.HalloweenQueen
75. Junit
76.Nowhining
77. Paul M (sorry Paul don't have your whole name written down , but do have it in my email)
78.silent cries go unheard
79. Kymmm
80. Halloweeeiner
81. dj general
82. Dream Gaz
83.Mistress of the Night
84.Zombiesbxrs
85.pumpkin princess
86.killerhaunts
87.catatonic
88.midnight terror
89.Spook-ella
90. gigglefairy
91.SimplyJenn
92.ELH
93.BadTableManor
94 Gothikren
95.guttercat33
96.scarebear
97. hauntfordad
98.gypsybandit
99.lilangel66071
100. halloweenfiend
101.dee14399
102. CzarinaKatarina 
103. Kloey74 
104. TheEighthPlague
105.sikntwizted
106.GDFreak
107.Bl00d
108. Verse13
109.JonnF3
110. catatonic
111.HoflyLoster
112.digsbugsgirl
113.EvilMel
114.Haunted diva
115.Djkeebz
116.tannasgach
117.Trac28
118.Ishwitch
119. Darkabeus
120. printersdevil
121.Skelator
122. beautifulnightmare
123,frenchy
124.spookerstar
125.whisper
126.BR1MSTON3
127 Bethene(for got me!!)
128.GhoulishCop
129.SweetnScary
130.Halloween2012
131.BellaBetty
132.Mystikgarden
133.acfink
134.celipops
135.halloweenjunkie
136.Hearts1003
137.JenniferRene
138. Greeneyes3131
139.Mizerella
140.Croglinvampire
141.witchymom
142.Seelie8504
143.Bullet
144.IckyVicki
145.nmcary17
146.witchfdlthinking
147.badgirl
149.krnlmustrd
150.ROCKNRUDE
151Ranman1973
152.Hurricangame
153Madame_mcspanky
154.BScary
155.Suzika
156.whynotgirl666
157.Halloween Princess
158.terri73
159.HermanSecret
160.Shelbi Babyyy
160.Ter Ran
161goosta
162 Angelique NM
163.Yoohaloo


----------



## Spooky Chef

Woohoo, my first reaping!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Kymmm said:


> Bic-Tom, Boc-Tow No more Jack for me..


*QUICK! someone take Kymmm's broom, she's in no condition to fly!*


----------



## MissMandy

Spookilicious mama said:


> *QUICK! someone take Kymmm's broom, she's in no condition to fly!*



LMFAO you ghouls are crazy! Ok ok, I give. I'll stand in for Kymmm while she sobers up!

VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM!


----------



## Kymmm

Thanks Mandy <hic-up> You're a twu pal.. I'm not feelin tho good. Maybe sum coffee, a nap and MY VICTIM would help??


----------



## JustWhisper

Sorry I am late this morning Spooki. I had to go change my shoes. When Kymmm ran into that bush it must have scared her. And I stepped right in it. Had to leave my big clomping boots at home (soaking in bathtub), but am now sporting an adorable pair of fluffy, glittery purple heels. The fuschia colored feathers on the top tickle my feet. And they look marvelous with the Black and gold spotted clown pants I am wearing, gold lame (Luh-may) oversized blouse with white and purple boas, and a cat-in-the-hat hat, complete with strap on cat nose and whiskers. Me-ow! Someone prop Kymmm up over by the tree so she can still chant. Thanks for stepping up there Mandy. Let's get this party started!
*Vic-tim Vic-tim Vic-tim.*


----------



## MissMandy

Don't mention it! After all...what kinda ghoul would I be if I let ya take the chance of getting an FUI (flying under the influence). And your cat woulda fallen off for sure! Poor Whiskers...
Fabulous heels there, Whisper! I just hope this breeze dies down a little, cuz your boas keep tickling my face


----------



## Kymmm

Feeling much better after my nap.  JW, I checked my thong and it is as clean as a crisp Autumn night! I think you stepped in a pile of melted chocolate! Spooki must have stashed it over by the bush so she could bribe Bethene when she wonders this way! (yeah, that's it) Anyone else feeling like some Mexican food and a strawberry margarita?? You buy, I'll fly!!!


----------



## bethene

well, added 3 more to the list, 99 now!!


----------



## SimplyJenn

I'll take the mexican food and frozen margaritas... Oh and don't forget the chips and salsa.


----------



## bethene

wow, we have hit 100 !!!!!!!!!!!!
make sure to check the list on page 12 to see if you are on there~


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Kymmm so glad to see you are feeling better! Mandy girl way to step up when we were down one on the front line, and Justwhisper that outfit sounds too fabulous!!!! Well now that Kymmm is feeling better MissMandy I hope you decide to stay with us! Ok girls lets go and March two three four march two three four...*.

*Vic-tim, Vic-tim, Vic-tim!!!*

Come on Bethene Havent we earned our victims name yet?????? Huh pretty please with like the gummiest gum drop on top


----------



## Witchful Thinking

I will spring for the Mexican and Margaritas - thinking if their mouths are full they can't be chanting and maybe, just maybe the job will come through and I can get signed up....

*ONE MORE WEEK...ONE MORE WEEK...ONE MORE WEEK......*


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I'm down for the Mexican food, only if it's in a place where Mexican's eat though. I'm buying if that's the case  I hate Americanized ethnic foods, only authentic for me! If everyone's mouths are full it would be like...


*MMM HMM HWEE!!! MMM HMM HWEE!!! MMM HMM HWEE!!!*


----------



## bethene

LOL-RHC!!!!!!!!!
witchful thinking, I sure hope the job comes through for you!


----------



## bethene

I wonder who will be number 101??!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

WHEW! I started getting a bit nervous while reading the list of reapers. Thought I was going to have to poke someone in the butt with my wand!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

GiggleFairy said:


> WHEW! I started getting a bit nervous while reading the list of reapers. Thought I was going to have to poke someone in the butt with my wand!


*Ahem* I'm a male, and decidedly straight. No poking me in the.... Nvm, NOT even going there!


----------



## GiggleFairy

For once, I'm speechless!

LMAO!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery




----------



## kingcoop80

Sorry iam a newbie.. What is this exactly?


----------



## hallorenescene

this is the most important event of the year here on the forum. it's like the secret santa. you sign up, then you will get a victum, and a victum will get you, and you will give a gift, and get a gift.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Ok I am signed up which is super exciting. BUT I had a ? Can we secretly ask for someone? Say we really really want to be someones reaper? Can I request who I want to bestow my lovely gifts on?


----------



## JustWhisper

kingcoop80 said:


> Sorry iam a newbie.. What is this exactly?


Hey Kingcoop80,
Here is an explanation I posted earlier along with the link to the official rules.

Secret Reaper is a gift exchange. After sign up is closed each person playing will receive a name of another person who signed up, (your victim) ,and a list of items they may wish to receive. You then have to send them a gift or gifts of approx $20 value. You may send them store bought items, homemade items, new, used, whatever. But try to send items tailored to their decorating taste. Your Reaper is doing the same thing for you. Here is a link to the official rules and how to sign up.
Official Secret Reaper Sign up 2011


Bethene, can you please post a link to the rules on the first post of this thread so others can find it? Thanks.


----------



## dee14399

I just checked the list and my name wasnt on there, sent my info again. Hope it goes through this time


----------



## MissMandy

Of course I'm still in! I felt the rush and I'm not about to give up now!


----------



## obsessedjack

Sorry I stopped chanting. This baby really takes it outta ya.lol. Must have fallen asleep in one of Bethene's bushes. Hey maybe the preggo needs to fly instead of these ghouls. I can't have margaritas anyways. Now some mexican food, I'm all over that. nom nom nom....oh yeah, where was I...? oh yes,

VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM!


----------



## bethene

got you dee14399, some how I forgot to write you down, am happy you recontacted me though!


----------



## bethene

102 and counting


----------



## JustWhisper

Sorry guys, I have been working in the yard all day and I am spent. I am sitting out the chant march today. I will however, continue to supply and consume alcoholic treats. Except for jack. She gets Frosty's. 

102....Is that the temperature today or the number of people signed up? LOL


----------



## NOWHINING

Spookilicious mama said:


> *ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor you can come down here with me and join justwhisper and myself in the march for the cause! Only requirment is a fabulous outfit and some type of funky shoe! THat simple. I have signs all made up already of course they all have glitter so if you dont like that then you may want to come with your own signs. Either way we could really use the help. I think its working....I can feel Bethene starting to weaken, I think the chanting is really starting to get to her.*
> 
> (Hey Bethene if you want you can just pm justwhisper and I our vicitims we wont tell a soul, I SWEAR )
> 
> *Anyhoo, come on down and bring drinks, we are running out and I could really use a pick me up*
> 
> *Vict-tim, Vic-tim, Vic-tim!*


 
I am too sick to help you protest. I have the shoes can I just sit down in chair and hold sign while you and JW march?


----------



## MissMandy

Aww what's wrong NW?


----------



## NOWHINING

obsessedjack said:


> Sorry I stopped chanting. This baby really takes it outta ya.lol. Must have fallen asleep in one of Bethene's bushes. Hey maybe the preggo needs to fly instead of these ghouls. I can't have margaritas anyways. Now some mexican food, I'm all over that. nom nom nom....oh yeah, where was I...? oh yes,
> 
> VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM!


 
hey girl you didnt tell me you are having a little one!! CONGRATS!


----------



## NOWHINING

MissMandy said:


> Aww what's wrong NW?


 
give me chance i will have this explain. just got out of the hospital a couple of days ago. I will explain in off-topic....


----------



## RunawayOctober




----------



## kingcoop80

Thank you very much for explaining! Sounds fun!


----------



## bethene

well, up to 104


----------



## NOWHINING

bump bump bumpity bump!


----------



## bethene

just added 105! 
make sure to check the list on page 12 to see if you are on there! if you think you haven't signed up and don't see your name, please contact me


----------



## Tumblindice

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> *Ahem* I'm a male, and decidedly straight. No poking me in the.... Nvm, NOT even going there!





GiggleFairy said:


> For once, I'm speechless!
> 
> LMAO!


Loving it.....


----------



## bethene

oh my, LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Oh ME Oh MY!!!*


----------



## doto

Sorry I haven't been able to join the march at Bethene's. Since I am Canadian and accidently mixed up the abreviation for Mi ( Michigan Minnesota, they both begain with Mi) and found myself at the wrong home. Apparently the homeowner who I visited was quite scared by my manly impersonation of Spookalicouis Mama boa rat. I've been confined to my own small padded room in a state penn. I tried to explain to the authorities that I am not insane I was dressed in the Spirit of the Secret Reaper so I could learn tha name of my Victim early. They didn't quite understand and as they pulled me out of the bushes I called out for some help.....Spookilicious mama, No Whining....Apparently this too was the wrong thing to do as the female officer who was hurling a million directions at me thought I was insulting her.....apparently my Canadian accent made it sound like I was being derogatory.....
Bethene, I will send a post-card with my new address as soon as they let me have sharp objects again. Until then please use the address you have on file.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Tumblindice said:


> Loving it.....


Hated it, with a Zorro snap in Z formation!










Lol!


----------



## doto

It seems particpating in the Secret Reaper is more difficult than one would imagine. After accidently finding myself in a pink boa with handcuffs some of my " new roomates" poked a little "fun" in my direction. 
I started to get a little more alone time once my new found friends "borrowed" my notepad. I had started my Secret Reaper List:

I titled it "Things I'd like for my Victim - The Secret Reapers Date is Nearing"
Skulls, Severed limbs, the more Gore the better, perhaps just for fun a gullitine, an executioners chair or a meat grinder. Note to self - do not exceed 20.


----------



## NOWHINING

doto said:


> Sorry I haven't been able to join the march at Bethene's. Since I am Canadian and accidently mixed up the abreviation for Mi ( Michigan Minnesota, they both begain with Mi) and found myself at the wrong home. Apparently the homeowner who I visited was quite scared by my manly impersonation of Spookalicouis Mama boa rat. I've been confined to my own small padded room in a state penn. I tried to explain to the authorities that I am not insane I was dressed in the Spirit of the Secret Reaper so I could learn tha name of my Victim early. They didn't quite understand and as they pulled me out of the bushes I called out for some help.....Spookilicious mama, No Whining....Apparently this too was the wrong thing to do as the female officer who was hurtling a million directions at me thought I was insulting her.....apparently my Canadian accent made it sound like I was being derogatory.....
> Bethene, I will send a post-card with my new address as soon as they let me have sharp objects again. Until then please use the address you have on file.


 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHHA! I am sooo sorry to had to deal with that!


----------



## doto

As midnight approached and I realized not only was there less than 100 days to Halloween I was losing one more day in a matter of minutes. We soon would be down to 97 days......Forgeting where I was being held captive I shouted "97 DAYS WILL NOT BE ENOUGH I NEED MORE TIME!!!".......the nice Doctor and the land-lord/warden let me know they granted me more time......either this state just changed Halloween for me or I better ask for a new blankie and warmer clothes...it might just turn out to be a long winter.


----------



## bl00d

Signed up!


----------



## Tumblindice

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Hated it, with a Zorro snap in Z formation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Tumblindice said:


>


Eh, you're pretty good.  I like!


----------



## lisa48317

doto said:


> Sorry I haven't been able to join the march at Bethene's. Since I am Canadian and accidently mixed up the abreviation for Mi ( Michigan Minnesota, they both begain with Mi) and found myself at the wrong home. Apparently the homeowner who I visited was quite scared by my manly impersonation of Spookalicouis Mama boa rat. I've been confined to my own small padded room in a state penn. I tried to explain to the authorities that I am not insane I was dressed in the Spirit of the Secret Reaper so I could learn tha name of my Victim early. They didn't quite understand and as they pulled me out of the bushes I called out for some help.....Spookilicious mama, No Whining....Apparently this too was the wrong thing to do as the female officer who was hurling a million directions at me thought I was insulting her.....apparently my Canadian accent made it sound like I was being derogatory.....
> Bethene, I will send a post-card with my new address as soon as they let me have sharp objects again. Until then please use the address you have on file.



*OMG - and this is a prime example why we call you Wacky Canadians !!!
Too funny!*


----------



## MissMandy

LOL this thread is getting to be too much for me


----------



## Spookilicious mama

doto said:


> Sorry I haven't been able to join the march at Bethene's. Since I am Canadian and accidently mixed up the abreviation for Mi ( Michigan Minnesota, they both begain with Mi) and found myself at the wrong home. Apparently the homeowner who I visited was quite scared by my manly impersonation of Spookalicouis Mama boa rat. I've been confined to my own small padded room in a state penn. I tried to explain to the authorities that I am not insane I was dressed in the Spirit of the Secret Reaper so I could learn tha name of my Victim early. They didn't quite understand and as they pulled me out of the bushes I called out for some help.....Spookilicious mama, No Whining....Apparently this too was the wrong thing to do as the female officer who was hurling a million directions at me thought I was insulting her.....apparently my Canadian accent made it sound like I was being derogatory.....
> Bethene, I will send a post-card with my new address as soon as they let me have sharp objects again. Until then please use the address you have on file.


*
LMAO! This made my whole morning!*


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## JustWhisper

*Doto...too many quotes to repost in reference to....just know that I am laughing so hard at the last 3 or 4 that I nearly wet myself and my back hurts from laughing so hard. You missed your calling...Colin Mochrie has NOTHING on you. 

Arrived at Bethene's early this morning only to find Spookilicious curled up by a tree nursing a hangover. Apparently I forgot to add the daiquiri mix to the rum. My bad. Also noted that Mandy and Kymmm had slipped out and gone to Waffle House without us. Thank you. I hate that place. Please stop at Burger King and bring me a sausage biscuit though. BTW, I got a phone call from some hospital last night. The person on the other end was babbling about needing a blanket, something about a pink boa, and the rest of it was totally unintelligible. Probably a result of the really bad connection...sounded like they were a million miles away. Also some strange accent. Just wish I knew who i t was. Well,k back to work.*

*Vic-tim Vic-tim Vic-tim*


----------



## LawP

Bethene, tamales and homemade green chili headed your way via FedEx. Please feed the overdressed, obsessive, marching reaper wanna be's before they drink anymore booze.  I also sent a quilt and manly clothes to PA for the cold and delirious Canadian. This whole reaper business really brings out the crazies.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*My my my!!*

*Hallow and Goodness, Gracious, Snakes ALIVE!! 

I go away from the Reaper threads for a few days and
just LOOK at all the TROUBLE you children have gotten yourselves into! I knew something was up when the breeze bringing us cooler temps from Canada was filled with glitter and feathers!

Now BOO wants you all to just settle down and let me get caught up on all that you have been stirring up in your little Reaper cauldrons before I do anything else. Poor Poor Bethene - she is running out of Flying Monkeys for sure! 

And I need something VERY strong to help ease the burst ribs and over-excited funny bone that you ALL have been tickling with your unending humor fest! Just like a bunch of Secret Reapers to keep us all in stitches. I need a doctor!! SHEESH!*


----------



## obsessedjack

Huh?...what?...Oh I must have fell asleep again. Guess I ate too much of that mexican food...um, who is that in that bush? And why is there rum bottles everywhere? Why is the rum always gone?!

*continues to chant 
*Vic-tim! Vic-tim!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Why the hell does my head hurt so much and where on earth are my pants?!! Oh sheesh! What was in those freakin Margaritas? Oh well, back to business! *

*Spooky fly's home for just a sec to retrieve a pair of shiny purple hot pants and a new pair of shoes. Going with fuchsia glittered converse this time my feet need a break from the stilettos. Took a shower, got fresh makeup and blew out my fabulous hair all while adding a nice purple streak to it Ahhhhh much better. and back I ......oh wait.....I need a top....hmmmmm oh here's one, a nice lime green shiny bikini top, this will do since its so hot! Grab new Boa.....and im off! SWOOSH!*

*Vic-tim, Vic-tim, Vic-tim*


----------



## MissMandy

Lord have mercy......think I need some tequilla


----------



## Kymmm

Sheesh, I feel underdressed.. But if ya break out the tequila, I won't care!

Vic-Tim, Vic-Tim!


----------



## MHooch

Apparently I am going to have to check this thread EVERYDAY, because I don't want to miss a _moment_ of the hilarity.

You guys are too much!!!! But let me just say, that it is _not_ safe to make a middle-aged woman laugh this hard, especially not while sitting on an upholstered chair....


----------



## Si-cotik

Sorry to all the secret reaper glitterati chanters! No tequila here, but I'd be glad to send over some butterscotch schnapps??? And coconut macroons??

I'm out of town for the rest of the week (in Savannah visiting my niece) so I can't join in the march, but I will send a vulture-gram to my own hoard of flying monkeys to deliver up some nice refreshments...including to Bethene. (Even hostages have to eat  )

Just please....dont bribe my monkeys!!! They are spoiled enough as it is!!

Oh and it would be a good idea to make sure your clothes are on....my monkeys tend to get a little rambuncious if they sample the schnapps along the way


----------



## Si-cotik

oooh....my sense of humor stinks!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

sending bandages [gauzes] to doto. something i'm sure they have around anyway. they'll blend in. he can tie them together and climb out an upstairs window, wrap himself so he's warmer, tie a dr up, gag a room mate that might squeal, count the holes in them instead of counting sheep, make a craft with them, use them to fool the gaurds into thinking he's a mummy, wrap his feet so he can slip out quietly, dress as a ghost and scare the other residents into helping him. such an innocent item, noone will suspect. 
p.s. there'll be a small file in them.

you guys all crack me up....but doto is hysterical


----------



## MissMandy

Kymmm said:


> Sheesh, I feel underdressed.. But if ya break out the tequila, I won't care!
> 
> Vic-Tim, Vic-Tim!



Tequila makes your clothes fall off anyways! LOL


----------



## Tumblindice

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Why the hell does my head hurt so much and where on earth are my pants?!! Oh sheesh! What was in those freakin Margaritas? Oh well, back to business! *
> 
> *Spooky fly's home for just a sec to retrieve a pair of shiny purple hot pants and a new pair of shoes. Going with fuchsia glittered converse this time my feet need a break from the stilettos. Took a shower, got fresh makeup and blew out my fabulous hair all while adding a nice purple streak to it Ahhhhh much better. and back I ......oh wait.....I need a top....hmmmmm oh here's one, a nice lime green shiny bikini top, this will do since its so hot! Grab new Boa.....and im off! SWOOSH!*
> 
> *Vic-tim, Vic-tim, Vic-tim*



I wonder who picked out this outfit for Spooki?


----------



## Tumblindice

MissMandy said:


> Tequila makes your clothes fall off anyways! LOL


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## bethene

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is the funniest thread ever!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene

wow, 109 so far, and 2 more that indicated they were but never sent me the info, so we might just have beat our last years count!


----------



## Catatonic

Witchful Thinking said:


> Its here! Its here!! My very first Secret Reaper. I can't wait to get all signed up and get my first victim. I have been dreaming up ideas since I joined the Forum. Thanks bethene!



Me too!!! Pretty exciting huh!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Well hell! I would have thought by now someone would have been nice enough to give my wheelchair and I a push. It's only 1,235.07 miles from my house to bethene's. My freaking arms are going to look like Popeye's by the time I get there! But that's alright. I see how y'all are when Mexican food and liquor get involved. Thank God I know some OG's (that would be Original Gangsta's for those of you don't know what that stands for) who hooked me up! Can we say PIMP MY RIDE!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

LOL Giggle! Once bethene sees you coming in that getup, she'll give in out of pure fright! Needs to be dressed up a bit with some boas and lace though


----------



## Tumblindice

GiggleFairy said:


> Well hell! I would have thought by now someone would have been nice enough to give my wheelchair and I a push. It's only 1,235.07 miles from my house to bethene's. My freaking arms are going to look like Popeye's by the time I get there! But that's alright. I see how y'all are when Mexican food and liquor get involved. Thank God I know some OG's (that would be Original Gangsta's for those of you don't know what that stands for) who hooked me up! Can we say PIMP MY RIDE!!!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

MHooch said:


> Apparently I am going to have to check this thread EVERYDAY, because I don't want to miss a _moment_ of the hilarity.
> 
> You guys are too much!!!! But let me just say, that it is _not_ safe to make a middle-aged woman laugh this hard, especially not while sitting on an upholstered chair....



I'm with you Hooch! My brain hurts...


----------



## bethene

Hooch, sadly, I know where you are coming from!
but I also agree, can not wait to see what is going on here next!!!!!


----------



## obsessedjack

Hey I've got a new strategy! maybe if Bethene sees me in the sun long enough she'll have sympathy and give me my victim.


----------



## Si-cotik

giggle...I'd be glad to lend you one of my flying monkeys if you want to get there faster!  Just dont forget your boa and glitter so he remembers where to drop you off!


----------



## bethene

wow, we now have officially beat the old record of 110, and now have 113, wow, E-gad!!!!!!!


----------



## djkeebz

Just signed up ....my first year and am really excited!


----------



## GiggleFairy

MissMandy said:


> LOL Giggle! Once bethene sees you coming in that getup, she'll give in out of pure fright! Needs to be dressed up a bit with some boas and lace though




I would've taken the broom, but with this 50 lb cast and pain meds, well, I somehow kept ending up off balance and upside down. 

All the glitter, sequins and feathers blew off during the last storm I weathered through. Y'all will have to hook me up with the feathers when when I get there. At least I still have my sign on the back!


----------



## Ghouliet

Whennnnn do we get our victims??? Are we there yet???


----------



## Tannasgach

You guys are having waaaaay too much fun! I had to jump in on this band wagon!! I'm In!!

Uh, Uh, Bethene, yooo-whoo....I have a special request. I can't go out shopping as often as the other reapers cuz I'm stuck home all day with daycare kids and my husband's 99 year old grandmother. So, can I please have my reaper's name now because I won't have as much time to shop as the other members. I know you are a very fair and sympathetic person so if you can pm me the name it would be much appreciated. Thank You.





_<psst, psst, anybody, did that work?>_


----------



## GiggleFairy

_<psst, psst, anybody, did that work?>_[/QUOTE]




_I DOUBT IT_. 


If so, I would've pulled the pity card a while back since I have to beg and plead for rides from Witch Hazel, who lives in the next state.


----------



## MissMandy

I am so itching to start shopping for my victim! I've been looking at various websites and keep seeing things ya'll would like! So and so would like this....Omg so and so would so love this!.....Oh this is definately perfect for so and so. Grrrrr so frustrating! LOL


----------



## IshWitch

Just thought I'd add something to listen to while surfing this thread!






Enjoy!


----------



## Kymmm

Dearest Bethene, I know you are a fair, sympathetic, loving, EXTREMELY GOOD LOOKING and wonderful person. Therefore, I know you will understand my unusual position. Due to my diet the last couple of weeks, my butt is way too big for my broom. I cannot go shopping like everyone else can. Also due to Mexican food and alcohol, (oh, and the truck full of chocolate) my thong got so tight that it broke!! I didn't want to hear spooki and JW laugh so I grabbed some branches to cover my self but when trying to break the branches off, poked myself in the eye and scratched my face up..  Can I please get my victim's name early so that IF I can talk gigglefairy into coming to pick me up in her chair, we might be able to do a little early shopping???


----------



## hallorenescene

ish, it was impossible to surf this thread with that delightful utube. i watched in amazment and loved it. bethene, i feel so bad for tanna, giggles, and kymmm, and for all of us that have endured that woe felt account, we deserve our VICTUMS first.


----------



## IshWitch

Thanks Hallowrenescene! I love that vid, and it didn't hurt that I am a HUGE Queen fan!  

Take your time, Bethene.
NONE of the stores around here have put out so much as a stale kernel of candy corn.

So if the Reaper is rushed there won't be anything Halloweenie in the gift box!
LOL
And no boas, brooms or glitter for me! No ma'am! Just bones! Love me some skellies! Dem bones dem bones dem dry bones!

Or grim reapers, I like them too! 
Mwahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## bethene

all you guys are too funny! 
Ish, am going to "steal" that for FB!!!!
we are up to 118!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## IshWitch

bethene said:


> all you guys are too funny!
> Ish, am going to "steal" that for FB!!!!
> we are up to 118!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What a great idea!
I am going to throw that on my fb too!


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE

Holy cats I almost missed it!! one more Bethene!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Kymmm said:


> my thong got so tight that it broke!!



*Yet another reason why you shouldnt wear underwear! Im just saying*

*Vic-tim, Vic-tim, Vic-tim!!!!!*

*for god sakes Bethene give in already, I mean look i say your already at 118 and that is too many to do all at once. sooooooooooooooo why dont you start now, little by little handing out the victims, starting with of course those of us who have devoted ourselves to the cause all this time. I mean im only looking out for you girlfriend. The amount of stress of matching up 118 people cant be good for anyone. So what do you say?? huh huh???? Will ya hand a few victims out. Again Im just concerned for your stress levels. I heard that stress can add wrinkles What? I did!*


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## JustWhisper

*Dear Bethene, I don't know about all that crap that everyone has been trying to hand you, but here is my story. I can shop with the best of them, so no excuses there, and my kids are grown. But I am typically lazy as hell, and I am dang tired of traipsing and marching up and down and up and down trying to break you down. Admittedly, I have been having a blast hanging out with my buddies and wearing crazy clothes (in public). But the truth is, i just want my victim's name so I can move on to something that requires less energy, less alcohol, and is closer to my swimming pool. Besides, I am still worrying about that phone call I got from the hospital the other night. I found out who it is and I was going to borrow Kymmm's broom (you can keep the broken thong) and go break him out. Surely that is more important than waiting on my victim's name, and should merit receiving mine early. Or sooner if possible. Spooki, Kymmm, Mandy, Jack and GiggleFairy are going with me as back up and to create a diversion. Therefore they will be needing their victim's names as well. I knew you would understand. *


----------



## Tumblindice

JustWhisper said:


> *Dear Bethene, I don't know about all that crap that everyone has been trying to hand you, but here is my story. I can shop with the best of them, so no excuses there, and my kids are grown. But I am typically lazy as hell, and I am dang tired of traipsing and marching up and down and up and down trying to break you down. Admittedly, I have been having a blast hanging out with my buddies and wearing crazy clothes (in public). But the truth is, i just want my victim's name so I can move on to something that requires less energy, less alcohol, and is closer to my swimming pool. Besides, I am still worrying about that phone call I got from the hospital the other night. I found out who it is and I was going to borrow Kymmm's broom (you can keep the broken thong) and go break him out. Surely that is more important than waiting on my victim's name, and should merit receiving mine early. Or sooner if possible. Spooki, Kymmm, Mandy, Jack and GiggleFairy are going with me as back up and to create a diversion. Therefore they will be needing their victim's names as well. I knew you would understand. *


----------



## katshead42

Perhaps this Haiku will persuade you to give me my victim early. I need my victim, To make each day happier, Make my dream come true


----------



## doto

I thought the day had started out great when I had a visitor come by my new room. Stiletto heals, sparkle, and a very flamboyant boa. With a tilt of my head and a little wink, In my deepest Manly voice I gave my best Joey Tribiani impersonation and Voila ...out came....."Yo Spooky Mama!" "How You Doin"?

At this time I would like to thank Hallorescence for the bandaids and mention that Trannies aren't just part of an automobile....I have so much to learn about the American English Language. 

Bethene, since I am currently jogging around my cell doing my best to not play tag with my new roomate I haven't had time to get you my new "room number" I promise to get it to you as soon as I can.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Tumblindice said:


>



_NO! NO! NO! YOU'VE GOT IT ALL WRONG! IT'S:_












_Not just the short bus, but the SUPER-DUPER SHORT BUS!_


----------



## Guest

The madness in here is getting pretty deep. Bethene can I have my victim before all of them!!!???? I have this "non-profit program called adopt a rabid rat foundation" and I am real sure Spooki and Blue are eager to see if they fit the new housing requirements WAHAHAHA!!!

I think mabye I should get someone who likes lots of Halloween Madness sent there way for sure!!! Gris can be bribbed!


----------



## doto

I met a few shy gentleman today in the playground. I thought they might have been a baseball team of sorts who were also into Halloween. They were all (or was that Yall from the south?) and were really hard to understand. They told me that we were about to do some battin Skulls. I got really excited and told them I too loved bats and skulls. I told them I had so many skulls at home I didn't know where to store them all. I've got stained ones in the rafters, corpsed ones in bins, jellied ones in the freezer (because you don't want them to rot) and my favorites are all on display on the mantle over the fireplace. This is when the baseball team got shy, I guess I scared them off by talking too much. I must remember not to monopolize the conversation all the time. 

Sorry GiggleFairy I really liked your new wheel chair, and I don't mean to be a one upper but ...they told me I might get the Prisons Electric Wheel Chair if they can find all my skulls. What a reward for liking Halloween so much!!! The prisons electric wheel chair must be really fast because they keep telling me "once you give it some power it doesn't take long."

I can't wait. I think I am in for the ride of my life.


----------



## GiggleFairy

I'll call the broken thongs, hangovers, morning sickness, facial scratches, incompetent-direction-followers, non-profit rabid rat foundations, electric chair and raise you all a possible brain tumor. 











doto, your VIC-TIM can just receive your smoky, electrocuted body as a prop . . .


----------



## Tumblindice

Mr. Gris said:


> The madness in here is getting pretty deep. Bethene can I have my victim before all of them!!!???? I have this "non-profit program called adopt a rabid rat foundation" and I am real sure Spooki and Blue are eager to see if they fit the new housing requirements WAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> I think mabye I should get someone who likes lots of Halloween Madness sent there way for sure!!! Gris can be bribbed!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Yet another reason why you shouldnt wear underwear! Im just saying*
> 
> *Vic-tim, Vic-tim, Vic-tim!!!!!*
> 
> *for god sakes Bethene give in already, I mean look i say your already at 118 and that is too many to do all at once. sooooooooooooooo why dont you start now, little by little handing out the victims, starting with of course those of us who have devoted ourselves to the cause all this time. I mean im only looking out for you girlfriend. The amount of stress of matching up 118 people cant be good for anyone. So what do you say?? huh huh???? Will ya hand a few victims out. Again Im just concerned for your stress levels. I heard that stress can add wrinkles What? I did!*


*Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand well you just look so fabulous I couldnt stand the thought of you getting a wrinkle so as you can see its a win win situation if you give me my Victim* *I mean Im just thinking of you and trying to be helful*


----------



## MissMandy

Stress adds wrinkles for sure! You don't want that, do ya bethene? You have such a boo-tiful face!


----------



## hallorenescene

doto said:


> I thought the day had started out great when I had a visitor come by my new room. Stiletto heals, sparkle, and a very flamboyant boa. With a tilt of my head and a little wink, In my deepest Manly voice I gave my best Joey Tribiani impersonation and Voila ...out came....."Yo Spooky Mama!" "How You Doin"?
> 
> At this time I would like to thank Hallorescence for the bandaids and mention that Trannies aren't just part of an automobile....I have so much to learn about the American English Language.
> 
> Bethene, since I am currently jogging around my cell doing my best to not play tag with my new roomate I haven't had time to get you my new "room number" I promise to get it to you as soon as I can.


trannies isn't just a part of an automobile? i just looked up trannies, and my advise is JOG A LITTLE FASTER! wear the roomie down, wrap him in guaze, and tell him you just wanted to rap with him.


----------



## Tannasgach

I had to look up "Trannies" too! 

RUN DOTO RUN!!


----------



## hallorenescene

Tannasgach said:


> I had to look up "Trannies" too!
> 
> RUN DOTO RUN!!


you had to look it up too! quick, trip him with some gauze, jump on him, and tie him up. noooo, trip him and tie him up. no jumping allowed. 
run toto run. .. .i mean run doto rum. i mean run. although a little rum might help. no, no rum, or you may not run. oh dear, tanna, you still there?


----------



## Tumblindice

Hmmmmm...... Trannies? Looks like a job for Dr. Frank n Furter!











It takes a very secure man to strut like that... also one﻿ with hot legs and a nice a**.


----------



## MissMandy

Oh lawdy lawd! Where's my tequila??


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

lol! I love that movie!


----------



## bethene

Spooki, it is so thoughtful of you to have my best interests at heart! Lord knows I don't need any more wrinkles!!!!!!
Keep Running doto!!! 
don't know what it says about me, but I didn't need to look up "trannies" 
as far as bribary, I still haven't seen any Dove dark chocolate showing up to my house yet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

also, every one, remember to check the list on page 12 to see if I have your name on it!!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

_Quote-oh dear, tanna, you still there? _ 

Nope, I'm flying over to Bethene's, with so many reapers on a rescue mission, I think they need reinforcements. Let's see if I got this right...
First I need a fabulous little dress, (I think I found Nemo)-








comes complete with kneepads in case I have to resort to groveling.

marching shoes-








who says fishes and zebras don't belong together?

I understand that feathers are a requirement - 









can't forget me hat -








who says fishes, zebras, and witches don't belong together?

Then I have to scream for VIC and TIM, I hope they're the bartenders.

and oh yea, some dark chocolate for Bethene.


----------



## MissMandy

LMAO Tanna! You are going to look fantabulous in that outfit!  But I think the chocolate bath is going to hurt our efforts. bethene will never wanna get outta there! LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

td, that cracked me up. i liked his tattoo. anyone up for grabs on his outfit? and doto, did they mention lab? heard about it in that little video. lol.

tanna, roflmao. that is too much. i mean mandy is right, bethie will never get out.


----------



## Si-cotik

didnt have to look up the word trannies myself...but you know they aren't so bad...real fun to hang out with.....but with all this glitter and boas, I wouldn't be surprised if a few got attracted to the crowd....be a mix up between a drag party or a Secret reaper chant...lol


----------



## CreepySpiders

uh... today i felt an overwhelming desire for...

*
MY VICTIM!!*

=)


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*LOOOOOOOOOOOVE that outfit Tanna is simply F A B U L O U S!!! Hey maybe if we all start spelling out Victim Bethene will find it too much to take and give in. 

Alright everyone Give me a V.....give me an I.....give me a C......give me a T.....give me another I.....give me a M......WHATS THAT SPELL???????*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

CreepySpiders said:


> uh... today i felt an overwhelming desire for...
> 
> *
> MY VICTIM!!*
> 
> =)


*Creepyspiders!!! You comin over to join the march for the cause? Wed love to have you!*


----------



## Tannasgach

I'll give you a V-I-C- aaargh!!!!!! Help Spookilicious! Bethene's flying monkeys are trying to eat my shoes!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Si-cotik said:


> didnt have to look up the word trannies myself...but you know they aren't so bad...real fun to hang out with.....but with all this glitter and boas, I wouldn't be surprised if a few got attracted to the crowd....be a mix up between a drag party or a Secret reaper chant...lol



I totally agree. Now THAT would be a blast! Of course, the police would show up then you know.


----------



## bethene

oh man, this gets more interesting each time I pop by


----------



## Kymmm

doto said:


> I met a few shy gentleman today in the playground.


 In the Playground.. LMAO 



doto said:


> ..they told me I might get the Prisons Electric Wheel Chair if they can find all my skulls. What a reward for liking Halloween so much!!! The prisons electric wheel chair must be really fast because they keep telling me "once you give it some power it doesn't take long."
> 
> I can't wait. I think I am in for the ride of my life.


 OMG... This killed me!! Sounds like a really fun chair!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Oh man, I can't post here atm. My fingers will soooo go over the line of appropriate, especially where Nemo is concerned! Santa knows I'm naughty, he don't even bother w/ checking the list!


----------



## DreamGaz

With all the experienced reapers, us first timers need our victims early so we can prepare. We will need the extra time to ensure we live up to reaper status.

Sounds good right?


----------



## Spookilicious mama

DreamGaz said:


> With all the experienced reapers, us first timers need our victims early so we can prepare. We will need the extra time to ensure we live up to reaper status.
> 
> Sounds good right?




*Yeah what she said! Now Im not a first timer but still.....what she said!*


----------



## bl00d

Last year my secret reaper was really great gave me props, decorations for my haunt, supplies and decor for my son's Birthday and even toys for my dogs! 

I am very thankful to them whoever you are!


----------



## Tumblindice

It is times like these that one wishes he were just a simple peasant!


Bimp!


----------



## Tumblindice

Tannasgach said:


> screeeeech....halt......wait a minute; does Trannie refer to transvestites or porn involving 'chicks with d!cks'? Cuz if it's only a transvestite, I retract my earlier comment. For all I know, Doto may even like a feather boa around his........neck.
> 
> _Mods feel free to delete my post if I crossed the line._


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Tumblindice said:


>



Hahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! Nice one!


----------



## Tumblindice

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! Nice one!


----------



## Tannasgach

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Oh man, I can't post here atm. My fingers will soooo go over the line of appropriate, especially where Nemo is concerned! Santa knows I'm naughty, he don't even bother w/ checking the list!


whut? jeez, I was trying not to be offensive to transvestites, now I suppose I have to apologize to "chicks with d!cks" or to be pc, men with breasts. Sorry, I suffer from









back to the business at hand -
VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM!
_
Mandy, can I have a shot of your tequila?_


----------



## lisa48317

Helloooo people! IMO, the victims should be assigned according to the list on page 12. Oh my.... looky who is at the top!!!!!

ME !!!!


----------



## Tumblindice

Tannasgach said:


> whut? jeez, I was trying not to be offensive to transvestites, now I suppose I have to apologize to "chicks with d!cks" or to be pc, men with breasts. Sorry, I suffer from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to the business at hand -
> VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM!
> _
> Mandy, can I have a shot of your tequila?_


----------



## bethene

and again I gotta say OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

I's so sorry. Can someone send me to the torture chamber for punishment?

_please_


----------



## Araniella

Wheel chairs, thongs, brooms and trannies with mexican food...can this thread get any better?


----------



## hallorenescene

*david bowie is hot*

i mean, it's summer and look at those long sleaves.

he's smoking hot


----------



## printersdevil

You guys crack me up! I have been away for months working more than full time in a substitute job position from December through June! Plus my part=time job that become more full timish in April. Sheesh this is a lot for someone who is supposed to be retired. My Halloween Forum Facebook friends have been posting about the Secret Reaper so I had to get my self baaaaackl here. I popped in on this thread about page 17 and find you are all delusional.

I am the one who deserves to get my SR first. And I have tequilla--three bottles of the good stuff I just brought back from Mexico on a cruise. And I am an excellent Mexican food chef! Add to that the 105 plus weather we have had for weeks in North Texas. Now, I really deserve this.

I am headed over to sign up.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Tannasgach said:


> I'll give you a V-I-C- aaargh!!!!!! Help Spookilicious! Bethene's flying monkeys are trying to eat my shoes!!


*Quick take my broom and whack em at the ankles!! That is where they are weakest!
I'll keep marching while you take em out!

Vic-tim, Vic-tim, Vic-tim!!!*


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Tannasgach said:


> whut? jeez, I was trying not to be offensive to transvestites, now I suppose I have to apologize to "chicks with d!cks" or to be pc, men with breasts. Sorry, I suffer from
> 
> ...Mandy, can I have a shot of your tequila?[/I]



Lol! No, no, I was referring to the earlier discussion of thongs...& that hot little Nemoesque number there. I was just saying it's not safe for a rangy male to be posting from the inner sanctum of a pitched tent! 

No apologies. I have friends on both side of teh fence, and no comments are offending me.  I'm straight, but not narrow...minded 










On the subject of tequilla...sorry, I'm out. I finished the Milagro last night. Off to the store, seems we need some more for this party! Hopefully, the bottles of Crown, Kaluha, and Midori I have left, will hold you ladies over until I get back. AND don't smoke all of my shisha tobacco before I get back! 

Oh...almost forgot! VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM!


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA

LMAO!!! You all are hilarious! Yes, yes, yes, bring on the victims!!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

lol yeah nemo is a hottie. When my husband saw that picture he wanted to know if the girl comes with the dress. Whuddu mean we're out of tequila!! Midori or Kahlua ain't gonna cut it. Somebody please pass the Crown.

and for the record.....I have nothing against transvestites or she-males (there, is that better than 'chicks with d!cks"?)

I know, I know, Open mouth wider....here comes a bigger foot.


----------



## Tannasgach

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Quick take my broom and whack em at the ankles!! That is where they are weakest!
> I'll keep marching while you take em out!
> 
> Vic-tim, Vic-tim, Vic-tim!!!*


Too late. The zebra-grabbing, fish-eating, little beasties ate them. BETHENE!! You owe me a new pair of shoes; but I'll gladly settle for the name of my 
VIC-TIM!

Have no fear ladies, I've called in some friends for reinforcements while I go look for another pair of shoes.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Tannasgach said:


> lol yeah nemo is a hottie. When my husband saw that picture he wanted to know if the girl comes with the dress. Whuddu mean we're out of tequila!! Midori or Kahlua ain't gonna cut it. Somebody please pass the Crown.
> 
> and for the record.....I have nothing against transvestites or she-males (there, is that better than 'chicks with d!cks"?)
> 
> I know, I know, Open mouth wider....here comes a bigger foot.



I'd have asked the ex the saaaaaaaaame thing bout Nemo! Difference was, we'd have gone on an expedition to "Find Nemo" together. 

Crown, coming up! Shots? Single or double?  Now where did I put that Vic-TIM?!?


----------



## Tannasgach

Oh, please make mine a double!


----------



## bethene

121!!!!!!!!!!!
but it's


----------



## Tannasgach

121!! and it's not even August! 
Bethene, are you going to need some help with this? Cuz if you do, I volunteer Miss Mandy.  No seriously, you're taking on a lot; if you need anything I'm willing to help.


----------



## MissMandy

Have no fear, MISS MANDY IS HERE! Sorry I'm late ladies. I had to run home and shower after stepping in monkey crap! And looky what I brought! *whips out a shiny new bottle of Patron* Time to get our drink on! Oh wait...almost forgot. *Reaches in bra and takes out limes and a salt shaker* NOW...we're ready to get our drink on!


----------



## Tumblindice

Tannasgach said:


> I's so sorry. Can someone send me to the torture chamber for punishment?
> 
> _please_


Your wish is my command!


----------



## Tumblindice

Tannasgach said:


> Too late. The zebra-grabbing, fish-eating, little beasties ate them. BETHENE!! You owe me a new pair of shoes; but I'll gladly settle for the name of my
> VIC-TIM!
> 
> Have no fear ladies, I've called in some friends for reinforcements while I go look for another pair of shoes.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

LOL!!!! You guys are hilarious!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Tumblindice said:


>


TD, David Bowie is never disappointed in me!!! Tee-hee


----------



## Tannasgach

Tumblindice said:


> Your wish is my command!


Owwww! Can i plz go to somebody's else's torture room? You know, the one with the furry handcuffs (and a safe word).

and I believe that word is:
VIC-TIM!!!


----------



## MissMandy

How dare you whip, Tanna! You poor thing. C 'mere chickie, I have something to make is all better. *pours a double shot of patron down your throat*


----------



## Tannasgach

*sniff* gulp, gulp.... thanks Miss Mandy, I needed that but I think I'll pass on that lime you pulled out of your bra. 

I know what will cheer me up (besides another shot of patron) - New Shoes!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> *sniff* gulp, gulp.... thanks Miss Mandy, I needed that but I think I'll pass on that lime you pulled out of your bra.
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> I know what will cheer me up (besides another shot of patron) - New Shoes!!!


Oh...my....gawd. I so want those!


----------



## JustWhisper

Handing out victim names according to the list was an okaaaay idea, but a better one is to assign them by first letter of our REAL last name starting with Z and going backward to A. Just saying. 
Did anyone ever find Toto...I mean Dobo....mmmmm maybe it was Dodo. Wait, let me peer through the bottom of this bottle of rum and magnify the letters. Oh, it was Doto. Did anyone ever get him out of the hospital? I am assuming I never made it since he only saw spookilicious mama there. I guess I fell off my broom and landed in a pub. Sorry dude.


----------



## Tumblindice

The Halloween Lady said:


> TD, David Bowie is never disappointed in me!!! Tee-hee


----------



## hallorenescene

haven't heard from doto since his roomie was chasing him around the room. hhhmmmmm


----------



## Tannasgach

Hang on Doto, we're coming!!


----------



## bethene

zoweeee! 124!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tumblindice

bethene said:


> zoweeee! 124!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DreamGaz

Tannasgach said:


> Hang on Doto, we're coming!!


Love the little pink one bringing up the rear. If only they had the candy corn shoes.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Tannasgach said:


> Hang on Doto, we're coming!!



Drag race?!?


Picture unrelated:


----------



## spookyone

The Halloween Lady said:


> TD, David Bowie is never disappointed in me!!! Tee-hee


oooh love the pic!!!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## Tannasgach

I have been marching all day shouting VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM! that I broke a heel on my shoe-









but have no fear, I can continue to crusade in these-

_Hang on to your broomsticks ladies:_


----------



## MissMandy

Omg...where are you fining these Tanna??


----------



## Kymmm

Loving the Cat shoe!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

MissMandy said:


> Omg...where are you fining these Tanna??


I have my sources.  

Shame these items are no longer "age appropriate" for me.  Not to say I wouldn't still look good in them, but it's a wise woman who knows when to hang up her platform shoes and mini dresses. 

I could get away with wearing these:









but I would really prefer these:


----------



## Tannasgach

here's a hot little number Raven might like 









and here's a cute dress -








for my daughter-


----------



## bethene

I am with you, Tanna, love the kitty slippers!! at my age, my feet would be screaming at me if I wore the heels of any kind, although the candy corn flats are doable! 
well, up to 126


----------



## bethene

this is mind boggling to me!! wow! it is going to take FOREVER to get every one their person, even if I start a bit early, so I hope all the stalk, er I mean picketers  are patient with me!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

bethene said:


> this is mind boggling to me!! wow! it is going to take FOREVER to get every one their person, even if I start a bit early, so I hope all the stalk, er I mean picketers  are patient with me!













No, just kidding! If you need any help with that monster list....just let me know


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## MissMandy

Aww no fair Tanna. I want those shoes! lol


----------



## Tumblindice

Tannasgach said:


> I have been marching all day shouting VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM!
> _Hang on to your broomsticks ladies:_


LOVE THEM!


----------



## Tumblindice

BTW if you love getting stuff in the mail, also sign up for the card exchange, I don't know which was more fun last year, Reaper or Cards.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/105866-cards-exchange-2011-a.html


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks for reminding me, TD!


----------



## Tumblindice

No problem MM!


----------



## doto

I made a narrow escape when my new roomie got his heel caught in the cell bars and couldn't get out. Now that I have more time on my hands with nothing to do I volunteered to be part of the "Chain Gang" I love that they decorate the prison with chains for Halloween.
I think I should be a shoe in to join the chain gang. 

The interview went well. I told the Warden/Crew Chief that there would be no-one better for the chain gang than me. I made sure to mention that I loved to decorate with chains. There's realy no better way to hang a corpse than by chains. He seemed very impressed. I assured him that I had been doing this for years on the front porch and in the garage. 

The interview must have been going well because he began to mention that safety was of the outmost concern for him when making a decision on the people chosen for the chain gang. I assured him that I was very safety conscious and no-one had ever got hurt in my cemetary or in the underword in my garage. 

He did ask what I would do when I got outside of the prison walls....I told him the first thing on my agenda when I get out is to get my victim and surprise them......Bethene I am going to need my victim soon so I can be true to my word.


----------



## Tumblindice

doto said:


> I made a narrow escape when my new roomie got his heel caught in the cell bars and couldn't get out. Now that I have more time on my hands with nothing to do I volunteered to be part of the "Chain Gang" I love that they decorate the prison with chains for Halloween.
> I think I should be a shoe in to join the chain gang.
> 
> The interview went well. I told the Warden/Crew Chief that there would be no-one better for the chain gang than me. I made sure to mention that I loved to decorate with chains. There's realy no better way to hang a corpse than by chains. He seemed very impressed. I assured him that I had been doing this for years on the front porch and in the garage.
> 
> The interview must have been going well because he began to mention that safety was of the outmost concern for him when making a decision on the people chosen for the chain gang. I assured him that I was very safety conscious and no-one had ever got hurt in my cemetary or in the underword in my garage.
> 
> He did ask what I would do when I got outside of the prison walls....I told him the first thing on my agenda when I get out is to get my victim and surprise them......Bethene I am going to need my victim soon so I can be true to my word.


Sounds like your plan ranks right up there with the best of them!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Oh man, I can't post here atm. My fingers will soooo go over the line of appropriate, especially where Nemo is concerned! Santa knows I'm naughty, he don't even bother w/ checking the list!



Well, like I always say - good girls get presents at Christmastime, bad girls get presents all year 'round. 



Araniella - Wheel chairs, thongs, brooms and trannies with mexican food...can this thread get any better?


Yes it can! No one ever commented on my possible brain tumor. I may forget what all of this chanting is about by the time the event happens. Someone just remind me when I get that glazed, dazed and confused look about me. And y'all thought it because of the alcohol, pfft! 

On that note, I believe it is I who wins the I GET MY VIC-TIM FIRST PITY AWARD.












Tannasgach, I'm soooo loving the reinforcements!



TD - thanks for the link to the card exchange. I've already started getting my list together.


Now, for a bump . . . .


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

LOl! ...and what to bad boys get?


----------



## GiggleFairy

Good question! I always give my bad boy goodies . . . He gets them when he's a good boy, too!


----------



## NOWHINING

tannasgach said:


> i have been marching all day shouting vic-tim! Vic-tim! that i broke a heel on my shoe-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but have no fear, i can continue to crusade in these-
> 
> _hang on to your broomsticks ladies:_


 

ohhh! I likey the shoe!!!


----------



## NOWHINING

Tannasgach said:


> I have my sources.
> 
> Shame these items are no longer "age appropriate" for me.  Not to say I wouldn't still look good in them, but it's a wise woman who knows when to hang up her platform shoes and mini dresses.
> 
> I could get away with wearing these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I would really prefer these:


 

i think my cat would have a hissy fit if they saw that! i think its funny though.


----------



## NOWHINING

i am slowly getting better and now i am join in and starting signing that i want my victim too!!!


----------



## GhoulishCop

Just a note. I'm in and sent bethene a PM with my info. Looking forward to my first Reaper.

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery




----------



## Spookilicious mama

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> LOl! ...and what to bad boys get?


*My bad boy gets me!  

Well well well looky whats been going on in here while I took a small vaca! Just got back from Islands of Adventure and Univesal studios with my family and niece! She's 15 and hasnt been there since she was 5 so needless to say she had a blast!! However Im back now and back to business! Bethene I can not believe how many you have gone up to now and I honestly think the only way for you to be able to manage this is to just start giving out our reapers now! I mean honestly Bethene you are going to be sending out and matching up reapers for days! I mean it only makes sense and I am clearly looking out for your best interest  

As for all the rest that has been going on while Ive been away ....well of course the shoes I am loving and might even get those cat ones. I LOVED the reinforcements that were sent over by Tannasgach and I say when that race is over we have them over for drinks. Something tells me those boys, or rather gals....LOL....really know how to party! If the party has a hard time taking off we can always retreat to our closets and try on each others clothes. They look like they would have some kickin items in their closets LOL! 
As for the victims...well all I can say is I saw so many things I would have loved to bring back with me that involved Universal STudio monsters, however I had no clue if my victim would have like them since I dont know who he or she is so I hope when I do get him or her I didnt make a mistake by leaving all those treasures there.*


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Oh man, I can't post here atm. My fingers will soooo go over the line of appropriate, especially where Nemo is concerned! Santa knows I'm naughty, he don't even bother w/ checking the list!





Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> LOl! ...and what to bad boys get?



Lol!!! Those were actually hints.  Not everyone posting in this thread is female! Hahahaaaaa!!!


----------



## bethene

129 now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
actually like a dope forgot to add myself to the list!


----------



## MissMandy

Haha bethene, you silly goose!


----------



## JustWhisper

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Lol!!! Those were actually hints.  Not everyone posting in this thread is female! Hahahaaaaa!!!



Raven's Hollow...What *would* a bad boy like to have? I know if I was a bad boy I would like to have


*MY FREAKING GOSH DANG VICTIM!!!!*






i am invisible


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

JustWhisper said:


> Raven's Hollow...What *would* a bad boy like to have? I know if I was a bad boy I would like to have
> 
> 
> *MY FREAKING GOSH DANG VICTIM!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am invisible



Lol, yeah that...ummm, too!  But since it's my b-day on Hallow's Eve...I haz a few wishes 


No, you're not. I see you!


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## Tannasgach

If.....I had my victim's name and if.......it was Miss Mandy, I could get her a pair of vintage Fenton hobnail catface green glass shoes:









and if......Bethene would give me my victims name early, she could get:


----------



## MissMandy

Oh my heavens! I friggen love it! Tanna, you know me well chickaboo


----------



## hallorenescene

and bethie is on a camping trip. she snuck out while ya'lls were catnapping under a bush with mr tequilla.


----------



## bethene

ohhh, would LOVE the chocolate shoe, yup , like Hallo said am going camping, so you picketers can take a few day break, but if the chocolate shoe is on my doorstep when I got home then SOME ONE will get a early victim  
keep the 3 threads bumped up for me gang! thanks


----------



## MissMandy

Don't worry bethene, we'll hold down the fort! Have fun camping


----------



## BR1MSTON3




----------



## DreamGaz

Things that go bump in the night


----------



## greaseballs80

Bumpity bump


----------



## Kymmm

bethene said:


> ohhh, would LOVE the chocolate shoe, yup , like Hallo said am going camping, so you picketers can take a few day break, but if the chocolate shoe is on my doorstep when I got home then SOME ONE will get a early victim
> keep the 3 threads bumped up for me gang! thanks


Thank goodness!! My feet are KILLIN me!! Bethie, just a word of advise.. with all the monkeys that have been hanging around, make sure the shoe is actually chocolate before you bite into it, should you find one on your doorstep. Have a great trip!!!


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## hallorenescene

guys, maybe when she comes back, we'll all be matched up.


----------



## kallie

So, we get our victims in 2 weeks, right??  Have fun and be safe Bethene!


----------



## Tannasgach

errr...when do we officially start getting our victim's names?


----------



## kallie

Tannasgach said:


> errr...when do we officially start getting our victim's names?


I think the 18th of this month.


----------



## MissMandy

Ugh...seems like forever lol. Plus we have to wait for benethe to sort out all of the names *whimpers*


----------



## Tannasgach

kallie said:


> I think the 18th of this month.


Thanks Kallie .....and when do they have to be mailed? Just trying to figure out how much time I'm going to have to shop.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I think we are to start sending them out in Sept.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*COME ON PEOPLE! Backl in Line!!!!

Vic-tim, Vic-tim, Vic-tim!!!*


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## katshead42

Spookilicious mama said:


> *COME ON PEOPLE! Backl in Line!!!!
> 
> Vic-tim, Vic-tim, Vic-tim!!!*


Agreed! "You're killing me Smalls!"


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

So, who are we picketing now that Bethene's on her camping trip? 

Oh, and btw...











POWER *BUMP!!!*


----------



## Tumblindice

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> So, who are we picketing now that Bethene's on her camping trip?
> 
> Oh, and btw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POWER *BUMP!!!*


LOVE IT!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery




----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## larry

"Bumping" is not allowed on the forum. Please post relevant info to a thread.


----------



## Tannasgach

_OOPS! but....but....we were having so much fun bumping. _

Larry, we're


----------



## hallorenescene

does anyone know when bethene is back from camping?


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I hope Bethene gets back soon. I can't wait to get my VICTIM!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

I believe she's coming back Friday. But we're not getting our victims until around the 18th I think


----------



## greaseballs80

And one more bump to the top


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Shoot I was hopeing we would be getting then sooner then that. I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Junit

*Joins Spooki and others marching and chanting* Junit is wearing some frakattack platform heels, frankensteins monster face paint and a bright orange witch hat, while juggling flaming pumpkins. *Vic-tim! Vic-tim!*


----------



## halloween junkie

I'm in too! I thought I missed it this year. Been so busy I haven't had a chance to come on here in almost a year! I haven't wanted to torture myself with all the props stuff that I can't make, but I am making time for the REAPING!!!!!


----------



## JustWhisper

larry said:


> "Bumping" is not allowed on the forum. Please post relevant info to a thread.



Please don't get us in trouble again, guys. If you want to "bump" the thread, just keep our conversation going. Larry has more important stuff to do than babysit us anyway. 


Bethene, I hope you are having fun camping, at our expense. I hope you realize we are all waiting with baited breath (and let me tell you some of these guys' breath really smells like bait). You are relaxing and having fun and we are anxious and impatient waiting for you to get back and give us our victim names. But have fun and don't worry about us. We'll be fine. Probably.


----------



## ajbanz

I'm joining the march. Putting together my outfit now. Wait, I need a sign!!! VIC-TUM, VIC-TuM.


----------



## njwilk

JustWhisper said:


> .....But have fun and don't worry about us. We'll be fine. Probably.


Sniff. Poor us. Yeah, don't worry about us. You just have fun. Sniff.


----------



## Kymmm

It's too hot to wear those fancy outfits and march.. Bethene can't hear us anyway so I say lets go swimming, eat and drink instead!!!


----------



## Junit

As long as we are eating graveyard cake and pumpkin juice!


----------



## Tannasgach

Kymmm said:


> It's too hot to wear those fancy outfits and march.. Bethene can't hear us anyway so I say lets go swimming, eat and drink instead!!!


I'm with you Kymmm, everybody into the pool.


----------



## Tumblindice

Tannasgach said:


> I'm with you Kymmm, everybody into the pool.


----------



## bethene

well, guys am back!!!!!!!!
LOL, love the swim suit, and Love the pic from TD!
well, while I was gone, I actually thought of you guys, and started the matching up, but can't get it all done early due to the sign up is going for 12 more days yet! and I have 137 signed up!!!!!! 
thanks to all you who kept the thread going in my absence!


----------



## obsessedjack

YAY!! she's back! How was camping?


----------



## bethene

it was great, beautiful weather, , now back to the business at hand! we now have 138!!


----------



## obsessedjack

Can't wait! Now, back to the marching! Vic-tim! Vic-tim!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Woo Hoo!! Bethene is back! I hope you had a good time. Now for our VIC-TIMS!!


----------



## bethene

victim, vict,,,,,oh, yeah, sorry, I have been hearing it so much, thought I might join in. as long as I can have some chocolate and a drink! wait, need to find some sparkly clothes first,,,,, might have to send the monkey to get some for me.........................


----------



## bethene

I actually started the matching, but there are so many, it is going to take me the whole time til this is done to get the rest plus all the new ones!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

You're the best Bethene! Now, that being said.... allow your flying henchmen to release the victims!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

I feel for ya bethene lol I really do.


----------



## Tannasgach

Bethene's back?! Everybody out of the pool! Time to put on your marching shoes:









VIC-TIM!!! VIC-TIM!!!


----------



## bethene

ohhhhhh, what cool marching shoes, would freak out my daughter for sure! she has always been scared of spiders,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
up to 139!!!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

they are cool shoes, but with that spider, i couldn't wear them. to real. yikes


----------



## Tumblindice

A victim, yes a victim, my that sounds like fun.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE

Okay....Halloween Lady made me nervous by asking why I wasnt on the list, so thanks to her and heres me saying I am officially IN!


----------



## MissMandy

CROGLINVAMPIRE said:


> Okay....Halloween Lady made me nervous by asking why I wasnt on the list, so thanks to her and heres me saying I am officially IN!


Have you sent a PM to bethene? That's the official way to sign up


----------



## bethene

well, once he sends the rest of his info, I got Croglinvampire. he makes 140!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

WOOT!! But, we still need MOAR!!!

VIC-TIM, VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM, VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM, VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM, VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM, VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM VIC-TIM!!!

Hurry, the mob is coming!!!


----------



## witchymom

ive been a member here since 2008. every year... i watch these threads and drool with envy. 

this year... I JOINED IN! 

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## katshead42

bethene said:


> it was great, beautiful weather, , now back to the business at hand! we now have 138!!


It's been over 100 for 50 days straight here. I think I've forgotten what beautiful weather feels like.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

katshead42 said:


> It's been over 100 for 50 days straight here. I think I've forgotten what beautiful weather feels like.



Trade ya! I'll take low humidity 100's, over 90+% humidity & 98-105 temps. Heat index yesterday, 113 F. The "official" score isn't even taken from the hot part of town where the bank thermometer read 115, but at the airport out in the countryside. :/


----------



## Ophelia

Okay Tanna, I need that swimsuit! The one I have is finished, and DH was saying I needed a two piece. Granted, he did say, "Hell no!" to this one, but I'm sure he was just joking. 

Welcome back, Behene!

Ophelia


----------



## katshead42

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Trade ya! I'll take low humidity 100's, over 90+% humidity & 98-105 temps. Heat index yesterday, 113 F. The "official" score isn't even taken from the hot part of town where the bank thermometer read 115, but at the airport out in the countryside. :/


No thanks on the trading. I lived in FL as a kid and I hated it. It's humid here too but not as bad as there. I'm moving north as soon as I can afford it.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

katshead42 said:


> No thanks on the trading. I lived in FL as a kid and I hated it. It's humid here too but not as bad as there. I'm moving north as soon as I can afford it.



 Yeah, I moved back here from Atlanta about 4 years ago. I should have stayed there! 

I have family in Texas, Austin & San Antonio area. Been there many a time, i know what you mean. Humans weren't meant to live in such places, either of them


----------



## GiggleFairy

FINALLY! I made it. I'm tired AND I'm cranky. Now, for a quick change and to get settled. Let me unpack my little purse and see what I've got . . .












First, my chair.












And my umbrella. Can't have the sun beating down on me all day.












Now let me head over here in the bushes and change out of these stale clothes. Hmm . . . hmmm . . . . hmmmmmmm . . . . 



Ah! Yes! This will do!


















































Much, much better! I brought some goodies. 













OH! I picked up a few admirers on the way, but I had to tell them I was headed to a VIC-TIM! March and since they're all about preaching love and equality for all, they opted to stay behind. They did give me quite the send off though. Gotta love gay gays!












I didn't want to break their sweet hearts, so I gave them the goodies. Sorry everybody! It was a nice parting gift since I had to break it to them that I'm on a psycho circus clown kick this year and not really gay . . . .


----------



## GiggleFairy




----------



## GiggleFairy

*v**i**c**-**t**i**m**!*


*v**i**c**-**t**i**m**!*


*v**i**c**-**t**i**m**!*


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

^ LoL! I <3 u Giggle, & you're cute. But....


----------



## Tannasgach

lol loving the outfit Giggle!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Tumblindice said:


>


ROFLMAO!!! I had the sound off when I saw this and thought she was saying "fist-to-bum..." YIKES!!


----------



## MissMandy

Omg Giggle. You had me in histerics over here! LOL


----------



## witchymom

katshead42 said:


> It's been over 100 for 50 days straight here. I think I've forgotten what beautiful weather feels like.


sounds like youre out near my dad. hes in denison tx, north of dallas. 

he keeps trying to get us to move out there. 

oh no. NOT gonna happen. its hot and humid here, but I"m not moving to the depths of hell. LOL  told him to move HERE. we have trees and rain and heatwaves break a little- we even had thunderstorms and rain the other day! LOL


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Giggle girl you made my morning, LOVE all of your choices!! You look FABULOUS!!! Well I wish Bethene would at least start handing out the names to those of us who have been diligently marching for the cause but it looks like it wont happen  Hmmmm maybe we need to start bringing cases of chocolate and rum instead of bars and bottles, what do you all think?*


----------



## hallorenescene

all these costumes that have been posted are a riot. people in bethies neighborhood must be freaking. lol


----------



## bethene

you are right Hallo, my neighbors right next door aren't a humorous bunch to start with , but all the chanting is making them crankier than ever, which means, I just may keep from passing the victims out til the last minute, just to bug them, but with cases of chocolate, I just may be persuaded to hand some names out early!


----------



## bethene

Gigglefairy, Love your costume. you glow in the dark, my monkeys aren't going to have a hard time finding you, to bring me back some chocolate of course! LOL!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

bethene said:


> Gigglefairy, Love your costume. you glow in the dark, my monkeys aren't going to have a hard time finding you, to bring me back some chocolate of course! LOL!!















Ah! Look what they found! I think it's advice for you bethene . . . 












Do it. DO IT! Release the name of my VIC-TIM!


----------



## MissMandy

Bahahaha! Giggle you are gooood!


----------



## bethene

wow, GF, you just might have done it! LOL! Dove is the best! 
142 now!


----------



## bethene

I wonder if this is it, 142, it has slowed down a bit, but we do have quite a few days left yet...................


----------



## Junit

Good Thinking Gigglefairy!


----------



## GiggleFairy

bethene said:


> i wonder if this is it, 142, it has slowed down a bit, but we do have quite a few days left yet...................





vic-tim!




vic-tim!




vic-tim!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

bethene said:


> I wonder if this is it, 142, it has slowed down a bit, but we do have quite a few days left yet...................


Still sitting over here quietly watching the clock tick down and wishing I could participate. Interview after interview have come and gone with no luck...he had one Tuesday and I have my fingers and toes and all the fingers and toes of disembodied body parts I own crossed that he gets it! As badly as I want to participate I don't want to unless I can do it up right!

Enjoying the victim march though!


----------



## hallorenescene

bethene said:


> wow, GF, you just might have done it! LOL! Dove is the best!
> 142 now!


GF now stands for girlfriend since the bribeing of chocolate. 
witchful, i am sending you some lucky vibes. i hope this helps


----------



## witchymom

oooo so excited!


----------



## bethene

no new people over night, that is surprising!


----------



## MissMandy

Consider it a blessing lol


----------



## BR1MSTON3

bethene said:


> no new people over night, that is surprising!


Then we have peaked and you can give us our victims now right?!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Yeah can we!! Please!!!!!!


----------



## witchymom

please please pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease

we be good little reapers! we promise!


----------



## Araniella

Awwww shucks......I was hoping to see tbat we were getting our victims early. Hmmmmm wondering what 'card' I could play to get mine now. Sick? Hospital? About to give birth to quadruplets? Leaving the country? Let me know if any of these would work and I'll swear to it!


----------



## larry

Please Note: This thread must stay on topic or it will be moved to the Off-Topic section.

This is the general Halloween section. Only Halloween oriented discussion is allowed.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

The last time I check this whole thread was Halloween oriented sans some bumping which was stopped.


----------



## larry

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> The last time I check this whole thread was Halloween oriented sans some bumping which was stopped.


If you go back a few pages, you will see A LOT that have nothing to do with Halloween. As long as it has stopped then cool....


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I don't think it should matter in we get a little of topic once in a while as long as we are on topic for the most part. I can see saying something if we were off topic for several pages and the thread had strayed way off the subject. We are just trying to have fun while we wait for Bethene to give us our victims. You can't expect us to have every post contain only Halloween related stuff on a thread like this. Oh and I am a mod on a non Halloween forum and the owner is cool with it it we get off topic in a thread as long as we get back on the subject, which is what we did in this thread.


----------



## larry

No worries as long as things stay on topic. Since I saw a trend of going off-topic I wanted to make sure everyone realized that this one section must be Halloween only. 

Posts within the threads in the Halloween section must be Halloween related. That is all. That is the way the rules have been for a long time.

Actually, yes. In THIS section I do expect you to stay on topic. If not, I will be happy to move it to the off-topic section. I have NO problem with a thread going off-topic in the appropriate sections, not this one.



Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> I don't think it should matter in we get a little of topic once in a while as long as we are on topic for the most part. I can see saying something if we were off topic for several pages and the thread had strayed way off the subject. We are just trying to have fun while we wait for Bethene to give us our victims. You can't expect us to have every post contain only Halloween related stuff on a thread like this. Oh and I am a mod on a non Halloween forum and the owner is cool with it it we get off topic in a thread as long as we get back on the subject, which is what we did in this thread.


----------



## TheEighthPlague

Okay.... So, when are we going to get our dang-ol' victims?


----------



## witchymom

since our work system was down... i spent the day looking through the SR 2010 thread (all 80 bazillion pages!) then saw a mention of a pics thread for SR but never could find it (thats what i was looking for, to get ideas and stuff- and i got some pretty coooooool ones in the pics i DID find ) 

i need a victim....yooo hooooo oh victim... where ARE youuuuuuuuuuuuu?


----------



## bethene

there is a thread that has pictures of the gifts from last years gifts, I kinda went back through it too, forgot what alot of great things were given,, 
when I get a addy from some one who said they wanted to join,, then we should have 144, it is amazing how many are joining in this year! 
well, MAYBE I will start over the week end sending some of the victims to you guys, after all 144 and counting is going to take me a LONG time to give every one their victim, but it will be from the top of the list, and working my way down,. so it still might take me a while to get to you!


----------



## witchymom

bethene said:


> there is a thread that has pictures of the gifts from last years gifts, I kinda went back through it too, forgot what alot of great things were given,,
> when I get a addy from some one who said they wanted to join,, then we should have 144, it is amazing how many are joining in this year!
> well, MAYBE I will start over the week end sending some of the victims to you guys, after all 144 and counting is going to take me a LONG time to give every one their victim, but it will be from the top of the list, and working my way down,. so it still might take me a while to get to you!


LOL sigh.... the story of my life. LOL


----------



## JenniferRene

ok so just to be sure, no one has gotten their victims yet right? just wanted to make sure my PM wasn't overlooked cause I'm so excited to be a part of this ,this year!


----------



## witchymom

JenniferRene said:


> ok so just to be sure, no one has gotten their victims yet right? just wanted to make sure my PM wasn't overlooked cause I'm so excited to be a part of this ,this year!


nope, unless bethe's holding out on us LOL ive been a member 3 years i think and this will be my first so im super duper excited LOL


----------



## JenniferRene

witchymom said:


> nope, unless bethe's holding out on us LOL ive been a member 3 years i think and this will be my first so im super duper excited LOL


awesome, thx!

first year too on this and so stoked!!!


----------



## Gothikren

witchymom said:


> since our work system was down... i spent the day looking through the SR 2010 thread (all 80 bazillion pages!) then saw a mention of a pics thread for SR but never could find it (thats what i was looking for, to get ideas and stuff- and i got some pretty coooooool ones in the pics i DID find )
> 
> i need a victim....yooo hooooo oh victim... where ARE youuuuuuuuuuuuu?


here's a link to the thread with the pics from 2010

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/96082-post-your-secret-reaper-pics-here.html


----------



## witchymom

Gothikren said:


> here's a link to the thread with the pics from 2010
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/96082-post-your-secret-reaper-pics-here.html


thanks goth!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

man, and i was planning on heading to bed now. sleep can wait! hehehehe

I wrote the poem for my victim this afternoon. Might have to be tweaked a little depending on who it is (AHEM BETHE!) I might not be able to build cool things but I can write! (good thing, cause thats what i get paid to do! LOL)


----------



## Gothikren

no problem.


----------



## bethene

I got your name, JenniferRene, but haven't given any victims out yet!
that's a cool idea, witchymom, to write a poem,, I am not good at that, but I do ok at organizing our secret reaper ! I actually have been doing this for a while(secret reaper, not the organizing) and I always love it, it is exciting to ummm. stalk you victim and plan the gift, then waiting for a reaper box to show by you, fun all the way around!


----------



## witchymom

bethene said:


> that's a cool idea, witchymom, to write a poem,, I am not good at that, but I do ok at organizing our secret reaper ! I actually have been doing this for a while(secret reaper, not the organizing) and I always love it, it is exciting to ummm. stalk you victim and plan the gift, then waiting for a reaper box to show by you, fun all the way around!


and last night while i was sleeping, i was also apparently thinking, because i woke up at (yet another) ungodly hour today and knew what i needed to start making! 

too bad i dont know who its going to go to (cough*cough)

i organize a secret santa and its a LOT of work! im not envious. dont let my green eyes fool ya  lol


----------



## bethene

Well it is official, 144


----------



## witchymom

bethene said:


> Well it is official, 144


WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

does THIS mean we can have our victims now???? LOL


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## witchymom

Tumblindice said:


>


im stealing that. its going on my facebook wall. LMAO


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Bethene you are KILLING ME! I have the concept art done and love it, but can't share it. Got this all stifled up and needs to come out! VICTIM! ugh, oh well...


----------



## witchymom

This would be a victim. I'll take one, PLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

see? i can be nice


----------



## bethene

well, we are now up to 146!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Heh! It's a good thing it's a one gift per Reaper deal. Imagine if the rules were one gift per person signed up...$20 x 146= $2920  Ouch, my haunt budget for the year, almost :/


----------



## Kymmm

It's almost time!!!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Tumblindice

A victim, yes a victim, my victim! My that sounds like fun.!


----------



## bethene

yeah, it is down to the wire, will be starting to give the victims out in a few days..............


----------



## Witchful Thinking

<Stumbling out the bushes which seem to have been shapped into a cat and a bat since the last time I was here> I'm here!! I made it!! I get to be in the secret reaper this year!! I put on whatever was in the first costume box I came across in my shed and am ready to march. I realize my medusa headress, vampire fangs, bright orange convict jumpsuit costume and sparkling ruby slippers don't match but I was in a hurry!! Plus maybe the convict gear will get the neighbors on bethene's case and we will get our....
Vic-tim, Vic-tim, Vic-tim


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Witchful Thinking said:


> <Stumbling out the bushes which seem to have been shapped into a cat and a bat since the last time I was here> I'm here!! I made it!! I get to be in the secret reaper this year!! I put on whatever was in the first costume box I came across in my shed and am ready to march. I realize my medusa headress, vampire fangs, bright orange convict jumpsuit costume and sparkling ruby slippers don't match but I was in a hurry!! Plus maybe the convict gear will get the neighbors on bethene's case and we will get our....
> Vic-tim, Vic-tim, Vic-tim


*LMAO! This cracked me up So glad you could join us Witchful THinking!! Your outfit is simply fabulous girl, who says you cant rock a medusa headress and some ruby slippers 

Vic-Tim, Vic-Tim, Vic-Tim!*


----------



## bethene

a week from today is the deadline folks!
ohh, love the outfit witchful thinking


----------



## MissMandy

bethene said:


> yeah, it is down to the wire, will be starting to give the victims out in a few days..............


Did you hear that ghouls?! A few days! *screeches like a little school girl*


----------



## witchymom

*victims!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## MissMandy

Witchful Thinking said:


> <Stumbling out the bushes which seem to have been shapped into a cat and a bat since the last time I was here> I'm here!! I made it!! I get to be in the secret reaper this year!! I put on whatever was in the first costume box I came across in my shed and am ready to march. I realize my medusa headress, vampire fangs, bright orange convict jumpsuit costume and sparkling ruby slippers don't match but I was in a hurry!! Plus maybe the convict gear will get the neighbors on bethene's case and we will get our....
> Vic-tim, Vic-tim, Vic-tim



Uh oh...she's stumbling already ghouls! Time to take the tequila away for now


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Yeah only a few more days to we get our victims, I can't wait!


----------



## Zombiebxrs

we're gonna get our victims soon???? AWESOME!!! i'm getting beyond excited. i have a question? is it acceptable if you go over the $20 rule thing? i mean, i just know i won't be able to help myself cuz this is my first time doing this. anyway, i simply cannot wait and have been looking at things that i know would be cool to give. just have to tailor it to whoever i get and their tatses. i'll no doubt do my homework from stalking their posts, etc.


----------



## kallie

Zombiebxrs said:


> we're gonna get our victims soon???? AWESOME!!! i'm getting beyond excited. i have a question? is it acceptable if you go over the $20 rule thing? i mean, i just know i won't be able to help myself cuz this is my first time doing this. anyway, i simply cannot wait and have been looking at things that i know would be cool to give. just have to tailor it to whoever i get and their tatses. i'll no doubt do my homework from stalking their posts, etc.


Yes, going over $20 is ok. I probably will go over too just cause there are so many neat things and Halloween items can be very pricey.


----------



## Zombiebxrs

thanks Kalie!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Zombiebxrs said:


> we're gonna get our victims soon???? AWESOME!!! i'm getting beyond excited. i have a question? is it acceptable if you go over the $20 rule thing? i mean, i just know i won't be able to help myself cuz this is my first time doing this. anyway, i simply cannot wait and have been looking at things that i know would be cool to give. just have to tailor it to whoever i get and their tatses. i'll no doubt do my homework from stalking their posts, etc.


*Of course especially if you are buying for me Actually I always go over, you certainly do not have to and lots of people do not but lots do so its up to you Actually if you mix new items with some yard sale finds and things you might have that you dont want anymore you can make quite a really nice package for a very reasonable price. You may go over but its fine lots of us do*


----------



## MissMandy

I was thinking that myself. It's quite hard to only spend $20 lol


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Since this is my first year I'm going to try to spend only $20 on mine. I probably will go over though.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Remember its not about how much you spend its about the fun you have searching for that perfect something either in a store or yard sale and finding it! I had the most fun last year searching for great finds for my victim and I couldnt wait to send it to her. By the time my gift arrived from my own reaper I had had so much fun shopping for my victim that my gift was really just icing on the cake. (I had and incredible reaper last year BTW thanks Mhooch) My point is this is all about spreading some Halloween cheer and making another forum members day! Doesnt matter how much you spend as long as you have fun with it*


----------



## Witchful Thinking

So glad to hear this - I was worried about if this was a steadfast rule because I have so many ideas now I don't think I can help but go over  I am going to try and get as much bang for my buck but glad nobody will be upset if I go over!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I know it doesn't matter how much we spend as long as we have fun. I was just worried about keeping track off my total so I wouldn't go over. I didn't know that it didn't matter if you went over or not.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Was looking at last years and seeing a lot of cool projects. I know I am doing a home made project as well. Is anybody documenting what they are doing so that there can be mini tutorials for those who ask?


----------



## witchymom

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Was looking at last years and seeing a lot of cool projects. I know I am doing a home made project as well. Is anybody documenting what they are doing so that there can be mini tutorials for those who ask?


i will but since ive never made it before well... it might never get to my *VICTIM NOW PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!* lol


----------



## bethene

I think that both Terra and Herman Secret have tutorials on what they have made, but that is it as far as I know, I guess if there is something some one really likes, they can request a tutorial for it!


----------



## bethene

well, have 149 offically, with one more who said they want to, and just needs to send the info, so working on number 150! eeek!!!!!!


----------



## trentsketch

A few of us are sharing tips and tricks over in the craft section for witch books. I wasn't the only one to make them as part of the exchange last year, right?

If you need more detail on mine, I filled gloves with sand (knotted off at the base to keep the sand in) and used a papier mache skull mask from Michaels covered in masking tape. I glued them to three destroyed and unreadable books covered in papier mache and slathered on the sticky flour goo. Then I painted them to death, including a faux-leather painting technique. You basecoat in a lighter color and let it dry. Then you grab some plastic wrap, crinkle it up real good, and add a layer of a darker coat to the surface. You then press the plastic wrap into the wet paint, let it set for a minute or so, and peal it up. Instant leather effect.


----------



## bethene

I will go check that out, trentsketch!


----------



## MissMandy

How many of ya'll have actually started buying without knowing who your victim is yet? lol


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> How many of ya'll have actually started buying without knowing who your victim is yet? lol


i havent BOUGHT anything other than supplies to MAKE part of the gift LOL


----------



## MissMandy

Haha I only grabbed a couple of small things. If my victim happens to not like it, then I'll keep it for myself


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I decided to take a chance and start buying the parts to put it together. I really like the idea and think it will fit most of the likes list I have seen. If not, well once I get over the initial ah man of that, hopefully it will be woo hoo new prop!


----------



## witchymom

i have my wish list up on the likes/ dislikes thread but i know that ill love anything i get! especially handmade stuff cause thats all the more special!


----------



## MissMandy

I'm more excited about putting together my victim's gift than getting one myself lol


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> I'm more excited about putting together my victim's gift than getting one myself lol


im not gonna lie - im equally excited for BOTH.... LOL


----------



## witchymom

Zombiebxrs said:


> we're gonna get our victims soon???? AWESOME!!! i'm getting beyond excited. i have a question? is it acceptable if you go over the $20 rule thing? i mean, i just know i won't be able to help myself cuz this is my first time doing this. anyway, i simply cannot wait and have been looking at things that i know would be cool to give. just have to tailor it to whoever i get and their tatses. i'll no doubt do my homework from stalking their posts, etc.


its my first time too... i know i will go over, but by starting SUPER early (LOL) it will help mitigate the cost (in my mind at least). 

i cant wait to get my victim to start post stalking too... hehehehehe

totally off topic but happened just as i posted... i posted this response and my 5 year old (who just lost his 2nd tooth earlier today!) sees my profile pic and goes ' hey! i think thats the tooth fairy'! LOL i was like uhhh yeah, maybe... LOL (sorry for the mom moment, they pop out every now and then) LOL


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

witchymom said:


> its my first time too... i know i will go over, but by starting SUPER early (LOL) it will help mitigate the cost (in my mind at least).
> 
> i cant wait to get my victim to start post stalking too... hehehehehe



Virgin Reaper...oh wait, so am I  I've bought some parts to start building, hopefully it's going to match my victims desires. Otherwise, it'll be another sweet prop for me, and I'll just scramble to start another project for them


----------



## witchymom

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Virgin Reaper...oh wait, so am I  I've bought some parts to start building, hopefully it's going to match my victims desires. Otherwise, it'll be another sweet prop for me, and I'll just scramble to start another project for them


well its been a long time since ive been a virgin ANYTHING... muhhahahahahaha

i know one item im making will suit most anyone, and its something ive made before so i know how it will come out (BIG plus!) 

another part is an idea i got from the pics LAST year from the reaper pictures, that i thought was super fun and easy, and probably good for everyone...

beyond those two 'definite' things... im waiting to see who my victim is


----------



## hallorenescene

witchymom said:


> im not gonna lie - im equally excited for BOTH.... LOL


i'm not new, this will be my 4th time, and i'm equally excited for both


----------



## MissMandy

Question: On the 'Sign Up' thread, where bethene posted all the rules (first page, first post). One of the rules states: "You MUST not reveal who your secret reaper is until every one has received their gift". I'm just a bit confizzled on this. When I viewed last year's SR thread and everyone was posting pix of what they received, they were revealing who their reaper was (provided they knew who it was). So is this year's rules different? And also, are we allowed to let our victim know who we are? I know some chose to reveal themselves last year and others did not.


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> Question: On the 'Sign Up' thread, where bethene posted all the rules (first page, first post). One of the rules states: "You MUST not reveal who your secret reaper is until every one has received their gift". I'm just a bit confizzled on this. When I viewed last year's SR thread and everyone was posting pix of what they received, they were revealing who their reaper was (provided they knew who it was). So is this year's rules different? And also, are we allowed to let our victim know who we are? I know some chose to reveal themselves last year and others did not.


i think they werent supposed to post pics or reveal until everyone had their gift but some got carried away... 

rules are the same, as far as i know

you can reveal who you are to your victim or not, its your choice i think


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

witchymom said:


> well its been a long time since ive been a virgin ANYTHING... muhhahahahahaha



Heh! Yeah, same here. Way to worldly for the "V" word! 




witchymom said:


> i know one item im making will suit most anyone, and its something ive made before so i know how it will come out (BIG plus!)
> 
> another part is an idea i got from the pics LAST year from the reaper pictures, that i thought was super fun and easy, and probably good for everyone...
> 
> beyond those two 'definite' things... im waiting to see who my victim is



That's the same plan I have. You know what they say about great minds...


----------



## witchymom

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> That's the same plan I have. You know what they say about great minds...


what? that theyre all halloween freaks with minds in the gutter or coffin 99% of the time?  lol


----------



## SimplyJenn

Oh my goodness... This thread just may explode with all the anticipation and more... Bethene, maybe you can just pass out one or two or twenty names? Uh... Just to help you out. You can start by sending me mine... That's okay, right?


----------



## witchymom

or you could start with mine. LMAO


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

witchymom said:


> what? that theyre all halloween freaks with minds in the gutter or coffin 99% of the time?  lol



Uh, you forgot one.  Minds in the gutter, the coffin's involved in the plan!


----------



## witchymom

raven's hollow cemetary said:


> uh, you forgot one.  minds in the gutter, the coffin's involved in the plan!


lmaoooooooooooo


----------



## bethene

we now have 152, reapers!! 
you will be happy to know that i have started the organization of all the names, have things in motion, it will take time,and some groups, Canada only for example can't be matched til the last minute in case some on who wants Canada only signs up. but, fear now, it is started~


----------



## witchymom

bethene said:


> we now have 152, reapers!!
> you will be happy to know that i have started the organization of all the names, have things in motion, it will take time,and some groups, Canada only for example can't be matched til the last minute in case some on who wants Canada only signs up. but, fear now, it is started~


WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

or wait....

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

*victims victims victims victims!*


----------



## CreepySpiders

thought now might be a good time to bust out the banner ;-)









in the immortal words of Spookilicious mama... VIC TIM ViC TIM VIC TIM....


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Is that the sweet sound of victims I hear???? Yay!


----------



## MissMandy

witchymom said:


> i think they werent supposed to post pics or reveal until everyone had their gift but some got carried away...
> 
> rules are the same, as far as i know
> 
> you can reveal who you are to your victim or not, its your choice i think


It's good to have that cleared up, thank you  So with that squared away, what are everyone's plans? To reveal or not to reveal?! Muahaha


----------



## BR1MSTON3

MissMandy said:


> It's good to have that cleared up, thank you  So with that squared away, what are everyone's plans? To reveal or not to reveal?! Muahaha


I plan on giving clues but not revealing


----------



## ajbanz

Last year I placed in the envelope in the box with my identity. I plan to do the same thing this year.


----------



## Hearts1003

OMG! This is my first Reaper so I looked at pics from last year! I am petrified! I don't think I can make anything so unique and have it look so amazing! I have not seen anything unique I can buy that isn't sold in mass production like you guys have! Also, I do not want give stuff they already have. OH! HALLOWEEN WITCHES, GHOULS & GOBLINS HELP ME!


----------



## bethene

hearts1003, don't be terrified, you will be just fine, I think a good thread for you to find is called "the spirit of Secret reaper, or something to that effect, it was started by spookimama, it is the thought put into having something picked out personally for your victim that makes it special, if you take the time to look at the likes and dislikes, maybe looking at their albums, maybe posts, things like that, (sorta like stalking, LOL) so you get a feel for the person. and then decide what to get, store bought or hand made, it is the caring and thought that makes this so special, and maybe you can't make something totally, but can buy something and improve it, , but mostly, putting thought in to the gift is the part that matters~


----------



## Junit

Hearts- you'll do fine, everyone tells ya what they like and would like anyways  And anything Halloween-y is good and sure to be appreciated

Br1mston3- I don't know about this year... Last two years I signed a little note, but this year I think I might keep it secret


----------



## bethene

I actually tell the person who sent the gift, I actually would like to have it a secret from the rest of the forum,but with so many people, it wouldn't work out most likely, I might just set a date when we can start posting who was our reaper, and post pics, it is useless for me to try to keep mine secret, not too many folks from Michigan!!!!


----------



## Tumblindice

I need a victim!


----------



## doto

Bethene I escaped....now that I am on the run I'm gonna need my victim quick... no telling if I'll get much chance to shop before I'm recaptured so you'll have to send me my victim now.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Last year I didn't send my name with my package but wish I had. 

Hearts - don't get worried or nervous!!! Everyone is really super gracious about 
what they recieve! It really is all about fun and camaraderie. I promise what ever you are thoughtful enough to send will be recieved in the spirit it was intended!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I am putting my name in the package and I hope my reaper does the same. ITs going to be really disappointing for me if I cant send a thank you right away to my reaper. I say put your name in the package and then we can reveal later on the thread. IMHO.*


----------



## MissMandy

I kinda want to keep my victim quessing lol (I'm evil like that) But since I seem to be the only current active forum member from MA, they'll probably figure it out lol


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I am putting my name in the package and I hope my reaper does the same. ITs going to be really disappointing for me if I cant send a thank you right away to my reaper. I say put your name in the package and then we can reveal later on the thread. IMHO.*


I will have my name on the package, but most likely my real name where as that does not necessarily tell who I am forum wise, makes it still a little bit of a puzzle for them!


----------



## bethene

My thoughts exactly, Spooki, that is what I alwayys do too!


----------



## trentsketch

Last year I shipped the package and waited for my victim to post they got it. Then I sent them a quick private message to let them know it was me. Too nerve wracking. I'll be dropping my name in the box this year.


----------



## witchymom

i might drop a fairly obvious hint in there and see if it elicits anything... i know i wouldnt be able to REMAIN anon though, unless they never posted a thanks or an i got it or something. then i might say boo on you LOL


----------



## Hearts1003

Garage Saling! Got some cute little extras to throw in for my secret reaper gift!


----------



## bethene

thats fun, Hearts1003, I haven't done much garage sailing, maybe today when out and about will stop if I see one, have been doing flea markets though
well guys, I have started to send out the victims. it is very slow going though, but

THERE IS STILL TIME TO SIGN UP!!
but, time is running out, so if you want in, better get with me, other years have allowed a few late signer uppers (?) to join late, but this year, it was open longer, and with the amount of people participating. , if I am done assigning name, thats it. it is too hard to switch things up, so get with me before that!


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Bethene, I sent you my info to participate in sr, was i suppose to get a confirmation message from you telling me you got it, or do i just assume to received it?


----------



## Hearts1003

Haven't done flea markets. Gooood thinking! I am so getting into this!


----------



## Guest

Bethene send Gris his victim!!!!! VICTIM VICTIM!!!! HAHAHA I am hitting 3 huge town sales this weekend so if I do get a victim I can try and find them goodies


----------



## witchymom

well i need a VICTIM cause ive already started making stuff!


----------



## lisa48317

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I am putting my name in the package and I hope my reaper does the same. ITs going to be really disappointing for me if I cant send a thank you right away to my reaper. I say put your name in the package and then we can reveal later on the thread. IMHO.*


*YES!!! Last year I never found out who my reaper was until much later when I got a PM!! I felt bad because I didn't know who to thank!! I put a card in for my reapee & signed it. And I'll do the same this year!*


----------



## Guest

OOOOHHHH OOOOOOHHHH Bethene give me somebody who like evil creepy unusual "possibly holding a spirit inside" witch potion bottles and pumpkins because I stumbled onto some stuff today WAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## lisa48317

witchymom said:


> i might drop a fairly obvious hint in there and see if it elicits anything... i know i wouldnt be able to REMAIN anon though, unless they never posted a thanks or an i got it or something. then i might say boo on you LOL


*
LOL, mine would be pretty obvious....my screen name has my first name & zip code in it!! So even if I just addressed it regularly - its there!*


----------



## bethene

well, sent a few more victims out, my eyes go crossed looking at my PM lists, pages of them to find the person;s info I am sending, it is easier to forward it, but like I said, my eyes get crossed, so am taking a break, will do some more soon!


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm still working on my gift. getting close to being done. hope i get a victum that will like it, but if not, i love it and will go another route for them. so you guys broke bethie down and she's sending matches early. waiting for mine.


----------



## suzika

I am so excited to be doing this. I read last year's threads about it and there were some incredibly cool packages. I am not as creative as y'all but, I love Halloween.


----------



## MissMandy

Eeeeeeek so exciting


----------



## trentsketch

bethene, at least tell me your using a randomizing software to make the pairings.


----------



## bethene

nope, gave every one an number, draw numbers out of a bowl, after I sort through shipping preferences, I am a old lady, do things sorta old school!


----------



## printersdevil

LOL. You are soooooo amazing, bethene. We love you.

Just remember, I have not sent flying monkeys, feather boas or threats your way. I have patiently waited, but DANG IT, I want my VIC- TIM!!!!!!

I keep waking up during the night thinking it is time to check my PM box for my name...

"they r coming to take me away..."


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Got so bombarded at work I didn't get to check in so just discovered victims have started trickling out!! Hurray! Thanks for all the effort you but in on this Bethene - you have made this the best Halloween yet!

So glad to hear some people are putting in a note who they are..I was wondering how that was handled. Can't wait!


----------



## Halloween Princess

I can't believe I almost missed the sign up. I have become involved with two charity groups & they both have their big fundraising event in October. They've kept me away from the forum. I would have been crushed if I missed the deadline!

Benefit of signing up late, I don't have to wait long til signup closes & I geta victim


----------



## MissMandy

Haha HP. It has been torture for sure!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Yeah Bethene is starting to give out victims! I cant wait to get mine. I have all ready got some ideas of what to get depending on my victim.


----------



## bethene

been sending a few at at time, I either get burned out, or like now, send 2 and hubby said, want to go to the store with me, well, I guess I will go, some one might have new halloween out!


----------



## Araniella

OOOohhhhh...I can't wait to get my victim!! I'll keep checking for a PM.!!


----------



## SimplyJenn

I can't wait either. I have something that I would like to make, but it depends on what my victim wants. So.... tick tock... tick tock... 

JK Bethene. I know you under pressure lady, you are awesome. So, I will attempt... uh... or pretend... uh... I'll wait patiently no worries.


----------



## spookyone

bethene said:


> nope, gave every one an number, draw numbers out of a bowl, after I sort through shipping preferences, I am a old lady, do things sorta old school!


aww hey there is nuthing wrong with old school!!! somethimes its the best way to go !!!!


----------



## bethene

yea, and that is good , Spookyone, I tend to do quite a bit old school, got a few more sent out, not one new signed up since this morning, winding down a bit I guess, but with 156, that is enough, am not going to wish for 160 , like I did with 150!!


----------



## HauntedDiva

Super excited!


----------



## obcessedwithit

I got a victim................so excited, I had started on my gift this morning and just checked in to see the message....I am really excited about this prop I am making for them......bahahabahaha

thanks bethene for all the hard work your great...................................


----------



## Hearts1003

Keep checking for a pm of who my victim is! Cannot wait! So excited!


----------



## MissMandy

Guess what I got?


----------



## hallorenescene

guess what i didn't got? boooooohooooooo


----------



## MissMandy

Aww, I'm sure you'll get your vic real soon! Poor bethene must be working so hard trying to match everyone up. I can picture her, in her sleep, tossing and turning, saying over and over again "Victim...victim......gotta give everyone their victim"


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Guess what I got too!!!


----------



## printersdevil

I kept ignoring this post for the most part during the past few weeks. I knew that I would drive myself crazy with the waiting. But, now, I am about to bounce up and down. I CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## rockplayson

MissMandy said:


> Aww, I'm sure you'll get your victem real soon! Poor bethene must be working so hard trying to match everyone up. I can picture her, in her sleep, tossing and turning, saying over and over again "Victim...victim......gotta give everyone their victim"


My thoughts exactley. Im no Bethene but I can't imagine pairing 100 + people up let alone making sure no one has the same person from last year. Bethene is the offical Halloween Forum Super Hero.


----------



## GiggleFairy

For the first time ever, I just saw the likes/dislikes thread for the Secret Reaper. I wrote a letter to my SR in hopes of giving him/her some direction. Better late than never.


----------



## jenscats5

Ooooh I got my Vic-tim last nite!! I'm excited AND nervous all at the same time....


----------



## witchymom

jenscats5 said:


> Ooooh I got my Vic-tim last nite!! I'm excited AND nervous all at the same time....


no victim for me yet


----------



## Araniella

Bummer...no victim yet.....but I'll keep checking!


----------



## whynotgrl666

Am looking forward to getting a victim of my very own! Lol. This will be such fun! Weeeee


----------



## trentsketch

I got my victim last night. My mind is reeling with the possibilities.


----------



## printersdevil

Patiently waiting...well, maybe it is just waiting....


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

No victim for lil ol' me yet


----------



## Tannasgach

no BODY in my pm box


----------



## SimplyJenn

no BODY in mine either.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Signed on 1 Notification wooo ohhh wait, not a PM *sigh*


----------



## njwilk

Woo hoo! Got my very first Secret Reaper victim. This is going to be fun!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

*Sigh* No victim in my inbox yet.


----------



## bethene

well, you just got one, Spooky Girl1980, if not let me know~ 
I have sent out 57 folks their victims, only about 100 more to go!


----------



## bethene

oh yeah, am up to 159


----------



## witchymom

i am not one of the 57 lucky reapers 

a victim would fix that though!!!


----------



## Araniella

Yippeeeee!!!! I have my victim!! (Insert evil laughter here!)


----------



## hallorenescene

muahaaaaaaahhhaaahhhaaaa
i got my reaper, and she is going to love what i am making. so i am happy. thanks bethene.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I've just been lurking around, I absolutely can't wait to receive my victim ^_______^ i can't wait to start buying for them


----------



## BR1MSTON3

hallorenescene said:


> muahaaaaaaahhhaaahhhaaaa
> i got my reaper, and she is going to love what i am making. so i am happy. thanks bethene.


Well I guess you didn't get me!


----------



## ajbanz

I'm a she. Maybe they got me!!!!


----------



## Kymmm

Uhhhhh Ummmmmm... ??? lol


----------



## Trex

I got my victim today, really looking forward to starting my gift!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

hallorenescene said:


> muahaaaaaaahhhaaahhhaaaa
> i got my reaper, and she is going to love what i am making. so i am happy. thanks bethene.


Oooohhhh... could I be your she???


----------



## dee14399

No victim for me yet, but im getting so excited.


----------



## witchymom

am i your she?? huh huh huh ??? 

i need a victim and i need one NOWWWWWWWW

please.


----------



## witchymom

ooo!ooo!Oooo!

saw i had a notification and was like OOOOOO VICTIM YAYYYYYYYYYYYY and.... 


it was just a note. a nice note, but a note nonetheless. LOL i was hoping for VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!! 

almost 6 am and i havent had any coffee gotta find my way in there to get it...


----------



## jenscats5

bethene said:


> I have sent out 57 folks their victims, only about 100 more to go!


Wow that's a lot of work Bethene! Thanks for doing it all!


----------



## MissMandy

I have so many ideas for my victim! I really have to pick and choose, or else I'll end up spending $100 LOL


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> I have so many ideas for my victim! I really have to pick and choose, or else I'll end up spending $100 LOL


and spend another $100 to mail it LMAO


----------



## Hearts1003

Still waiting for my victim. Working on my note to go along with my reaper gift. Cannot wait to find out who I got!


----------



## witchymom

ive done my note/poem and it has the seal of approval from my best friend

if ONLY i knew who my VICTIM was.....


----------



## MissMandy

witchymom said:


> and spend another $100 to mail it LMAO




I know right! LOL


----------



## kallie

Haven't been here all weekend and I got my victim! I got my victim!!


----------



## hallorenescene

okay, i guess i put my foot in my mouth, it is a she, but that's all the hint i'm giving.


----------



## witchymom

hallorenescene said:


> okay, i guess i put my foot in my mouth, it is a she, but that's all the hint i'm giving.


me! me! is me the she????  LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

geesh, i am such a bad secret keeper....maybe.... now i better go before i say yes or no.


----------



## witchymom

I DON'T THINK I CAN TAKE IT ANYMORE!!!!


----------



## velvetmay

I have my victim I couldn't be happier.


----------



## witchymom

velvetmay said:


> I have my victim I couldn't be happier.


well just rub it in why dont you LOL


----------



## Hearts1003

witchymom:1131840 said:


> velvetmay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have my victim I couldn't be happier.
> 
> 
> 
> well just rub it in why dont you LOL
Click to expand...

I second that witchymom! Lol


----------



## witchymom

i wonder if i need a new tactic.... hmmm lets try this one...

Have I ever told bethene how wonderful and talented and special and spooky and magnificent and generous and patient and beautiful and kind and compassionate she is? Well bethe- YOU ARE! 

see, i can kiss ass. it just doesn't come naturally. 

now send me my victim! LMAO


----------



## velvetmay

Hearts1003 said:


> I second that witchymom! Lol


Sorry I'm just bursting with so much joy. ^^ Think of it this way you never know if I have one of `ya. I could be stalking your former posts right now. That or preparing for a hellish Monday.


----------



## MissMandy

LOL this is too funny. I second what velvetmay said. I could be stalking anyone right now! *snickers*


----------



## witchymom

i hate all of you. but not if youre my reaper. then i love you.  LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Got our victim yesterday. Ghouliet started plotting right away. It's official. Our victim is going to be spoiled. LOL.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh who doesn't have their victum yet? not me, i have mine. bethie likes me better. lol.


----------



## witchymom

<<<Plugging ears and closing eyes>>>>

i dont hear you i dont hear you i dont hear you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil

I love velvetmay's tactic. I have been stalking everyone for weeks reading and rereading what everyone likes. I will probably be so confused when I get my victim that I will have to have therapy to sort out what he or she wants from all the others. LOL


----------



## obsessedjack

Got my victim!! YIPEEEE!!!!


----------



## nhh

Oh the stalking, plotting, planning and general mayhem... It's monday and that's a great way to start the week. 

Bethene Mwah, thank you!


----------



## witchymom

all i want for monday is a victim to reap....


----------



## GiggleFairy




----------



## witchymom

GiggleFairy said:


>


you and me both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Might as well make it a waiting party!


----------



## witchymom

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Might as well make it a waiting party!


----------



## Junit

It won't be much longer now, some other members have gotten their victims so we are getting closer!


----------



## witchymom

bethes gonna forget about me i KNOW she is i KNOW IT! 


wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ghouliet

But you are unforgettable Whitchymom.


----------



## witchymom

Ghouliet said:


> But you are unforgettable Whitchymom.


awwwwwww than k you thank you! 

LOL bethe seems not to care about oiling the squeaky wheel. 

my grandma always said the squeaky wheel gets the grease. 

WHERES MY GREASE! LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Yeah!! I got my very first victim!!!!!! I'm so excited, let the reaping begin!!


----------



## witchymom

<<<looks to see if any PM>>>>

UGHGHHHHHHH

this. is. torture.


----------



## CreepySpiders

Suuuuuper excited to have my Vic. Had to resist the urge to stalk last night. teehheee hey viccy viccy viccy ~ I'm watching youuuuuu


----------



## Guest

Well a word to my victim: Mr. Gris does not want you to be tortured too much so know that I have hunted down all of your likes and wants and tomorrow I am sending an evil package your way!!! WAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## witchymom

Mr. Gris said:


> Well a word to my victim: Mr. Gris does not want you to be tortured too much so know that I have hunted down all of your likes and wants and tomorrow I am sending an evil package your way!!! WAHAHAHAHAHAHA


ohhh fun! packages going out already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

wait i have no victim!!!!


----------



## badgirl

CreepySpiders said:


> Suuuuuper excited to have my Vic. Had to resist the urge to stalk last night. teehheee hey viccy viccy viccy ~ I'm watching youuuuuu



Stalk away....no restraining orders here! That's part of the fun of being a Secret Reaper. 
Bethene, thanks for all you are doing. I can only imagine your pile of names! Now grab yourself a big pumpkin latte and get us those victims!!!!


----------



## witchymom

i like being stalked. 

cause im weird like that. 

i like stalking too... but cant do that yet... sigh...... LOL


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I have all ready gotten a few things for my victim. Boy Mr. Gris your victim is sure lucky to be getting their package so soon.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

The only thing I've been stalking is my PM box!


----------



## witchymom

BR1MSTON3 said:


> The only thing I've been stalking is my PM box!


boy isnt that the truth! 

nope... still 0! grrrr lol


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

BR1MSTON3 said:


> The only thing I've been stalking is my PM box!





witchymom said:


> boy isnt that the truth!
> 
> nope... still 0! grrrr lol



Fear not, others feel your pain as well


----------



## witchymom

i dont know how mnay of yall have kids, but i LOVE Phineas and Ferb (disney channel) . has to be one of the most awesome cartoons ever made. Anyways...I've had this song in my head all day because its what I'm doing... watching and waiting!


----------



## CreepySpiders

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I am putting my name in the package and I hope my reaper does the same. ITs going to be really disappointing for me if I cant send a thank you right away to my reaper. I say put your name in the package and then we can reveal later on the thread. IMHO.*


Should we be concerned about Spooky & her flying glitter monkeys? We haven't heard a peep from her on this thread in days! No worries. I will send out my search spiders. I hope she's not afraid of my creepy spiders =)


----------



## witchymom

CreepySpiders said:


> Should we be concerned about Spooky & her flying glitter monkeys? We haven't heard a peep from her on this thread in days! No worries. I will send out my search spiders. I hope she's not afraid of my creepy spiders =)


i am not scared of flying monkeys or spiders! MUHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ghouliet

I am having so much fun, plotting what to send my Victim!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Mr. Gris said:


> Well a word to my victim: Mr. Gris does not want you to be tortured too much so know that I have hunted down all of your likes and wants and tomorrow I am sending an evil package your way!!! WAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Damn Gris already?! You don't waste no time! LOL


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> Damn Gris already?! You don't waste no time! LOL


i know, right? He'll make the rest of us look like slackers though at this point in time its not my fault cause i dont have a VICTIM! wait, have i said that yet


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Fear not, others feel your pain as well


I truly am not too worried, it is all in jest...well mostly


----------



## witchymom

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I truly am not too worried, it is all in jest...well mostly


worried? no lol

impatient and excited and ready to know who i get to reap! OH YES!


----------



## printersdevil

Maybe you were so squeeky that you slipped right by and she missed you. LOL

But, wait, I haven't been on her much and was hoping he quiet ones would be first---like with the elementary teachers who reward he good ones. Heheeee.

But, alas, I don't have my victim yet....


----------



## Frankie's Girl

I got my victim, and already amassing goodies. ~cue maniacal laugh~ 

I'm going to need a big box...


----------



## witchymom

printersdevil said:


> Maybe you were so squeeky that you slipped right by and she missed you. LOL
> 
> But, wait, I haven't been on her much and was hoping he quiet ones would be first---like with the elementary teachers who reward he good ones. Heheeee.
> 
> But, alas, I don't have my victim yet....



thats cause not all teachers LIKE teachers pets LOL

i know for me, at least, that this year has been so hard with hubby and his health and all, that this really gives me something to look FORWARD to and get excited about! cause you know... dr appts, physical therapists, occupational therapists, disability claims and paperwork ... on top of being mom, breadwinner and zookeeper.... is SOOOO much fun LOL

so... i need a victim to keep me preoccupied!


----------



## Guest

Frankie's Girl said:


> I got my victim, and already amassing goodies. ~cue maniacal laugh~
> 
> I'm going to need a big box...


Me too!!! I have laughed so maniacal so much already I am getting a sore throut


----------



## bethene

happy to see every one so excited! we are up to 159 signed up! also, have sent 78 victims, am to tired to continue tonight, more tomorrow!


----------



## Zombiebxrs

ooooh...i'm gonna be out all day tomorrow. maybe i can sneak a peek on my phone. i have two things for my soon to be victim that i know anybody would love to have. i am excited to do my homework on my victim through their posts, etc. and then REALLY get down to bizness!!!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Stopped into Michael's tonight just to see if anything was finally out and it was all I could do to keep myself from skipping down the aisles I was so happy to be amonst all the Halloween goodies. I can tell I am addicted to this forum because standing in Michaels I was thinking of all of you wonderful people who I have never met and thinking...ooh wait until they see this! Or I wonder if this is in the other stores across the country yet, or this would be good for this person, oh that would be good for that person  Thanks for sharing in my Halloween mania, I don't know why I spent so long suffering in silence alone when you were all here!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I truly am not too worried, it is all in jest...well mostly


 Ofc it is! Same as I...mostly 




witchymom said:


> worried? no lol
> 
> impatient and excited and ready to know who i get to reap! OH YES!


This! Definitely!  




printersdevil said:


> Maybe you were so squeeky that you slipped right by and she missed you. LOL
> 
> But, wait, I haven't been on her much and was hoping he quiet ones would be first---like with the elementary teachers who reward he good ones. Heheeee.
> 
> But, alas, I don't have my victim yet....



It's said that the squeaky wheel gets oiled first, according to the old proverb. Though, I am more prone to just replacing the bearings! Lulz!!


----------



## Zombiebxrs

i've been doing the same thing at Michael's witchful! they have a lot of good stuff this year.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Did I tell you all what I got????  (rubs hands together smiling sheepishly!!!) Muahhahahahahahahah! YAAAAY! Cant wait. (jumps up and down click stiletos!!!) So Ive alreay been shopping for my victim and I am hoping to get my gift out as soon as possible. Now we dont have to wait til Sept right Bethene?? I can send mine out as soon as its ready right? I mean if Gris is Im gonna too*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

CreepySpiders said:


> Should we be concerned about Spooky & her flying glitter monkeys? We haven't heard a peep from her on this thread in days! No worries. I will send out my search spiders. I hope she's not afraid of my creepy spiders =)


*AWWWW CreepySpiders thanks for sending out the search party! One of your spiders by the way has made a home in my purple glitter ... hooker.... ummm I mean stilettos and if you dont mind Id like to keep her.  I ve already made her a itsy bitsy teeny weeny purple boa and she seems to like it. Tomorrow Im going out to buy four barbies and take their shoes and glitter them up and try them on her*


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Spooking daaahling... If you only just found out that you got me, how on earth did you did you have time to shop???? Tee hee.


----------



## Guest

Im gonna need a bigger box


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I'm not exactly sure how I'm going to ship my victims gift. Fragile, but not overly so. The size of 1/2 a body...and that is as much as I'm saying


----------



## JustWhisper

*I went out of town for a week and when i came back I had a headache, a bunch of junk mail, and a VICTIM!!!!* *Thanks Bethene. I knew you liked me best. LOL.*


----------



## Catatonic

*here victim... come on...*

Its ok.... right over here. 
Gentle persuasion... thats the ticket!! I know I'll get one soon.... just sit real still.


----------



## estertota

I also got my VICTIM. I'm so excited as I can see I'm the only one person from Europe who participate in it. Can't wait to see what people get in their secret reaper packages.


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm not sending mine out right away, still working on it. everyone at work is dieing to see it finished and before i send it. a lot of work and turning out nice


----------



## bethene

well, got a couple of more sign ups, still trickling in!


----------



## kallie

Is anyone else totally confused about what to get their victim? I've been doing a little shopping before I got the victim, but I don't think any of it will work out. (well, it will for me) But I'm totally stumped


----------



## witchymom

kallie said:


> Is anyone else totally confused about what to get their victim? I've been doing a little shopping before I got the victim, but I don't think any of it will work out. (well, it will for me) But I'm totally stumped


i have a couple of things ive made that should work for most anyone (i dont have a victim yet LOL)... I'll probably supplement those with some store bought items. Do you know your victim yet? If not, just wait and see what their likes are. If you do know and are stumped, maybe PM a few people and ask for help with ideas


----------



## Hearts1003

Witchful Thinking:1132507 said:


> Stopped into Michael's tonight just to see if anything was finally out and it was all I could do to keep myself from skipping down the aisles I was so happy to be amonst all the Halloween goodies. I can tell I am addicted to this forum because standing in Michaels I was thinking of all of you wonderful people who I have never met and thinking...ooh wait until they see this! Or I wonder if this is in the other stores across the country yet, or this would be good for this person, oh that would be good for that person  Thanks for sharing in my Halloween mania, I don't know why I spent so long suffering in silence alone when you were all here!!


I'm so not alone anymore! I'm really not alone! I'm going to cry happy tears now!


----------



## witchymom

Hearts1003 said:


> I'm so not alone anymore! I'm really not alone! I'm going to cry happy tears now!



no, were all crazy here. you're in good company


----------



## Mystikgarden

I'm checking my email like crazy. I can't wait to get my victim!


----------



## kallie

witchymom said:


> i have a couple of things ive made that should work for most anyone (i dont have a victim yet LOL)... I'll probably supplement those with some store bought items. Do you know your victim yet? If not, just wait and see what their likes are. If you do know and are stumped, maybe PM a few people and ask for help with ideas


Yep, I have my victim. I'm not sure i understand what they're looking for


----------



## Tannasgach

vic-tim, vic-tim, where are you?


----------



## Tannasgach

kallie said:


> Yep, I have my victim. I'm not sure i understand what they're looking for


kallie, if I'm your victim, dinna fash, I like everything!


----------



## MissMandy

kallie said:


> Yep, I have my victim. I'm not sure i understand what they're looking for


You can always ask bethene to send your victim a PM and have them elaborate on what they like


----------



## Ghouliet

I thought I had this packaging thing down but...then I had another idea of what to include...sneaking off into my workshop instead of doing housework...lol


----------



## Witchful Thinking

kallie said:


> Yep, I have my victim. I'm not sure i understand what they're looking for


I have been wondering what I will do if I get a victim who is so new they don't really have any posts or who didn't participate in the likes/dislikes but it seems like everyone is in the right spirit here. I am sure whatever you get them they will love kallie! Likes/dislikes are only a suggestion anyway!


----------



## CreepySpiders

Spookilicious mama said:


> *AWWWW CreepySpiders thanks for sending out the search party! One of your spiders by the way has made a home in my purple glitter ... hooker.... ummm I mean stilettos and if you dont mind Id like to keep her.  I ve already made her a itsy bitsy teeny weeny purple boa and she seems to like it. Tomorrow Im going out to buy four barbies and take their shoes and glitter them up and try them on her*


ooh, I am glad she has a good home. i can only imagine the racket those shoes will make on the hard wood floors. well, if she's too noisy i'm sure the monkey's will make a snack of her. now for the other 32135202 spiderlings...

=)


----------



## kallie

Witchful Thinking said:


> I have been wondering what I will do if I get a victim who is so new they don't really have any posts or who didn't participate in the likes/dislikes but it seems like everyone is in the right spirit here. I am sure whatever you get them they will love kallie! Likes/dislikes are only a suggestion anyway!


Would i be saying too much If I did say it's a newb with not so many posts? I'm trying to play detective over here lol but there's not much to go by.


----------



## Hearts1003

Witchymom thank you! 

My phone is going to die from checking it so much for my victim!


----------



## witchymom

kallie said:


> Would i be saying too much If I did say it's a newb with not so many posts? I'm trying to play detective over here lol but there's not much to go by.


thats part of why i didnt participate in years past. Although ive been a lurking member for 3 years, I havent really posted much. My old job just didnt really give me as much time to 'play'. Since i have time this year to play (YAY!) I've also made a more concerted effort to post. I know I hope to have a victim who has at least posted enough for me to glean some info from it, I figured I'd try to return the favor LOL

plus, I feel like I know all of y'all (well, the regulars lol) ... might as well return that favor as well. LOL

also, i dont want my reaper to stress. i really am easy to please. so please... if you have me, I am sure i will love whatever you send! 

and in response to simply jenn down there... yeah. not a clown fan. not phobic but... they creep me out LOL
and with 2 kids i dont need any stuffed animals either LMAO
i try to peek at my likes and update it/ clarify it or just mess around with it to give my reaper an easier time- hope it works for them!


----------



## SimplyJenn

Hey New People! It really helps out when you post what you like or what you are working on. Some of you are trying to be polite and not say too much or sound greedy (I know these things), but that hurts more than helps. So POST POST POST. Anywhere.  Tell us what you like. Don't worry your Secret Reaper will find you.  But you gotta post what you like for us to do that.

Also, saying that you like EVERYTHING... Well, while that may be true think that you could get a super cute plush toy that's like 4 feet tall and you hate plush toys (Please do not send me a 4 ft tall plush toy ) On the other end you could get a homemade corpse that may make your fellow housemates tremble in fear (I'm okay with a corpse... send it ) or clowns there are clown phobia people out there and clown phobia Fans. Let us know. It helps.

Thanks


----------



## ajbanz

Mr. Gris is packing his box already???? Could it be coming my way?????? On another note, I GOT MY VICTIM!!! Not quite sure what I'm going to make but I have a few ideas!


----------



## Hearts1003

Thank you Witchymom and Simplyjenn.  I'm not sure if I've posted enough. I've been active on the forum for about a year. I think I'll do some updating here for my reaper.


----------



## SimplyJenn

aj the stuff you make is amazing. Someone is lucky to have you.  

And I also must say to you that Mr. Gris' package is prolly headed to Texas where I am. Sorry 'bout that


----------



## witchymom

SimplyJenn said:


> aj the stuff you make is amazing. Someone is lucky to have you.
> 
> And I also must say to you that Mr. Gris' package is prolly headed to Texas where I am. Sorry 'bout that


no... i think it will come to NC. im sure of it  LOL


----------



## CreepySpiders

Today I decided to look at a lot member's pages to throw my vic tim off. I mean, i would never leave my name showing on their
pages as a clue, would i? Or _would _I? bwahahahahahhaha


----------



## SimplyJenn

LOL I did the same thing. I had trentsketch last year and asked him a few questions about what he was doing... I mean I was generally interested, but I still needed a better idea and since I talk to others anyway to learn stuff, I was like, why not? I don't ever think I revealed myself either til just now.


----------



## witchymom

ok so.... ive been working since 5 this morning and while i will continue to work (sigh) ive also reached my self imposed quota (which must work for my boss as they never ever talk to me and i got a raise last week! YAY) soooooo THAT means.... i have time to victim stalk. so getting a victim now would be good. 

kthanksbai! LOL


----------



## BR1MSTON3

CreepySpiders said:


> Today I decided to look at a lot member's pages to throw my vic tim off. I mean, i would never leave my name showing on their
> pages as a clue, would i? Or _would _I? bwahahahahahhaha


LOL 
You made me go check my page to see who has been visiting!


----------



## witchymom

BR1MSTON3 said:


> LOL
> You made me go check my page to see who has been visiting!



LOL me too! i dont think i recognize any of the names, at least not off the top of my head LMAO


----------



## CreepySpiders

BR1MSTON3 said:


> LOL
> You made me go check my page to see who has been visiting!


bwahahaha (rubs hands together) my evil plan is in effect ;-)


----------



## CreepySpiders

SimplyJenn said:


> LOL I did the same thing. I had trentsketch last year and asked him a few questions about what he was doing... I mean I was generally interested, but I still needed a better idea and since I talk to others anyway to learn stuff, I was like, why not? I don't ever think I revealed myself either til just now.



oooomg, you didn't fess up to being his reaper for a WHOLE year?! you are one mean reaper ;-) I would die.


----------



## witchymom

CreepySpiders said:


> oooomg, you didn't fess up to being his reaper for a WHOLE year?! you are one mean reaper ;-) I would die.


yeah i definitely would want to know! It wouldnt feel right not being able to properly thank my reaper!!


----------



## MissMandy

Holy crap, this thread is blowing up my email inbox! LOL Sheesh....I wonder if everyone is excited


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> Holy crap, this thread is blowing up my email inbox! LOL Sheesh....I wonder if everyone is excited


no. what makes you think that??


----------



## obcessedwithit

is anyone else playing detective?????????? sooooo excited.................


----------



## MissMandy

Hahaha witchy. Yeah riiiiiiiiiight


----------



## printersdevil

Hey newbie HF stalkers, I mean Secret Reapers, you can check out your vics posts by going to the Search button on the top right of the home page. Then choose the advanced search option on the pulldown and you can search just for that persons individual posts. If it doesn't come up check the spelling or wait until you see them post to make sure. Some of the name spellings are tricky. Also if their name have the word "a" or "the" in it, it must be in the search, too. I spent a long time the other day trying to find a pic I remembered from last year that a witch from canada posted. I was just looking for witch from canada and couldn't find her since the screen name includes the word "a". It is the little things like this that all of us seasoned SR have learned in our stalking our vics. Have fun and remember to post a lot of things that you like and don't like. Just comments about someone else and what you like are looked at by some of us. 


I want a victim!

And Mr. Gris, I just know that is coming to Texas like simply jean said---but to ME and not HER!


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> Hahaha witchy. Yeah riiiiiiiiiight


whaaaa????? <<looks around inncently>>



printersdevil said:


> Hey newbie HF stalkers, I mean Secret Reapers, you can check out your vics posts by going to the Search button on the top right of the home page. Then choose the advanced search option on the pulldown and you can search just for that persons individual posts. If it doesn't come up check the spelling or wait until you see them post to make sure. Some of the name spellings are tricky. Also if their name have the word "a" or "the" in it, it must be in the search, too. I spent a long time the other day trying to find a pic I remembered from last year that a witch from canada posted. I was just looking for witch from canada and couldn't find her since the screen name includes the word "a". It is the little things like this that all of us seasoned SR have learned in our stalking our vics. Have fun and remember to post a lot of things that you like and don't like. Just comments about someone else and what you like are looked at by some of us.
> 
> 
> I want a victim!
> 
> And Mr. Gris, I just know that is coming to Texas like simply jean said---but to ME and not HER!


If you see a post by them you can also click on their name and in the drop down menu that comes up click on 'see all posts by...' (or find or whatever, but its pretty obvious). Course, that only works if you happen across a post of theirs. 

and no. It's coming to NC. I KNOW it!


----------



## MissMandy

Eeeeveryone wants Gris lol. He must feel so irresistible!


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> Eeeeveryone wants Gris lol. He must feel so irresistible!


all these women (and men! LOL) vying for his attention. every mans dream. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy

Every man dreams of being wanted for his blow molds??


----------



## Hearts1003

I need my victim! I'm going insane! I read someones likes & dislikes and think "oh they would like this and this person would like that!" Now I wanna reap everyone! I need to focus on one person! GIVE ME MY VICTIM!!!! 

Tension breaker. Had to be done.


----------



## Tannasgach

MissMandy said:


> You can always ask bethene to send your victim a PM and have them elaborate on what they like


MISS MANDY!! You leave Bethene alone till she gets the rest of the victims to us! then kallie can pm her.


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> MISS MANDY!! You leave Bethene alone till she gets the rest of the victims to us! then kallie can pm her.


LOL hey now, bethene herself said anyone could PM her with vic questions. Of course it is polite to wait until she's done


----------



## witchymom

i bet a reaper could PM any of us and ask US to get info from their vic.... i know i wouldnt mind LOL

we dont want to distract bethe right now! LOL


----------



## MissMandy

I wouldn't mind helping someone out with that either.


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> I wouldn't mind helping someone out with that either.


shoot might give me something to do while waiting for my *VICTIM*!!!!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## EvilMel

Oh wow...you guys are getting your reaper victims already? That's awesome. I can't wait for mine too.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

MissMandy said:


> Every man dreams of being wanted for his blow molds??


 umm, well umm....


----------



## Witchful Thinking

SimplyJenn said:


> Hey New People! It really helps out when you post what you like or what you are working on. Some of you are trying to be polite and not say too much or sound greedy (I know these things), but that hurts more than helps. So POST POST POST. Anywhere.  Tell us what you like. Don't worry your Secret Reaper will find you.  But you gotta post what you like for us to do that.
> 
> Also, saying that you like EVERYTHING... Well, while that may be true think that you could get a super cute plush toy that's like 4 feet tall and you hate plush toys (Please do not send me a 4 ft tall plush toy ) On the other end you could get a homemade corpse that may make your fellow housemates tremble in fear (I'm okay with a corpse... send it ) or clowns there are clown phobia people out there and clown phobia Fans. Let us know. It helps.
> 
> Thanks


I really hope I didn't post too much on my likes and dislikes. I just wanted to give a sense of what I do for my party/haunt and things I like. I did not intend in any way for it to be a list of what to get me or to sound greedy, I just know its hard to shop for someone you don't know! I listed things I usually tend towards when buying for myself but something completely in another direction would be just as appreciated! Just the excitement of getting a Halloween gift someone picked out for me is thrilling! Plus I am more excited about the giving than I am the getting anyway!


----------



## witchymom

Witchful Thinking said:


> I really hope I didn't post too much on my likes and dislikes. I just wanted to give a sense of what I do for my party/haunt and things I like. I did not intend in any way for it to be a list of what to get me or to sound greedy, I just know its hard to shop for someone you don't know! I listed things I usually tend towards when buying for myself but something completely in another direction would be just as appreciated! Just the excitement of getting a Halloween gift someone picked out for me is thrilling! Plus I am more excited about the giving than I am the getting anyway!


we need a like button... like on facebook LOL


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Witchful Thinking said:


> I really hope I didn't post too much on my likes and dislikes. I just wanted to give a sense of what I do for my party/haunt and things I like. I did not intend in any way for it to be a list of what to get me or to sound greedy, I just know its hard to shop for someone you don't know! I listed things I usually tend towards when buying for myself but something completely in another direction would be just as appreciated! Just the excitement of getting a Halloween gift someone picked out for me is thrilling! Plus I am more excited about the giving than I am the getting anyway!



No worries, no one takes it like that. I left a huge detailed list of likes & dislikes (mostly likes) because everyone is getting to know everyone else here. Without a lot of info to go by, it ends up with your Secret Reaper confused and unsure of what you are really interested in. Trust me, with Reapers (from my experiences w/ Secret...umm...Santa's) it's best to give as much as you can think of. 

People usually put a huge amount of thought into things like this, and making it as easy & stress free as possible on them is appreciated. Well, as stress free as planning for a big holiday like Halloween can be 


Speaking of gifts...I'm nearly finished w/ the mechanical portion. I can't wait to see my victims face!!


----------



## Tannasgach

You guys are killing me with all this talk about your victims.

I wanna victim, victim, victim, victim......_*sniff*_


----------



## JustWhisper

I agree...when listing what you like and dislike you can really never put too much info. More is def better than not enough. And saying you like everything really does not do anyone any favors, even though we know you are trying to be easy and not sound greedy. No one would think you are expecting everything on your list, so don't worry about that. You might also check on the "Pay It Forward Surprise, Likes and Dislikes" thread. If your victim is signed up on there they will have a huge list of stuff they want. I like the idea of helping each other find out what their vic wants. We can even come right out and ask them for more info if you need it. Just let someone know you need help.

Now, off to go do some research of my own.


----------



## HauntedDiva

Im going shopping today, come on victim!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I cant wait to get my victim!!!


----------



## Yoohaloo

JustWhisper said:


> I agree...when listing what you like and dislike you can really never put too much info. More is def better than not enough. And saying you like everything really does not do anyone any favors, even though we know you are trying to be easy and not sound greedy. No one would think you are expecting everything on your list, so don't worry about that. You might also check on the "Pay It Forward Surprise, Likes and Dislikes" thread. If your victim is signed up on there they will have a huge list of stuff they want. I like the idea of helping each other find out what their vic wants. We can even come right out and ask them for more info if you need it. Just let someone know you need help.
> 
> Now, off to go do some research of my own.


Hmmmm, I think I did my likes and dislikes in one sentance. Oh well easily pleased I suppose


----------



## JustWhisper

HauntedDiva said:


> Im going shopping today, come on victim!





ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I cant wait to get my victim!!!



*Bethene sent me a private message and told me that I am your victim. There was a victim shortage so you both have to share me. Feel free to go ahead and start shopping for me. She also said we are upping the spending limit to $200, so don't be stingy. LOL.*


For any newbies who may read this and not be familiar with our sense of humor (by now everyone on this thread should be), this was a joke. Please don't freak out thinking the spending limit has been raised.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

*sigh*


----------



## witchymom

JustWhisper said:


> *Bethene sent me a private message and told me that I am your victim. There was a victim shortage so you both have to share me. Feel free to go ahead and start shopping for me. She also said we are upping the spending limit to $200, so don't be stingy. LOL.*
> 
> 
> For any newbies who may read this and not be familiar with our sense of humor (by now everyone on this thread should be), this was a joke. Please don't freak out thinking the spending limit has been raised.


LOL well if theres a shortage ill be happy to be reaped twice. i wouldnt want anyone to feel left out LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## bl00d

Have not recieved my victim yet


----------



## JustWhisper

BR1MSTON3....LMBO. That is soooo cute. And quite accurate.


----------



## Tannasgach

bethene, could you please check and see if my pm box is working correctly? 


And while you're in there feel free to leave the name of my
VIC-TIM!

 _we know you're doing your best and a fine job ur doing too._


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

JustWhisper said:


> BR1MSTON3....LMBO. That is soooo cute. And quite accurate.


This! I sooooo lol'd! 


I hope my victim (whoever it is) likes zombies!


----------



## witchymom

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> I hope my victim (whoever it is) likes zombies!


i like zombies just fine... 


just putting it out there LOLOLOL


----------



## witchymom

where oh where can my poor victim be

oh where or where is he/she? 

I've looked high and looked low 

DM's and tarot...

oh where oh where can they be.....


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Ok, so how many of you have clicked on Private Messages just in case the notification didn't pop up?


----------



## witchymom

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, so how many of you have clicked on Private Messages just in case the notification didn't pop up?


<<<looks around to see who says yes before raising my hand too>>>

LOL


----------



## Hearts1003

Raven's Hollow Cemetary:1133168 said:


> JustWhisper said:
> 
> 
> 
> BR1MSTON3....LMBO. That is soooo cute. And quite accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> This! I sooooo lol'd!
> 
> 
> I hope my victim (whoever it is) likes zombies!
Click to expand...

I LOVE ZOMBIES! I love that new show THE WALKING DEAD!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

You know, all kidding aside, what is killing me is I am trying a bunch of techniques that are working well and I want to share but can't. On to of that, I am creating a set of things for a victim I don't even have yet and this might all be just for me (all though that is not a terrible thing!) I have put a lot of details in and it is like I have to show it to people in the house who are like yeah, that's nice! lol


----------



## Hearts1003

I have checked my messages just incase and I've even logged out and logged back in. I'm sane! Mostly... I think....?.....?.....


----------



## witchymom

BR1MSTON3 said:


> You know, all kidding aside, what is killing me is I am trying a bunch of techniques that are working well and I want to share but can't. On to of that, I am creating a set of things for a victim I don't even have yet and this might all be just for me (all though that is not a terrible thing!) I have put a lot of details in and it is like I have to show it to people in the house who are like yeah, that's nice! lol


i feel your pain! I've done a couple of projects that i would love to 'show and tell' and i... can't.... LOL

hopefully its stuff my victim will like but if not... well... I'll keep it then! LOLOL


----------



## printersdevil

I keep grabbing the puter every chance I get to check!


----------



## Tannasgach

Updated my list for my reaper.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> No worries, no one takes it like that. I left a huge detailed list of likes & dislikes (mostly likes) because everyone is getting to know everyone else here. Without a lot of info to go by, it ends up with your Secret Reaper confused and unsure of what you are really interested in. Trust me, with Reapers (from my experiences w/ Secret...umm...Santa's) it's best to give as much as you can think of.
> 
> People usually put a huge amount of thought into things like this, and making it as easy & stress free as possible on them is appreciated. Well, as stress free as planning for a big holiday like Halloween can be
> 
> 
> Speaking of gifts...I'm nearly finished w/ the mechanical portion. I can't wait to see my victims face!!


Wow! Mechanical element! I am pretty sure bethene just forgot to tell you - I'm your victim!


----------



## witchymom

i want something mechanical... wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh LOLOLOL


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Hearts1003 said:


> I LOVE ZOMBIES! I love that new show THE WALKING DEAD!


That is such a great show! I hope it will still be great despite the creative force and writer stepping down over a budget cut dispute! The show has inspired me to create a zombie area in the yard with a sign saying zombie containment area and I am working on an idea to have one coming over the fence!


----------



## Ghouliet

Brimston3, I am in the same boat. I just finished something today I think is really nice and would love to share but I made it for my Victim. I hope my Victim likes it too.


----------



## GiggleFairy

I have a request, if you've received your reaper or as you receive your reaper, would you post what number you are on bethene's list? The "PAGE 12" list . . . Example, I'm #90 and I DO NOT HAVE MY VIC-TIM!

I went shopping yesterday and grabbed some GREAT items. I want to share my new goodies in another thread (what did you buy/find today), but I had a various people in mind when I picked up these things and if I get one of them as my reapee I surely don't want to spoil the surprise. If I don't get any of them as my VIC-TIM I'm going to put these things in the "Pay-It-Forward" pile. Yes, I'm a weirdo. I buy two of the items I like. One for me, one for someone else. I mean how much sense does that make to get YOU something that I don't have myself! I'm not THAT crazy! 



MY name is Giggle Fairy. I am #90. And I DO NOT have my VIC-TIM yet!


----------



## GiggleFairy

I have a request, if you've received your reaper or as you receive your reaper, would you post what number you are on bethene's list? The "PAGE 12" list . . . Example, I'm #90 and I DO NOT HAVE MY VIC-TIM!

I went shopping yesterday and grabbed some GREAT items. I want to share my new goodies in another thread (what did you buy/find today), but I had a various people in mind when I picked up these things and if I get one of them as my reapee I surely don't want to spoil the surprise. If I don't get any of them as my VIC-TIM I'm going to put these things in the "Pay-It-Forward" pile. Yes, I'm a weirdo. I buy two of the items I like. One for me, one for someone else. I mean how much sense does that make to get YOU something that I don't have myself! I'm not THAT crazy! 



MY name is Giggle Fairy. I am #90. And I DO NOT have my VIC-TIM yet!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

^I'm number 22. No victim 



witchymom said:


> i feel your pain! I've done a couple of projects that i would love to 'show and tell' and i... can't.... LOL
> 
> hopefully its stuff my victim will like but if not... well... I'll keep it then! LOLOL



Ugh...same here! I borrowed someones design and modified it, wanna post some pics but...


----------



## doto

I saw the most fantastic >>>>> for my victim but since I don't know if they like >>>>> I can't get it. Since there are only two of the worlds greatest >>>>>>> Since it was non-refundable I'll have to wait and see, I hope its still there!!!!!


----------



## Hearts1003

Witchful Thinking:1133247 said:


> Hearts1003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE ZOMBIES! I love that new show THE WALKING DEAD!
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a great show! I hope it will still be great despite the creative force and writer stepping down over a budget cut dispute! The show has inspired me to create a zombie area in the yard with a sign saying zombie containment area and I am working on an idea to have one coming over the fence!
Click to expand...

The show better still be as good! Love it! 

That sounds fantastic! Please post some pics when you get it done?!!  cannot wait to see!


----------



## MissMandy

I'm #16 and I DO have my victim


----------



## BR1MSTON3




----------



## Ghouliet

Lil Ghouliette and I are number 47. I think the numbers are getting paired up randomly, it is all the luck of the draw.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Ghouliet said:


> Lil Ghouliette and I are number 47. I think the numbers are getting paired up randomly, it is all the luck of the draw.


Yeah, she is pulling numbers out of a bowl, so it is old school random


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

#22 Haz VICTIM!!!!!!


----------



## witchymom

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> #22 Haz VICTIM!!!!!!


i dont know my number and i dont have a victim....


----------



## Growler

I'm #71 and got my victim yesterday. Sooo excited, I spent about 3 hours looking for older posts to find out even more likes/dislikes. Unfortunately, not much to go on.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

witchymom said:


> i dont know my number and i dont have a victim....



Aww sorry  The number really doensn't matter. It's a random draw out of a hat, or pumpkin, or maybe even a cauldron!  You were sign up #141, if you'd like to know. The list of sign up's Bethene posted was on pg. 12 of this thread, found here.


----------



## badgirl

I'm going to have carpal tunnel if I check my notifications for a victim anymore.....


----------



## Mystikgarden

Me too Badgirl. And what's the number's about?!?


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Mystikgarden said:


> Me too Badgirl. And what's the number's about?!?


Some were asking earlier to post number when you got your reaper, but it is random, so don't sweat it


----------



## Hearts1003

Crying..... I'm dying here! I need a victim before it's to late!


----------



## bethene

I am trying guys, mostly I am going in order of when you signed up, but a few are out of order, but am working on it guys, I have about 100 given out, so have about 60 more to go, so if you haven't gotten yours, be patient, it is coming!

PS> I know you are kidding, but yet not really, lol, so will get them to you as soon as possible, we still have some that haven't been matched due to the sign up still being open for another day, so those will take a bit of time, but it is coming


----------



## MissMandy

*hands bethene a caramel apple shot*


----------



## bethene

up to 163!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kymmm

I got my victim!! I got my victim!! Muahahahahahaha!!!! Thanks Bethene!!!


----------



## SimplyJenn

I got my victim! WooHoo! What's funnie is that I can't believe who it is... or can I? LOL. It'll work, and it'll be fun to make them something and shop for them. Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Witchful Thinking

SimplyJenn said:


> I got my victim! WooHoo! What's funnie is that I can't believe who it is... or can I? LOL. It'll work, and it'll be fun to make them something and shop for them. Hahahahahahahahaha


Hmm...that got me thinking. Here I was wondering what to do if I get a newbie who hasn't posted much but this had me wondering what if I get one of the true masters on the forum who inspires us all - that will be a different kind of challenging! 

Someone asked us to post our number on the list so I looked and although I am 146 it is mispelled...just a typo, but I hope that won't affect my ability to get a victim! I got a reply when I signed up so I feel confident it will happen.

Still eagerly watching my inbox while having big sympathy for bethene working under all this pressure!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Ugh, nightfall came toooo early! :/ Not safe using table saws at night, else I might just be able to ship myself off as a prop. Or pieces of me! Real bleeding hand prop, shipped in dry ice. Next day air only! Who wants it?


----------



## Hearts1003

bethene I'm sorry. We wouldn't have this without you. Relax. Have a drink. We'll wait. Thank you for taking all of this on. You truly are magical.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Hearts1003 said:


> bethene I'm sorry. We wouldn't have this without you. Relax. Have a drink. We'll wait. Thank you for taking all of this on. You truly are magical.


Agreed! Anticipation only makes things better!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Witchful Thinking said:


> Agreed! Anticipation only makes things better!


The suspense is terrible... I hope it'll last. -_Willy Wonka_


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Bethene, we all think the world of you!!!!! You crazy wonderful witch.  ;D


----------



## hallorenescene

brimstone, your cartoons are a riot. and i'll give a hint on my victum, it's someone i like. lol.


----------



## bethene

I know you guys are joshing, just excited, and that is fantastic, I love that you are all so excited!!! I now have about 110 sent out, 
witchful thinking, I for sure have you!!!!!


----------



## DarkManDustin

What's Secret Reaper?


----------



## ajbanz

DarkManDustin said:


> What's Secret Reaper?


Secret Reaper is a Halloween gift exchange. You get a victim and a list of their likes and dislikes. Then you stalk them (find their posts on the forum) to figure out what is the best gift you can give them within the $20 limit. Can be bought, handmade, thrift store, yard sale or any combination. It's soooo much fun picking out that perfect gift for your victim.

And then there is the excitement when the package arrives from your reaper!!!


----------



## SimplyJenn

omg the excitement has exploded and is flowin' in the streets! Even if u send a pro a gift they can always use it 4 something. who knows they may request supplies they may not hv easy access to tht u do. but pro or non-pro most of us appreciate the work and thought put into it and do the same 4 others. Now back to stalking my victim.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

ajbanz said:


> Secret Reaper is a Halloween gift exchange. You get a victim and a list of their likes and dislikes. Then you stalk them (find their posts on the forum) to figure out what is the best gift you can give them within the $20 limit. Can be bought, handmade, thrift store, yard sale or any combination. It's soooo much fun picking out that perfect gift for your victim.
> 
> And then there is the excitement when the package arrives from your reaper!!!



I think it's going to be even more exciting waiting for your victim to post when they get reaped! 




SimplyJenn said:


> omg the excitement has exploded and is flowin' in the streets!



Omg, I had to reread that line three times. I kept reading excrement instead of excitement!


----------



## JustWhisper

*Yes Bethene, take your time. Relax. No hurry. There is no pressure...... I already have my victim. LOL. 

Thank you so much for doing this again this year. Maybe next year, if you need a break I can do it. After all, I have been running secret santa for 3 yrs now. And I think we had about 13 people sign up this year. So I am a pro. hahaha. But I would love to do it if you guys would trust me not to screw it up. Just throwing that out there for you Beth.*


----------



## SimplyJenn

LMAO Raven!


----------



## BadTableManor

Got my victim!!! Squee!!!

Thank you, bethene!!!

Squee!
*swoops off to conjure up a most ghoulish reaper gift box -pallooza*


----------



## ter_ran

*Still waiting for my victim.. No pressure though Bethene! I can play a patient SR this year! *


----------



## BadTableManor

Will be stopping by my local haunted antique shop to find a delightful little oddity for my victim...

http://pandorasparlor.blogspot.com/2010/01/pandoras-parlor-at-old-barn-antique.html


----------



## The Halloween Lady

^ Bad Table Manor - what a weird and wonderful shop!!!!  You are so lucky to be close enough to shop there!  I could lose a whole day there.


----------



## GiggleFairy

*#90 has her VIC-TIM! * And from henceforth will refer to the sex of said person as an "it". Muahhahahahahahahahahaaaaaa!




Bad Table Manor - that shop ROCKS! OMG I would be so broke if that was nearby. I'm certain I could find lots of oddities for my up and coming cabinet of curiosities!


----------



## estertota

I am #27 and I* do have* my victim


----------



## witchymom

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Aww sorry  The number really doensn't matter. It's a random draw out of a hat, or pumpkin, or maybe even a cauldron!  You were sign up #141, if you'd like to know. The list of sign up's Bethene posted was on pg. 12 of this thread, found here.


i know i am just soooooooooooooo excited!



bethene said:


> I am trying guys, mostly I am going in order of when you signed up, but a few are out of order, but am working on it guys, I have about 100 given out, so have about 60 more to go, so if you haven't gotten yours, be patient, it is coming!
> 
> PS> I know you are kidding, but yet not really, lol, so will get them to you as soon as possible, we still have some that haven't been matched due to the sign up still being open for another day, so those will take a bit of time, but it is coming


youre doing great!!! we know youre going as fast as you can and appreciate it! We just like screaming for VICTIMS! LOL 



Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> I think it's going to be even more exciting waiting for your victim to post when they get reaped!


oh geez! I dont want to think about it!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!


----------



## MissMandy

Omg that cat made me lmao!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

The Halloween Lady said:


> ^ Bad Table Manor - what a weird and wonderful shop!!!!  You are so lucky to be close enough to shop there!  I could lose a whole day there.


Totally agree, and some of the other shops on the side links are just as wonderful!


----------



## Hearts1003

Whats Bad Table Manor?


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Hearts1003 said:


> Whats Bad Table Manor?


More like 'who'  Look at the last post on the previous page.


----------



## Hearts1003

Well dont I feel like a horses patooty!


----------



## Tannasgach

BadTableManor said:


> Will be stopping by my local haunted antique shop to find a delightful little oddity for my victim...
> 
> http://pandorasparlor.blogspot.com/2010/01/pandoras-parlor-at-old-barn-antique.html


omg - that's the shop of my dreams!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

OMG, that shop is great, I could spend all day in there just looking at everything!


----------



## BadTableManor

Hearts1003 said:


> Whats Bad Table Manor?


It's me!  It's also the name of my Etsy shop *shameless plug*

If anyone wants me to pick something up for them from there, I'd be happy to set up a shipping agreement. Ya know, in case you see something you'd love to give to your SR victim.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Hearts1003 said:


> Whats Bad Table Manor?




When you talk with your mouth full, slurp your drink or soup, pick at your dentures, burp or fart at the table . . . .


----------



## witchymom

GiggleFairy said:


> When you talk with your mouth full, slurp your drink or soup, pick at your dentures, burp or fart at the table . . . .


what? thats not supposed to happen? why didnt someone tell before now????? 

and, ahem, once again, ive reached my self imposed quota for work so.... victim please! i hve stalking to do!! hehe


----------



## Hearts1003

GiggleFairy:1134102 said:


> When you talk with your mouth full, slurp your drink or soup, pick at your dentures, burp or fart at the table . . . .


Gigglefairy - Lmao


----------



## MissMandy

In some countries, burping at the table is considered a compliment


----------



## GiggleFairy

MissMandy said:


> In some countries, burping at the table is considered a compliment



That's what I tell my children when I do it. I'm just complimenting myself on a job well done!


----------



## MissMandy

Lmao Giggle! What I say is, 'Better this end than the other end!"


----------



## GiggleFairy

MissMandy said:


> Lmao Giggle! What I say is, 'Better this end than the other end!"



Hence the saying, "Better to burp and taste it than fart and waste it!"


----------



## MissMandy

GiggleFairy said:


> Hence the saying, "Better to burp and taste it than fart and waste it!"



LMFAO! That is so going up as a facebook status!


----------



## BadTableManor

GiggleFairy said:


> When you talk with your mouth full, slurp your drink or soup, pick at your dentures, burp or fart at the table . . . .


Yer doin' it right!


----------



## GiggleFairy

BadTableManor said:


> Yer doin' it right!



Ah yes! Life is GOOD!



Now to rouse Pixie Frog out of the bed and go shopping. I'd picked up a few items recently with my VIC-TIM in mind, but I don't see much of what I bought being "perfect" for my it. Oh well! I guess all the stuff I bought will have to stay with me. *giggles* And NO, I didn't do that intentionally no matter y'all think!


----------



## killerhaunts

*I got my Reapee, thanks!*


----------



## Hearts1003

I had two notifications got all excited and no victim yet. That's ok. I'll wait.


----------



## Tannasgach

I got my victim, I got my victim.........


----------



## witchymom

still sobbing in corner waiting patiently. 

well...waiting anyways... LOL


----------



## BR1MSTON3

witchymom said:


> still sobbing in corner waiting patiently.
> 
> well...waiting anyways... LOL


well you are not waiting alone!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

witchymom said:


> still sobbing in corner waiting patiently.
> 
> well...waiting anyways... LOL


Oh dear, you poor thing  *hugs* 




BR1MSTON3 said:


> well you are not waiting alone!



Lost, but not forgotten. The fallen are respectfully remembered in reverence. *takes a moment of silence*

Group hug for my little Tasmanian Devils?


----------



## witchymom

at least im in good company and arent they cute when theyre sleeping??


kind of like kids.... LOL


----------



## MissMandy

witchymom said:


> at least im in good company and arent they cute when theyre sleeping??
> 
> 
> kind of like kids.... LOL



And husbands!


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> And husbands!



LOLOLOLOL

although, my hubby always looks ticked off when hes sleeping LOL


----------



## MissMandy

My hubby smiles in his sleep.....when he farts


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> My hubby smiles in his sleep.....when he farts


as long as it doesnt stink LOL

awhile back hubby went to the bathroom in the middle of the night... OMG 2 am i had to flee the room from a SOUND sleep to find some air freshener! LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

only.. i really wasnt laughing about it on THAT night LOL


----------



## MissMandy

witchymom said:


> as long as it doesnt stink LOL
> 
> awhile back hubby went to the bathroom in the middle of the night... OMG 2 am i had to flee the room from a SOUND sleep to find some air freshener! LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> only.. i really wasnt laughing about it on THAT night LOL



Lmfao omg that's terrible. It makes you ask yourself "What the hell am I feeding him?!"


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> Lmfao omg that's terrible. It makes you ask yourself "What the hell am I feeding him?!"


no... makes me think we need separate bedrooms and bathrooms LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Guest

Reaper gifts are in the maaaaaiiiilll!!! Reaper gifts are in the maaaaaiiiiiilll!!!

I better clarify...not in my mail but they are being transported via USPS in the mail WAHAHAHA


----------



## MissMandy

Holy moly Gris!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

MissMandy said:


> And husbands!



A-E-I-O-U, and sometimes wives 





witchymom said:


> no... makes me think we need separate bedrooms and bathrooms LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



...and stronger fart fans in the bathrooms!


----------



## Hearts1003

Mr. Gris:1134484 said:


> Reaper gifts are in the maaaaaiiiilll!!! Reaper gifts are in the maaaaaiiiiiilll!!!
> 
> I better clarify...not in my mail but they are being transported via USPS in the mail WAHAHAHA


I don't even have my victim yet! Lol


----------



## ajbanz

Mr. Gris said:


> Reaper gifts are in the maaaaaiiiilll!!! Reaper gifts are in the maaaaaiiiiiilll!!!
> 
> I better clarify...not in my mail but they are being transported via USPS in the mail WAHAHAHA


Gris, You make the rest of us look bad!!!! I haven't even started on mine!!!


----------



## witchymom

Mr. Gris said:


> Reaper gifts are in the maaaaaiiiilll!!! Reaper gifts are in the maaaaaiiiiiilll!!!
> 
> I better clarify...not in my mail but they are being transported via USPS in the mail WAHAHAHA


Show off! LOL 




Hearts1003 said:


> I don't even have my victim yet! Lol


yeah me either, but i think we all know that... LMAO


----------



## MissMandy

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> A-E-I-O-U, and sometimes wives
> 
> Mmhmm....yeah ok! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and stronger fart fans in the bathrooms!


Dutch ovens are the worse!


----------



## SimplyJenn

Thanks for the heads up Gris. I will be checking the mail as well as over a hundred other people I am sure. . .

Although, I am pretty certain that package is headed toward Texas, where I am. And I would like to thank you in advance.  I am sure I will love it!


----------



## Zombiebxrs

stupid question, but do you reveal who you are when you give your victim their secret reaper goodies, like on the card or whatever, or do you keep it a secret? i'm confused. oh, and i have gone over the 20 dollar limit, by like.....well, more than a smidge. i cannot help myself and i do not care! i just hope my victim likes what i have gotten so far. i am not done yet as i might want to do something homemade, and i still have to check out the other stores in my area to see what they got. plus, wal-mart and target by me do not have their Halloween stuff up yet. man, i'm gonna need a big box.....


----------



## witchymom

SimplyJenn said:


> Thanks for the heads up Gris. I will be checking the mail as well as over a hundred other people I am sure. . .
> 
> Although, I am pretty certain that package is headed toward Texas, where I am. And I would like to thank you in advance.  I am sure I will love it!


i keep tellin ya... its coming to ME.... 



Zombiebxrs said:


> stupid question, but do you reveal who you are when you give your victim their secret reaper goodies, like on the card or whatever, or do you keep it a secret? i'm confused. oh, and i have gone over the 20 dollar limit, by like.....well, more than a smidge. i cannot help myself and i do not care! i just hope my victim likes what i have gotten so far. i am not done yet as i might want to do something homemade, and i still have to check out the other stores in my area to see what they got. plus, wal-mart and target by me do not have their Halloween stuff up yet. man, i'm gonna need a big box.....


you can tell if you want its up to you and lots of people do, but lots also keep it right around $20 (i will , just because i cant afford to go much over)  

but i see so much cool stuff SO MANY would LOVE

ahh maybe ill hit the lotto this week and be able to go all out


----------



## bethene

you guys are so CRAZY!!!! I love it!!!!!!!!!!! well, last day, I am about to start the final matching group, so if you don't have a victim you will soon,

Oh my gosh Gris, in the mail?????????!! wow!!!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

um, yeah, so I GOT MY VICTIM! WOOOO

sorry witchymom, you gotta be soon


----------



## Zombiebxrs

maybe next year i will keep it closer to $20. this is my first time participating in secret reaper, and i guess my A.D.H.D. got loose and i got/am excited and i went a tad overboard. i'm sure my victim will not mind. but thanks for ansewring the reveal question witchy!!! someone has their victims goodies sent out already???? wow!!!!! i'm gonna let my victim sweat it out a little bit. ha ha ha!


----------



## witchymom

BR1MSTON3 said:


> um, yeah, so I GOT MY VICTIM! WOOOO
> 
> sorry witchymom, you gotta be soon


thats it. 

i give up. 

LOL!


----------



## witchymom

i am quite certain now that bethe is doing it on purpose. LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## trentsketch

My victim is going to be so happy if I can pull off these prop ideas. But then I'll be sad because I don't get to keep them and have no use for them.


----------



## Mystikgarden

Hey, can I get a birthday victim?!

(cause today's my birthday )


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

trentsketch said:


> My victim is going to be so happy if I can pull off these prop ideas. But then I'll be sad because I don't get to keep them and have no use for them.



Lol! Do what I am doing, make 2! One for your victim, and one to keep! 


...someone do me a favor, turn down the thermostat outside. It's waaaay to hot to work in the garage atm! :/






Mystikgarden said:


> Hey, can I get a birthday victim?!
> 
> (cause today's my birthday )


----------



## Witchful Thinking

bethene said:


> you guys are so CRAZY!!!! I love it!!!!!!!!!!! well, last day, I am about to start the final matching group, so if you don't have a victim you will soon,
> 
> Oh my gosh Gris, in the mail?????????!! wow!!!!!!




Oops I just squealed in my cubicle at work. I am sure my coworkers think I am crazy. Today might be the day I get my victim!!


----------



## witchymom

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Lol! Do what I am doing, make 2! One for your victim, and one to keep!
> 
> 
> ...someone do me a favor, turn down the thermostat outside. It's waaaay to hot to work in the garage atm! :/


or you could make 3 and send me one too LOLOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy

I went over to limit too and I'm not even done yet! LOL


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

witchymom said:


> or you could make 3 and send me one too LOLOLOLOL



If I win the lotto, I'll make one for everyone!!! 


The force is not with this one where Lotto is concerned though.


----------



## ajbanz

Zombiebxrs said:


> maybe next year i will keep it closer to $20. this is my first time participating in secret reaper, and i guess my A.D.H.D. got loose and i got/am excited and i went a tad overboard. i'm sure my victim will not mind. but thanks for ansewring the reveal question witchy!!! someone has their victims goodies sent out already???? wow!!!!! i'm gonna let my victim sweat it out a little bit. ha ha ha!


I put an envelope inside to reveal who I am. And on the flip side, I would like to know who my reaper is so I can properly thank them.

I went over the limit last year too. Probably will again this year. I just kept adding things I thought my reaper would like. I had soooooo much fun putting their box of goodies together.!!!! (runs away to start on this years gift)


----------



## Mystikgarden

Thanks Ravens Hollow!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Witchful Thinking said:


> Oops I just squealed in my cubicle at work. I am sure my coworkers think I am crazy. Today might be the day I get my victim!!



Or, they think you have company under your desk  Being thought of as crazy is not so bad, no one bothers crazy people! 





Mystikgarden said:


> Thanks Ravens Hollow!!


You're very welcome!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Anyone I can bounce some ideas off of?


----------



## MissMandy

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Anyone I can bounce some ideas off of?



Bounce away!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Anyone I can bounce some ideas off of?



Ofc, but just say you found someone else first if you're my reaper! Lol!


----------



## witchymom

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> If I win the lotto, I'll make one for everyone!!!
> 
> 
> The force is not with this one where Lotto is concerned though.



WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO me either yet i keep buying them LMAO. maybe one of these days the fates will smile on me  



Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Being thought of as crazy is not so bad, no one bothers crazy people!


<<<wonders if thats why i dont have many friends... hmmm.... and here i thought it was me being antisocial LOL>>>>



BR1MSTON3 said:


> Anyone I can bounce some ideas off of?


im rubber youre glue... bounce away!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

MissMandy said:


> Bounce away!


I sent you a PM, and I have to tell you, after keeping this stuff in it was like confessional!


----------



## Hearts1003

Sitting by my phone patiently waiting for my victim. (Taping fingers, checking time, whistling)


----------



## MissMandy

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I sent you a PM, and I have to tell you, after keeping this stuff in it was like confessional!


Lmao! Now say 5 Our Fathers and a Hail Mary!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Saw this guy while waiting at the post office.


----------



## Kymmm

Fun, fun, fun!! I can't believe Gris has already mailed his package out! I've been brainstorming and went to Goodwill today but didn't see anything worthy. I have several things I want to make, I just need to get going on them! I got the perfect victim! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## witchymom

Hearts1003 said:


> Sitting by my phone patiently waiting for my victim. (Taping fingers, checking time, whistling)


phone? NOW I HAVE TO WAIT BY MY PHONE TOO??????? 

wait. its right here.  crap i dont answer calls i dont know.  please leave a message. i dont usually check them but i promise i will start to now! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Saw this guy while waiting at the post office.



Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey! LOL


----------



## Hearts1003

witchymom:1134685 said:


> Hearts1003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting by my phone patiently waiting for my victim. (Taping fingers, checking time, whistling)
> 
> 
> 
> phone? NOW I HAVE TO WAIT BY MY PHONE TOO???????
> 
> wait. its right here.  crap i dont answer calls i dont know.  please leave a message. i dont usually check them but i promise i will start to now! LOLOLOLOL
Click to expand...

LMFAO! I got the HF APP LOL


----------



## whisper

Wwwoooooo Hoooooooo!!! I got my victim! I got my victim! Thanks Bethene! 

Now to put the evil plot in motion!! MMMwwwaaaaa!


----------



## witchymom

whisper said:


> Wwwoooooo Hoooooooo!!! I got my victim! I got my victim! Thanks Bethene!
> 
> Now to put the evil plot in motion!! MMMwwwaaaaa!


----------



## Hearts1003

Still don't have my victim yet. Soon though. Real soon.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

witchymom said:


>


----------



## Zombiebxrs

i have been doing some work tonight for my victim and things and ideas are truly coming together. i am doing a happy dance right now. yes, you read that right, a happy secret reaper dance!!!! tomorrow i will be on the hunt for a shadow box...or two.

yes....a shadow box......a shadow box should do nicely......hahahahahahahahahaha....


----------



## Junit

Yay!!! I got my victim!!!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Hearts1003

Still waiting for mine. If I believe they will come.


----------



## printersdevil

Got it! I have been stalking, but hope that the victim posts more. OKAY, everyone, we want more details. You may have a very clear idea of what you like, but remember we need details, details and more details. LOL


----------



## Zombiebxrs

my details:

i love great pumpkin Charlie Brown halloween items.
i'll accept a glitter skull or pumpkin. (don't judge)
bats, scary witches, skulls, skektons, jack-o-lanterns are all good.
mostly indoor deco is desired.
anything with Happy Halloween on it.
i like those vintage halloween cats, skeletons, etc. from the 1950's.
i love rob zombie.
i love horror movies.
gorey things are good.

i dislike super-cutesy halloween things and i hate those small shrunken headed witch faces with the colored ribbons hanging from the bottom of them.

if my secret reaper is reading this, this is my first time participating in the secret reaper and i would be happy and pleased with anything to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

ajbanz said:


> I put an envelope inside to reveal who I am. And on the flip side, I would like to know who my reaper is so I can properly thank them.
> 
> I went over the limit last year too. Probably will again this year. I just kept adding things I thought my reaper would like. I had soooooo much fun putting their box of goodies together.!!!! (runs away to start on this years gift)



Maybe next year we could provide categories like a $20-25 or a $30-$40, $50 and up? Then people could sign up for different groups and somebody could run each group so the burden would be a little lighter on bethene. I would be happy to run one (of course hoping I had proved myself worthy by then). Or we can just keep it the same--because this is so much fun already and I don't even have my victim yet!!


----------



## Kymmm

I'm going to visit everyone's profile page so I can stalk my victim without them getting suspicious.. muaahahahahaha!!


----------



## bethene

tricky, Kymmm


----------



## Hearts1003

It's after 11pm here so I'm going to have to go to bed now. Gotta work in the am. Hope my victims in my mailbox in the am. Cannot wait to get to reaping!


----------



## Si-cotik

wish my victim would add more!!! I have some general object that MIGHT work but as far as something specific.....boy was my victim vague!!!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Ohhhh bethene is still online...there is still hope!


----------



## madame_mcspanky

Still no victim for me yet. I guess Bethene is just saving the best for last. Haha


----------



## Hearts1003

madame_mcspanky:1134966 said:


> Still no victim for me yet. I guess Bethene is just saving the best for last. Haha


I like that! I feel so special now!


----------



## CreepySpiders

Kymmm said:


> I'm going to visit everyone's profile page so I can stalk my victim without them getting suspicious.. muaahahahahaha!!


Me too! Bwahaha


----------



## Hearts1003

Yeah Whoo! Thank you Bethene for my victim! Now to plot in my dreams!


----------



## ranman1973

I recieved my Victim... Its a great match because we both have the same themes this year... whooohoooo


----------



## bethene

well, got a few more done tonight, am going to bed now, start again tomorrow!!


----------



## dee14399

WooHoo!!! Got my victim! Ive been shopping and planning all day.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Oh!! OHH! OHH! I got a VICT..................oops I tipped over in my chair I got so excited.
Thank you bethene!! Now to start my stalking...step 1, visit at least 20 profile pages tonight and more in the coming days so my victim is thrown off the scent and won't know I am stalking him/her.


----------



## printersdevil

Witchful thinking, I have been doing that all evening. LOL


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Announcement: I have boobytrapped my profile page with a nasty virus. Do *NOT* surf my profile to try and throw me off track. Only my SR can visit it safely, as it contains the latest in Secret Reaper detection algorithms . Be advised, visit at your own risk! 


There, that should make it easier to find out who my Reaper is. Lol! Fake virus cover, I.R. iz being genius! j/k btw! >:^P


----------



## Guest

Well I did some serious stalking and then hunted down some pieces I hope my victim will like. I will guarentee one of the items isnt like anything I have ever seen in my life and it really really gave me the willies....enjoy  WAHAHAHA


----------



## The Red Hallows

*heheh*



Mr. Gris said:


> Well I did some serious stalking and then hunted down some pieces I hope my victim will like. I will guarentee one of the items isnt like anything I have ever seen in my life and it really really gave me the willies....enjoy  WAHAHAHA


Take pictures just in case your reapee can't. I like seeing things that give people the willies.


----------



## witchymom

I GOT MY VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you thank you thank you Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I would just like to add that while of course I will be purchasing some new items I would like to know if my victim wouldnt mind some upcycled yard sale finds as well included with the new stuff but i have been finding such great little gems and would love to be able to share them with my victim. I know now everyone is into the yard sale finds so people please if you dont mind that kind of thing let us know on here*


----------



## estertota

Can't wait to see what you all get as a Secret Reaper gift .
Maybe when it will be closer to shipping deadline, we could make a "secret reaper 2011 packages photos" thread where everyone could share what got from SR adding the photos of it.
What do you all think about it?


----------



## badgirl

If Witchfulthinking & Witchymom got victims then I must be next.....ooooohhhhh......I am NOT good at waiting!!! Bring on the VICTIM!!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Announcement: I have boobytrapped my profile page with a nasty virus. Do *NOT* surf my profile to try and throw me off track. Only my SR can visit it safely, as it contains the latest in Secret Reaper detection algorithms . Be advised, visit at your own risk!
> 
> 
> There, that should make it easier to find out who my Reaper is. Lol! Fake virus cover, I.R. iz being genius! j/k btw! >:^P


LMAO I believe _you_ could booby trap your profile page Raven. lol


----------



## krnlmustrd

Got mine! I'm relieved that what I had in mind will work with my victim's theme... (sort of...) But with no victim, I've spent the last few days pondering my shipping box (lol) and have a fun idea! Can't wait to get started.


----------



## witchymom

krnlmustrd said:


> Got mine! I'm relieved that what I had in mind will work with my victim's theme... (sort of...) But with no victim, I've spent the last few days pondering my shipping box (lol) and have a fun idea! Can't wait to get started.


well, my vic has not posted on the likes thread (bad victim BAD VICTIM!!!LOL). actually they havent posted much at ALL (grrrr )

i was really worried when i read their likes in the PM that what i had made wouldnt work, but after snooping, and finding some pics, i think it will work. they just dont know what they need is all LOLOLOL

the other item i am making will work PERFECT, so all i have to do is make it. 

as an aside, and totally off topic, please excuse any run on words. My laptop died, so i stole my daughters (have to have one to work) and the keyboard on here SUCKS. 

back on topic again,kind of, not sure when ill get it in the mail - i am hoping within the next 2 weeks but im having to work extra hours to buy a new stupid laptop, so time will be in short supply...grrrrrr


----------



## MissMandy

Working on something for my victim right now  I hope it comes out good!


----------



## Ghouliet

I finished one item, and I personally love it! I hope my Victim loves it too. We are working on a second item but I am waiting for lil ghouliet to get her part done on it and she has been working a lot and has been tired in the evening. 
Some of the individual elements we are working with are second hand things and others are new. I am finding this is keeping the cost wayyyyyy down and I haven't even spent 20.00 yet. 

This is our first year doing this reaper thing...you guys are creative with the packaging too??? I am going to have to get my creative thinking cap on and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Guest

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I would just like to add that while of course I will be purchasing some new items I would like to know if my victim wouldnt mind some upcycled yard sale finds as well included with the new stuff but i have been finding such great little gems and would love to be able to share them with my victim. I know now everyone is into the yard sale finds so people please if you dont mind that kind of thing let us know on here*


You know I wouldnt mind  I say go for it Reaper has always been about new, used and homemade. Alot of times you can find yard sale items that are cool amazing props that are no longer made and we couldnt afford them when they first came out. Especially on a dollar cap. New sometimes you can only buy one prop but used you can get 7 for the same price.


----------



## Tannasgach

My poor victim; they don't have a reaper who can craft really cool artistic stuff.  I'M SORRY MY VICTIM!! But they left me wonderful clues so I have some good ideas.

(I know what you're thinking Miss Mandy - _"can't cook, can't craft......what can you do?")_

I can imagine, my dear. In the words of Albert Einstein, _"Imagination is more important than knowledge."_


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> My poor victim; they don't have a reaper who can craft really cool artistic stuff.  I'M SORRY MY VICTIM!! But they left me wonderful clues so I have some good ideas.
> 
> (I know what you're thinking Miss Mandy - _"can't cook, can't craft......what can you do?")_
> 
> I can imagine, my dear. In the words of Albert Einstein, _"Imagination is more important than knowledge."_



LMFAO I don't think that at all chickie! You are a very creative person. Just look at all those ideas you came up with for your witch's tea party! When I first read that thread, I thought to myself 'What awesome ideas! Why didn't I think of that?!' Don't be so hard on yourself. Whatever you come up with, your victim will love!


----------



## Hearts1003

I do not mind yard/garage sale or thrift store items! I also do not mind homemade items either!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Tannasgach said:


> My poor victim; they don't have a reaper who can craft really cool artistic stuff.  I'M SORRY MY VICTIM!! But they left me wonderful clues so I have some good ideas.
> 
> (I know what you're thinking Miss Mandy - _"can't cook, can't craft......what can you do?")_
> 
> I can imagine, my dear. In the words of Albert Einstein, _"Imagination is more important than knowledge."_



I think of myself more of a creative shopper  I am not nearly as creative as everyone on the site as far as creating from scratch either - think of it this way your victim may not have it in stores where they are! Whatever you do will be great!


----------



## MissMandy

I'm the same way. I thought I was a creative person, until I joined this forum! LOL Some folks on here are super crafty and creative!


----------



## witchymom

yeah my creativity is zilch compared to so many on here! But i do love making my simple little projects!!!!! I just hope that my victim likes their things as much as i liked making them!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Tannasgach, I feel the same way. I am NOT crafty at all. I am an ideas person. I just can't implement most of them! That said, I am really worried. I have been stalking my vic and don't have a lot to go on. Well, I have a lot, but not things that I can do or find. I am really stumped on this one. Gotta put on my thinking hat. I have tons of things that I have bought up, but none are appropriate.


Oh and spookilicious mama, I love garage sale finds and homemade. Hmmm..... I guess I better hit some garage sales and haunt the thrift stores to see if I can find something great for vic.


----------



## greaseballs80

Just in case my reaper is stuck, I do not mind yard, garage sale, homemade or thrift store items, doesn't really matter to me. I am sure i'll like it.


----------



## MissMandy

We all need to remember that this really isn't about 'who makes the greatest gift'. It's about sharing our love for Halloween and sending smiles someone's way


----------



## witchymom

i heart homemade stuff!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I don't mind yard/garage sale, Love homemade, Thrift store, even things cobbled together from what others consider junk are perfectly fine with me! LOL! You could send me a bunch of electronic crap and I'd be happy! 




Tannasgach said:


> LMAO I believe _you_ could booby trap your profile page Raven. lol



Heh heh! Weeell, actually...my business is computers. Servers, custom systems & IT. I'm a hardware & security specialist in rootkit/bot removal and forensics. So yes, it's within my capabilities *but*, I haaaaaaaate people that do that sort of thing with a passion! 

Life sees many changes though. I started out as an avionics tech in the military. Then moved on to building/fab in a racing shop. And...when the economy went bust I went back to school, & turned another lifetime hobby into a business. 

Ok, enough w/ the OT. Back to the business at hand, STALKING!!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

_*tannasgach tip-toeing away from Raven's profile*_


----------



## Mystikgarden

Still no victim


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Tannasgach said:


> _*tannasgach tip-toeing away from Raven's profile*_



LOLOLOLLLOLLOL!!!!1!1!11 The only thing to find is the joke pic I made for the lulz, should any actually visit afterwards.


----------



## TheEighthPlague

Whoever is reaping me, I am okay with used/upcycled items. Check out my profile and you can see some pictures of what we do at our house. I don't care too much what I get as long as it is better than what my wife gets. Mu-ha-ha-hahaha.


----------



## printersdevil

That is hilarious. I had to jump over and look and then realized you are one that I stalked in my stalkabout yesterday to hide my trail!!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

I am going to stop by lil ghouliet's tonight to see if I can get her motivated on our next present for our Victim.


----------



## trentsketch

Let's see. Home Depot? Check. Custom order from a friend's Etsy shop? Check. Dollar Tree for miscellaneous supplies? Check. Initiative to go into the backyard and get to building? Not quite yet.


----------



## nmcnary17

Still a little new and don't have lot of post. So I added some pictures of my haunt for the last two years. I love homemade items as you can see from my pictures.


----------



## djkeebz

I like any kind of Halloween stuff, "New, Used, Recycled, Regifted" it's all about the season!


----------



## rockplayson

djkeebz said:


> I like any kind of Halloween stuff, "New, Used, Recycled, Regifted" it's all about the season!




Diddo to this.  I'm just happy if it's halloween.


----------



## badgirl

What to do with myself as I wait (and wait....and wait....) for my Victim???? Make "Breakfast for Dinner: Halloween Edition". Pumpkin pancakes, maple bacon, and bloody marys 
My kids just asked "Does this mean it's getting close to Halloween!?!?" Oh, I wish.


----------



## Mystikgarden

badgirl said:


>


Yum! I love pumpkin pancakes!! And I'm still waiting too


----------



## BR1MSTON3

is it safe mail a 15000 volt jacob's ladder?


----------



## Herman Secret

BR1MSTON3 said:


> is it safe mail a 15000 volt jacob's ladder?


Not sure, but mail it to me and I will let you know


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

BR1MSTON3 said:


> is it safe mail a 15000 volt jacob's ladder?



Sure, as long as you put the tips through the box and a large battery inside for a truly shocking experience for the mailman! Don't forget the pinhole camera so we can all get a laugh!


----------



## Hearts1003

AAAAAHHHHH!!!! Y'all got me paranoid about my victim finding out I'm their reaper! I've visited so many pages everyone is starting to run together!


----------



## Hearts1003

Herman Secret I love your name! My Dad's name is Herman!


----------



## Zombiebxrs

i need to stop looking at my victim's profile. i didn't know you could see who has been looking at your profile, etc.


----------



## yblehsspot

YAYY! I got my victim! Sorry if the stuff I send ya kinda sucks, it's my first time and I'm trying to figure out what to get and to still be creative about it, and to keep my sanity in the process...unless of course, it helps me. Then I hope to lose my mind. xD


----------



## nmcnary17

Oh where.....oh where is my victim....waiting game is starting to make me crazy.


----------



## bethene

well, you should have your victim by now, in fact, unless I messed up, and the mushy way my brain feels, it is possible- every one who gave me a address should have one, except for 2 that I have to email, which I will do shortly, so let the fun begin!!!!!!!!


----------



## Herman Secret

Wooooohoooooooooooooo ... got my victim ... now I can start working


----------



## Kymmm

Beth!! You are awesome!! I know this was not easy and I, for one, appreciate your hard work.  Thank you!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Kymmm said:


> Beth!! You are awesome!! I know this was not easy and I, for one, appreciate your hard work.  Thank you!



This goes double for me! Thanks for everything Bethene!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Zombiebxrs said:


> i need to stop looking at my victim's profile. i didn't know you could see who has been looking at your profile, etc.


I just went to a ton of people's profiles so nobody would know who I have!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I will NOT be visiting my victims profile page so if im not there it could be me*


----------



## Hearts1003

Got a few ideas for my victim! I might just have to do more than one though.


----------



## trentsketch

Helpful hint: you can log out of your account and still search and view your victim's profile page. Then they can't know who you are.


----------



## Herman Secret

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I will NOT be visiting my victims profile page so if im not there it could be me*


I was going to do the opposite and visit all the reaper participants profile page !


----------



## sikntwizted

I may or may not have visited like 150 different people for the sake of sanity loss


----------



## digbugsgirl

Just an FYI: It only says who the last 10 visitors were. It doesn't say when or in what order.


----------



## GiggleFairy

By the time this is over some of you will need a vacation at the nut house. Between stalking for a VIC-TIM, stressing over visiting said VIC-TIM's page, worrying if they've figured out who you are, waiting for them to get their package so you know if they liked what you selected for them, well . . . things aren't looking too good for some of you boils and ghouls. I could be real mean and say "I KNOW WHO MY REAPER IS. You know I know. You've been to my page." That would be so, so mean wouldn't it? I bet we could really push some people over the edge! I think I'm going to spend my day bouncing from profile to profile to really shake things up!  Next year's reaping needs to come with a warning - NOT FOR THE FAINT AT HEART. ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE!


----------



## bethene

LOL. Gigglefairy, that is so true!!!
you are welcome guys. and thank you for the thank you's if that makes sense!!

this is so much fun for me, I so love how excited you all get when you get your victim, it makes all the work so much easier, after 3 years, I think I finally got the bugs out, at least it has been growing over the years rather than the 160 right off the bat! 
NOW- if every one ships like they are supposed to , it will be all good!!!!!!

anyone has any problems, feel free to PM me, if your are going to be a bit late in shipping, as long as you let me know, no worries,when I don't get any communication thats when I get frustrated, any problem I can handle, and fix in some way, but not if I don't know about it, 

now that the serious stuff has been said, on to more fun, you all make my day, I crack up at the posts all the time,


----------



## Tannasgach

just wanted to say 

I LOOOOOOOVE Being a Secret Reaper!!  

This is so much freaking fun!!


----------



## witchymom

tannasgach said:


> just wanted to say
> 
> i looooooove being a secret reaper!!
> 
> this is so much freaking fun!!


me too me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hearts1003

I really wish 415 would get here so I can go print my coupons and go shopping for my victim! I'd like to get my victims stuff made and all together so I can get it shipped! I really hopes they likes! I cannot wait to find out if they like it!


----------



## badgirl

Tannasgach said:


> just wanted to say
> 
> I LOOOOOOOVE Being a Secret Reaper!!
> 
> This is so much freaking fun!!


I was super excited and had hundreds of ideas bouncing through my head, but now that I have my victim I am really discouraged.
They only asked for one thing (WAY out of price range) and only like super gory stuff---and not crafts.  What to do???? I want to make them happy but we don't have such stores in our area and I'm at a loss of what to send them.


----------



## sikntwizted

badgirl said:


> I was super excited and had hundreds of ideas bouncing through my head, but now that I have my victim I am really discouraged.
> They only asked for one thing (WAY out of price range) and only like super gory stuff---and not crafts.  What to do???? I want to make them happy but we don't have such stores in our area and I'm at a loss of what to send them.


Can't please everyone. Personally, I like gory stuff. But would definately find use for artsy and crafty stuff too. I don't think anyone will be unhappy unless they don't get something.


----------



## sikntwizted

Shipped my stuff off yesterday. Realized that I could have put more in it today. Oh well, I think they'll be happy anyway (Or I hope.)


----------



## printersdevil

I agree. We can always find a place to use things. Or it can be re-reaped next year. I have even used some of myu stuff for prizes at my parties! A lot of the dollar stores have gore. Or check out a few online stores that would ship for you.


----------



## Growler

Stick with the guildlines. They know from being a reaper too what the price range is. If they are unreasonable, that is on their end. The person knows to give plenty of ideas for the reaper and shouldn't expect something way out of price range. Stick to the plan and enjoy yourself. There is always the "pay it forward" or other options if they don't like the things the reaper gave them. 

I'm also bouncing around others posts so my victum shouldn't have a clue. At least I'm hoping, doesn't work if others don't visit their page though.


----------



## Tannasgach

Can you order anything on line badgirl? Maybe from ebay or check on your local Craig's list. Do you know what their theme is, perhaps you could make them some creepy signs. What about a Midnight Syndicate cd - you could have Bethene check to see if they would like one or ask if they read horror novels.

or you could just reap me, I love crafty things.


----------



## GiggleFairy

I've noticed some people are sending out their gifts already so I want to make myself clear - *I AM IN NO HURRY TO SEND MY GIFT TO MY VIC-TIM!* Since 99% of the stores in my area have no Halloween merchandise out yet I want to give them time to do so. I want to explore all of my options before the fat lady sings. On the other hand, don't be discouraged my little reapee. I already have a few "fillers" for you as well as a gift I ordered online.  If something else comes out in the meantime that I like better, well, I guess I'll just have to suck it up and keep the items already purchased for myself.


----------



## witchymom

mine wont go out for at least 2 weeks as, 1- i just ordered something else for it LOL and 2- ill probably need to wait till next payday to send it anyways. this wont fit in a priority mail flat rate box LOLOLOL


----------



## badgirl

Thanks....I know that I can find a place for almost anything, or Pay-it-forward and make a fellow forum member happy  I will come up with some items!


----------



## printersdevil

badgirl, I wish I had your crafty skills. I so want to make something, but I have too left hands and they don't work. Ha Ha


----------



## badgirl

printersdevil said:


> badgirl, I wish I had your crafty skills. I so want to make something, but I have too left hands and they don't work. Ha Ha


Crafty I am....in every sense of the word 
Hoping my victim adds some specifics to their wish list. Otherwise they might be getting glitter, Popsicle stick spiders, and lollipop ghosts from this preschool teacher!


----------



## trentsketch

I think someone is toying with me. I like it.

I'm reconsidering my designs for my victim to account for the suggested budget and the time I'll have available. I actually like the new ideas more.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Well, I think I've stalked enough pages for a while. Muahhahahahahahahaaaa! Off to Baskin-Robbins for some ice cream.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

GiggleFairy said:


> Well, I think I've stalked enough pages for a while. Muahhahahahahahahaaaa! Off to Baskin-Robbins for some ice cream.



Lol! You've been stalked back...and I can't tell you how weird that makes me feel even saying that! *Shivers*


----------



## printersdevil

Okay, I may have crossed a line here. LOL

I just went as far as checking out the town and area where my reapee lives to see which stores they have, so I will know which ones they DON'T have. 

I know that many stores get in things that other stores carry, but I thought I might concentrate on the ones that aren't in that place. Bahaahaaaaaa....


----------



## MissMandy

And that ice cream is well deserved, Giggle! 

LOL PD! Ya know, some may see it as creepy, but I look at it as you are fully devoted to this and wanna make sure your victim has an awesome gift . That's commitment!


----------



## Kymmm

lol printersdevil! You are quite the detective! 
I'm making some stuff and already have stuff that I've bought throughout the year (I'm not putting a price on those items, I figure they are extras) So.. get ready my victim... the voices in my head are starting to scream out ideas!!! Muahahahahaha


----------



## Hearts1003

My victim is making out like a bandit! I still have a few more things to get too!


----------



## skullnbones

hi friendly stalkers.....92 pages? i am in trouble and have a lot of catching up to do! you guys are crafty detectives. i will start a wish list on my profile if that helps? my post was waaaaaay back at the beginning of the likes and dislikes.......i will be back, i have stalking to do


----------



## printersdevil

skullnbones, you can do a search for your reapee's posts.


----------



## Hearts1003

Geez..... Everyone got so quiet.


----------



## SimplyJenn

I wanted to makes some stuff, but man is it HOT HOT HOT between 105 and 109 every single day! If we don't get some type of cool down, I am not sure I will be able to make much at all. I always do my paper mache and monster mud stuff outside or in the garage and a fan is just not good enough. I really didn't want to do indoor crafty too much for my victim.

But, I do have some real bones (yes they are legal) and other stuff that i could work with LOL. We'll just have to see what happens in the coming days. What are you other people who are in the heat doing?


----------



## The Auditor

the way things are going, Ms.Jenn...you might want to consider a window AC unit for the garage. I know I'm thinking about it for the upstairs in the shop...


----------



## Kymmm

Okay victim.. I bought the main gift and have gathered most of the stuff for my projects. Hopefully, I will get one of the projects done today. Then a quick trip to Home Depot and I've just about got it whipped!! Have I told yo all that I'm Super Excited?? lol


----------



## djkeebz

badgirl said:


> What to do with myself as I wait (and wait....and wait....) for my Victim???? Make "Breakfast for Dinner: Halloween Edition". Pumpkin pancakes, maple bacon, and bloody marys
> My kids just asked "Does this mean it's getting close to Halloween!?!?" Oh, I wish.


You got a recipe or this? Or is I a bought mix?


----------



## bethene

Simply Jenn, I don't monster mud, but have done mache at my kitchen table, but mine is usually I am starting early, and it is too cold to work out side, or am doing a rush job close to Halloween and it is either too cold, rainy or dark too soon! but I sure do feel for you out there with the horrible heat you have been having!


----------



## SimplyJenn

Thx Bethene & Auditor... Something has to happen cuz this is just too much. 

Kymmm whatever you make will be awesome. That victim is lucky to have you as a SR. I am close to being finished as well, but I want to make absolutely sure about what I got before I send it. I love to add a bunch of fillers right before I ship it. 

DJ, Love the pancakes. I just found chocolate pasta at one of our grocery stores! Isn't that cool? I have never heard of it before (then again, I didn't eat chocolate till WAAAY after I was an adult). It's dessert pasta and I guess you just boil it and eat it. I bought 2 containers of it, so I guess I can experiment with what to do. LOL I will have to look up some ideas.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

The Auditor said:


> the way things are going, Ms.Jenn...you might want to consider a window AC unit for the garage. I know I'm thinking about it for the upstairs in the shop...



I'd love to do the same, & even though I already have a extra 900 BTU window a/c sitting around for a different project. I couldn't do it atm. Power bills are getting ridiculous and approaching $500 just trying to keep the house proper, reasonably cool. :/


----------



## witchymom

holy bejeezies! 

and i almost cried when i got my last one @ $280ish! 

yeah.im ready for fall.


----------



## SimplyJenn

AC for a project...? Is it for Halloween? sounds intriguing. $500 I thought $300 was bad for me. That's tough. It's just awful here. Walking outside is like a sauna. There's no escaping it. Maybe one of us will get a Tropical Storm with a good bit of rain to help things along.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

@ Witchy: Fall? What's that? 


@ Jenn: The A/C isn't for a Halloween project unfortunately. It's the basis for a sub zero cooling system (nearing -100 C) for a high performance computer, and I need two more compressors to finish out a 3 stage "Phase change cooler" as it's known as. It's a bit complicated to explain w/o derailing the thread, so I'll limit my response. But...if you'd like to know more, just pm me and I'll be happy to explain.  

Weathers about the same here, close temp wise. Saunas feel pleasant by comparison. But with extremely high humidity and very little breeze due to all of the trees it can be a bit laborious to breathe. Think dense rain forest environment, and that's about as close as it gets. Ugh! If your hobby is pouring sweat from every pore, this is where you wanna be!


----------



## jenscats5

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Fall? What's that?


LOL as a cat lover, I'm loving your signature....


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

jenscats5 said:


> LOL as a cat lover, I'm loving your signature....



Lol! I have 3, so I can say it as loud as I like


----------



## witchymom

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> @ Witchy: Fall? What's that?


im not sure but i think something about cooler temperatures and windows open and NO AC RUNNING! 

i even bought my first fall/winter scented candle this weekend. Gotta be ready for the first cool day....whenever it comes ....


----------



## printersdevil

Fall, I think it has been cancelled! We have had over 50 days of triple digits here. My electricity bill is $450 and I am sure will surpass that this month!!! I came in from Dallas last night at midnight and it was still 98 degrees!

On a good note, I am headed to Nebraska and Iowa the week of Labor Day. It should be cooler there. There will also be new stores for Halloween things! LOL


----------



## DreamGaz

printersdevil said:


> Okay, I may have crossed a line here. LOL
> 
> I just went as far as checking out the town and area where my reapee lives to see which stores they have, so I will know which ones they DON'T have.
> 
> I know that many stores get in things that other stores carry, but I thought I might concentrate on the ones that aren't in that place. Bahaahaaaaaa....


Wow.... extreme stalking.
I hadn't thought about that,I may need to do that.


----------



## witchymom

we reapers hold you in awe. 

ALL BEHOLD THE AMAZING PRINTERSDEVIL!


----------



## DreamGaz

Ok I'm drawing a blank and need to shift gears for my victim. I have a better idea about them at least they post but I cant find what I had in mind. Now i'm heading off for a work trip and will not get to hunt for my vic's toys for a couple of days. I don't want to miss finding that perfect item.


----------



## MissMandy

Ok, I'm taking this color for a test drive. My magenta is gone  LOL.


----------



## SimplyJenn

MissMandy said:


> Ok, I'm taking this color for a test drive. My magenta is gone  LOL.


LOVE that color!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

MissMandy said:


> Ok, I'm taking this color for a test drive. My magenta is gone  LOL.


I like that color, but I am in to deep oranges.


I am never going to finish cause I keep adding and adding ideas!


----------



## badgirl

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> @ Witchy: Fall? What's that?
> 
> 
> As a fellow Floridian I completely understand. Halloween for my kids means sweating door to door in a costume so you can enjoy the half melted candy later!


----------



## rockplayson

I'm starting to get really worried. I leave for vacation before the 17th and I have not a single thing for my victem. I don't know what to do.


----------



## MissMandy

Not diggin the deep orange. It doesn't pop enough lol. 
Don't worry too much, rock. You've still got plenty of time to find that perfect gift


----------



## The Auditor

rockplayson said:


> I'm starting to get really worried. I leave for vacation before the 17th and I have not a single thing for my victem. I don't know what to do.


Go into a dark room. Focus on your victim, think about what ever niblets they sent ya. Lay down, close your eyes, have some music blasting (heavy metal seems to work), keep your mind on your victim. The perfect gift will materialize before your eyes, as well as a strategy to make it happen.

Go ahead and laugh...it works


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

badgirl said:


> As a fellow Floridian I completely understand. Halloween for my kids means sweating door to door in a costume so you can enjoy the half melted candy later!


LMAO! Isn't that the truth?  Strangely enough, Fall falls in between the 2 seasons of Summer. Suddenly, it's Winter for 3 months...and then Spring (for like, maybeee 5 minutes). 





witchymom said:


> im not sure but i think something about cooler temperatures and windows open and NO AC RUNNING!


^ Wat? That never happens! I'm calling bull on that one 




printersdevil said:


> Fall, I think it has been cancelled! We have had over 50 days of triple digits here. My electricity bill is $450 and I am sure will surpass that this month!!! I came in from Dallas last night at midnight and it was still 98 degrees!


This, now this I believe in!


----------



## printersdevil

Still in limbo over what to do for my reapee. For some reason I am having a lot of trouble with this. I have tons of things I bought last year and have lots of ideas for lots of people, but just can't come up with thatspecial thing that I want. I have a gazzillion crafty ideas, but I know me. I would spend all the money on supplies and not pull it off. I just can't get a handle on this Looking for Great Pumpkin intervention. LOL


----------



## JustWhisper

I really hate shopping for men!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just saying...


If you don't want this lovely shade of not magenta, I will take it. LOL


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

JustWhisper said:


> I really hate shopping for men!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just saying...
> 
> 
> If you don't want this lovely shade of not magenta, I will take it. LOL



Lol! Why is that? We are pretty pliable in the gentle hands of a woman...well, up until a certain point


----------



## Guest

JustWhisper said:


> I really hate shopping for men!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just saying...
> 
> 
> If you don't want this lovely shade of not magenta, I will take it. LOL


I am easy to shop for


----------



## Tannasgach

testing color for Miss Mandy
whut happened to the preview post button?


----------



## Tumblindice

JustWhisper said:


> I really hate shopping for men!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just saying...
> 
> 
> If you don't want this lovely shade of not magenta, I will take it. LOL


----------



## Hearts1003

Does anyone go over the $20 at all?


----------



## MissMandy

Ok I figured it out. When I'm on the desk top pc, for some reason it doesn't allow me to play with colors or anything else  But my lap top does allow it. Lovely! 

Yes, Hearts. I have so gone over the budget lol


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Tannasgach said:


> testing color for Miss Mandy
> whut happened to the preview post button?


You have to go to advance mode (was looking for it earlier)


----------



## JustWhisper

Try to stay as close to budget as you can to make it fair for everyone else. Not fair for one person to get a $10 gift and someone else to get a $45 gift. It makes the people giving smaller gifts feel inadequate. It is okay to go over or under a little.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I'm proud of myself, I have to pick up one more gift(the big one!) and I'll right on budget!


----------



## Tannasgach

BR1MSTON3 said:


> You have to go to advance mode (was looking for it earlier)


Thank you BR1MSTON.  I always like to check to make sure my links/pictures work. They always do, but I still gotta check. lol


----------



## nmcnary17

Started working on making one of my SR gifts and having so much fun. Its a new project that I came up with so hopefully it will turn out and my SR will like it.


----------



## madame_mcspanky

I'm having a hard time finding just the right box for my victim's gift. When it's all stretched out, it's about *6ft of cuddly terror*! I'm thinking about maybe sending it in pieces? Or perhaps folding it into some kind of awkward yoga pose to fit in a smaller box? Decisions. . .


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I was using the coffee grounds from my french press to age some parchment and now it smells like Starbucks! My poor victim is going to be looking for the coffee and it's just not there


----------



## Hearts1003

Ok I sure hope this doesn't sound stupid but what is a french press?


----------



## Tannasgach

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I was using the coffee grounds from my french press to age some parchment and now it smells like Starbucks! My poor victim is going to be looking for the coffee and it's just not there


This made me LOL!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Hmmm. 6 feet of cuddly terror, sounds interesting!


----------



## GiggleFairy

printersdevil said:


> Still in limbo over what to do for my reapee. For some reason I am having a lot of trouble with this. I have tons of things I bought last year and have lots of ideas for lots of people, but just can't come up with thatspecial thing that I want. I have a gazzillion crafty ideas, but I know me. I would spend all the money on supplies and not pull it off. I just can't get a handle on this Looking for Great Pumpkin intervention. LOL



Are we related????


----------



## MissMandy

This will be getting shipped to someone within a couple of weeks


----------



## jenscats5

MissMandy said:


> This will be getting shipped to someone within a couple of weeks


*shake shake shake* *shake shake shake* Shake your BOO-ty!!


----------



## jenscats5

Hearts1003 said:


> Ok I sure hope this doesn't sound stupid but what is a french press?


One of these:










OK, now I want coffee.....


----------



## witchymom

is it me is it me is it me???? (dont answer that) LOLOLOL

a french press is a coffee maker.


----------



## Guest

I live and die by the French Press!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zombiebxrs

well, to those that are somewhat stuck as to what to do get/ideas for their victim, somedays i am in the same boat. my victim is quite tricky and i am not overly familiar with their interests, nor am i crafty. some days i think i have it, and others days i simply don't know what to do or how it's all gonna come together. then there's the worry that they will not like it. ugh. ugh, and more ugh. but i am having fun, don't get me wrong. and to whoever said it was hard shopping for guys......anything gross, or sick, or gory should be up any guys alley that is into halloween.


----------



## MissMandy

Suddenly felt like dancing, jenscat? LoL


----------



## Zombiebxrs

MissMandy, that's a pretty large package of spooky goodies!!!


----------



## jenscats5

MissMandy said:


> Suddenly felt like dancing, jenscat? LoL


Wellllllll......maybe....


----------



## Hearts1003

OH! That's what they call those things. I'm not a coffee or tea drinker.


----------



## MissMandy

Zombiebxrs said:


> MissMandy, that's a pretty large package of spooky goodies!!!


Haha it sure is! I'm dreading finding out the shipping cost! I just hope my victim likes everything


----------



## Zombiebxrs

yeah, that's another thing. "oh, you want to ship this to toonces, Alaska.....that'll be $97.76 please."


----------



## MissMandy

If that's the case, I'm bringing it back home and taking some stuff out! LOL


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Ghouliet just finished wrapping our victim's gift... and a;lskdjfa;lskdfjalksfj I want to send it NOW.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Good lord. It's a good thing Witchy and I were just talking coffee. I just refilled my cup, but being tired and lazy I only made a Jamaican Blue Mountain Latte. French presses are nice (I have one), but I prefer either an espresso or cappuccino. Or an overnight cold-brew New Orleans style. 

I'm in good company with other coffee junkies I see (or smell)!





Zombiebxrs said:


> All Christmas decorations in stores should go sit down somewhere until Nov. 1st!


OMG, lol! Yeah, don't even get me started on the Christmas thing. grumble, grumble *$%#! christmas junk on the shelves before Halloween merchandise!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Ya'll should see my kitchen. It's a coffee theme! LOL


----------



## badgirl

Good lord. It's a good thing Witchy and I were just talking coffee. I just refilled my cup, but being tired and lazy I only made a Jamaican Blue Mountain Latte. French presses are nice (I have one), but I prefer either an espresso or cappuccino. Or an overnight cold-brew New Orleans style. 

OH, Darn you Raven....now I'm craving beignets!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

badgirl said:


> OH, Darn you Raven....now I'm craving beignets!



Oh pffft!! Now you've done it! Cafe du Monde, beignet's and chicory coffee...roadtrip anyone? I'm fully caffeinated, and ready to roll!  Is it just me, or does anyone else get the feeling that chicory may be a secret ingredient of Raid roach spray? I swear that is what the aftertaste chicory leaves me with!


----------



## Tannasgach

MissMandy said:


> This will be getting shipped to someone within a couple of weeks


That's a big @ss box, Miss Mandy!! Is it mine? *wink*


----------



## bethene

wow, Miss Mandy, that is a big box, the shipping will probably be horrendous, but it looks pretty~


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> That's a big @ss box, Miss Mandy!! Is it mine? *wink*


Maybe

Maybe not

I'll neeever teeeell


----------



## MissMandy

bethene said:


> the shipping will probably be horrendous


Don't remind me  lol


----------



## badgirl

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Oh pffft!! Now you've done it! Cafe du Monde, beignet's and chicory coffee...roadtrip anyone? I'm fully caffeinated, and ready to roll!  Is it just me, or does anyone else get the feeling that chicory may be a secret ingredient of Raid roach spray? I swear that is what the aftertaste chicory leaves me with!


Maybe, but after half a dozen Hurricanes who cares?!?! I'm totally ready for a road trip. Above ground cemeteries, Spanish moss, stiff drinks, and vampire tours....I'm in!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

badgirl said:


> Maybe, but after half a dozen Hurricanes who cares?!?! I'm totally ready for a road trip. Above ground cemeteries, Spanish moss, stiff drinks, and vampire tours....I'm in!!!


And we can hit the voodoo museum as well!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

badgirl said:


> Maybe, but after half a dozen Hurricanes who cares?!?! I'm totally ready for a road trip. Above ground cemeteries, Spanish moss, stiff drinks, and vampire tours....I'm in!!!






BR1MSTON3 said:


> And we can hit the voodoo museum as well!



Helllllllz yeah! Sounds like a plan to me!! Definitely need to get some new mausoleum ideas, knock back a few hurricanes...and I am definitely down for the vampire tours, & voodoo museum for sure! Breakfast @ Cafe Du Monde!


----------



## Kymmm

The post office goes by weight right? Not by size? Guess it doesn't matter, my box will probably be big and heavy.. lol


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Dimensions are important with a box.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Kymmm said:


> The post office goes by weight right? Not by size? Guess it doesn't matter, my box will probably be big and heavy.. lol


USPS goes by both size and weight, and they are very expensive compared to UPS (even FedEx is cheaper than the Post Office...and that is saying something). If it won't fit into a medium flat rate shipping box at USPS, then you're better off heading to UPS for sure. It's been a while since I've shipped very large packages via UPS, so things may have changed w/ UPS policy, but they didn't charge based on size. Just by the weight of the package.


----------



## Guest

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Good lord. It's a good thing Witchy and I were just talking coffee. I just refilled my cup, but being tired and lazy I only made a Jamaican Blue Mountain Latte. French presses are nice (I have one), but I prefer either an espresso or cappuccino. Or an overnight cold-brew New Orleans style.
> 
> I'm in good company with other coffee junkies I see (or smell)!
> 
> Oh I am a coffee junkie I can tell you some of the best moments in my life happened when drinking a cup of coffee.


----------



## printersdevil

You are all wrong! Miss Mandy's package is headed to ME! I can clearly see my name and address written on it!!!! LOL


----------



## peeweepinson

Yesterday at work was HORRIBLE! I sometimes deal with the families of victims: murder, rape, assault, some days are bad, bad ones. And yesterday was one of those days. But the moral to this story is when I got the mail after this terrible, horrible, awful bad day I had a surprise in the there that brought a smile to my face and I am still smiling. Whoever you are you made my day! and I thank you. When I find out who you are O Sweet Person, we are going to have to talk so you tell me where you found this awesome paper and feather. This is exactly what I want for my invites this year! Again, it really was fantastic to get this in the mail.


----------



## MissMandy

printersdevil said:


> You are all wrong! Miss Mandy's package is headed to ME! I can clearly see my name and address written on it!!!! LOL



LOL mmhmm suuuure 
Thanks for the heads up on USPS/UPS everyone. I'll definately have to get a quote from both. Yes, the box is big, but it's not incredibly heavy


----------



## witchymom

Mr. Gris said:


> Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord. It's a good thing Witchy and I were just talking coffee. I just refilled my cup, but being tired and lazy I only made a Jamaican Blue Mountain Latte. French presses are nice (I have one), but I prefer either an espresso or cappuccino. Or an overnight cold-brew New Orleans style.
> 
> I'm in good company with other coffee junkies I see (or smell)!
> 
> Oh I am a coffee junkie I can tell you some of the best moments in my life happened when drinking a cup of coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee
> 
> 
> 
> peeweepinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday at work was HORRIBLE! I sometimes deal with the families of victims: murder, rape, assault, some days are bad, bad ones. And yesterday was one of those days. But the moral to this story is when I got the mail after this terrible, horrible, awful bad day I had a surprise in the there that brought a smile to my face and I am still smiling. Whoever you are you made my day! and I thank you. When I find out who you are O Sweet Person, we are going to have to talk so you tell me where you found this awesome paper and feather. This is exactly what I want for my invites this year! Again, it really was fantastic to get this in the mail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what a great way to end a horrid day!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Ghouliet gave me permission to post this... so if you find this inside a box on your doorstep, now you'll know who your reaper was! 










Ghouliet did an awesome wrapping job on everything inside the pumpkin too. :3 And I got to do the reaper doodles on the card.


----------



## Terra

Just a quick teaser shot of what's being made for my victim


----------



## CreepySpiders

Terra said:


> Just a quick teaser shot of what's being made for my victim


TERRRRRRRRRRA the Teaser!
Wait, it's cool, Bethene sent you my address, right? ;-)


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Wow!! Someone is sure lucky to have you for a reaper!! That's one big box Miss Mandy!


----------



## Zombiebxrs

Lil Ghouliette, that JOL is cool. and i specifically said JOL's in my list. could it be for me? could it possibly be????


----------



## sikntwizted

I sent a 14"X14" 5 lb box to Colorado via USPS a month ago that cost me $10.50. Far from the size of that pretty one that's going to me though!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I wish my reaper were local. I have a ton of Halloween I want to purge. I see why there isn't much Halloween stock out there. Most items are large and shipping is killer. It really isn't worth ebaying either. Think I may just Craigslist.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Terra said:


> Just a quick teaser shot of what's being made for my victim


I truly appreciate the effort you are putting into my gift, it is very thoughtful!


For those of you looking to get your coffee Jones, I went to World Market to see if they had their Halloween out yet and alas no, but I did get this travel french press that you can use on the go!


----------



## Zombiebxrs

here's a small little teaser of what's in store for my victim. his name is Swoop!


----------



## SimplyJenn

Thank you Terra. I can't wait to open it! A teaser is a great idea. I will have to post one later. heh heh


----------



## djgeneral

Very cool stuff so far!!


----------



## nhh

Coffee Junkies and Teasers!?!?! Crap! I need to read this again. I'm a coffee junkie and I want to see my surprise!


----------



## witchymom

did someone say coffee???? whose serving?


----------



## SimplyJenn

I don't drink coffee at all. Love Hot Chocolate tho! Is there a fancy press for that?


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Hot chocolate with salted carmel...yummy.


----------



## Kerimonster

I'm so excited to be participating this year!  

I found the first thing for my victim today......beware.......


----------



## JustWhisper

Here is a picture of what I have gotten for my Victim so far...






Of course you can't see it! It's a real live...errr, I mean dead... spirit. I will put some other stuff in the box too, though.


----------



## Growler

ARG! Just wrote out a long reply and hit "post reply" and it wiped it clean. I didn't see the new layout for the "post quick reply". 

I'm not much of a coffee drinker. About half a cup every other weekend. It's my hubbies hangup, not mine. I did get the sales email from William Sinoma for their new expresso machine that is one sale. It's only $2,400 down from $2,699! What a deal. 

If you live in Florida/Texas or anywhere else really hot, have your child t-r-t with a cooler and a small ice pack in the bottom. The candy will stay cold and maybe they will get a cold beer for you. lol Then you can also decorate the small cooler too.

My vic-tum is pretty much done. Only some stuffers now and shipping out in Sept. when I get paid again.

USPS has a small machine apperatise inside it's doors that lets you measure the box. If it doesn't fit, it doesn't ship. UPS ships larger items but, not 1936 Packard hearse front fenders. Found out that the hard way about 8 years ago. I had to go with DHL and it ran me about $130. I think you will have to ship that large box with UPS. 

Now I'm off for another piece of my homemade peach pound cake.


----------



## Hearts1003

Homemade peach pound cake?! I'll be right over! Lol


----------



## Growler

Wish you were closer. I'm giving half of it to my foot doc. tomorrow because, we would never eat the whole thing. Besides, we have coconut/pineapple ice cream with Kalua for desert tonight. lol


----------



## Hearts1003

Well I'm just going to have to move then. Lol


----------



## bethene

well, know one thing for sure I am going to make my victim, and bought one thing, found another at a flea market, now to decide the last part, bought supplies to make something, but am not sure if i want to make that or something else, does any of that make sense? not even sure if it does for me!


----------



## RunawayOctober

I placed an order for my victim today. I LOVE getting "expensive" things for a smoking deal!  And I'm really really trying to ignore the jittery "What if they don't like it?!" feeling. 

Bethene, do we ship whenever we think we are complete or wait until the deadline?


----------



## SimplyJenn

Thanks, Keri! I am sure I will LOVE it!  Pumpkinprincess... I have not tried that before sounds interesting.


----------



## Rikki

I've decided on the main piece for my victim and have already started working on it! I'm really pleased with the concept so I hope it plays out as well as I'm thinking it will.  Not sure what else I'll fill their goody box with but I am going to be sure that it's not as big as the package I sent out last year....shipping nearly broke me up!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I am all done!!!!  Now I just have to wait until the perfect mailing date. Tomorrow, next week, or last minute???


----------



## ajbanz

I'm loving the little teasers. I want them all to come to me!!!!! Still working on my victims gift. My thoughts haven't quite settled on the perfect one!! Large boxes can be shipped by usps parcel post. I've found shipping to be less at the post office but keep in mind parcel post can take up to 14 days to reach its destination.


----------



## trentsketch

All my Etsy goodies have officially arrived. One was molting in the box. That makes me sad and happy at the same time. Now to finish the homemade goodies.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*TONIGHT!!! The perfect mailing date is TONIGHT!!! For God sakes woman send me my gift already*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*ETSY goodies????That must be mine!!! YAY cant wait!*


----------



## obsessedjack

Got a couple things for my victim today! Waiting for more Halloween goodies to come out in stores before I send it out. Gotta be the perfect gift.


----------



## trentsketch

I think I over-hyped the one item calling it a "goodie." It scared the crap out of me when I unwrapped it and I don't think that was the artist's intentions. Whoops.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

SimplyJenn said:


> I don't drink coffee at all. Love Hot Chocolate tho! Is there a fancy press for that?


Actually there is! 



Love World Market!


----------



## Mizerella

I am going to work on my homemade pieces this week. Then I should be able to narrow down what store bought items I am getting and ship Monday.


----------



## Kymmm

Yay!! Mizerella is sending my package out on Monday!! Whoooo Hoooo!! I'll be sure and take pics so I can post them once everyone else gets their goodies..


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Kymmm said:


> Yay!! Mizerella is sending my package out on Monday!! Whoooo Hoooo!! I'll be sure and take pics so I can post them once everyone else gets their goodies..



Au contraire mon frère!  _ LOL _ I'm fairly confident Mizerella has moi  and is sending some wonderful Edward Gorey type thingy!!!


----------



## Tumblindice

The Halloween Lady said:


> I am all done!!!!  Now I just have to wait until the perfect mailing date. Tomorrow, next week, or last minute???


Just send it to me already!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Tumblindice said:


> Just send it to me already!



*Buah ha ha ha!!! * Heeeey...wait a minute, are you making fun of the fact that I'm a drunk Italian????  - tee hee


----------



## sikntwizted

I'm just worried that my victim will think the stuff is just trash. The gifts will need to be finished/ manipulated. That's all I can say without giving it up. Could turn out to be the best thing ever if used right. Had to do something to one thing that I didn't want to do. Could potentially ruin a lot of work, but I had to do it. Crap, this is hard to talk about without giving out details! Oh look, more "trash" for them!


----------



## obcessedwithit

I love trash that's where the best props come from....................lol


----------



## witchymom

one mans trash is another mans treasure!


----------



## sikntwizted

Approx $14,583 worth of trash! Well, before I got them at least...


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Mizerella said:


> 102 Wicked Things To Do http://mizerella.blogspot.com/


FANTASTIC blog. Love all the tips!


----------



## SimplyJenn

sik. I like trash and finds too. I even posted on my thing that I could fix some stuff up. So fogettabout it. It's all good. If you like it, I'm sure your victim will like it. If they don't, this may not be the proper exchange for them. So, when I get it I will PM you and let you know.


----------



## Hearts1003

Mizerella:1140277 said:


> I am going to work on my homemade pieces this week. Then I should be able to narrow down what store bought items I am getting and ship Monday.


I'll take one of those awesome books you make!!!


----------



## Rikki

sikntwizted said:


> I'm just worried that my victim will think the stuff is just trash. The gifts will need to be finished/ manipulated. That's all I can say without giving it up. Could turn out to be the best thing ever if used right. Had to do something to one thing that I didn't want to do. Could potentially ruin a lot of work, but I had to do it. Crap, this is hard to talk about without giving out details! Oh look, more "trash" for them!


You could always include pictures or details of things to do with said "trash" so they know what you had in mind. I had to disassemble the gift I sent last year so I took a picture of it all together (you coud easily have assumed that they were seperate items - and if the receipient wanted to use them seperately that was fine too!) so she knew what I had envisioned.


----------



## Zombiebxrs

another teaser shot of what's in store for my victim. heh heh heh...


----------



## witchymom

hmmm one of my crows met an untimely demise... or is it the beginning of a new life???


----------



## Growler

Cool, don't throw him away. Glue each side to a side of a tree or like he is coming out of a wall. Mount part of him on a plaque like you just shot and mounted him. Oooo, the posiblities....


----------



## witchymom

Growler said:


> Cool, don't throw him away. Glue each side to a side of a tree or like he is coming out of a wall. Mount part of him on a plaque like you just shot and mounted him. Oooo, the posiblities....


good ideas, but neither are his end fate....hehehehehehe


----------



## Zombiebxrs

witchymom, that crow sawed in half is giving me tingles!!!! oh, and here's another teaser....


----------



## witchymom

this morning hubby got up and said 'i had a dream we got a big package from UPS...' and before he could finish i was like 'oh was it my SR gift????? '

the look he gave me wasnt very nice..... LMAO


----------



## MissMandy

witchymom said:


> this morning hubby got up and said 'i had a dream we got a big package from UPS...' and before he could finish i was like 'oh was it my SR gift????? '
> 
> the look he gave me wasnt very nice..... LMAO



Bahahaha! Omg that was histerical


----------



## SimplyJenn

You can send an awesome book this way too.


----------



## jenscats5

RunawayOctober said:


> And I'm really really trying to ignore the jittery "What if they don't like it?!" feeling.


I bought a couple things this weekend & made something else....I had that "really hope they like it feeling" too!


----------



## Ghouliet

Yeah, that book was really awesome. I just may have to collect the materials for that and try my hand at making one.

So, has anyone sent off their secret reaper present yet????


----------



## Zombiebxrs

i am thinking that i may have to send mine off on the 17th, the last day, cuz there are still stores i want to check out that have not opened yet, or have not put out Halloween merch yet. oh, and here's another victim side of box homemade decoration sign i did. i'm a happy halloween nerd getting this together for my victim.


----------



## Kymmm

The Halloween Lady said:


> Au contraire mon frère!  _ LOL _ I'm fairly confident Mizerella has moi  and is sending some wonderful Edward Gorey type thingy!!!


I've always wanted to visit South Carolina. I hear it's beautiful so, just in case it does come to you, I will be watching and waiting.. But, because I'm betting it comes to me, the hubby will be gaurding our house for SR poachers!!


----------



## nmcnary17

Will be waiting to send mine. Still working on a couple of projects and plus still waiting for the stores to start getting Halloween items out. I know one thing going to have to find a tall box.


----------



## Ghouliet

Mine did not take long to get together and now I am dying to send it off so it is going out today. I would rather know my Victim likes it than sit and worry he/she won't.


----------



## Tannasgach

Zombiebxrs, you make me laugh, you can tell you're having so much fun and that's what SR is all about. I need one more thing for my victim then I have to put it all together for shipping. Maybe another week.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Ghouliet said:


> Mine did not take long to get together and now I am dying to send it off so it is going out today. I would rather know my Victim likes it than sit and worry he/she won't.


That being said, I *demand* pictures of our victim gleefully opening their present!!!


----------



## bethene

exactly, Tanna, I too love that the hints Zombiebxrs is giving, as well as others, sadly I am not far enough along for hints, unless you want a look at a Michaels bag? or bottles of paint, or .............. nah, that will give too much away!


----------



## djkeebz

Lil Ghouliette said:


> That being said, I *demand* pictures of our victim gleefully opening their present!!!


 I will be watching for the big truck of happiness! Camera is in hand and ready for use!


----------



## djkeebz

I got most of mine together...just thinking up some creative wrapping ideas. Hopefully nothing to evil! Gotta make my victim work for the prize, right?


----------



## witchymom

thats where im stuck... wrapping. need to find a box and start there i guess LOLOL

other than that, i think im done and i HOPE! they like it!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Kinda stinks that pix can't be posted as everyone starts receiving their gifts. I'm dying to see the goods! LOL


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> Kinda stinks that pix can't be posted as everyone starts receiving their gifts. I'm dying to see the goods! LOL


ill post mine on facebook when i get it LOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy

Lmao YAY!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Since we are showing teases, here is what my victim will see soon


----------



## Kymmm

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Since we are showing teases, here is what my victim will see soon


OoOOoOooo!!! I love this!! What a great idea! Can't wait to see it all in one piece!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Kymmm said:


> I've always wanted to visit South Carolina. I hear it's beautiful so, just in case it does come to you, I will be watching and waiting.. But, because I'm betting it comes to me, the hubby will be gaurding our house for SR poachers!!


Kymmm, my husband and I have lived in four different states. When I found out we were moving here _I just knew_ I was going to hate it!!  But SC has stolen my heart!!!!! <3 I just love it here.  The western side of the state has the rolling green foothills of the Appalachian Mountains. The center state is dotted with dense pine forests. The coast is hauntingly beautiful, filled with palmetto trees, alligators, and huge live oak trees draped in eerie spanish moss. If you ever find your way out here let me know, I'd be honored to show you around and take you to dinner!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Booooooo! I can't show a teaser  And before any of you ask, I can't elaborate. Doesn't matter atm, I'm not finished with it, and I have to wait on a part that is back ordered. Additionally, I'm having trouble finding an alternate source. So it may require some re-engineering. :/


----------



## Hearts1003

Almost done! Waiting on something I ordered and gotta finish making a little something. I hope everything else makes up for some of the stuff I'm sending. Might be a little over what they like so trying to make up for that.


----------



## bethene

made something for my reaper, tonight, I have another of what I made unfinished, will make both and send the one one that I like the most to my victim, of course worrying all the time that it turned out ok, that it will be liked, ,,,I can be very self critical on my work,,,,,,,,,but now on to the other one, and the rest of what I am making~


----------



## JustWhisper

Thinking, thinking, thinking. 

STUCK!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Bethene, I think we are all our own worst critiques! I truly feel that if some one has spent their time, effort, and money to make or buy something for me, than I am grateful beyond words for the kindness they have shown me. Further more no matter how big or small the gift, I appreciate the fact that some one made an effort to do somthing special just for me!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

JustWhisper said:


> Thinking, thinking, thinking.
> 
> STUCK!


 Use a lubricant? Oil, grease, Crisco, powdered graphite, PB Blaster, WD-40, KY... Lol! 





The Halloween Lady said:


> Bethene, I think we are all our own worst critiques! I truly feel that if some one has spent their time, effort, and money to make or buy something for me, than I am grateful beyond words for the kindness they have shown me. Further more no matter how big or small the gift, I appreciate the fact that some one made an effort to do somthing special just for me!!!


^This! Without doubt. I am certainly my own worst critic, no question at all there. Such is the life of the realistic perfectionist. Realistic in as much as realization that true perfection is not achievable by mere mortal hands, and finding that point at which no more good can be done w/o hurting the vision that you originally had. Being able to step away at that important moment is the key. I often wonder how Michelangelo debated with himself while deciding the final stroke on his works? I'd be willing to bet that it was a lot.


----------



## SimplyJenn

OOOOH Realistic Perfectionist. I like how u put that. That's me. I wish my victim had more pics. I know they have pic, but I have only found one in a post. I have been stalking too. I think I will do okay, but it really helps esp with decorating when there are pics. That really helps with the color part of picking out stuff, esp when the victim has a theme. Luckily this person does not seem to be too picky.


----------



## Tannasgach

I'm a procrastinating perfectionist.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Tannasgach said:


> I'm a procrastinating perfectionist.


rofl, I so understand!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Dont worry Im going to LOVE IT!!!!! I cant tell*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Since we are showing teases, here is what my victim will see soon


*Whoops did it wrong the first time still getting used to the new forum...I MEANT I already LOVE IT and cant wait to receive it! *


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Just found a really nice prop for my victim... but I'm going to have to look for another shipping box as it is kind of large and oddly shaped. Guess that means I get to put more stuff in? 

If you victim didn't mention that they liked homemade props, would you still go ahead anyway? I'm debating while looking for my glue gun...


----------



## RunawayOctober

Tannasgach said:


> I'm a procrastinating perfectionist.


That's me to a "T".


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Frankie's Girl said:


> If you victim didn't mention that they liked homemade props, would you still go ahead anyway? I'm debating while looking for my glue gun...


I would, homemade is better than store bought any day imho.


----------



## nhh

Sooooo, I love all of the sneak peeks. I want them all. 

Here is a peek for my victim... Ready for it???
.
.
.
.
Nope, just kidding.


----------



## JustWhisper

Still nothing...just a big empty spot where my imagination should be. I lay in bed at night and come up with great ideas and then fall asleep and forget them. Maybe I should take a crayon to bed with me. That way if I roll over on it I wont put my eye out. It doesn't help that it is like 120 degrees out in my work area.


----------



## Kymmm

Frankie's Girl said:


> Just found a really nice prop for my victim... but I'm going to have to look for another shipping box as it is kind of large and oddly shaped. Guess that means I get to put more stuff in?
> 
> If you victim didn't mention that they liked homemade props, would you still go ahead anyway? I'm debating while looking for my glue gun...


YAY!!! More stuff for me!!!  I'm pretty sure I said I like homemade stuff.. I'll check and change it if I didn't.  
I would definitely send homemade if I thought it was something they would like. Even if they didn't mention homemade in their likes/dislikes.


----------



## Rikki

Frankie's Girl said:


> If you victim didn't mention that they liked homemade props, would you still go ahead anyway? I'm debating while looking for my glue gun...


Absolutely! I would rather have a handmade, static prop (if it's not static, that's just icing on the cake!) than anything you can buy in the stores. A unique piece of art versus a mass produced, (most likely) poorly made prop....seems like an easy choice to me!


----------



## Growler

Same here, I would rather have something homemade because, it's unique. On the other hand, a lot of us aren't that crafty so I'm not expecting something homemade and will be just as happy with something they have laying around or cheaply bought. Guess I'm easy.


----------



## EvilMel

I would SO much rather have a neat homemade prop than something store-bought but I will take anything at this point! I'm just dying to get going on the gift for my reapee!


----------



## nmcnary17

I love homemade items because they are unique, made from the heart, and something that not everyone has..


----------



## madame_mcspanky

Frankie's Girl said:


> If you victim didn't mention that they liked homemade props, would you still go ahead anyway? I'm debating while looking for my glue gun...


I say go ahead and make it! I mean, what could your victim possibly say?: "Presents? For me? Oh. . . no, thank you. I hate free things." Haha, that's just plain crazy.


----------



## Ghouliet

Has anyone got a present yet???? Didn't someone mail something already?


----------



## SimplyJenn

I might have gotten a present, or maybe I didn't. I guess I wouldn't be able to tell if I did tho, or would I? But anyway...

I have decided that my cool metal objects will indeed be going to my victim. They are heavy and value over our limit. I did say value. I Will not spend over the limit. I just hope this person likes them. They match, and are nice, and I debated on keeping them.  I just hope they fit into the theme they have. They can be used for Halloween and non-Halloween. Cool, huh? The rest of the stuff will be strictly Halloween and I will have some filler type stuff in there as well. So FUN! I will send it out sometime after August, probably. I love to load up my boxes with stuff.  

I think I would always send something homemade. Ya know, if they don't like it, it kinda makes me wonder what the heck they are doing on this forum. We are creators here, people who don't appreciate that will not last long anyway, I'm sure. So Frankie's Girl, I would totally do it, they will be very lucky to get what you have made.


----------



## badgirl

I have not gotten a present, but I agree with all of these responses. Homemade is wonderful....especially with all of the talent and creativity demonstrated by forum members.


----------



## BeaconSamurai

Started my build for my victim today. Pretty pumped. If all goes well it should be pretty nice and a good fit for what they do and want. Started to get carried away and had to reign it in a bit. But hey, I love to build and if it makes them happy then it was well worth it!


----------



## ajbanz

Just took a break from making a little something for my reapee!!!! Needs to sit for a few days before I can put the finishing touches on it!!!!


----------



## SimplyJenn

I love it when victims are happy, it makes it all worth it. On that note, please at leave your SR at least a small note that you got it. A thanks would be nice. My first SR I was so nervous and excited about what I got and spent many hours to make sure I bought the right things and guess what... Never heard from the chick. Still haven't. That completely is not cool. Just sayin'. After that though, I heard from everyone. LOL They were so nice and so I continue to do it.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Wow, that is lame! Not even a thank you? That person deserves a boo, and I'm not speaking the creepy Halloween type :S


----------



## hallorenescene

homemade, store bought, second hand, i love it all, hold this thought, you don't have to take anything back.


----------



## seelie8504

I started working on my victim's present, I think I have gotten all of the store bought things i am going to get...but I really love to make at least one thing! I'm just not sure what to make...


----------



## MissMandy

I agree with ya'll that homemade stuff is awesome! It warms your heart to know someone took the time to make something especially for you


----------



## SimplyJenn

LOL Raven, you are too funny. I just got a monster making book, I was thinking I could try it out and see what my victim thinks... LOL Oops, can I say that here? Hahaha. I did say thinking about...


----------



## witchymom

SimplyJenn said:


> I love it when victims are happy, it makes it all worth it. On that note, please at leave your SR at least a small note that you got it. A thanks would be nice. My first SR I was so nervous and excited about what I got and spent many hours to make sure I bought the right things and guess what... Never heard from the chick. Still haven't. That completely is not cool. Just sayin'. After that though, I heard from everyone. LOL They were so nice and so I continue to do it.


not even a 'thanks i got it" ? thats just RUDE! 

im easy to please, so im not worried about what i get, im sure ill love it, and i REALLY hope my SR is not stressing over it!!!! i just hope my victim likes what i send!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

You hope your SR isn't stressing, but you're stressing over your victim's gift! LOL


----------



## SimplyJenn

I wanna ask... Is anyone sending... Or HAVE you ever sent candles through the mail? I sent some before that were small, but it was cooler out and they did okay. But what if you want to send bigger candles or more than a couple? How could one do that without the candles getting ruined. 

Just curious... sort of.


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> You hope your SR isn't stressing, but you're stressing over your victim's gift! LOL


well, my SR has more to go on than what i do LOLOLOL. and ummm im a mom so.. do as i say not as i do! LOLOLOL



SimplyJenn said:


> I wanna ask... Is anyone sending... Or HAVE you ever sent candles through the mail? I sent some before that were small, but it was cooler out and they did okay. But what if you want to send bigger candles or more than a couple? How could one do that without the candles getting ruined.
> 
> Just curious... sort of.


guess it depends where its headed. i received candles in the mail earlier this week and they were fine though....


----------



## JustWhisper

I love handmade gifts. Homemade props are the best. I hope my reaper makes me a giant 20 foot animated dragon that breathes fire and screams at the ToTs, and his tail flicks back and forth.....or a nice small static prop for my cemetery or pirate scene would be greatly appreciated too. LOL I have decided to make something for my victim, but I am still working out the details. Then I will throw a few other items in I think they can use. I wish the thrift stores around here would put out their halloween stuff. They put out the Christmas, but wont put out Halloween until mid September-ish. I hope I gave my reaper plenty of info. If you get stuck, please let Bethene know and she can ask me for more specific info. But I made a pretty lonnnnng list. Ha Ha.


----------



## SimplyJenn

I know! My thrift store waits till Sept. I hate it cuz Christmas stuff is like everywhere. It's just not 'attractive' this time of year and I don't see the logic. Christmas BEFORE Halloween? It makes no sense. BRING ON THE MONSTERS! The lady even told me, "We just have so much Halloween stuff, It's so crowded back there". I'm like, Bring it out! Lemme back there! Can I peak? Just let me stick my head through the door to see what you got? Something! I don't think I can wait a week. Maybe you can let me buy a thing or two to help you unload. 

But guess what I found just yesterday? A vintage Halloween costume in the "old" section. I was like "SQUEEEAL". But I think they wanted too much for it. Like $10 It's from the 70s or 80s? the old vinyl like costumes with the cheap masks. Haha I will try to post a pic.










This is one reason why I can't yet send out my package. I know they have a lot more of the good stuff in the back.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Well I just know my victim is gonna love what I have rotting away. One piece that fulfills 3 wishes!  I will let a little out of the bag, I'm waiting on the motor.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Oh No! Here we go again! Terra teasing us with her gift..well actually shes probably teasing you all because Im pretty sure Im her victim So how is everyones gift coming along?*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Terra said:


> Just a quick teaser shot of what's being made for my victim


*Damn it! I did it again. I keep forgetting to hit quote and not reply! well just read the post above this one LOL*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Ghouliet gave me permission to post this... so if you find this inside a box on your doorstep, now you'll know who your reaper was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghouliet did an awesome wrapping job on everything inside the pumpkin too. :3 And I got to do the reaper doodles on the card.


*Oh wait this must be mine*


----------



## Ghouliet

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Oh wait this must be mine*


I'm not telling yet, but someone should have it by Monday!


----------



## Hearts1003

Picked up a couple little things to finish making a couple gifts for my victim! Something I ordered is being mailed tomorrow! I should be done next week! Ahhhh! I'm so excited to send my gifts to my reapee. I so hope they like everything. Most of it anyways


----------



## bethene

I agree that home made gifts are so cool, I love one of a kind, but yet, at the same time, I don"t want some one who doesn't make their own props feel bad about sending store bought either, especially new folks, I have progressed over the years from store bought to making my own, and they will be doing the same to a point too! any way, the spirit of the reaper is thoughtfulness, and a caring gift picked out for your victim special, ,,,,,,,,, but that being said, I can't help but worry how my gift will be liked.....................


----------



## Tumblindice

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Oh wait this must be TD's*


Why Spooki, I do believe you are correct!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I totally agree. It's all good!!! 

BTW - I'm just a procrastinator plain and simple.


----------



## Kymmm

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Well I just know my victim is gonna love what I have rotting away. One piece that fulfills 3 wishes!  I will let a little out of the bag, I'm waiting on the motor.


Oh! Oh! Oh!! Mine! Mine! Mine!! Motors are always good!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Kymmm said:


> Oh! Oh! Oh!! Mine! Mine! Mine!! Motors are always good!!!



I cannot tell a lie, & I shall never tell...before it's time to! 





bethene said:


> I agree that home made gifts are so cool, I love one of a kind, but yet, at the same time, I don"t want some one who doesn't make their own props feel bad about sending store bought either, especially new folks, I have progressed over the years from store bought to making my own, and they will be doing the same to a point too! any way, the spirit of the reaper is thoughtfulness, and a caring gift picked out for your victim special, ,,,,,,,,, but that being said, I can't help but worry how my gift will be liked.....................



This, exactly this!  Well said my dear


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Tumblindice said:


> Why Spooki, I do believe you are correct!


Convincing edit!  I'm enjoying watching y'all guess.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Haven't had a chance to stop in for a few days and get caught up - reading through what I have missed raised my spirits! I am so glad to hear that not everyone has shipped yet...I am still waiting on items to arrive that I ordered and have not completed what I am making...partially because I started talking myself out of everything I have done so far about half way through. I also tempted to wait to see what hits stores before I send it out and then see something that would have been perfect!!


----------



## sikntwizted

Oh, the agony of waiting... Where's that brown truck!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Tumblindice said:


> Why Spooki, I do believe you are correct!



*Heeeeeyyyyy! How'd you do that! LOL*


----------



## hallorenescene

hey tumble, nice gift. lol. so where's the post of that lovely black wrapped package?


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Note to all; 
When working on victim's package, spray painting during the outer bands of a hurricane can be quite a challenge!


----------



## witchymom

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Note to all;
> When working on victim's package, spray painting during the outer bands of a hurricane can be quite a challenge!


duly noted LOLOL


----------



## Ghouliet

It Departed New Mexico this morning...it's on it's way...


----------



## Tumblindice

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Heeeeeyyyyy! How'd you do that! LOL*



Heee....heeee.... LOL


----------



## kallie

So my victim only has 3 posts and is never online! I kinda think that's not fair. I don't know anything about them and it's stressing me a little I'm just about to the point where I'm gonna send them anything I want to send!


----------



## witchymom

kallie said:


> So my victim only has 3 posts and is never online! I kinda think that's not fair. I don't know anything about them and it's stressing me a little I'm just about to the point where I'm gonna send them anything I want to send!


well, you can only work with what you have to work with. You can always ask bethene to PM them for likes/ dislikes, too... otherwise, if they get something they dont like its their own fault...


----------



## Hearts1003

kallie:1142447 said:


> So my victim only has 3 posts and is never online! I kinda think that's not fair. I don't know anything about them and it's stressing me a little I'm just about to the point where I'm gonna send them anything I want to send!


I would message bethene and have her get some info from your victim.


----------



## kallie

I have a little info, but I guess I'm a little irked because I feel like there's no dedication to HF. I've been here nearly 4 years and I dunno, maybe I'm just being a jerk.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Okay, this box is on its way to someone I stalked today! Oh but who? Mwahahaha


----------



## kallie

kallie said:


> I have a little info, but I guess I'm a little irked because I feel like there's no dedication to HF. I've been here nearly 4 years and I dunno, maybe I'm just being a jerk.


Oh my god! I just realized i sound like that woman from Donnie Darko!

" Sometimes I doubt you commitment to sparkle motion!!" LOL


----------



## Hearts1003

I just love the mwahahahas!


----------



## witchymom

i spray painted a box this morning. more will follow... muahahha hahahaha hahahaha


----------



## CreepySpiders

I figured out what I am making my reapee! I bought a little something first then I saw this picture online 
and I thought... oooh, I can make that! Now, I am more excited than ever. I won't say more because my vic might be on here (all the time!) or not.... bwahahahahahaha


----------



## witchymom

CreepySpiders said:


> I figured out what I am making my reapee! I bought a little something first then I saw this picture online
> and I thought... oooh, I can make that! Now, I am more excited than ever. I won't say more because my vic might be on here (all the time!) or not.... bwahahahahahaha


i wanna see I WANNA SEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Wow are some of you shipping out early... the deadline is September 17. 

I'm waiting on a few items and have to dig out my craft supplies to finish up several homemade things (repainting my craft room in green and light green - Frankenstein is my favorite color!  ) so I'm not shipping out until close to the deadline. 

So if some of you don't get a package RIGHT THIS MINUTE, don't be mad!  More time to buy and build, right?


----------



## obsessedjack

Everyone knows that I love Jacks so this HAS to be for me obviously.

Thanks Lil Ghouliette and Gouliette.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Frankie's Girl said:


> Wow are some of you shipping out early... the deadline is September 17.
> 
> I'm waiting on a few items and have to dig out my craft supplies to finish up several homemade things (repainting my craft room in green and light green - Frankenstein is my favorite color!  ) so I'm not shipping out until close to the deadline.
> 
> So if some of you don't get a package RIGHT THIS MINUTE, don't be mad!  More time to buy and build, right?


















Lol! J/k!

Wait, what's with the micro pic resizing?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Okay, this box is on its way to someone I stalked today! Oh but who? Mwahahaha



*What a BEAUTIFUL box!!! I'm impressed.   *


----------



## MissMandy

I know right? That box is awesome!


----------



## halloweencreature

Alright.....so I've waited a week to tell you all this but, I GOT MY REAPER GIFT LAST SATURDAY! 

Sorry, but I just HAD to brag! LOL My "reaper" knows that I LOVE everything in my package!! 

Per Bethene's wishes, I'm waiting to post pictures of my gift....

But, let me tell you one of the items is so "spooky"/ "haunted" that my son can't believe I even let it in our home!! He said if anything _weird _happens he's moving out!! muahahahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## Ghouliet

How long do we have to wait to see all your goodies????


----------



## MissMandy

I think bethene wants just about everyone to get their packages before posting any pix


----------



## katshead42

I have received my gift but I'm going to follow the rules and wait to post pics. I think that respecting the rules is the least I can do for all the work Bethene puts in to this exchange. 

P.S. I LOVE MY GIFT!


----------



## Zombiebxrs

i hope my victim doesn't mind that i am not a crafty person. i did however find some interesting pieces for him/her. i was fretting about them possibly not liking it, but then i remembered that i am somewhat odd and i have incorporated that into the secret reaper thing, and i think that will work in my favor of it not being boring. oh, the joy of being odd!


----------



## Zombiebxrs

oh, and here's another outside box tease.


----------



## Ghouliet

I am so hoping my victim likes the stuff I packed. All this talk of people making things and motors well...There is nothing with a motor... but I did make something.


----------



## witchymom

Ghouliet said:


> I am so hoping my victim likes the stuff I packed. All this talk of people making things and motors well...There is nothing with a motor... but I did make something.


ditto that LOL

if i tried to do anything with a motor god only knows the damage id cause. to myself or the motor. LOLOLOL


----------



## badgirl

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Note to all;
> When working on victim's package, spray painting during the outer bands of a hurricane can be quite a challenge!


But this cool autumn-like breeze makes it so worth it!


----------



## Guest

Ghouliet said:


> How long do we have to wait to see all your goodies????


My mom always told me we waited until we got married to do that


----------



## SimplyJenn

kallie said:


> So my victim only has 3 posts and is never online! I kinda think that's not fair. I don't know anything about them and it's stressing me a little I'm just about to the point where I'm gonna send them anything I want to send!


Kallie dear. I am going to tell you from personal experience, and I'm very sorry if others think this is bad advice, but I would just do enough and send them their $20 worth. Also, I would add delivery confirmation. When I had a person like that it was awful! Hopefully, your experience is not as bad as mine, but if I had one like that again, I would not even handmake them something for the first time. Sorry to the new people, but when you don't post and we don't get a chance to know who you are it is not a whole bunch of fun, I can promise you that.

On the other hand, if they did show up and converse and share ideas and enthusiasm, you betcha I would go the extra mile. But to the one that is like NEVER on here, doesn't post and we don't have a clue. Forget it. Just saying.


----------



## SimplyJenn

witchymom said:


> ditto that LOL
> 
> if i tried to do anything with a motor god only knows the damage id cause. to myself or the motor. LOLOLOL


LMAO You are too funny!


----------



## Ghouliet

Using motors in props is something I would like to learn. I put a grave digger on my list of props for next year and I want to make it's head and arm move. That however is beyond my capabilities just now so my Victim did not get anything that awesome.


----------



## madame_mcspanky

I can't believe people have sent/received their packages already! I need to get paid before I can even dream of shipping this stuff out. But I will wrap and box up the gifts soon- I promise! Once I'm done oogling everything and talking myself out of keeping it. Haha.


----------



## Tannasgach

Mr. Gris said:


> My mom always told me we waited until we got married to do that


ROFL!! and did you always listen to your mother?  (we need a better wink; that looks more like a grimace.)


----------



## Ghouliet

Mr. Gris said:


> My mom always told me we waited until we got married to do that


Come to think about it I vaguely remember my mom saying something along those lines. lol


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> ROFL!! and did you always listen to your mother?  (we need a better wink; that looks more like a grimace.)



I always listened to my mother ......*nose grows a couple of inches* DAMNIT!
I agree with the smiley. Kinda looks like he's constipated


----------



## witchymom

Mr. Gris said:


> My mom always told me we waited until we got married to do that


im pretty sure mine did too. im also pretty sure i didnt  



madame_mcspanky said:


> I can't believe people have sent/received their packages already! I need to get paid before I can even dream of shipping this stuff out. But I will wrap and box up the gifts soon- I promise! Once I'm done oogling everything and talking myself out of keeping it. Haha.


LOL im with you on that too! gotta wait for payday which never comes soon enough! 



Tannasgach said:


> ROFL!! and did you always listen to your mother?  (we need a better wink; that looks more like a grimace.)





Ghouliet said:


> Come to think about it I vaguely remember my mom saying something along those lines. lol


I didnt get the memo??? thats my sotry and yup- im sticking to it! lol



MissMandy said:


> I always listened to my mother ......*nose grows a couple of inches* DAMNIT!
> I agree with the smiley. Kinda looks like he's constipated


i listened.... then did what i wanted anyways. i was an incorrigible brat i was


----------



## Gatordave

*First timer*

This is my first time being involved in the reaper. I'm having a lot of fun putting together some ideas and making something I hope my reapee will like. I've read the posts so I know this can go either way, but I figure if I enjoy it then it was worth it. I know it is tough when you know little about the person or vice versa, but hey it is the unknown. I can't believe some are already sent, I am a few weeks away for sure. Good luck everyone!


----------



## DreamGaz

I can't believe how on the ball some of you are. I just started my first little project and I'm not sure what else to get.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

SimplyJenn said:


> Kallie dear. I am going to tell you from personal experience, and I'm very sorry if others think this is bad advice, but I would just do enough and send them their $20 worth. Also, I would add delivery confirmation. When I had a person like that it was awful! Hopefully, your experience is not as bad as mine, but if I had one like that again, I would not even handmake them something for the first time. Sorry to the new people, but when you don't post and we don't get a chance to know who you are it is not a whole bunch of fun, I can promise you that.
> 
> On the other hand, if they did show up and converse and share ideas and enthusiasm, you betcha I would go the extra mile. But to the one that is like NEVER on here, doesn't post and we don't have a clue. Forget it. Just saying.


I am sorry to hear you both had a bad experience - I am trying to see it differently in the spirit of Secret Reaper though. I am relatively new and I did try to post a lot and gave a big list of likes/dislikes but I have a victim who is not a prolific poster and I didn't have much to go on. If someone hasn't posted perhaps it is because they are excited to be exposed to someone elses great style and ideas. I would choose anything that appeals to you, if you feel like making something - make something you enjoy. Then when they get the package it may be something that totally inspires them in a new direction! I feel your pain and understand your frustration but try to enjoy the process as much as possible! Don't let anyone rob you of your Halloween Happiness. I can't imagine anyone who signed up for the Reaper would be upset with anything they got!


----------



## djkeebz

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Okay, this box is on its way to someone I stalked today! Oh but who? Mwahahaha


That is an awesome box...


----------



## SimplyJenn

You Rock, Witchful Thinking. I'm glad you are a poster and you sign in. That other person and My first one barely ever signed in and rarely posted if they posted at all, like they are completely uninvolved and not only that they don't even log in to the site. When I had mine, Bethene and I both tried to email and PM and never a response. Not a big deal, it's over. The other times have been a blast.  Bethene has a handle on those things, which is awesome. There are also people that didn't send their packages (that rarely happens), but those people don't get to participate in it again either. 

Overall, it's a Super Fun experience and it is so cool to see what everybody sent and received. There is so much creativity. I love getting my packages together. It's so fun! I'm always adding more stuff though. LOL ...and decorating the packages that's fun too. Br1mston3's box is AMAZING decorating. Kymmm did mine last year and her decor was a lot of fun. Everyone is always so nice about getting their packages, that's the cool part.


----------



## witchymom

hmmm something for my victim maybe? i wonder whats inside? whatever could it be???? and theres going to be MORE boxes??? hmmmm....


----------



## tomanderson

I am still figuring out my package, I will buy a couple of things and also will build a little something. It will be a while longer before it goes out, but before the finish date, of course.


----------



## Terra

We can decorate the box?! So cool _(wheels spinning)...

_Got the first coat of Drylok on my victim's gift and the tease for this week is... *I'm so excited to give it them! *It's turning out great. Whew!

To my Secret Reaper: I'm out of town this week but have a neighbor checking the door and safekeeping the gift if it was sent. *NOTE TO SELF:* Don't take vacation during Secret Reaper. GAH!


----------



## Kymmm

I'm not anywhere ready to send mine out either. I brought home a box from work today but, it's not big enough.. so, I'll have to hunt another one down. I still have some things to make too. So, my beloved victim will have to wait a while.. sorry...


----------



## Kymmm

Oh!! I'm sorry about the double post but I had to say that the JOL box is awesome! Love it!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

witchymom said:


> hmmm something for my victim maybe? i wonder whats inside? whatever could it be???? and theres going to be MORE boxes??? hmmmm....
> 
> View attachment 83242


Looks like a super close up of a glazed donut!


----------



## bethene

oh man, I am going to be out of town camping in a couple of weeks. day after Labor day,,well, need to check in on my critters, so will have to keep looking for the package too, ''

am so impressed with those already ready and shipping, I am just started with making for my victim.... bought a couple more small things to add to it today,,,,,,


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

No worries, I can be very patient while waiting. Even when it involves great physical pain. Lol! I once spent 6 hours waiting in an emergency room with a compound fractured right index finger...Zat wuuz not sooo guud. Veeery not guud. *said in thick Russian accent* So take your time 

I'm still working on the mechanics end of my victim's gift. It's not my own idea as I mentioned earlier. However, the modifications I'm making are mine. They're all MINE!!!! *insert creepy, evil laugh here* Mad scientist at work! Needs motor now!! stupid out of stock everywhere, little motor...gurmble, grumble AAck!


----------



## BadTableManor

Ohhh, I hope I hope my reapee got HIS gift. Should've arrived by now, but I'm worried they've evacuated due to the hurricane.


----------



## hallorenescene

i got my homemade gift done and was going to add a bought gift and some tot goodies, but my bought gift i have ordered. as soon as it arrives which should only be a week, it's off to make someone happy.


----------



## printersdevil

I am heading out of town next weekend right before Labor Day and won't be home until Sept. 12. My daughter will be here, but won't be here during the day. I just hope if my gift comes that it will be alright all afternoon until she gets home. I also have THREATENED her NOT to open it if it comes. LOL

I am still totally in limbo. I still can't get a handle on what to do for my reapee. I have a few things, but not THE things that will make this great. I am hoping for inspiration while gone. Since I am going up north several states away, I am hoping for an entirely new shopping market.


----------



## Hearts1003

What I ordered for my reapee is on the way! Got to finish my homemade gifts for them then off to my reapee it goes! Hopefully it's ready to ship by the end of the week.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Some of the boxes people are making are amazing gifts all by themselves! Great work witchymom and BR1MSTON3 I am blown away!


----------



## Tannasgach

Zombiebxrs said:


> i hope my victim doesn't mind that i am not a crafty person. i did however find some interesting pieces for him/her. i was fretting about them possibly not liking it, but then i remembered that i am somewhat odd and i have incorporated that into the secret reaper thing, and i think that will work in my favor of it not being boring. oh, the joy of being odd!


I know how you feel Zombiebxrs. While it would be great to receive a homecrafted gift from your reaper, because there are some incredibly talent people on the forum, we have to remember that not everybody can build or make crafty items. Lawd knows I can't; I have trouble just making my bed.  

A store bought gift can be just as awesome as some of the homemade ones. In my likes and dislikes, I tried to suggest homemade items along with store bought items, inside decor as well as outside decorations, my current theme and ongoing displays. Hopefully, my reaper can find something within their comfort level to choose from. I'm not a fan of gore but even if my reaper sends me a flesh-eating zombie or a bag of intestines, I could always put it in the graveyard or find a use for it somewhere.*

I also wonder if my victim is going to like their "gifts". But I think everyone will be thrilled with their items as long as they are Halloween related.

_*please don't send me a flesh-eating zombie. _


----------



## MissMandy

I agree, any and all gifts are awesome. Last year my mother got me some vintage looking Halloween dish cloths from Christmas Tree Shop for my bday and I was as happy as a pig in @!%# LOL. Just for the simple fact that somebody spent their money on you, especially in this economy? I think everyone will be very grateful for whatever they recieve


----------



## seelie8504

Mailing out my victim's present today! I am so excited, I hope they like it!


----------



## Kymmm

Here is a hint for my victim. Creepy cloth, pink glitter and spiders. Hee hee..


----------



## seelie8504

Well, I WAS going to mail out my victim's gift today, but they wanted to charge me close to $25 to mail it at the UPS Store. Craziness!! 

Going to wait until Monday and mail it out through work


----------



## terri73

Hoping my reapee doesn't mind holding out for just a while. Friday morning I am picking up the last of my things for them. I did look through pics and posts on here by the person trying to get an idea of what to send. It's fun but kinda mentally strenuous trying to decide what someone else is going to like.


----------



## JustWhisper

Wow, $25. OUCH! I mailed out a package the other day from East side to West side of US and it cost me $15. That was not too bad. 

I started on my victim's gift this afternoon, finally. I am not sure how it will turn out. Obviously not like I envisioned in my head. LOL. But they don't know what I had in mind, so as long as it is sturdy and looks creepy I think it will be likeable. I hope to be done by tomorrow. Then in the mail Mon or Tues, if I am satisfied with it all.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Okay, this box is on its way to someone I stalked today! Oh but who? Mwahahaha


*THat is so cool I love what you did to the box! Maybe its coming over here??*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

witchymom said:


> hmmm something for my victim maybe? i wonder whats inside? whatever could it be???? and theres going to be MORE boxes??? hmmmm....
> 
> View attachment 83242


*Ooooooh i want it I want it I want it!!! I LOVE the pink drippy stuff!!! So me! Send it over here send it over here, and if im not your victim send it anyway! Besides your victim will be saved with the rescue reapers  Ok Ok fine I know thats not what they are really for But still I hope that box is on its way to me*


----------



## witchymom

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ooooooh i want it I want it I want it!!! I LOVE the pink drippy stuff!!! So me! Send it over here send it over here, and if im not your victim send it anyway! Besides your victim will be saved with the rescue reapers  Ok Ok fine I know thats not what they are really for But still I hope that box is on its way to me*


hmmm is it going to you??? i dont know.... i seem to have forgotten who my victim is!  whatever shall i do.... 

maybe ill just keep it!


----------



## suzika

I have one thing for my victim so far, the rest is being purchased next week. I'm hoping to make one item, but, I am not all that crafty. I'm a sewer but, if it involves tools other than a sewing machine? I'm lost.


----------



## witchymom

suzika said:


> I have one thing for my victim so far, the rest is being purchased next week. I'm hoping to make one item, but, I am not all that crafty. I'm a sewer but, if it involves tools other than a sewing machine? I'm lost.


i can turn a sewing machine ON....does that count?


----------



## SimplyJenn

Sewing is good. You can send that Halloween quilt over to me.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

The nice thing about tracking numbers is you can package stalk AND stalk your victims here at the same time. 8D


----------



## Ghouliet

witchymom said:


> hmmm is it going to you??? i dont know.... i seem to have forgotten who my victim is!  whatever shall i do....
> 
> maybe ill just keep it!



Ohhhh, Oh, what happened temporary amnesia? Did you hit yourself over your head with your scythe? That's ok...come over here and I will bandage you up...just remember to bring the box. lol


----------



## witchymom

Ghouliet said:


> Ohhhh, Oh, what happened temporary amnesia? Did you hit yourself over your head with your scythe? That's ok...come over here and I will bandage you up...just remember to bring the box. lol


I...I... I don't know what happened. I mean, one minute i knew EXACTLY who my victim was and the next... well, i dunno maybe it happened when my friend and I had to flip the trampoline - it was a comical sight.... and maybe a blood vessel popped or something...cause now i just dont know who it is!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Kymmm said:


> Here is a hint for my victim. Creepy cloth, pink glitter and spiders. Hee hee..


*Pink Glitter??? That could be mine that could be mine!!!! More hints please*


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Kymmm said:


> Here is a hint for my victim. Creepy cloth, pink glitter and spiders. Hee hee..


Sounds like something I saw in a Victoria's Secret Catalog!


----------



## witchymom

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Sounds like something I saw in a Victoria's Secret Catalog!


sounds like something i have in my dres... errr... nevermind


----------



## MissMandy

Lmao! I needed a good laugh!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I love UPS tracking!
UPDATE;

Scheduled Delivery:
Wednesday, 08/31/2011, By End of Day
Last Location:
Departed - Jacksonville, FL, United States, Saturday, 08/27/2011


----------



## witchymom

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I love UPS tracking!
> UPDATE;
> 
> Scheduled Delivery:
> Wednesday, 08/31/2011, By End of Day
> Last Location:
> Departed - Jacksonville, FL, United States, Saturday, 08/27/2011


oh oh it could be me it could be me! oh wait.... i dont think it is....LOL


----------



## Zombiebxrs

how about a Saturday night teaser hmmm???? and no more of this outside box stuff. this is the real deal here. Muhahahahahahahaha.......


----------



## Zombiebxrs

oh, and here's a hint for my victim: California Dreamin'.......CAL-I-FOR-NIA DREAMIN', ON SUCH A WINTER'S DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY.........


----------



## witchymom

Zombiebxrs said:


> oh, and here's a hint for my victim: California Dreamin'.......CAL-I-FOR-NIA DREAMIN', ON SUCH A WINTER'S DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY.........


youre sending your victim the Mama's and the Papa's? wow. impressive.  LOLOLOL


----------



## Zombiebxrs

can you imagine the cost of shipping Mama Cass alone?!? oh, i couldn't resist! and i LOVE Mama Cass!!! forgive me. anyway my victim, i'm getting closer to sending. i could send this coming week perhaps if i wanted to. or maybe i'll make you wait. Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. and my victim........you didn't get one of the female members on here who are into fairies and sparkly nice things (no offense). you got ME, Zombiebxrs.....the horror freak. Muhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Imagine if someone shipped themselves as a gift? LOL ...No idea what made me think of that


----------



## Kymmm

California??!! I'm in California!!! Is it coming to me???


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Zombiebxrs said:


> can you imagine the cost of shipping Mama Cass alone?!? oh, i couldn't resist! and i LOVE Mama Cass!!! forgive me. anyway my victim, i'm getting closer to sending. i could send this coming week perhaps if i wanted to. or maybe i'll make you wait. Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. and my victim........you didn't get one of the female members on here who are into fairies and sparkly nice things (no offense). you got ME, Zombiebxrs.....the horror freak. Muhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Hey why are you hating on the sparkly nice things *


----------



## Spookilicious mama

MissMandy said:


> Imagine if someone shipped themselves as a gift? LOL ...No idea what made me think of that


*LMAO!!! Imagine some 5'5 brunette wearing purple glittered peep toe pumps, a purple boa, fabulous outfit not to mention hair jumping out at you and as you open the box you are greeted with a fist full of purple and fucsia glitter being thrown into the air with a big Ta-Daaaaaaaaaaa that followed after? Now that would be something
hmmmmmm I havent sent my gift yet its not too late to still do that*


----------



## JustWhisper

Hmmmm, if I include the cost of clothing I ruined today bumping into wet Great Stuff, and the acrylic nails I now have to get re-done due to NOT wearing gloves while using the GS, I am soooo over budget. LOL. When will I learn? 

A hint for my victim?....Naw. I already told you it is made from Great Stuff. So it HAS to be great, right?

I wonder if I could manage to intercept that package leaving Jacksonville on it's way to where-ever! Or maybe it is coming HERE. I am so excited and focused on making my victim's gift I keep forgetting I am getting one too. And then when I remember I get all excited again.


----------



## sneakykid

Will there be a second round of SRs??


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Spookilicious mama said:


> *LMAO!!! Imagine some 5'5 brunette wearing purple glittered peep toe pumps, a purple boa, fabulous outfit not to mention hair jumping out at you and as you open the box you are greeted with a fist full of purple and fucsia glitter being thrown into the air with a big Ta-Daaaaaaaaaaa that followed after? Now that would be something
> hmmmmmm I havent sent my gift yet its not too late to still do that*


OH MY  Will be watching for a 5'5 box with breathing holes!


----------



## MissMandy

Spookilicious mama said:


> *LMAO!!! Imagine some 5'5 brunette wearing purple glittered peep toe pumps, a purple boa, fabulous outfit not to mention hair jumping out at you and as you open the box you are greeted with a fist full of purple and fucsia glitter being thrown into the air with a big Ta-Daaaaaaaaaaa that followed after? Now that would be something
> hmmmmmm I havent sent my gift yet its not too late to still do that*



Bahahaha! I think that would scare the crap outta me LOL


----------



## Zombiebxrs

aww, no disrepect meant SpookiliciousMama.


----------



## Ghouliet

Hummmm...Will this 5'5 brunette clean house, cook so I can make props?


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Has everyone received their victim yet?? I haven't gotten mine =(


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

^ You may want to pm Bethene, Halloween_Queen. Everyone else has already received their victims 



...and in other great news. I have a brand spanking new nephew!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> ^ You may want to pm Bethene, Halloween_Queen. Everyone else has already received their victims
> 
> 
> 
> ...and in other great news. I have a brand spanking new nephew!


*Whoooo hoooo! Congrats! A new baby haunter in the making*


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Whoooo hoooo! Congrats! A new baby haunter in the making*



THANKS!  And you got that right, he'll definitely get some serious exposure to Haunting!


----------



## MissMandy

Congrats Raven 

Ok, power went out due to the hurricane, so I took a little nap. I actually had a dream I was drowning a sea of glitter! LOL


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Ghouliet said:


> Hummmm...Will this 5'5 brunette clean house, cook so I can make props?



Whoa hold on there... If this lovely 5'5" sparkly brunette does chores uopn delivery, then I'm quite sure shes mailing herself to me!!!!


----------



## djkeebz

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> ^ You may want to pm Bethene, Halloween_Queen. Everyone else has already received their victims
> 
> 
> 
> ...and in other great news. I have a brand spanking new nephew!


Congratulations!


----------



## Hearts1003

Congrats Raven! I have a new niece or nephew on the way. Better be a girl cause she is going to be named after me.


----------



## witchymom

Hearts1003 said:


> Congrats Raven! I have a new niece or nephew on the way. Better be a girl cause she is going to be named after me.


theres nothing wrong with a boy named 'hearts'.well, not in certain circles, anyways  LOLOLOL


----------



## printersdevil

Congrats, Raven.


----------



## Tannasgach

Congratulations Uncle Raven!


----------



## bethene

congrats uncle Raven!! I have 3 great nephews all born since July 18, 2 on hubby's side, but to the 2 nephews I am tightest with, one little guy is a preemy, was born the 16th of Aug., but not due til Oct. 14, he is doing well, considering, learning to suckle, ,that is the hurtle faced right now, can't take the feeding tube out til he learns to eat on his own, 
and on my side, a little guy born the 20th, so my family has grown ~ (now if my kids would only get their act together so I can be a grandma..............)

well, in secret reaper news, Halloween_Queen has her victim, thought she was sent hers already, left a _ out of her name when sending it, I figured out, well ,with 160 plus involved, I am happy that is the only opps!


----------



## bethene

*I have 20 people who have not confirmed that they read the pm about their victim, not sure if they have been back on to get it, but if you are one of those, please, please confirm that you have read the pm,,,,, I am about ready to release my monkeys, so better get on it !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


I guess I should clarify that the confirmed read message hasn't been clicked on for 20 people, not sure if they haven't checked for their reaper or what the heck is going on, If I don't hear from them in a few days will pm them again, but if they don't check for their victim, how do I know they will check pm's at all ?!!??!


----------



## Kymmm

That's a tough one Bethene. And 20 is a lot of people!! Maybe if they have an email listed, you could reach some of them that way? I know it would be a pain but it's the only thing that popped into my lil brain.


----------



## witchymom

Kymmm said:


> That's a tough one Bethene. And 20 is a lot of people!! Maybe if they have an email listed, you could reach some of them that way? I know it would be a pain but it's the only thing that popped into my lil brain.


\

that would be my thought too....


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Kymmm said:


> That's a tough one Bethene. And 20 is a lot of people!!


That's a lot of monkeys to release as well!


----------



## obsessedjack

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> ^ You may want to pm Bethene, Halloween_Queen. Everyone else has already received their victims
> 
> 
> 
> ...and in other great news. I have a brand spanking new nephew!


Congrats! I've got a lil punkin on the way right now. Due in February. It's exciting!


----------



## djkeebz

bethene said:


> congrats uncle Raven!! I have 3 great nephews all born since July 18, 2 on hubby's side, but to the 2 nephews I am tightest with, one little guy is a preemy, was born the 16th of Aug., but not due til Oct. 14, he is doing well, considering, learning to suckle, ,that is the hurtle faced right now, can't take the feeding tube out til he learns to eat on his own,
> and on my side, a little guy born the 20th, so my family has grown ~ (now if my kids would only get their act together so I can be a grandma..............)
> 
> well, in secret reaper news, Halloween_Queen has her victim, thought she was sent hers already, left a _ out of her name when sending it, I figured out, well ,with 160 plus involved, I am happy that is the only opps!


My daughter was due October 12 and was born September 4th...she spent 12 days in NICU and that was her problem, she just needed to eat enough to get the feeding tube out. Now she is 2 next Sunday and has been in the 90th percentile of her peers for the past year. You would never know she was a preemie! Almost 2 and is already almost 3 foot and 34 pounds! My little monster!


----------



## bethene

good to hear, djkeebz, the little guy actually is a pretty good weight, but is skin and bones, but slowly eating better, thanks for the encouragement!
yeah, I had thought of email too, if they have one, not every one does, but that is just extra work, oh well, will wait a few days, then get with them hopefully they all have email!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

MissMandy said:


> Congrats Raven
> 
> Ok, power went out due to the hurricane, so I took a little nap. I actually had a dream I was drowning a sea of glitter! LOL


Lol! Was Spookalicious in that dream too? 



djkeebz said:


> Congratulations!


 Thanks! 



Hearts1003 said:


> Congrats Raven! I have a new niece or nephew on the way. Better be a girl cause she is going to be named after me.


Congrats right back at ya! 



printersdevil said:


> Congrats, Raven.


Thank you kindly ma'am! 



Tannasgach said:


> Congratulations Uncle Raven!


 Thank you madame!



bethene said:


> congrats uncle Raven!! I have 3 great nephews all born since July 18, 2 on hubby's side, but to the 2 nephews I am tightest with, one little guy is a preemy, was born the 16th of Aug., but not due til Oct. 14, he is doing well, considering, learning to suckle, ,that is the hurtle faced right now, can't take the feeding tube out til he learns to eat on his own,
> and on my side, a little guy born the 20th, so my family has grown ~ (now if my kids would only get their act together so I can be a grandma..............)
> 
> well, in secret reaper news, Halloween_Queen has her victim, thought she was sent hers already, left a _ out of her name when sending it, I figured out, well ,with 160 plus involved, I am happy that is the only opps!


Lol! Don't be in a hurry to be a Grandma...next thing you know you'll be a Great Grandmother, and feeling old & decrepit! Wow, 3 great nephews? Pffft! Someones been...errr...busy?!? Congrats! 


Thanks everyone  The support means a lot to me, thank you again!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

obsessedjack said:


> Congrats! I've got a lil punkin on the way right now. Due in February. It's exciting!


Congrats to you! There is little like the pitter patter of little feet. Now, if they just came w/ a mute button until they reached adulthood! 


Edit/ Site won't let you quote but 10 posts now.  Sorry for having to double post to answer the 11th


----------



## obsessedjack

yea no mute button or instruction manual. what gives?lol


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

obsessedjack said:


> yea no mute button or instruction manual. what gives?lol


LoL! Guess we'll just have to settle for noise cancelling headphones


----------



## njwilk

So, just suppose your victim seems to need some spooky music for Halloween. And you don't know what they already have. What would pop into your head? I have several playlists for my haunt, varying from the silly Monster Mash stuff for early in the evening to POC soundtrack (yeah, big into the pirate theme), spooky classical music, rowdy sea songs, pounding rock music, and several CDs of Midnight Syndicate music. So I tend to go with whatever mood I'm in. What do other people enjoy? (I know, I'm transparently hoping my victim will reply - just call me Caspar the friendly Reaper.)


----------



## printersdevil

I would love just a good mix of Halloween music. I would love to have one set for my witches party and then another that is just varied. My theme changes each year, but my decor is just varied throughout the house and yards. I guess more of a haunted house party. I am musically challenged, so would LOVE a gift like this.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I love getting all types of halloween music cd's but my favorite are the spooky eerie mood setting ones like midnight syndicate. I dont have it in front of me but Mhooch sent me an awesome CD last year. Hooch if you read this can you post the name. My CD is packed away. It was great sounds and eerie mood type music. I like those types of CD's. Much better than the ones that just have people screaming or shouting , or chains rattling for no reason. Im sure though any CD you send your victim will be appreciated, there is always room in a haunt for new music*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

MissMandy said:


> Congrats Raven
> 
> Ok, power went out due to the hurricane, so I took a little nap. I actually had a dream I was drowning a sea of glitter! LOL


*LOL! Well while I have been known to show up in dreams now and then....to drown people by glitter is not by style I prefer to make your dreams more fun! Perhaps a fist full of glitter in the air but certainly not death by glitter LOL *


----------



## MissMandy

LOL well I don't think you did it intentionaly. It was more like, you just got a tad excited and went overboard with the glitter LOL


Hmm, I know I menioned music in my likes. Could I possibly be your victim?  If so, I need spooky sounds kinda music for my haunt. Moans, groans, chains, lightening, witch's cackles.....that kinda good stuff


----------



## BR1MSTON3

njwilk said:


> So, just suppose your victim seems to need some spooky music for Halloween. And you don't know what they already have. What would pop into your head? I have several playlists for my haunt, varying from the silly Monster Mash stuff for early in the evening to POC soundtrack (yeah, big into the pirate theme), spooky classical music, rowdy sea songs, pounding rock music, and several CDs of Midnight Syndicate music. So I tend to go with whatever mood I'm in. What do other people enjoy? (I know, I'm transparently hoping my victim will reply - just call me Caspar the friendly Reaper.)


I am kind of weird on the music, or at least different. I try to go with a mood, not necessarily the traditional haunted music. I had a very Southern Gothic looking graveyard one year and we actually used the soundtrack to General's Daughter and it really was a creepy mix. Music is such a broad range of taste and effects, hope your victim speaks out!


----------



## Ghouliet

We have a cemetery every year, with a few zombies here and there. Until now we have never used any music so we don't have any. We haven't gotten around to it yet but we were thinking of putting some sound effects together this year, like raven cawing, owls hooting, moaning of zombies, distant bell tolling, thunder roaringing that sort of thing. As to an actual song or music, I hadn't given it any thought, perhaps lil ghouliette has.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Have to mention: The App: Halloween Spooky Sound Box is free at iTunes.

I was wondering the same thing about the music. Cuz some may want stuff, like monster mash (LOL) addams family or more like carmina burana or different funeral marches. Then there's the spooky sounds with background music: love those.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

SimplyJenn said:


> Have to mention: The App: Halloween Spooky Sound Box is free at iTunes.
> 
> I was wondering the same thing about the music. Cuz some may want stuff, like ... carmina burana or different funeral marches.


Ghost Town showed me this link and it was worth the purchase. Has several of those type songs.

[url]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0048NUUS2/ref=dm_ty_alb?ie=UTF8&qid=1309982228&sr=301-4[/URL]


----------



## kallie

That just made me laugh so hard!!! Hahahahaha


----------



## kallie

My reapee's all done. Just need to ship out. I'm gonna wait awhile, as you all know I've been having some issues with this set up.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

njwilk said:


> So, just suppose your victim seems to need some spooky music for Halloween. And you don't know what they already have. What would pop into your head? I have several playlists for my haunt, varying from the silly Monster Mash stuff for early in the evening to POC soundtrack (yeah, big into the pirate theme), spooky classical music, rowdy sea songs, pounding rock music, and several CDs of Midnight Syndicate music. So I tend to go with whatever mood I'm in. What do other people enjoy? (I know, I'm transparently hoping my victim will reply - just call me Caspar the friendly Reaper.)


A little off the wall gem I stumbled on is Nocturnus by Robert Short. 

http://www.amazon.com/Nocturnus/dp/B001AJE4JI/ref=tmm_msc_title_0


----------



## dee14399

I bought the coolest metal sign at a antique store today. 
I want to keep it for myself but I think it will fit in great with my
victims theme. So I guess Its going  Hope the like it as much as I do!!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Ghouliet said:


> We have a cemetery every year, with a few zombies here and there. Until now we have never used any music so we don't have any. We haven't gotten around to it yet but we were thinking of putting some sound effects together this year, like raven cawing, owls hooting, moaning of zombies, distant bell tolling, thunder roaringing that sort of thing. As to an actual song or music, I hadn't given it any thought, perhaps lil ghouliette has.


Well, I know when I added music to our list of likes.... I was thinking more sound effect type tracks like Ghouliet mentioned... but I would also love some eerie (wordless) music. Something that would go with our zombie/undead theme. Just in case it's us.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Dee, I am the same way with what I bought my victim. I love these things they are so cool. I really hope that my vic will like them as much as I do. I am hoping they fit in well with what they have.


----------



## Hearts1003

I've had no luck at any thrift stores and what not. For my reapee and me. I did find a few little things at a couple garage sales a few weeks ago but that was it.


----------



## madame_mcspanky

I got a note from my Reaper today:










Can't wait for the goodies!


----------



## Ghouliet

Great idea sending a card, it builds the suspense. Really cool looking card too, very creative!


----------



## Kymmm

If anyone is looking for spooky music, check out Nox Arcana. I have their CD playing in my graveyard but it's great for haunted houses too! Love them!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Kymmm said:


> If anyone is looking for spooky music, check out Nox Arcana.


I love it, that is some eerie stuff!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

08/29/2011 1:04 P.M. Delivered 

Our victim got their gift 10 minutes ago....


----------



## djkeebz

I just checked outside......couldn't find it. Delivery guy must have went to the wrong house. I will be back, gotta go check around the neighborhood!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Lil Ghouliette said:


> 08/29/2011 1:04 P.M. Delivered
> 
> Our victim got their gift 10 minutes ago....



Wasn't mine...


----------



## witchymom

wasnt mine either.  all i got was a thunderstorm with hail...


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I mailed a very LARGE box today!!!!!


----------



## witchymom

The Halloween Lady said:


> I mailed a very LARGE box today!!!!!


TO ME??? TO MEEEEE?????????

 yeah this smiley looks more grimacy than winky LOLOLOL


----------



## BR1MSTON3

The Halloween Lady said:


> I mailed a very LARGE box today!!!!!


I got a large box today!!!!


----------



## witchymom

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I got a large box today!!!!


i got a rock.


----------



## jenscats5

Picked up a couple more things today for my Reap-ee and worked on a project for them today - just a few touch-ups & it'll be done & I'll be ready to mail!!!

No I won't post pics!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

witchymom said:


> i got a rock.


put a couple of craft googly eyes on him and you have yourself a pet rock!


----------



## witchymom

BR1MSTON3 said:


> put a couple of craft googly eyes on him and you have yourself a pet rock!


i shall name him george. and i will love him and hold him and pet him and....


----------



## xtina666

I got a few great things today for my victim!! so excited


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

witchymom said:


> i got a rock.



I got a headache :S


----------



## witchymom

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> I got a headache :S


hmmm wonder how that happened ::shrug::


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

witchymom said:


> hmmm wonder how that happened ::shrug::



Lol! Yeah, I guess it went away just until the ibuprofen wore off. It's back w/ a vengeance :/


----------



## witchymom

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Lol! Yeah, I guess it went away just until the ibuprofen wore off. It's back w/ a vengeance :/


 feel better soon! take some more!


----------



## Kymmm

witchymom said:


> i shall name him george. and i will love him and hold him and pet him and....


This made me giggle.. thanks!


----------



## Halloween Princess

I received a threat/warning?? from my secret reaper today. Either way, it was hilarious. I thought they gave it away by using a return address & what I thought was their screen name, but no luck figuring it out.


----------



## obsessedjack

That's awesome!! Love it!


----------



## Kymmm

That note was a great treat!! Love the idea!!


----------



## Growler

Thanks for those wonderful music selections. I just added two more to my wish list on Amazon and downloaded the spooky box.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

So fun Halloween Princess - what a great idea to pre-reap!
Got a text from my Aunt - she got reaped today and loves it! This only made me more excited to finish up making my items for my victim!


----------



## njwilk

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ghost Town showed me this link and it was worth the purchase. Has several of those type songs.
> 
> [url]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0048NUUS2/ref=dm_ty_alb?ie=UTF8&qid=1309982228&sr=301-4[/URL]


Love it - I just downloaded the album and I know some of those pieces will be used in my haunt.


----------



## Hearts1003

Finished two things for my reapee. Just have to finish another and I believe I'm done. I went way overboard.


----------



## The Red Hallows

Lil Ghouliette said:


> 08/29/2011 1:04 P.M. Delivered
> 
> Our victim got their gift 10 minutes ago....



*Did you just give away who you are to your secret reaper? *

I thought we weren't supposed to say who we reaped or who is our reapee until everybody got their gift. 

Nevermind. I guess as long as your reapee doesn't say I got my gift today at 1:04 pm neither of you told the secret to us.


----------



## njwilk

Ghouliet said:


> We have a cemetery every year, with a few zombies here and there. Until now we have never used any music so we don't have any. We haven't gotten around to it yet but we were thinking of putting some sound effects together this year, like raven cawing, owls hooting, moaning of zombies, distant bell tolling, thunder roaringing that sort of thing. As to an actual song or music, I hadn't given it any thought, perhaps lil ghouliette has.


The ravens cawing is a hit in my haunt. Early in the month I tie a flock of crows in the fig tree where my graveyard will go and hide some speakers out there playing the sounds in a loop. Always makes people stop and look around.


----------



## Ghouliet

The Red Hallows said:


> *Did you just give away who you are to your secret reaper? *
> 
> I thought we weren't supposed to say who we reaped or who is our reapee until everybody got their gift.
> 
> Nevermind. I guess as long as your reapee doesn't say I got my gift today at 1:04 pm neither of you told the secret to us.


With one of the things we included in our Victims gift, I think it will be very easy for him or her to deduce who Reaped them.


----------



## hallorenescene

princess, that is way cool. wish i'd thought of it first. that gives me an idea. i think i will mail a card tomorrow and my package. lol.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Maybe the 10 minutes ago thing was from the package tracking thing?


----------



## Ghouliet

That is exactly where lil ghouliette got the 10 min thing from. 
This reaper thing has been so much fun to do, I am going to have to keep an eye out for it every year.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

So frustrating, I can't give any more hints w/o giving the whole thing away. Suffice it to say, I'm sure my victim will need a new pair of pants when they open the box. Whether that be from excitement, or an increment of excremental fear...or both. I'll never tell!  

I will say that I'm quite pleased w/ how the details are coming out.  This is *definitely* overboard but I think she deserves it!


----------



## bethene

well, I worked on my projects tonight, decided I need some thing different for one, didn't like what I had, I think they are turning out pretty good, never made anything like a couple of the things before, it is fun!! need hubby to help with one thing before I can finish it, and a couple more things left to do, then have to find a box to ship,,,,,,,, hope my victim likes it all!


----------



## skullnbones

i can't wait....i am so *BAD* at keeping surprises...so i haven't said much on here......i am only half way done.....if i stop where i am supposed to....so many ideas not enough time!


----------



## Kymmm

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> So frustrating, I can't give any more hints w/o giving the whole thing away. Suffice it to say, I'm sure my victim will need a new pair of pants when they open the box. Whether that be from excitement, or an increment of excremental fear...or both. I'll never tell!
> 
> I will say that I'm quite pleased w/ how the details are coming out.  This is *definitely* overboard but I think she deserves it!


This has me intrigued.. Can't wait to see the pics when the box is opened! 
Just a suggestion for everyone, take pics before you ship your gift out. That way if your victim doesn't post a pic, we still get to see..


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Kymmm said:


> This has me intrigued.. Can't wait to see the pics when the box is opened!
> Just a suggestion for everyone, take pics before you ship your gift out. That way if your victim doesn't post a pic, we still get to see..


No worries, being that this is my first exploration into the world of paper mache. I will definitely be taking pics, and thanks for the great suggestion 


I hope others are as intrigued as you are  I will leave it at: It's like the first haunt you put on in a new neighborhood. I'm ready with the king sized candy bars!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Sooooo were we supposed to make our gifts this year? I know in the past some people do and some purchase new and some purchase yard sales and send a mix of new and yard sales and some even upcycle...but I see so many people are making something Im wondering if i missed something. I can tell you right now I will not be making anything but I am quite the shopper  so im sure my victim will be ok Just curious though about the making rule did I miss something?*


----------



## MissMandy

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> So frustrating, I can't give any more hints w/o giving the whole thing away. Suffice it to say, I'm sure my victim will need a new pair of pants when they open the box. Whether that be from excitement, or an increment of excremental fear...or both. I'll never tell!
> 
> I will say that I'm quite pleased w/ how the details are coming out.  This is *definitely* overboard but I think she deserves it!



Oh great. Now I gotta be wearing Depends until my gift arrives just incase? Good grief


----------



## MissMandy

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Sooooo were we supposed to make our gifts this year? I know in the past some people do and some purchase new and some purchase yard sales and send a mix of new and yard sales and some even upcycle...but I see so many people are making something Im wondering if i missed something. I can tell you right now I will not be making anything but I am quite the shopper  so im sure my victim will be ok Just curious though about the making rule did I miss something?*


Nah, I don't think so chickaboo. We just have a lot of crafty people amongst us lol. I mainly bought stuff too. Only made a couple of craft type things. But I think my vic will like it


----------



## bethene

no, Spooki, there is no set way for a reaper gift, home made, store bought, garage sale bought, you name it, if you think your victim might like it, you have free reign!I just found things I can make that I hope will go with the theme of my victim,,, I usually do a mix of things - so no worries!! well, I always worry that some one will like what I made, but other than that!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

MissMandy said:


> Oh great. Now I gotta be wearing Depends until my gift arrives just incase? Good grief



Maaaybeeee  I'm not saying annnything else.


----------



## witchymom

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Maaaybeeee  I'm not saying annnything else.


maybe its MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  i wanna be reaped! 

actually, id just be happy to be rid of this headache, at the moment.... LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## kallie

bethene said:


> no, Spooki, there is no set way for a reaper gift, home made, store bought, garage sale bought, you name it, if you think your victim might like it, you have free reign!I just found things I can make that I hope will go with the theme of my victim,,, I usually do a mix of things - so no worries!! well, I always worry that some one will like what I made, but other than that!


I actually have something in my collection that I never have used and thought it would be perfect for my reap. I bought it about 4 years ago and still has tags on it! I'm cool with that too If my reaper wants to get rid of something that they don't use anymore, send it my way


----------



## ajbanz

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> So frustrating, I can't give any more hints w/o giving the whole thing away. Suffice it to say, I'm sure my victim will need a new pair of pants when they open the box. Whether that be from excitement, or an increment of excremental fear...or both. I'll never tell!
> 
> I will say that I'm quite pleased w/ how the details are coming out.  This is *definitely* overboard but I think she deserves it!


Yes, I do deserve it.

Still working on my reapees gift. Just can't seem to get it quite right.


----------



## hallorenescene

raven, is your package a jack in the box? if it is a jack in the box spider, i would need a new pair of pants, and the gift would be flat. i stomp, i mean really stomp spiders

kymmm, good idea about taking pics of your package. this is my fourth year for participating, and i have yet for my victum to post pics. 

i'm still hoping to get my gift out today. i started making a couple of accessories i need to finish, but they shouldn't take long. i am so excited.

oh, and raven, i like your crow tree idea.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

I've got several items I know I'm never going to use again, most of them in original packaging, that I'm probably going to send to my victim. I'm also making a few smaller items, and have some store bought in the mix as well. I really do think it's whatever works for you. 

I've got a really odd shaped item, and I want to ship it without taking it apart (which I'm not even sure I can do) and that is going to jump my shipping charges up quite a bit if I ship in a box long enough to fit the darned thing... but I really want to send it! 

I may just stop whining about it and go with a bigger box, but the only one that seems to work now is at least 2 foot tall... that's a BIG box. I wanted a plain box to decorate too, but this one has stuff all over. 

Will UPS be okay if I spray paint a box? I've drawn all over them in the past, but if I paint that sucker black and white, with skulls and stuff, is that going to freak them out enough to not ship it?


----------



## MissMandy

Frankie's Girl, you could always wrap the box in shipping paper and then decorate. That's what I plan to do.


----------



## Growler

I just called our ups store and she said if you send ground...decorating (painting) your box will be fine. Can't do it air and can't have paint IN the box.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Frankie's Girl said:


> I've got several items I know I'm never going to use again, most of them in original packaging, that I'm probably going to send to my victim. I'm also making a few smaller items, and have some store bought in the mix as well. I really do think it's whatever works for you.
> 
> I've got a really odd shaped item, and I want to ship it without taking it apart (which I'm not even sure I can do) and that is going to jump my shipping charges up quite a bit if I ship in a box long enough to fit the darned thing... but I really want to send it!
> 
> I may just stop whining about it and go with a bigger box, but the only one that seems to work now is at least 2 foot tall... that's a BIG box. I wanted a plain box to decorate too, but this one has stuff all over.
> 
> Will UPS be okay if I spray paint a box? I've drawn all over them in the past, but if I paint that sucker black and white, with skulls and stuff, is that going to freak them out enough to not ship it?


Two things, I know how you feel on taking it apart. I took a picture of how it all kind of assembled and let my reaper know what the idea was before semi pulling it apart. I also spray painted the box orange to do the jol and ups didn't say a thing about it!

On a different note, to deal with the withdraw of stalking my victim, I have resorted to stalking the ups tracking system!


----------



## Ghouliet

Oh, Oh, packages are being mailed...to Arizona perhaps????


----------



## Growler

Nope, nothing to TX or AR. Too damn hot and everything will melt on the way! lol


----------



## Araniella

hallorenescene said:


> raven, is your package a jack in the box? if it is a jack in the box spider, i would need a new pair of pants, and the gift would be flat. i stomp, i mean really stomp spiders


OMG---I would SO just LOVE a spider in the box!! Just sayin'


----------



## witchymom

well i will let everyone know what raven sent me LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Ghouliet

Growler said:


> Nope, nothing to TX or AR. Too damn hot and everything will melt on the way! lol


Oh, you had me worried there for a second, good thing I do not live in Texas or Arkansas... hot you say...whatever do you mean, my house is a comfortable 79 degrees; And NO, you can't go outside!


----------



## nhh

I have everything finally. Just a little bit of crafting to do this weekend... and add any other "items" I may find between now and then... Then my package will be on it's way!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I hope my victim is the patient type  It's a rather complex idea that I'm working on, but it will be soooo worth it in the end!  


...and no, it's not a spider. Guess again!


----------



## JustWhisper

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> I hope my victim is the patient type  It's a rather complex idea that I'm working on, but it will be soooo worth it in the end!
> 
> 
> ...and no, it's not a spider. Guess again!


Yes, Yes! I can be VERY patient! I love complex also. And I know I will love whatever you are making me.  But can you hurry maybe just a little bit because I can only be patient for a little while. Oooooooohhhh, I think I am gonna wet myself now. I feel all jiggly and antsy inside. Before, I didn't think about GETTING a package. Now I can't wait. Thanks Raven. Ha Ha!

Frankie, first of all...REALLY nice to see you. I haven't talked to you in forever. I painted my box solid black last year and glued pics all over it. UPS didn't care. Someone suggested covering your box in paper. If you do, make sure it is ALL glued to the box securely. Or tape the crap out of it. Because they will find a way to rip it all to pieces.

I have to second, or third, the idea of taking pics. My recipients have never posted pics or a public thank you for my gifts. Geesh...did my gifts suck that badly?


----------



## witchymom

im patient and i dont care that its not a spider so you can send it on my way


----------



## hallorenescene

raven, i'm okay with fake spiders [hate passionatly real spiders], although if one was a jack in the box and jumped out at me, it would freak me. lol. then i would run around and terrify everyone with it. i'm bad like that


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Hmm, it seems I've managed to pique more than a little interest in my devious plans! *3vil grin$ ensue*


----------



## djkeebz

MissMandy said:


> Nah, I don't think so chickaboo. We just have a lot of crafty people amongst us lol. I mainly bought stuff too. Only made a couple of craft type things. But I think my vic will like it


 I tried to make a gift for my victim...it didn't really turn out like I wanted, but I think SHE will like it! I mainly bought things that went with HER theme and made something as a little extra!


----------



## kallie

As someone with naturally bad anxiety and nerves, this kind of stuff KILLS me!! I too am so excited to send _and _receive. I thought I was done with my reaps gift, but I'm prolly gonna have to add more to it. I just can't help myself.  weeeeeee!


----------



## MissMandy

djkeebz said:


> I tried to make a gift for my victim...it didn't really turn out like I wanted, but I think SHE will like it! I mainly bought things that went with HER theme and made something as a little extra!



Trying to hint at something? LOL


----------



## Tannasgach

I have all my items for my victim but now have to figure out how to package it.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Sooooo were we supposed to make our gifts this year? I know in the past some people do and some purchase new and some purchase yard sales and send a mix of new and yard sales and some even upcycle...but I see so many people are making something Im wondering if i missed something. I can tell you right now I will not be making anything but I am quite the shopper  so im sure my victim will be ok Just curious though about the making rule did I miss something?*



Spooki, I am waaaaay to insecure to send something I made. However I am quite confident in my shopping abilities!


----------



## witchymom

The Halloween Lady said:


> Spooki, I am waaaaay to insecure to send something I made. However I am quite confident in my shopping abilities!


arent most women???LOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy

Can you imagine all of us gals shopping together? LOL Our credit cards would be quivering in our wallets!


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> Can you imagine all of us gals shopping together? LOL Our credit cards would be quivering in our wallets!


LOL well, i work on a cash and carry basis, so the credit cards would be safe, but my checking account might not be! LMAO


----------



## Kymmm

Frankie's Girl said:


> I've got a really odd shaped item, and I want to ship it without taking it apart (which I'm not even sure I can do) and that is going to jump my shipping charges up quite a bit if I ship in a box long enough to fit the darned thing... but I really want to send it!
> 
> I may just stop whining about it and go with a bigger box, but the only one that seems to work now is at least 2 foot tall...


I am in the same boat.. I need a box at least 27 inches tall. I'm not even sure where to go to find one. lol


----------



## MissMandy

Kymmm said:


> I am in the same boat.. I need a box at least 27 inches tall. I'm not even sure where to go to find one. lol



Check your local grocery and drug stores. They usually have big boxes from toilet paper and such.


----------



## bethene

I love the idea of a pre-reaper card, but it would give the game away totally, would know exactly who it is who sent it! 
I never thought of painting a box, sounds like a cool idea! I bought a couple more things today to use making part of the gift, but am too tired tonight , don't want to mess it up at all, stayed up too late last night! will try to get it mailed before I go camping next week, other wise it will be when I get back, before the deadline, but close, 

to all you SR folks. got a pm from Spookyone today, she told Nowhining why she was getting all the goodies, and said it made her cry with happiness, so all you guys ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kymmm

Awwww... that's touching..  
Hey Bethene, were you ale to get a hold of the 20 that hadn't acknowledged getting their victim? Just curious.


----------



## bethene

well, looking at the list, some of the ones who didn't click on the "have read this" button, are some that are posting here about what they are making their victim, will go and check the list again, and send some more pm's and see where we stand!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Ooo update

Scheduled Delivery:
Wednesday, 08/31/2011, By End of Day
Last Location:
Departed - Cincinnati, OH, United States, Tuesday, 08/30/2011

Although that took a weird turn!


----------



## ajbanz

JustWhisper said:


> Yes, Yes! I can be VERY patient! I love complex also. And I know I will love whatever you are making me.  But can you hurry maybe just a little bit because I can only be patient for a little while. Oooooooohhhh, I think I am gonna wet myself now. I feel all jiggly and antsy inside. Before, I didn't think about GETTING a package. Now I can't wait. Thanks Raven. Ha Ha!
> 
> Frankie, first of all...REALLY nice to see you. I haven't talked to you in forever. I painted my box solid black last year and glued pics all over it. UPS didn't care. Someone suggested covering your box in paper. If you do, make sure it is ALL glued to the box securely. Or tape the crap out of it. Because they will find a way to rip it all to pieces.
> 
> I have to second, or third, the idea of taking pics. My recipients have never posted pics or a public thank you for my gifts. Geesh...did my gifts suck that badly?


Never say never. I posted pics last year!!! I leave my wooden mug out all year round.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

bethene said:


> I love the idea of a pre-reaper card, but it would give the game away totally, would know exactly who it is who sent it!
> I never thought of painting a box, sounds like a cool idea! I bought a couple more things today to use making part of the gift, but am too tired tonight , don't want to mess it up at all, stayed up too late last night! will try to get it mailed before I go camping next week, other wise it will be when I get back, before the deadline, but close,
> 
> to all you SR folks. got a pm from Spookyone today, she told Nowhining why she was getting all the goodies, and said it made her cry with happiness, so all you guys ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I mailed Nowhining a little somthing yesterday


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Lol! Not a jack in the box, nor a spider, or flora & fauna. Well, ok...maybe fauna in a graveyard. Teaser pic inbound! =D









^^ Well, what is it? __ O __ I dunno, and if I did...I wouldn't tell!  
*******************\/ \/*********************************


----------



## Kymmm

OoooOOooo!!! Looks like something I would like!! That's what it is!! I win!! I win!! I win!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

bethene said:


> to all you SR folks. got a pm from Spookyone today, she told Nowhining why she was getting all the goodies, and said it made her cry with happiness, so all you guys ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I can't wait for Nowhining to come back and spam us with pictures of all her get well gifts!


----------



## bethene

well, I have pm'd some of the people who didn't push the read confirmation button, and a few got back, for some reason , they got their vic, but it didn't show up as read. one explanation makes sense, they got it via email, and opened it thru there, and also some one suggested that maybe because they opened it on their phone, will keep pm;in folks til I get to all of them,,, just in case! I am sure it is mostly reasons like these suggested, but need to check!


----------



## witchymom

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Lol! Not a jack in the box, nor a spider, or flora & fauna. Well, ok...maybe fauna in a graveyard. Teaser pic inbound! =D
> 
> View attachment 84018
> 
> 
> ^^ Well, what is it? __ O __ I dunno, and if I did...I wouldn't tell!
> *******************\/ \/*********************************





BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ooo update
> 
> Scheduled Delivery:
> Wednesday, 08/31/2011, By End of Day
> Last Location:
> Departed - Cincinnati, OH, United States, Tuesday, 08/30/2011
> 
> Although that took a weird turn!



raven AND BR1MSTON3 are my reapers??? what a lucky lucky lucky gal i am!  LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## BR1MSTON3

witchymom said:


> raven AND BR1MSTON3 are my reapers??? what a lucky lucky lucky gal i am!  LOLOLOLOLOLOL


Why stop there? I would claim some more just to be safe


----------



## witchymom

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Why stop there? I would claim some more just to be safe


well, i wouldnt want to be greedy....LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo


----------



## MissMandy

I have 3 packages to mail. The SR gift, a little something for NOWHINING and something else  Oh! Also gotta mail Britishwich's OT order, whenenever it comes in.


----------



## Tannasgach

People are saying that UPS is cheaper to mail than FedEx; is that correct?


----------



## Hearts1003

bethene:1145973 said:


> well, looking at the list, some of the ones who didn't click on the "have read this" button, are some that are posting here about what they are making their victim, will go and check the list again, and send some more pm's and see where we stand!


I must be blind, stupid or both. Where is the "have read this" button?


----------



## witchymom

Hearts1003 said:


> I must be blind, stupid or both. Where is the "have read this" button?


it is, i believe, on the confirm read receipt in the private messages.


----------



## Rikki

Tannasgach said:


> People are saying that UPS is cheaper to mail than FedEx; is that correct?


It really depends on a couple of variables. Both places have shipping calculators on their websites. Just pack everything up, then measure and weigh the box, plug the numbers into the calculators and see who is cheaper!


----------



## Tannasgach

Thanks Riki, now all I need is a scale. lol Oh yeah, and I have to find a box....


----------



## peeweepinson

Just want to say whoever my Secret Reaper is: YOU ARE THE BEST!!!! More to you later when I know who you are, You Little Devil!!


----------



## witchymom

peeweepinson said:


> Just want to say whoever my Secret Reaper is: YOU ARE THE BEST!!!! More to you later when I know who you are, You Little Devil!!


did you get something????? 

i wanna see


----------



## BR1MSTON3

witchymom said:


> did you get something?????
> 
> i wanna see


See;



Sorry, as per rules, can't show you what I got inside


----------



## witchymom

grumble grumble stupid rules grumble grumble


----------



## CreepySpiders

BR1MSTON3 said:


> See;
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, as per rules, can't show you what I got inside


You should put a picture in your album =) and not call it your Reaper gift. Maybe new props 2011? bwahahahaha


----------



## kallie

Alrighty!! I'm gettin antsy!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

CreepySpiders said:


> You should put a picture in your album =) and not call it your Reaper gift. Maybe new props 2011? bwahahahaha


Oh that is sneaky!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Confused....we aren't supposed to put our names on our gift? Oops.


----------



## witchymom

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Confused....we aren't supposed to put our names on our gift? Oops.


you can, some do,some dont


----------



## MissMandy

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Confused....we aren't supposed to put our names on our gift? Oops.


No, you can  That's entirely up to the reaper


----------



## hallorenescene

raven, you posted to much....it is fingers of a hand. will be a pretty sweet gift, i like
i'm not putting my name on my gift, but they will know who i am, i'm jester girl!
i didn't get my gift sent yesterday like planned. but am hoping to today. it's all boxed up and just got to see who is cheaper...the post office or the ups. and then it's on it's way. i wish i could see the face when they open it


----------



## BR1MSTON3

hallorenescene said:


> i'm not putting my name on my gift, but they will know who i am, i'm jester girl!


I wanted to leave hints only, but my victim is newer to the forum, so not sure they would know who it was.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Hallo, I'll make sure my hubby has the camera ready!!!


----------



## nhh

My first glue gun burn of the season... But I finished my victims gift and it came out pretty cool, if I do say so myself . I'd post it in the crafts section but, no. Sadly you will all have to wait 

Now just packing up and sending it off.


----------



## witchymom

nhh said:


> My first glue gun burn of the season...


LOL i got my first one (glue gun burn) on my SR Present too !


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

hallorenescene said:


> raven, you posted to much....it is fingers of a hand. will be a pretty sweet gift, i like



Lol! Thanks! It's not to much, anyone that's been paying really close attention to detail already had a good idea. 

On another note. I am rather annoyed that some pieces were shipped USPS parcel post when it was supposed to be Priority Shipping. Someones getting a bad to luke warm rating on ebay, once the box arrives. Really aggravating because I paid for Priority and they're pocketing the difference?


----------



## krnlmustrd

JustWhisper said:


> ...I painted my box solid black last year and glued pics all over it. UPS didn't care. ...


I spray painted my box black yesterday and even today, although it appears all dry, if I run a hand across it, my hand comes away with black residue. Not much, but I wouldn't want to send it in this condition. I don't know if it needs more drying time. Or if it was the box, which was a glossy UPS express box. Or the paint, which was a High Temp Enamel since that's what I had on hand. 

I'd hate to just cover the whole thing in clear tape which would ruin the look. Any ideas?


----------



## witchymom

krnlmustrd said:


> I spray painted my box black yesterday and even today, although it appears all dry, if I run a hand across it, my hand comes away with black residue. Not much, but I wouldn't want to send it in this condition. I don't know if it needs more drying time. Or if it was the box, which was a glossy UPS express box. Or the paint, which was a High Temp Enamel since that's what I had on hand.
> 
> I'd hate to just cover the whole thing in clear tape which would ruin the look. Any ideas?


maybe a clear sealer spray?


----------



## Spookerstar

I am so excited! I had my secret reaper package sitting on my porch when I got home from work the other day. It was even better then Christmas morning! My package was several packages all in one big one. I savored every moment opening each item. My reaper went all out! I cant wait to share photos.
Bring on Halloween!


----------



## Paulaween

I got my SR gift today. I am almost speechless they couldn't have done better...I love , love , love it. I feel almost like I won the lottery!!!
It is amazing.. just so perfect. 
thank you so much SR.....
we are supposed to wait to post pictures till closer to the end right???


----------



## witchymom

i need more spray paint....grrrrr


----------



## Ghouliet

witchymom said:


> grumble grumble stupid rules grumble grumble


I'm right with you, this waiting to see what everyone got is building so much suspense, much like the anticipation that keeps building about what package will be mine. I keep watching them wing their way to other places.


----------



## GiggleFairy

I still can't believe so many people have gotten their packages. It's a good thing I posted a fair warning that I was taking a bit more time gathering my goodies because I had something disappointing happen today. I got home from my doc appointment and a big box was on my doorstep - a box full of items I'd ordered recently. Inside the box were several other boxes. I opened one of them and an item I'd purchased for my VIC-TIM was in there; B-R-O-K-E-N.  Thank goodness I have that "issue" where I can't buy someone something unless I have one as well, so the "good" item will go to my reapee and I'll work on getting a replacement for the other item. WHEW! For once my splurging paid off. 

I've also gathered a few other items to "throw in" with the meatier stuff and I'm really tickled over them. I swear I have just as much (if not more) fun preparing a package to send off than receiving one!  It's neat how everyone is all giddy over gathering stuff and sending it off. Then it's like, WAIT A MINUTE! I got a package, too!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

^ ...and that my friends, is why I haaaate shipping companies!


----------



## witchymom

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> ^ ...and that my friends, is why I haaaate shipping companies!


should have seen the box my little signs arrived in today grrrr but the signs themselves were ok, at least


----------



## bethene

yes, as much as I feel bad, I want to wait to post pics til most have their gifts, hey, you should be happy I am not doing what the secret santa group is doing over on larry's christmas site, there, no pics til *everyone* has their gifts, of course, there are alot less people, but still!! !!
boy, I need to get busy, hubby did some drilling for me today, but there is a bit of a problem with it, don't like it, so will buy another and have him drill it again - hopefully no problems this time! 
Hearts1003, when you opened your pm their should of been a box that popped up in the middle of it that said that I requested that you click on it to confirm that you read it, seems like it doesn't show up all the time though, but know I sent it, cuz it is in my tracking messages box, so am confused a bit myself!!!


----------



## frenchy

Hopefully i will be able to finish half of my victim gift this weekend as here its a long weekend . So i will be able to be sending before the deadline .

Frenchy


----------



## Ghouliet

Bethene, I actually think the waiting makes it a bit more exciting. We get to see all these hints and wonder about where packages are heading. We can pretend we are getting anyone's package and at the end we will get our package and a flood of ideas that we may want to steal, I mean copy...lol


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Ghouliet said:


> Bethene, I actually think the waiting makes it a bit more exciting. We get to see all these hints and wonder about where packages are heading. We can pretend we are getting anyone's package and at the end we will get our package and a flood of ideas that we may want to steal, I mean copy...lol


I agree. I am still enjoying this very much. I am super fortunate in having received and my victim having received theirs. Everybody on here is family, so it is fun to watch and see what they got! For now, I will pop some popcorn, sit back and watch the fun unfold, little bit at a time. It is great to see everybody going nuts because it just means they are all passionate about it! 

*goes to pop popcorn!*


----------



## MissMandy

BR1MSTON3 said:


> *goes to pop popcorn!*




I want some! I got some Sam Adam's Oktoberfest to go with it


----------



## Ghouliet

MissMandy said:


> I want some! I got some Sam Adam's Oktoberfest to with it


OOOhh Party TIME!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

MissMandy said:


> I want some! I got some Sam Adam's Oktoberfest to go with it


Dang, I am in class, Sam Adams sounds soooo good


----------



## JustWhisper

I have contractors at my house this week and next so I may not get so much work done on my project. Then babysit my grandbaby Fri night and Sat. Well, maybe I can work on it in the evenings. I think I have the hardest part done.


Bethene, quit whining and go post a pic of your secret santa gift. I just gave permission. LOL.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Dang, I am in class, Sam Adams sounds soooo good



I'll have a Dos Equis Especial pls


----------



## Tumblindice

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> I'll have a Dos Equis Especial pls


----------



## hallorenescene

i so wanted to get mine mailed today, i made it to the post office and got shipping cost, but didn't make it to ups. good note though...i found some candy i wanted to put in before, so i will squeeze it in a small hole so i don't have to open up the box. 
halloween lady, you sure make me feel good wanting my gift. if it's not you i got for a victum, i wish it was you. of course, maybe it is you. or maybe not.


----------



## SimplyJenn

hallorenescene said:


> i so wanted to get mine mailed today, i made it to the post office and got shipping cost, but didn't make it to ups. good note though...i found some candy i wanted to put in before, so i will squeeze it in a small hole so i don't have to open up the box.


LOL I've done that before. Where you lift up the corner or the edge and try to squish it in there so it gets in and doesn't fall out. Then you don't have to mess up your handy tape work. hahaha


----------



## Tannasgach

I hope my gift doesn't come this weekend; we'll be out of town. 

So....would it be wrong of me to open my victim's new cd, to burn a copy for myself? lol


----------



## kallie

Tannasgach said:


> I hope my gift doesn't come this weekend; we'll be out of town.
> 
> So....would it be wrong of me to open my victim's new cd, to burn a copy for myself? lol


I don't think so at all. I'm sure they wouldn't mind either. I wouldn't mind!


----------



## Spooky Chef

I wish the Spirit stores would open already! I need to look for an item for my victim there so i can get it mailed.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

My package is all ready to go and I'll be sending it out tomorrow!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Got the largest box I can send without racking up big $$ on shipping, figured out how to dismantle the awkwardly shaped prop (it's in two pieces; used a hair dryer to loosen the hot glue the manufacturer used to attach) and will include instructions on how to put that sucker back together (it's not hard, but still), and will be picking up a few final items. I'm also finishing one homemade prop over the weekend. HINT: it's something I've made very successfully and posted about before... 

Got to take the box over to UPS and double-check the shipping charges, and then decorate it, but I'm probably sending out next week. I tend to be the type that keeps seeing things that I just _have_ to buy...


----------



## Growler

I would agree. Burn a copy for yourself. If it was coming to me, I sure wouldn't mind. This is about sharing and I'm sure your victum wouldn't mind either.


----------



## GiggleFairy

I hear you Scarebear.


I'm having "creativity block" for some reason right now. I do have some "filler" items for my victim that I'm happy with, but not the "big thing". I'm even unsure if my victim will like the one larger item I've purchased thus far. I don't know why I'm having such an issue right now. I mean, I go to the store and come home with a shopping cart full of goodies for myself, but nothing "just right" for my victim.  It doesn't like country kitsch or glitter. It doesn't like cute stuff. (And why is it that that's all I'm finding so far this year????) UGH! It didn't mention any themes. It does like gore however. Hopefully when Spirit and Halloween Express open or even the regulars - Party City, Michael's, Hobby Lobby, Walgreen's, CVS, Walmart, Target, etc. - start putting stuff out I'll have that burst I need. Maybe I'm just too anxious that it won't like whatever I send, so I'm sabotaging my own efforts by thinking every thing I see isn't good enough.  *sigh* There are several people here on the forum that I could have packed a houseful of items for and shipped off already and been happy as a pig in mud. 

Performance anxiety maybe????


----------



## Growler

Don't be so critical with yourself. I'm having doubts and they started from day one! My person posted a few things and hasn't been back here since then as far as I know. This was when it first started! I was really hoping for more input but, I figure they are loosing out without contributing to posts. We can't get to know each other more without input.  

I think I've bought enough and I had some filler material. It's not a big box but, I'm hoping they really like what I did get them since I picked the things up off their short list. I was going to ship tomorrow but, with the holiday I'll wait until Tue. since some people are out of town. I know I will be. I really don't want a box sitting out in the rain or in a flood zone!


----------



## bethene

GiggleFairy, I agree, don't be too critical, we kept posting to make a detailed list, and if there isn't one, you do the best you can do, sorry you got a hard victim 
I am slowly getting things done,,,,,I have one thing done, one partly done, a couple of things bought, but have a couple of more things I want to do yet,,,, was hoping to get it done and shipped before the holiday, but not so sure now~


----------



## The Halloween Lady

hallorenescene said:


> i so wanted to get mine mailed today, i made it to the post office and got shipping cost, but didn't make it to ups. good note though...i found some candy i wanted to put in before, so i will squeeze it in a small hole so i don't have to open up the box.
> halloween lady, you sure make me feel good wanting my gift. if it's not you i got for a victum, i wish it was you. of course, maybe it is you. or maybe not.



Ooooh Hallow, I love the way you tease me so!!!!!


----------



## ajbanz

Frankiesgirl, I'm sure I'll figure out how to put it back together.
Gigglefairy, I will LOVE anything you send to me.

To my victim, I am trying to make a little homemade gift to put with your item and it's just not cooperating. As soon as it decides to look the way I want it to, your box will be on its way. Signed, your reaper.


----------



## nhh

Dang, I stopped by Walgreens on my way into work and of course stuff is starting to fill the shelves so I have more stuff for my victim.  But they always have some unique candy items and I wanted to get a bunch but... It's way hot here, like depths of He!! hot... So I don't think it would make it very far in route without becoming one larger piece of candy. 

Somehow I'll manage and go on...


----------



## Ghouliet

I was a little worried one of the things I packed would melt too but I got lucky and I don't think it did.


----------



## Ghouliet

Frankie's Girl said:


> Got the largest box I can send without racking up big $$ on shipping, figured out how to dismantle the awkwardly shaped prop (it's in two pieces; used a hair dryer to loosen the hot glue the manufacturer used to attach) and will include instructions on how to put that sucker back together (it's not hard, but still), and will be picking up a few final items. I'm also finishing one homemade prop over the weekend. HINT: it's something I've made very successfully and posted about before...
> 
> 
> Got to take the box over to UPS and double-check the shipping charges, and then decorate it, but I'm probably sending out next week. I tend to be the type that keeps seeing things that I just _have_ to buy...


Frankie, no problem I read well and can follow directions when I want...other times...well let's just say I am strong willed. lol


----------



## CreepySpiders

GiggleFairy said:


> I hear you Scarebear.
> 
> 
> I'm having "creativity block" for some reason right now. I do have some "filler" items for my victim that I'm happy with, but not the "big thing". I'm even unsure if my victim will like the one larger item I've purchased thus far. I don't know why I'm having such an issue right now. I mean, I go to the store and come home with a shopping cart full of goodies for myself, but nothing "just right" for my victim.  It doesn't like country kitsch or glitter. It doesn't like cute stuff. (And why is it that that's all I'm finding so far this year????) UGH! It didn't mention any themes. It does like gore however. Hopefully when Spirit and Halloween Express open or even the regulars - Party City, Michael's, Hobby Lobby, Walgreen's, CVS, Walmart, Target, etc. - start putting stuff out I'll have that burst I need. Maybe I'm just too anxious that it won't like whatever I send, so I'm sabotaging my own efforts by thinking every thing I see isn't good enough.  *sigh* There are several people here on the forum that I could have packed a houseful of items for and shipped off already and been happy as a pig in mud.
> 
> Performance anxiety maybe????


No worries! I will like whatever you send ;-)


----------



## Ghouliet

Scarebear said:


> I wish the Spirit stores would open already! I need to look for an item for my victim there so i can get it mailed.


The one closest to us says they won't be open till next Thursday or Friday. They had pods outside the store today unloading them.


----------



## Halloween Princess

Well, I know a couple people don't have me (out of a hundred & some, haha). I definitely didn't provide a short list of ideas & don't like gore. 

I finally figured out what DIY item I want to add. I was able to use a 40% off Joann's coupon last night on supplies. Should be ready to ship next week.

For those having trouble, have you tried stalking your victim by name on Facebook? Some have private profiles, but could learn if they have kids, pets, their profession, etc.


----------



## badgirl

Ghouliet said:


> Frankie, no problem I read well and can follow directions when I want...other times...well let's just say I am strong willed. lol


Frankie: It sounds like Ghouliet does not have the patience for this matter. Better just send the goodies to me!!!!


----------



## Rikki

I picked up a few more items for my victim today.  Now I need to finish up the handmade piece and find some little fillers and it'll be good to go. I must say that I feel good with my choices...hope they like them as much as I do!

To all of you who are worrying about what to get your victim: I can only hope that all of our reapers are half as concerned. I know that you are all over stressing on the situation and your gifts will turn out great!


----------



## hurricanegame

Reaping time, gotta love this time of the year..


----------



## BR1MSTON3

This is so great to watch all the effort people are putting into it. It is great that people were anticipating getting their victim, now getting the gift out, waiting to get their gift and even going nuts waiting to post pictures. Again in the immortal words of Willy Wonka, _'The suspense is terrible... I hope it'll last.'_

On a lighter note, no class, but I do have Guinness!


----------



## MissMandy

Ooooo I could just lick that frothy head!

Wow....that sounded real perverted!


----------



## GiggleFairy

MissMandy,

You always sound perverted! That's why I like you so much.


GiggleFairy





You all crack me up and make my stressing easier. But alas, I'm pulling the gray hairs and stuffing them in a potion bottle as "Memory Filaments" kinda like what Dumbledore and Harry Potter used to see other people's memories. I'll admit, this secret reaper thing is making my bottle more visually appealing . . .


----------



## djkeebz

BR1MSTON3 said:


> This is so great to watch all the effort people are putting into it. It is great that people were anticipating getting their victim, now getting the gift out, waiting to get their gift and even going nuts waiting to post pictures. Again in the immortal words of Willy Wonka, _'The suspense is terrible... I hope it'll last.'_
> 
> On a lighter note, no class, but I do have Guinness!


Mmmmmmm.....a good day for a Guinness!


----------



## djkeebz

I finally finished getting my package ready to head up NORTH! Way up NORTH! Gonna wait until after labor day to mail mine as well....


----------



## Spookilicious mama

MissMandy said:


> Ooooo I could just lick that frothy head!
> 
> Wow....that sounded real perverted!


*
LMAO! This made me laugh out loud!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Frankie's Girl said:


> Got the largest box I can send without racking up big $$ on shipping, figured out how to dismantle the awkwardly shaped prop (it's in two pieces; used a hair dryer to loosen the hot glue the manufacturer used to attach) and will include instructions on how to put that sucker back together (it's not hard, but still), and will be picking up a few final items. I'm also finishing one homemade prop over the weekend. HINT: it's something I've made very successfully and posted about before...
> 
> Got to take the box over to UPS and double-check the shipping charges, and then decorate it, but I'm probably sending out next week. I tend to be the type that keeps seeing things that I just _have_ to buy...


*
oooh I cant wait! *


----------



## Sidnami

Omg! I just sent one out! And they don't know it yet! The only problem is the wife couldn't tell if the invisiable man prop was in it. Darn it.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Sidnami said:


> Omg! I just sent one out! And they don't know it yet! The only problem is the wife couldn't tell if the invisiable man prop was in it. Darn it.



OMG! OMG! I hope it's coming to me! He'll go GREAT with my Invisible Woman prop. Here's pic of her:
























She's like MEGA AWESOME isn't she? They'd make a GREAT couple!


----------



## obcessedwithit

got all gifts together and finished my creation, sure hope someone is going to like .....tried to fill all their likes...........heres a hint.....what is 30 inches tall, orange, and creepy.........bahahahahaha, the suspense and excitement is building, I will find a box and ship next week.


----------



## obsessedjack

is it a giant jack o for meeee!?!!?!!!?!!?!!?!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Tannasgach said:


> I hope my gift doesn't come this weekend; we'll be out of town.
> 
> So....would it be wrong of me to open my victim's new cd, to burn a copy for myself? lol


I think you should definately burn a copy for yourself! Heck I think it would be fine to send the burned copy to your victim!


----------



## obcessedwithit

obsessedjack said:


> is it a giant jack o for meeee!?!!?!!!?!!?!!?!!



maybe sooooo, are you looking a new head?......lol.............


----------



## Kymmm

I burned a copy of one my CD's for my victim.. I don't see anything wrong with it!


----------



## obsessedjack

obcessedwithit said:


> maybe sooooo, are you looking a new head?......lol.............


Well, with this pregnancy, I feel like I have lost my mind sometimes.lol.


----------



## printersdevil

I am up north---way up north if you live inSouth America. Is it mine????????


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I just bought my first items for my victim today, I'm soo excited!! But i'm afraid of not making the shipping date =( only two stores have out halloween right now. Not even walmart has any sign of halloween, i've been practically stalking them, but it's still all back to school stuff -_-. I hope to find more next week =/


----------



## printersdevil

The Halloween stores need to open!!!! I need things and there is not much out here. I really need some eyeballs and some_________ and________________________ and maybe some _____________. Please hurry store, we need your goodies!


----------



## MissMandy

obsessedjack said:


> Well, with this pregnancy, I feel like I have lost my mind sometimes.lol.


LOL you poor dear. When are you due?


----------



## hallorenescene

nothing wrong with burning a cd, you both come out good in the end
so i went to the post office today, dissappointed mine hadn't come. my daughter said...you haven't even sent yours out yet, and you're pouting cause you haven't got one, boy aren't you spoiled. well, i sent my package out today, so where's my package. guess that makes me not spoiled! lol.


----------



## BeaconSamurai

Did about an hours worth of work on my gift. Will have it finished over the weekend and shipped by the end of next week. Joy!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Halloween_Queen said:


> I just bought my first items for my victim today, I'm soo excited!! But i'm afraid of not making the shipping date =( only two stores have out halloween right now. Not even walmart has any sign of halloween, i've been practically stalking them, but it's still all back to school stuff -_-. I hope to find more next week =/


You know, I was wondering about that today. Walmart put up the school stuff and replaced that section up front with like cookout stuff. I assume for Labor day, but usually start seeing the Halloween when the school comes down.


----------



## djkeebz

printersdevil said:


> I am up north---way up north if you live inSouth America. Is it mine????????


I'll never tell!


----------



## toddsdarlin

What a fun idea! I missed this years deadline  but will make sure I get on board next year  !


----------



## bethene

toddsdarling, keep a eye out the last part of June and the first part of July, that is when the first info comes out, then the middle of July is when the official sign up usually starts


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

bethene said:


> ...then the middle of July is when the official sign up usually starts



...also known as Bethene's purgatory!  Don't worry dear, I'm certain your efforts shall not be in vain


----------



## dee14399

I should be sending my gift out tomorrow. Just need to do some wrapping and decorating of the box 
Nows the time I start to worry my victim wont like it. Oh well, I had fun putting it together


----------



## sikntwizted

Day 23 of door watch... A cat took a poop in the corner. Only package recieved. Surveylance will continue in AM.


----------



## SimplyJenn

dee14399 said:


> I should be sending my gift out tomorrow. Just need to do some wrapping and decorating of the box
> Nows the time I start to worry my victim wont like it. Oh well, I had fun putting it together


I'm getting to that worry stage too, cuz I see a lot of people sending big boxes. My victim will be getting a small box. I hope that's okay. It's a little heavy, but still small.


----------



## whynotgrl666

Well i have to say im stalling a bit on my victims stuff mainly because...our schools open so late the halloween stuff aint out yet here. Its still all back to school as seasonal stuff.once school begins maybe it will pick up...


----------



## Hearts1003

gigglefairy:1147708 said:


> missmandy,
> 
> you always sound perverted! That's why i like you so much.
> 
> 
> Gigglefairy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you all crack me up and make my stressing easier. But alas, i'm pulling the gray hairs and stuffing them in a potion bottle as "memory filaments" kinda like what dumbledore and harry potter used to see other people's memories. I'll admit, this secret reaper thing is making my bottle more visually appealing . . .


harry potter!!!!  waaaaaaahooooooo!!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

Witchful Thinking said:


> I think you should definately burn a copy for yourself! Heck I think it would be fine to send the burned copy to your victim!


That's why I love this place! Any other forum would say it's tacky to open a cd intended for a gift but here if it's used, broken or found in a trash heap it is considered a awesome gift!!


----------



## Hearts1003

Got the box decorated some. Nothing like what some you do. Still finding my groove here. Will finish last item this weekend for my reapee. 
Ok question coming. I got trigger happy and picked up some stuff before I received my victim. It's stuff I had not seen before but it's cutesy and my victim is not into cutesy. However they said they like unique stuff. Do I send or not?


----------



## kallie

sikntwizted said:


> Day 23 of door watch... A cat took a poop in the corner. Only package recieved. Surveylance will continue in AM.


That wasn't a cat. That was me


----------



## sikntwizted

kallie said:


> That wasn't a cat. That was me


Day 24, early AM... Now on the lookout for a Kallie that's stalking me. Hopefully she leaves me a bigger "present."


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Hearts1003 said:


> Got the box decorated some. Nothing like what some you do. Still finding my groove here. Will finish last item this weekend for my reapee.
> Ok question coming. I got trigger happy and picked up some stuff before I received my victim. It's stuff I had not seen before but it's cutesy and my victim is not into cutesy. However they said they like unique stuff. Do I send or not?


Tough call....to me it is something you picked out with them in mind so since it was something you wanted them to have include it  I certainly can't speak for everyone but for me when I was writing my likes and dislikes I was only intending it as a guide of what I usually tend towards - if my Reaper gets me only items on my dislike list I would still be happy. I think often things we would not have tried ourselves turn out to be new favorites! I am even a person who said I didn't like cutesy but I have seen some really fun cutesy stuff this year!!....wait maybe I am your victim!! hehe


----------



## Witchful Thinking

sikntwizted said:


> Day 23 of door watch... A cat took a poop in the corner. Only package recieved. Surveylance will continue in AM.


Your posts are hilarious - thank you for the laugh first thing in the morning.
I don't know about all of you but I have a long weekend of Halloween projects planned - come on end of work day!


----------



## Hearts1003

Witchful Thinking:1148250 said:


> Hearts1003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the box decorated some. Nothing like what some you do. Still finding my groove here. Will finish last item this weekend for my reapee.
> Ok question coming. I got trigger happy and picked up some stuff before I received my victim. It's stuff I had not seen before but it's cutesy and my victim is not into cutesy. However they said they like unique stuff. Do I send or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Tough call....to me it is something you picked out with them in mind so since it was something you wanted them to have include it  I certainly can't speak for everyone but for me when I was writing my likes and dislikes I was only intending it as a guide of what I usually tend towards - if my Reaper gets me only items on my dislike list I would still be happy. I think often things we would not have tried ourselves turn out to be new favorites! I am even a person who said I didn't like cutesy but I have seen some really fun cutesy stuff this year!!....wait maybe I am your victim!! hehe
Click to expand...

Maybe? Maybe not? Only time will tell.


----------



## ajbanz

SimplyJenn said:


> I'm getting to that worry stage too, cuz I see a lot of people sending big boxes. My victim will be getting a small box. I hope that's okay. It's a little heavy, but still small.


I will LOVE the small box. I'm soooooo glad its coming my way. Isn't it???


----------



## ajbanz

Hearts1003 said:


> Got the box decorated some. Nothing like what some you do. Still finding my groove here. Will finish last item this weekend for my reapee.
> Ok question coming. I got trigger happy and picked up some stuff before I received my victim. It's stuff I had not seen before but it's cutesy and my victim is not into cutesy. However they said they like unique stuff. Do I send or not?


Send it. Cutesy to one person may not be cutesy to another. And if you are still in doubt SEND IT MY WAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

I agree - send the cutesy stuff anyways. Ghouliet & I put cutesy on our dislikes... yet the kitchen table has become the Halloween cutesy epicenter. LOL.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Sent out my package today! I sure hope my victim likes it.


----------



## Hearts1003

ajbanz:1148359 said:


> Hearts1003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the box decorated some. Nothing like what some you do. Still finding my groove here. Will finish last item this weekend for my reapee.
> Ok question coming. I got trigger happy and picked up some stuff before I received my victim. It's stuff I had not seen before but it's cutesy and my victim is not into cutesy. However they said they like unique stuff. Do I send or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Send it. Cutesy to one person may not be cutesy to another. And if you are still in doubt SEND IT MY WAY!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Thank you! If I don't send it to my victim it goes straight you!


----------



## Hearts1003

Lil Ghouliette:1148364 said:


> I agree - send the cutesy stuff anyways. Ghouliet & I put cutesy on our dislikes... yet the kitchen table has become the Halloween cutesy epicenter. LOL.


Sigh of relief! This is great to know!


----------



## witchymom

i like everything. 

im flexible like that


----------



## witchymom

ive been painting boxes la la di di da da... wonder who theyre going to...na ne na ne boo boooo


----------



## GiggleFairy

OMG! C'mon now! 

I've GOT to decorate my boxes, too????


Thank God I'm a bit more classy than my mom's newspaper or tin foil days . . .


----------



## witchymom

GiggleFairy said:


> OMG! C'mon now!
> 
> I've GOT to decorate my boxes, too????
> 
> 
> Thank God I'm a bit more classy than my mom's newspaper or tin foil days . . .


coming soon to haunt near you?????


----------



## kallie

witchymom said:


> coming soon to haunt near you?????
> 
> View attachment 84406


Those drippy blood boxes are great!! I wanna be reaped! I wanna be reaped! I still haven't sent mine out yet, but soon. I'm still thinking of that _ONE_ item that will complete the ensemble.


----------



## Si-cotik

kallie said:


> I wanna be reaped! I wanna be reaped!


Heh heh. Me and my awful mind. I read this wrong the first time!


----------



## Gatordave

Witchy, great idea on the boxes! I just received a few things off Ebay I was awaiting and will be sending the package out tomorrow! Have to decorate the box tonight. I like the stuff I'm sending, next year I may just pick my own name!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Neato Mosquito!


----------



## MissMandy

witchymom said:


> coming soon to haunt near you?????
> 
> View attachment 84406


Oooo these look delightfully ghoulish!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Oh yeah! Uh huh! Just got my notification that Spirit is finally open AND I got a 20% off coupon. May just find the "perfect item" yet! OH! And hopefully it's for my VIC-TIM!


----------



## badgirl

Witchful Thinking said:


> Tough call....to me it is something you picked out with them in mind so since it was something you wanted them to have include it  I certainly can't speak for everyone but for me when I was writing my likes and dislikes I was only intending it as a guide of what I usually tend towards - if my Reaper gets me only items on my dislike list I would still be happy. I think often things we would not have tried ourselves turn out to be new favorites! I am even a person who said I didn't like cutesy but I have seen some really fun cutesy stuff this year!!....wait maybe I am your victim!! hehe


My thoughts precisely. I just picked up a few items from a thrift store this week that were a little on the cutesy side and are not normally my cup of tea. But now they are sitting on my kitchen counter and I smile every time I see them and am reminded that Halloween is just around the corner!


----------



## sikntwizted

Yay, the man in brown just brought something!!! To the neighbor


----------



## EvilMel

I really wish that all the Martha Stewart Halloween stuff wasn't so expensive. I want my partner to love their gift but I just can't afford to put some of the things in there that I want. 

Having said that, I've got some neat stuff and I'll be painting/donning it all up! Maybe homemade is better!


----------



## Hearts1003

So my box is definitely not that gooood lookin at all! It's lame compared to that. It does however have some awesome things inside!


----------



## SimplyJenn

Hearts1003 said:


> Got the box decorated some. Nothing like what some you do. Still finding my groove here. Will finish last item this weekend for my reapee.
> Ok question coming. I got trigger happy and picked up some stuff before I received my victim. It's stuff I had not seen before but it's cutesy and my victim is not into cutesy. However they said they like unique stuff. Do I send or not?


I say send it. If its someone you talk to that makes it even easier. If it says Absolutely no cutesy (LOL) then of course no. But "not into" cutesy prolly is okay. I put that I'm not into cutesy so much as well, but I would be fine with it. I also put that anything would be fine. Especially if it is unique. ooo can't wait to get it.


----------



## Ghouliet

Anticipation, anticipation; is making me late, is keeping me waiting...


----------



## badgirl

EvilMel said:


> Having said that, I've got some neat stuff and I'll be painting/donning it all up! Maybe homemade is better!


Homemade stuff always rocks!


----------



## Terra

witchymom said:


> coming soon to haunt near you?????
> 
> View attachment 84406


I. Love. THAT!




Second coat of Drylok is now on my secret reapee's present...which means... teaser picture time!


----------



## witchymom

Terra said:


> I. Love. THAT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second coat of Drylok is now on my secret reapee's present...which means... teaser picture time!


hehe thanks. maybe if they dont like their gifts theyll at least like the boxes LOLOLOL


and my daughter (god love the child....) told me she didnt want her birthday presents WRAPPED- she wanted them dripping blood! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Ghouliet

Terra, that looks like the top of a pirates treasure chest. Veryyyyy nice. Can I dream about it being mine???


----------



## witchymom

i think its for me


----------



## Ghouliet

That drippy bloody box look awesome. I can see I am going to have to up the ante on how I box things next year.


----------



## trentsketch

Not decorating my box. My post office employees have no sense of humor and fight me over mailing thick manuscripts to publishers. Last time I used non-black ink on the box, I was read the riot act. I think the gifts are special enough to not require a flashy box.


----------



## terri73

Got several things for my victim today. I really hope that this person doesn't open it up and say why the heck did she send me that. lol I still have a couple things I wanna find though. And the box....I see the game has really been stepped up on the presentation


----------



## witchymom

i figure since so many of yall can make much cooler things than I can, i have no choice but to go overboard for packaging LOLOLOL


----------



## BR1MSTON3

witchymom said:


> i think its for me


Is there one on here that is not for you?


----------



## DreamGaz

sikntwizted said:


> Day 23 of door watch... A cat took a poop in the corner. Only package recieved. Surveylance will continue in AM.


lol, hmmm now I'm actually glad my door step was empty


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

trentsketch said:


> Not decorating my box. My post office employees have no sense of humor and fight me over mailing thick manuscripts to publishers. Last time I used non-black ink on the box, I was read the riot act. I think the gifts are special enough to not require a flashy box.


Oh good! Then I don't have to feel guilty about having the only Post Office populated w/ nazi's. I considered throwing a flashbang in there the next time I have business to attend to. Meh, if they can't see or hear, then they can't argue & complain now can they? *evil grin*



BR1MSTON3 said:


> Is there one on here that is not for you?


Yes, and she knows of at least one which one isn't 




DreamGaz said:


> lol, hmmm now I'm actually glad my door step was empty



This! Oh, soooo much this!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Is there one on here that is not for you?


All your gifts are belong to me!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

witchymom said:


> coming soon to haunt near you?????
> 
> View attachment 84406


*
Wow you are sending me three boxes??? Boy oh boy I cant wait!!!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Havent you ever heard that good things come in small packages? Im fine with big, small, decorated, not decorated...Im fine with anything my reaper sends me*


----------



## bethene

loved the blood dripping boxes, but not sure how my post office would react, depends on who I get, some are nice, others, not so much. but first (shen I finish it, find a box, etc) will see about the one line checking for UPS and Fed ex,,,,,,,,


----------



## Halloween Princess

My reaper is having fun with this. Today I got a second threat. This time addressed from England. The first was addressed from New England. They have me baffled. This one says, "I know where you live... obviously. Mwahahaha" This is so much fun! I am enxiously awaiting the package. My computer is being fussy & wont let me post a pic right now.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Havent you ever heard that good things come in small packages? Im fine with big, small, decorated, not decorated...Im fine with anything my reaper sends me*



Oh yes they do! I like ladies in small packa...Oh wait, wrong forum


----------



## The Red Hallows

I'd send it anyway. Unique is always fun even when it's cutesy.


----------



## sumrtym

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> Wow you are sending me three boxes??? Boy oh boy I cant wait!!!*


What you don't get is they all nest inside one another...and there's another 28 inside the smallest one (for the 31 days of October)....


----------



## DreamGaz

sumrtym said:


> What you don't get is they all nest inside one another...and there's another 28 inside the smallest one (for the 31 days of October)....


Do I have a problem if I read this comment and though " wow, 31 cool boxes to reuse"?


Naaa..... everyone thinks that way.....


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

***************
Day 23 of door watch... A cat took a poop in the corner. Only package recieved. Surveylance will continue in AM.
**************

ROFLMAO! The fricking cats do that at my house too!!!


----------



## witchymom

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Is there one on here that is not for you?


see, if i say ALL of them are for me, then i dont have to try and figure out WHO my reaper is - its EVERYONE LOLOLOLOLOL



Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Oh good! Then I don't have to feel guilty about having the only Post Office populated w/ nazi's. I considered throwing a flashbang in there the next time I have business to attend to. Meh, if they can't see or hear, then they can't argue & complain now can they? *evil grin*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and she knows of at least one which one isn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This! Oh, soooo much this!



i forgot to tell you - thats for me too.  ill forward my address shortly LOLOLOLOLOLOOL



Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> Wow you are sending me three boxes??? Boy oh boy I cant wait!!!*


its because i luvs you THIIIIIIIIIIIIS much! oh wait, its not for you! or.... is it??????



bethene said:


> loved the blood dripping boxes, but not sure how my post office would react, depends on who I get, some are nice, others, not so much. but first (shen I finish it, find a box, etc) will see about the one line checking for UPS and Fed ex,,,,,,,,


i actually rarely go in my post office, so i dont know how theyll react, either. but its ok.... because these are going in one box, which will also be decorated... but not with drippy blood. 



Halloween Princess said:


> My reaper is having fun with this. Today I got a second threat. This time addressed from England. The first was addressed from New England. They have me baffled. This one says, "I know where you live... obviously. Mwahahaha" This is so much fun! I am enxiously awaiting the package. My computer is being fussy & wont let me post a pic right now.


YOU have multiple reapers too????????? wow... love that idea. might have to steal it next year LOLOLOL



Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Oh yes they do! I like ladies in small packa...Oh wait, wrong forum


tsk tsk... keep your forums straight~! LOLOLOL



sumrtym said:


> What you don't get is they all nest inside one another...and there's another 28 inside the smallest one (for the 31 days of October)....


shhhhh don't give away my secret!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Ok, it's 7:50am. Hubby is still in bed, got my hot coffee in a JOL mug, window open with a slight cool breeze coming in, got the beans on the stove for the cookout later on today and the cat is licking my toes. I'm good to go! So.....who's my reaper?! LOL


----------



## Tannasgach

Maybe it's me.......................or maybe not.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

witchymom said:


> ..love that idea. might have to steal it next year LOLOLOL


I have found a lot of ideas I am stealing for next year and I am already planning for it!



MissMandy said:


> Ok, it's 7:50am. Hubby is still in bed, got my hot coffee in a JOL mug, window open with a slight cool breeze coming in, got the beans on the stove for the cookout later on today and the cat is licking my toes. I'm good to go! So.....who's my reaper?! LOL


I am trying to be nice and not use the grinder yet so I don't wake up the wife (it sounds like a piece of construction equipment!) so no coffee yet , but I am even more jealous of the cool breeze. I should get one of those in December if I am lucky!


----------



## sikntwizted

Door watch... Day 25. Carport wet from wind and rain. Poop mysteriously missing. Will investigate further. Noticed a spider making a web in my Jeep. Still no bloody box...


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I am trying to be nice and not use the grinder yet so I don't wake up the wife (it sounds like a piece of construction equipment!) so no coffee yet , but I am even more jealous of the cool breeze. I should get one of those in December if I am lucky!



Suggestion: 

1.) Coffee =/= necessity 

2.) Necessity =/= mother of invention.

3.) Mother of invention =/= ingenuity

4.) Ingenuity =/= extension cord or outside outlet

5.) Grinder through insulated walls =/= very quiet in house

6.) All put together =/= nice, steaming hot cup of Joe to enjoy! Lol! 

I usually grind it the night before if in the presence of a particularly light sleeper. Usually, there is enough oil from the beans in the grinder where it won't lose much of anything grinding 8-10 hours ahead of time.


----------



## Sidnami

And I just received.................... Nothing....again......... 

Darn this waiting.......


----------



## estertota

Today buy several things for my victim


----------



## Halloween Princess

Here is the lastest threat from my reaper.


----------



## Kymmm

lol.. The cards and letters are great ideas! What fun!!


----------



## MissMandy

Halloween Princess said:


> Here is the lastest threat from my reaper.



LOL how creative. I love it!


----------



## witchymom

*notes to self* 

1- adding a cinder block to a potted fake tree will make it very heavy. 
2- when spray glue-ing gravel to cover aforementioned cinderblock, do not touch it to see if it is dry. It will stick to you much like rice krispy treats when the marshmallow is still warm. 

i swear im not blonde!!!!! i just act it sometimes LOLOLOL


----------



## BR1MSTON3

witchymom said:


> *notes to self*
> 
> 1- adding a cinder block to a potted fake tree will make it very heavy.
> 2- when spray glue-ing gravel to cover aforementioned cinderblock, do not touch it to see if it is dry. It will stick to you much like rice krispy treats when the marshmallow is still warm.
> 
> i swear im not blonde!!!!! i just act it sometimes LOLOLOL



I swear I have done that so many times, like a kid asking are we there yet?
Is it dry yet? NO Is it dry yet? NO Is it dry yet? NO
*Looks at painted fingertips*


----------



## witchymom

its killing me... its on the front porch. need it to dry before i bring it in.... PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE dry faster! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

You guys... Ghouliet is already plotting for next year's victim. LOL.


----------



## Ghouliet

LOL Joining the black fingers club! I swear my spiders seemed like they would never dry!


----------



## witchymom

fall scented candles, halloween stuff and swing music.... great way to spend a saturday afternoon  aforementioned tree is in my albums.... no, dear victim, it is not going to you LOLOLOLOL


----------



## bethene

I so love the "threat" idea! I should of been tricky and had people I know from other states mail something like that for me, but alas, never thought of it, even if I mailed it from another town, there are only 3 of use from Michigan in the reaper. so not too hard to figure out, will have to remember this~ plus, I hope to get mine out shortly so probably too late to do this !!


----------



## badgirl

Morning-humid. Afternoon-raining. No spray painting reaper gifts for me today. Guess I will be forced to drink beer and watch college football!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Bloody Stalkers!111!1!!!! LoL!


----------



## Teresa M

I have finished my victim's gift and am very excited to find out if they like it. However, after reading MANY pages of posts, now I feel that I can't just send it in a plain brown box. I have already figured out how I want to "wrap" (hee-hee) it, so now it is going to have to wait a few more days to be mailed so that I can do what I want!
As a side note; while talking on the phone with my daughter about Halloween today, she said that she can't wait for the day that her (7 week old) daughter is old enough to exclaim "I hate this family! You are all so wierd!". So, what does that say about our family?  Actually, I asked her why she was assuming that her daughter wouldn't be wierd also; how could she not be?


----------



## hallorenescene

yep, yep, princess, that's a threat letter. very cool. i haven't even got that. no note, no package, sigh. 
hey sikintwisted, you got a dog?


----------



## JustWhisper

UPS, FedEx, and the mailman have come to my door every day for the past week. Lots of small parcels, small boxes, medium boxes and big boxes. But I have been a very busy, and bad, girl and have been mail-ordering like they're getting ready to shut down ebay AND HalloweenAsylum! But alas, none of them have been from my Reaper. So I have to assume one of those pretty boxes yet to be mailed HAS to be mine. I think that pirate treasure is mine too, because it is what I asked for. 

AJBantz...I keep forgetting to note here...you DID indeed post pics and thank me for my gift last year. I did not mean to slight you. I forgot you were my victim last year. I was thinking of the year before and also on the other forum.


----------



## trentsketch

Now that I finished a massive custom order from the shop, I can get back to work on my reaper gifts. I need to make a Michaels supply run for [redacted].


----------



## seelie8504

UPS says my victim got their package on Friday at 3:30 and I still haven't heard anything from them...I hope they liked their gift!


----------



## sikntwizted

Door watch... day 26. Looking at eye of tropical storm an hour's drive south of me. Being that, and a Sunday, not expecting much other than water today. Rene, I have a golden retriever and a Boston terrier. They stay out back.


----------



## witchymom

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Bloody Stalkers!111!1!!!! LoL!


some stalkers are good. others... not so much  

in other news...i really hope my victim likes duct tape. cause i had to make a box for their boxes. and we all know... theres nothing duct tape can't do LOLOLOLOLOL

and i hope my victim is patient cause in all reality, it will probably be the 17th before i can mail it.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

seelie8504 said:


> UPS says my victim got their package on Friday at 3:30 and I still haven't heard anything from them...I hope they liked their gift!


Lots of people are out of town for the holiday weekend...maybe its been delivered and just not received yet!


----------



## kallie

I actually gave the address of my job which doesn't get delivery on weekends cause we're closed on weekends. I hope I get mine on Tuesday!! That'd be a great start to a 4 day week! I still haven't sent my reaps gift, though I'm waiting til next week so I can pick up a couple more things with my next paycheck!


----------



## Ophelia

Woo-hooo!!!!!

Nope, not because I sent or received my SR gift. I _finally_ got caught up on this blasted thread! I was out of town when Bethene sent out the names, and(though I've been back for a couple of weeks) I haven't been able to sit down and read the 100+ pages that had been added in my absence. It's been so neat to see the changes over the last few weeks, you all are just hilarious!

I do hope that my SR has not been stressing over my gift. I promise you that I will love whatever is in that box! 

That being said, count me in the camp of stressing and having a new and not-so-active victim. I'm winging it, and trying to remind myself that they may be like me, and have limited internet time. I'm on fairly often, yes, but it's pretty hard for me to keep up with busy threads, let alone reply. Once I fall behind, it's terrible!

Okay, I have a cranky child, time to go!

Ophelia


----------



## Kymmm

I need a box!! I need a box!! I need a box!! Went to Home Depot but their large shipping box wasn't big enough. I'm starting to think that maybe mailing two boxes would be a better option. Hmmm...


----------



## witchymom

i had to make my box and i really hope my victim likes duct tape. my apologies, in advance LOLOLOL


----------



## jenscats5

UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH! 

EPIC fail on a handmade craft for my victim.....I hope I can fix it.....


----------



## djkeebz

I love duct tape too!


----------



## witchymom

and i forgot to put in my note. 

::headsmack::

think think think (cause i sure as heck cant redo the box) LOLOLOL


----------



## Sidnami

Oh crap! She sent the box without the gifts in it! How the hell do you not notice the box is empty!!!!!! Sorry..............


----------



## witchymom

Sidnami said:


> Oh crap! She sent the box without the gifts in it! How the hell do you not notice the box is empty!!!!!! Sorry..............



LOLOLOLOLOL no no no i forgot to put he NOTE in it - the GIFTS are all nice and duct taped in LOLOL


----------



## madame_mcspanky

You could tape the note to the box. Or I guess you could write what you have to say right on the box. haha


----------



## Sidnami

Remember the scene from Seven?
Does anyone else feel like this when they got their box?


----------



## MissMandy

Lmao! That is a great movie.


----------



## Rikki

witchymom said:


> and i forgot to put in my note.
> 
> ::headsmack::
> 
> think think think (cause i sure as heck cant redo the box) LOLOLOL


I've done that before.  I just put it in an envelope, wrote the address and "Open envelope first!" on it, and taped it to the top of the box.


----------



## Hearts1003

Ok going to send box out this week for sure! I made a few things for the first and apologize it's not the best. This is my first secret reaper so please be gentle. I'll post a pic of the box in the next couple of days.


----------



## Hearts1003

Oh! I got a crafting desk table thing today! Now I got my own space to do my Halloween cards and other Halloween crafts!


----------



## Ghouliet

witchymom said:


> i had to make my box and i really hope my victim likes duct tape. my apologies, in advance LOLOLOL


If it comes to me I'll just smile. I have been known to use a lot of tape and duct tape...well there isn't anything you can't do with duct tape. lol


----------



## Sidnami




----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

witchymom said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL no no no i forgot to put he NOTE in it - the GIFTS are all nice and duct taped in LOLOL



Lol! Could be worse  I was pre-drilling a hole earlier to ensure that the piece didn't split when I put the fastener into it...and it split anyway  This is ofc, after all of the profiling was done for clearance. All of the pins pressed into place w/ a very strong adhesive, and then on the very last step for the piece...it splits right down the middle! :/ That's when you just walk away, and call it a night.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

madame_mcspanky said:


> You could tape the note to the box. Or I guess you could write what you have to say right on the box. haha


That's a good idea. Just get a card and tape it to the outside of one of the boxes. You can use it to address one of the boxes.


----------



## nhh

Just have to add my note and close up the box. A Spirit store opened up this weekend and it's about 2 miles from my house. Not finished setting up but they opened up. They had those halloween ribbon magnets and they were already low. So, maybe I was able to get an extra one and maybe I wasn't... either way,  13 packages all ready to go out the door after the holiday weekend.


----------



## witchymom

BR1MSTON3 said:


> That's a good idea. Just get a card and tape it to the outside of one of the boxes. You can use it to address one of the boxes.


its one box with little boxes in it, but i think thats what im going to have to do....


----------



## SimplyJenn

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Lol! Could be worse  I was pre-drilling a hole earlier to ensure that the piece didn't split when I put the fastener into it...and it split anyway  This is ofc, after all of the profiling was done for clearance. All of the pins pressed into place w/ a very strong adhesive, and then on the very last step for the piece...it splits right down the middle! :/ That's when you just walk away, and call it a night.


Glidden Gripper will make it stay

Kymmm storage places have some pretty cool boxes.


----------



## MissMandy

I hope my reaper's gift doesn't come today. I'll be in Boston for the screening of AGH the movie


----------



## bethene

worked on mine last night again, got one thing almost done, but am not sure about it, wanted to add one more piece to it and just couldn't get it right, so gave up - figured I didn't want to wreak anything. so am better off stopping before I get frustrated - tomorrow I am going camping, so it will be on hold for a bit, wanted to get it sent out before I went but not looking like it is happening, oh well,,,, will be back friday for work and a foot ball game so will try to get it done then,,,, other wise will be close to the dead line, a sorry to my victim ,but just want it done nicely!


----------



## Halloween Princess

Today is a holiday so no mail. You're safe.


----------



## MissMandy

Omg that's right! LOL ....total brain fart


----------



## Kymmm

I got a box! I got a box! I got a box! Time to figure out how to pack everything in without squishing anything and thennnnn... off it goes!


----------



## Rikki

Currently working on my victim's gift!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Ok, can I post pictures now?*

_*disclaimer; I know that I can't, just getting antsy to post pictures and see pictures and can't yell 'victim, victim' or anything else. Dang, I am too impatient for this! _


----------



## Ghouliet

I actually think the waiting is easier for the people like me who haven't gotten a box yet. We still have the excitement of anticipating our surprises. Once you have your box then all that is left is wanting to show what you got and seeing what everyone else got.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Spookerstar and I spent all yesterday afternoon late into the night and most of today working on our gifts for our victims...well that and listening to spooky music, drinking wine, watching Halloween and talking about our upcoming party...but mostly making our gifts. We has so much fun that I feel like I already got a great gift from Secret Reaper!
The only bad part...now I need a bigger box to send it all.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Ghouliet said:


> I actually think the waiting is easier for the people like me who haven't gotten a box yet. We still have the excitement of anticipating our surprises. Once you have your box then all that is left is wanting to show what you got and seeing what everyone else got.


Each step has been great! First you anticipate your victim, then you anticipate making your gift. Next there is the waiting to get yours and then the excitement of show and tell! It never ends!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

I have really enjoyed it too. I have already been thinking "next year's Victim would like this...", when I see things.


----------



## bethene

LOL. I do that too, Ghoulette! I love the reaper! what a great way to kick off the season and get you in the Halloween spirit ! 
I actually am taking a couple of things with me camping to work on there, along with the cards. a witch head, hands, a spider egg sack,, a broom parking sign,, wow, will I actually get any out door time??!!


----------



## hallorenescene

okay everyone, tomorrow the post office is open, that means it's BOX time. let's see those packages! lol.
kymmm, to funny, i thought you meant you got your reaper gift.


----------



## Bella Betty

I have loved following this thread. All the worries (which I share), all the anticipation (which I also share--WHERE IS MY BOX???!!!!), and so many of the posts have made me laugh out loud.

My SR gift box ships tomorrow and here is my teaser:









I hope that my Reapee will be happy with what they receive. I had to sent it now as my hubby was rather creeped out and didn't want to see it/them any more.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Well I was hoping to redo an important piece that accidentally split. But my trip to Home Despot was interrupted by my black manx bringing me something to eat. I had to rescue the poor thing from the clutches of the great hunter, and this is what he brought me.  








A little flying squirrel. Lol! I say little, but he/she's full grown. They are pretty tiny creatures though. So, I checked him out thoroughly and have been spending a bit of time with him. I've not gotten to the point of handling him/her much. But it's certainly enjoying being rubbed and scratched behind the ears.  So, Home Depot tomorrow...flying squirrel tonight 

Yes, I know what I'm doing. I volunteered at a wildlife rescue for a few years, and I can't count how many I've raised.


----------



## JustWhisper

Good job Raven. That little guy probably doesn't know how lucky he is.

I thought I was about done with my victim's homemade gift. Then I realized I had 3 or 4 small details I had forgotten to finish. NOW i am done with details, have a tiny bit of painting to do and then I am finished! And guess what? I have ordered so much halloween stuff off the internet this past week, that I actually have a box that looks like it was custom made for the prop. Yeah me!!! I hope to get it in the mail by Wednesday, but might be mean and make my victim wait. That way Spookilicious will think she is my victim. LOL. I am not worrying about my victim liking my gifts. They have made it clear on here they will like whatever they get. And I do think it turned out just fine. Not the best paint job, but it will be dark on Halloween night, right? I kind of suck at painting. Sorry my victim.

*13 Boxes????????*


----------



## Halloween Princess

That is adorable!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Thanks! Yes they are, softest little things you could ever imagine. They make chinchillas seem like they have coarse fur by way of comparison. Lol! I made the mistake of turning off the lights and he decided to make himself at home in my computer tech bench. Oooh, bad idea senor squirrel! -_- I just dubbed him "Trouble" for all the trouble I had to go through to get him out of there w/o shorting out my computer. He likes the warm heatsinks a lot!


----------



## tomanderson

Awwww what a cute tiny thing, a baby flying squirrel! He looks like a little bat. Very kind of you to help the little guy have a second chance.


----------



## bethene

he is so cute, Raven! and what a wonderful thing rescuing him, and to have volunteered at a nature center, that is fantastic! 
well, after work today I am going camping, will be back Friday for the day, and then back, might be back one or more days too, not sure yet, so if you need me, pm me per usual and I will get back with you as soon as I can! am taking one part of my gift with me to work on, wanted it done before I went but just not happening, oh well,, I am trying!


----------



## Hearts1003

Raven you are awesome!


----------



## Spookerstar

Witchful Thinking said:


> Spookerstar and I spent all yesterday afternoon late into the night and most of today working on our gifts for our victims...well that and listening to spooky music, drinking wine, watching Halloween and talking about our upcoming party...but mostly making our gifts. We has so much fun that I feel like I already got a great gift from Secret Reaper!
> The only bad part...now I need a bigger box to send it all.


It was an Awesome weekend. I sure hope our victims enjoy their special treats. It will be hard parting with some of them. Now all I need to do is burn the CD with the music Graveyard Queen suggested and off it goes. Thanks again for introducing me to this site, I have had so much fun. It makes Halloween fun last even longer. And thank you Bethene for organizing all of this!


----------



## hallorenescene

bella, that's to funny about your hubby. my hubby's not into it either, so if that's my present, your hubby will be glad it's sent, and my hubby will be....egads. i'll love it. lol. 
raven, that squirrel is adorable. no chinchilla coats though out of squirrel. i have a neighbor lady down the street who resques animals. people bring her little ones that are hurt and she doctors them back to health too. that is so cool of you
well, it's tuesday and the post office is open, can't wait to head that way.


----------



## Ghouliet

Oh, More packages in transit soon!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Ghouliet said:


> Oh, More packages in transit soon!


Hopefully one of them is coming to us? I'm starting to get antsy!


----------



## witchymom

no package here but im ok with that since it makes me feel less guilty about not sending out MY SR present yet! LOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy

Went to UPS and USPS today to get quotes. UPS will be $16.87 and USPS is $14.96. I guess UPS isn't cheaper after all. I'll be sending my victim's gift by the end of this week!


----------



## nhh

I was going to send my box out 2 day just to be nice.... But for an extra 50 bucks, I decided not to be that nice.  But still someone will get something on Friday... 

So, my box is out the door and enroute so now I'm totally ready for mine.


----------



## obcessedwithit

ahh, so sweet, glad you could help out the little guy. I am having a hard time finding a box to fit my reaper gift into, I guess they will have to wait a few more days...............bahahhahaha


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Thanks everyone  It turns out she is a her, and is doing very well. I can't find any major puncture wounds, and aside from the initial shock, seems to be doing fine.  Last night, she even climbed up a set of shelves in my office, and leaped off...gliding to my shoulder. She suddenly realized what she did "Oh NOEZ!!! I'M ON THE BIG MONSTER!" Squeaked, and jumped off! They are hilarious little characters! 

They are not recommended for everyone though. They are omnivores, and are well known for raiding birds nests, gray & fox squirrel nests, mice dens, and more. They also require a lot of calcium intake, or their bodies will leach the calcium from their bones similar to many reptile species. Not to discourage anyone, just to be prepared for the reality of these adorable little things. It would probably come as a shock to the senses for most people to see something so cute & fuzzy eating baby mice. Lol!


----------



## Ophelia

Raven, she is such a cute little thing! I'm glad you mentioned not only your experience as a volunteer, but also gave the heads up in your last post. As much as many of us love animals, especially the cute furry critters, it's not usually a good idea to bring one into your home. Ideas and reality can be vastly different, as many of us here know!

Anyway, on to other news...

Woo-hoo! This time it is because I've been reaped! I'm excited to share the pictures when the time comes. To my Reaper: Thank you so much! Now...To figure out who the heck you are! 

Ophelia


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Ophelia said:


> Raven, she is such a cute little thing! I'm glad you mentioned not only your experience as a volunteer, but also gave the heads up in your last post. As much as many of us love animals, especially the cute furry critters, it's not usually a good idea to bring one into your home. Ideas and reality can be vastly different, as many of us here know!


Absolutely true!  Thanks for the support. 




Ophelia said:


> Anyway, on to other news...
> 
> Woo-hoo! This time it is because I've been reaped! I'm excited to share the pictures when the time comes. To my Reaper: Thank you so much! Now...To figure out who the heck you are!
> 
> Ophelia



Woot! Congrats on being victimized!


----------



## CreepySpiders

Today I have been revisiting the 2010 Reaper Pic page =). it's like visiting old friends.

I only have a little time every night to work on my gift so I 
will be cutting it close to DEADline. Now I realize I need a BIGGER box. Seems to be a theme here.
aaahh sorry my sweet victim. bawhahhaha not really.


----------



## trentsketch

I've been reaped. Unfortunately, the only identifying information on the package conflicts with itself and is vague. From what I can tell, it looks like my reaper got their package across the US/Canada border to ship out of Washington for cheaper and faster postage. 

Meanwhile, I'm nearing completion on my gifts for my victim. I have some detail work to do on the structure and then painting and sealing. Easy peasy.


----------



## ajbanz

To my victim, I apologize for being behind on your gift. I'm waiting for the modeling clay discs to dry to I can paint them and use them as the finishing touches to the homemade portion. Sorry for taking soooo long but it will be worth it.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Would it be really cruel to wait until the shipping deadline day? 

I still need to decorate the box and I wanted to go through some of my Halloween stash that's out in the garage to see if there are any "gently used" props I could add and I have to wait until this weekend and there's one prop that I kind of need to finish...


----------



## RunawayOctober

Just a few more small projects to complete and a good wrap-job and my box will be on it's way. I should have made/bought two of everything, I want to keep it all.


----------



## badgirl

witchymom said:


> no package here but im ok with that since it makes me feel less guilty about not sending out MY SR present yet! LOLOLOL


Exactly!


----------



## velvetmay

I'm late on my box too. I'm thinking for sending a creepy letter so they know.


----------



## trentsketch

I don't feel guilty at all about not sending my gift out yet. Is it past the deadline? Then there's nothing to feel guilty about.


----------



## Teresa M

Raven - Bravo for you! Our local State park had a couple last summer at their nature center; we got to see them but didn't get to touch them. I was very disappointed! (pout) They are just adorable! I was not aware of the eating habits though; good to know!
Now - my box is ready to go!!!!! Yay! I did get it wrapped the way I wanted to; I just hope that it comes across the way that I meant it to. The best part is that I boxed the box. We have reptiles. Some of those reptiles eat live bugs (crickets, mealworms, etc.) We mail order our bugs because we use a lot. The bugs come in boxes with part of the sides cut out and screen stapled in place (because they are living things). Soooooo, I put my box into one of these boxes (snicker, snicker) for mailing! Now, I just have to convince the post office that there isn't really anything alive in there (or is there)! Mwuuuhaaahaaaa!


----------



## Hearts1003

Sent my box out! I hope I do this right.


----------



## Hearts1003

Is anyone else having problems adding pics to there albums? I have loaded pics twice now to no luck.


----------



## Ghouliet

I am one of those people who have not been reaped yet and I just want to say it's OK. Don't feel bad, take your time I am enjoying the anticipation and it is not like I could post pictures of what I got right now anyway. It's sort of like being pregnant and not knowing if you are having a boy or a girl, you can pretend you are having a girl when you see something cute for a girl or pretend you are going to have a boy when you see something boyish you like. With every box that is shown I get to pretend it might be mine. It's been a lot of fun, so take all the time you need or want if you are my reaper.


----------



## MissMandy

Hearts1003 said:


> Is anyone else having problems adding pics to there albums? I have loaded pics twice now to no luck.


Are you making sure to save them after uploading?


----------



## Hearts1003

Miss Mandy THANK YOU! I feel like a horses *** now. I totally was not hitting the save changes.


----------



## MissMandy

Hearts1003 said:


> Miss Mandy THANK YOU! I feel like a horses *** now. I totally was not hitting the save changes.


LOL don't feel bad. Many of us did the same the thing at first!


----------



## Hearts1003

MissMandy said:


> LOL don't feel bad. Many of us did the same the thing at first!


Glad I'm not the only one. Swhoo!  lol


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Frankie's Girl said:


> Would it be really cruel to wait until the shipping deadline day?
> 
> I still need to decorate the box and I wanted to go through some of my Halloween stash that's out in the garage to see if there are any "gently used" props I could add and I have to wait until this weekend and there's one prop that I kind of need to finish...



Errm, I don't think it's cruel. Bear in mind that this is Halloween site, and we all love playing kinda mean tricks... There, I admitted my problem.  I love scaring the pee out of people, and yesssss...it's eviiiil! Mwuhahahaaaahaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Gatordave

That depends...if I am getting your gift then, "yes" what the heck is taking so long? If it is somebody else, well, then they need to learn to be patient! 



Frankie's Girl said:


> Would it be really cruel to wait until the shipping deadline day?
> 
> I still need to decorate the box and I wanted to go through some of my Halloween stash that's out in the garage to see if there are any "gently used" props I could add and I have to wait until this weekend and there's one prop that I kind of need to finish...


----------



## SimplyJenn

SO! I got some real stuff that I decided to send to my victim. Some heavy metal of sorts and then I got something else and thought it would go nicely with the theme. Then I got another thing I though was fun and funny, but then I got more that would go with the theme... Then, today I almost bought something else. So, I have over purchased, sort of. I will have to do some figuring out on what will go and what will stay. 

I haven't even made the critter yet... err... or, the uh thing, <sigh> More hours in a day would be nice.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

^^ Hmmm...that sounds interesting Jenn  Agreed on the more hours per day thing...we should put that up to a worldwide vote. :/


----------



## Teresa M

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Agreed on the more hours per day thing...we should put that up to a worldwide vote. :/


I vote yes!


----------



## Kymmm

sheesh! Shipping is a killer but, my box is on it's way..... Next year I should probably not spoil my victim so much. Nawww.. what fun is that???


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I checked on my package and someone here should be getting a package tomorrow!


----------



## Rikki

Kymmm said:


> sheesh! Shipping is a killer but, my box is on it's way.....


I know! Year before last I sent some sort of heavy items and I nearly fell over when I heard the total. So last year I made sure to send only lightweight items but I never thought about the size and had two oversized boxes...shipping was as bad as the previous year! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I've found a happy medium this year.  I just hate the thought of spending more on postage than the actual items!


----------



## Hearts1003

If I didn't send my package I would've just kept adding more stuff to it! I already went over budget some.


----------



## greaseballs80

I still have not sent my victims gift because i need to still add candy for his/her, son/daughter but i haven't been able to find halloween candy , but soon i promise.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Rikki said:


> I know! Year before last I sent some sort of heavy items and I nearly fell over when I heard the total. So last year I made sure to send only lightweight items but I never thought about the size and had two oversized boxes...shipping was as bad as the previous year! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I've found a happy medium this year.  I just hate the thought of spending more on postage than the actual items!



Youse guys got me worried, I know my vic's gift is going to take a big box. Maybe I should drill some lightening holes, and use helium balloons for cushioning!


----------



## Hearts1003

Hearts1003:1151982 said:


> Sent my box out! I hope I do this right.


I would like to apologize to my victim now for my box not being as sweet as the others. I promise a goody or two inside should makeup for that. Hopefully.


----------



## Hearts1003

Question! Does anyone believe they know who their reaper is?! I honestly have no clue.


----------



## hallorenescene

hearts, i love your box. the drawings are very nice. 
and i think moonbaby is my reaper. oh, did she join the reaper? if so, i think she's my reaper. just guessing.
no box today. i sent mine out, so i can eagerly await. lol.


----------



## rockplayson

If everything runs smoothley my reaper gift should ship out this coming Thursday.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Hearts1003 said:


> Question! Does anyone believe they know who their reaper is?! I honestly have no clue.



I think I do. But ofc, there is no way to be sure


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I have no clue either, Im too focused on not disappointing my victim to worry about who mine is this year, HOWEVER that box a few posts above me is Fabulous! Maybe thats mine??? LOL WHo knows Ive bee guessing every box I see posted here as mine and havent been right yet LOL!*


----------



## Hearts1003

Hallorenescene thank you. I did get your card too. Thank you for the card also!


----------



## hallorenescene

you're welcome hearts


----------



## Halloween Princess

I don't know who my reaper is, but I love them already & haven't even received my box yet. I did however receive this 3rd threat letter in the mail yesterday.


----------



## Spooky Chef

Yikes! After reading through this thread I think I'm the only one not making homemade gifts! Unfortunately I don't have a crafty bone in my body  STILL waiting for Spirit to open so I can finish shopping!


----------



## witchymom

Scarebear said:


> Yikes! After reading through this thread I think I'm the only one not making homemade gifts! Unfortunately I don't have a crafty bone in my body  STILL waiting for Spirit to open so I can finish shopping!


youre not the only one LOL

mine is half homemade crafty type and half bought. i cant make anything cool enough on its OWN to act as SR present, so the stores help me out with the other part! LOLOLOL


----------



## Hearts1003

witchymom:1152634 said:


> Scarebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes! After reading through this thread I think I'm the only one not making homemade gifts! Unfortunately I don't have a crafty bone in my body  STILL waiting for Spirit to open so I can finish shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> youre not the only one LOL
> 
> mine is half homemade crafty type and half bought. i cant make anything cool enough on its OWN to act as SR present, so the stores help me out with the other part! LOLOLOL
Click to expand...

I did little crafty stuff. The gooood stuff I bought. I'm not as talented as others here.


----------



## witchymom

Hearts1003 said:


> I did little crafty stuff. The gooood stuff I bought. I'm not as talented as others here.


haha me either but i try.. and my hearts in it - so that counts? right??? lol


----------



## BeaconSamurai

In near panic mode. Majority of the prop is finished and in the box. I smaller add on is killing me. It just will not dry! Doesn't help that we have had four days of rain. Moved it inside and placed it by my computer hoping the heat from it will help it dry. Might have to do a two parter!


----------



## Hearts1003

witchymom:1152723 said:


> Hearts1003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did little crafty stuff. The gooood stuff I bought. I'm not as talented as others here.
> 
> 
> 
> haha me either but i try.. and my hearts in it - so that counts? right??? lol
Click to expand...

That is all that counts in my opinion!


----------



## midnightterror

I'm almost done, need to decorate the box im shipping in and waiting for one of the items I bought to arrive, been trying to reach the vendor to know the status of shipping with no luck so thats freaking me out since its almost been 2 weeks since the item was purchased. Hopefully it gets here by this Friday so I can ship out by Saturday! Oh and no handmade props here it was all bought, hopefully my victim will enjoy it!


----------



## CreepySpiders

Hearts1003 said:


> That is all that counts in my opinion!


My heart is in it, too, but every time I look at the "thing" I made I go back and forth on whether it's worthy of my victim =). 
accccck!


----------



## CreepySpiders

Hearts1003 said:


> I would like to apologize to my victim now for my box not being as sweet as the others. I promise a goody or two inside should makeup for that. Hopefully.


LOOOOOVE your box but I would be just as happy about a plain box. It's inside that counts. Plus, I think I'd feel bad throwing away your box =)


----------



## estertota

Yea! Yesterday was amazing! I got it! I got it!!! I've been reaped (my first sec reaper). Dear Secret Reaper really really really THANK YOU you are the best.

Now I'm going to find another things to send it to my victim.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

CreepySpiders said:


> My heart is in it, too, but every time I look at the "thing" I made I go back and forth on whether it's worthy of my victim =).
> accccck!


I guarantee that you are putting way more pressure on yourself than your victim ever would. Trust yourself and it will be perfect.


----------



## Hearts1003

CreepySpiders:1152774 said:


> Hearts1003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to apologize to my victim now for my box not being as sweet as the others. I promise a goody or two inside should makeup for that. Hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> LOOOOOVE your box but I would be just as happy about a plain box. It's inside that counts. Plus, I think I'd feel bad throwing away your box =)
Click to expand...

Well I sure do feel are warm and fuzzy inside now! That just made it all worth while!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I guarantee that you are putting way more pressure on yourself than your victim ever would. Trust yourself and it will be perfect.



Absolutely, and unequivocably this! Ladies & gents, don't stress about whether or not you are crafty or not. What matters is what's in your heart. Not whether it was store bought, yard sale/thrift store find, picked up off the side of the road from a trash heap & re-purposed, or entirely hand made. None of that matters to your victims (and yes, I'll take the liberty of speaking for us all. Pls excuse me if you personally find that presumptuous. Though I doubt anyone here would disagree ). The only thing that is of any concern, is that it was thought of w/ <3


----------



## CreepySpiders

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Absolutely, and unequivocably this! Ladies & gents, don't stress about whether or not you are crafty or not. What matters is what's in your heart. Not whether it was store bought, yard sale/thrift store find, picked up off the side of the road from a trash heap & re-purposed, or entirely hand made. None of that matters to your victims (and yes, I'll take the liberty of speaking for us all. Pls excuse me if you personally find that presumptuous. Though I doubt anyone here would disagree ). The only thing that is of any concern, is that it was thought of w/ <3


You guys are right right right. I know this is the same thing I would tell anyone else here =). It will be fine!


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA

Here, here!! Raven's Hallow. I totally agree.


----------



## witchymom

greaseballs80 said:


> I still have not sent my victims gift because i need to still add candy for his/her, son/daughter but i haven't been able to find halloween candy , but soon i promise.


dollar general has some in (at least mine does)


----------



## djkeebz

Here she is all wrapped and ready to go.....but where will she go? Leaving out this weekend!


----------



## witchymom

djkeebz said:


> View attachment 85263
> 
> Here she is all wrapped and ready to go.....but where will she go? Leaving out this weekend!



oooo cool box!!!!!!


----------



## kallie

djkeebz said:


> View attachment 85263
> 
> Here she is all wrapped and ready to go.....but where will she go? Leaving out this weekend!



Holy moly! I hope that's for me


----------



## djkeebz

And I did it all by myself! NO help from the wife! (I did use some of her scrap booking stuff though!) SSHHHH...


----------



## GhoulishCop

Just wanted to let my victim know that I'll probably be working right up to the shipping deadline to get your gift done. Progress on your gift was going great until I ran into a technical issue I needed to resolve first. That slowed me down for a couple of days, but now that that hurdle has been surmounted, things are moving apace again. So if you haven't gotten your gift yet, well, I just might be your reaper! 

Rich


----------



## greaseballs80

I sure do hope that's for me


----------



## greaseballs80

No dollar general were i am at


----------



## djkeebz

Just take your time....I'm patient!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Ghoulish: Lol! You're not the only one, mine encountered the same. But, I have my mind wrapped around the solution and progress is being made again.  What is it??? Shhhh, be very quiet and I'll tell you... *whispers faintly* It's something wonderful! ...AND THAT'S ALL I'M GONNA SAY!


----------



## SimplyJenn

Wouldn't that be funny if you two (Raven and Ghoulish) got each other. LOL But either way... Maybe you both got MY name by accident. That would be okay too.

I can't wait to finish up my SR gift. So Excited. I hope he/she likes it. Esp. the heavy metal part. I really pondered that for a while.


----------



## nhh

Wow all the boxes are so awesome. My shipper gets a little weird about too much decoration so I did a little. I can't wait to see all of the pictures of everyone's gifts. It's exciting, and I keep forgetting that one of those awesome boxes might be mine... was that the door bell??? nope, dang...


----------



## Halloween Princess

Ugh, my victim will have to be happy with what I can finish tonight. I am having surgery tomorrow which will put me in bed for a week & unable to craft. I've already spent the price limit & semi-crafted something, but it doesn't seem complete. I hope to find a couple little goodies to throw in & decorate the box a bit tonight. I think they'll realize I made it with them in mind as it's very personalized.


----------



## seelie8504

I havent been home yet to see if I've been reaped yet...still go home excited every day looking for a box! And my victim still hasn't said anything about their gift  i am worried that they didn't like their gift!


----------



## Kerimonster

All I can think about is packing up my victims gift! (If only I had it ready!!!) 

All of the halloween stores around here are set to open in the next week or so.. the anticipation is killing me! I'm so scared that i'll get something and then see something better at the next store. Anybody else have this problem?  haha


----------



## MissMandy

I hope your surgery goes well and you have a speedy recovery, HPrincess  

seelie, how long has it been since you sent out your victim's gift?


----------



## SimplyJenn

Just for the record, I did not get anything yet.


----------



## Azrielle

seelie8504:1153002 said:


> I havent been home yet to see if I've been reaped yet...still go home excited every day looking for a box! And my victim still hasn't said anything about their gift  i am worried that they didn't like their gift!


Dont stress over if they liked it or not. I know its hard but its still early. Last year I never heard a thing from my victim,no posts,no pics,nothing...it was disappointing. I think if you sign up to participate,you should show some appreciation and at least one post of "got it". Hang in there!!


----------



## Sidnami

I don't think my Fed Ex or Post Office is working because they haven't given me anything yet...... Guess I'll have to keep my 3 yr old son out on the porch to watch til it comes by...... Don't worry. I got him camping gear to use while he waits.... I just hope he knows how top put the tent up....


----------



## Gatordave

Finished the gifts, prop and box. Awaited some nostalgia items on Ebay. All mailed on Saturday and per USPS (if they don't go bankrupt before then) it should be received by 9/8. I hope one of you likes it!!!!


----------



## SimplyJenn

Nostalgia is good. Very good. thank you so MUCH Gatordave. How'd you guess. 

Sid, don't forget to load the gun and maybe give him a cracker or two. It might be a while... Or will it?


----------



## Araniella

OK...I'll admit it....I used glitter on my victim's box. Can't wait to mail it tomorrow!


----------



## witchymom

Araniella said:


> OK...I'll admit it....I used glitter on my victim's box. Can't wait to mail it tomorrow!



oo!ooo! i like glitter i do i do!


----------



## DreamGaz

Yes... finally I found one of what I was looking for. Now if I can finish glittering my project... and find a couple of other things I'm looking for and figure out the packaging.

Got to love these vague posts.


----------



## gromit05

okay....put the final touches on my victim's gift....just need to finish packing it tonight, and ready for shipping tomorrow!...woo hoo! ^v^


----------



## Hearts1003

djkeebz:1152902 said:


> View attachment 85263
> 
> Here she is all wrapped and ready to go.....but where will she go? Leaving out this weekend!


I was beat by a dude?! A straight dude?! Omg I've lost it. I'm throwing in the towel. Lmao Superb work! Excellent! That better be heading to me.


----------



## GiggleFairy




----------



## djgeneral

I've been super busy with school, but I am indeed mailing out my reapers package by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Kymmm

It's killin me seeing all the "I've been Reaped" posts!!! I wanna see pics!! My victim should get their box of goodies no later than the 13th and while my box is not as cool as some on here, I hope the contents bring a smile to my victims face.  BTW, you all did a fantastic job decorating your boxes! I love them all!


----------



## JustWhisper

Yep, yep, yep...me love all the boxes too. 

My post office is really small. Seriously, it is about 10 x 20 feet big, with 2 little windows with two very nice gentleman, one at each window. They have worked there forever and know me quite well by now. They were very impressed with my box decor, as were several people in line who decided that would be a great idea to decorate boxes they send to their college student. I inspired someone today! Therefore, it was a great day. I can't wait for you to get your box!



*NOW, WHERE'S MINE????*


----------



## Witchful Thinking

seelie8504 said:


> I havent been home yet to see if I've been reaped yet...still go home excited every day looking for a box! And my victim still hasn't said anything about their gift  i am worried that they didn't like their gift!


Maybe they are waiting until we are allowed to say who we are? I have not been reaped yet but I know someone who has and she has not said anything to her reaper because we were under the impression we were supposed to wait until we were released to talk and post pictures! Are you sure they know who you are?


----------



## Halloween Princess

Thank you!


----------



## SimplyJenn

Witchful Thinking said:


> Maybe they are waiting until we are allowed to say who we are? I have not been reaped yet but I know someone who has and she has not said anything to her reaper because we were under the impression we were supposed to wait until we were released to talk and post pictures! Are you sure they know who you are?


You can say something to the SR just not everybody else. That way the people who have not gotten their package yet won't figure out who it is.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Kymmm said:


> It's killin me seeing all the "I've been Reaped" posts!!! I wanna see pics!!


For what it is worth, it is killing me wanting to post pictures!


----------



## Tannasgach

_My Chores for the Day:_

Finish SR packing!!


----------



## MissMandy

Hmm....should I send out my victim's package today? Mmmmm I don't know......


----------



## Witchful Thinking

SimplyJenn said:


> You can say something to the SR just not everybody else. That way the people who have not gotten their package yet won't figure out who it is.


Oh thank you for clarifying SimplyJenn!


----------



## kallie

MissMandy said:


> Hmm....should I send out my victim's package today? Mmmmm I don't know......


If it's for me....yes


----------



## Hearts1003

MissMandy:1153587 said:


> Hmm....should I send out my victim's package today? Mmmmm I don't know......


If it's for me, then what are you waiting for?! Lol The anticipation is torturous fun!


----------



## JustWhisper

*Psssst.....I know a secret.*


----------



## witchymom

JustWhisper said:


> *Psssst.....I know a secret.*


you can tell me! i wont tell anyone!


----------



## Hearts1003

JustWhisper:1153626 said:


> *Psssst.....I know a secret.*


Waiting with anticipation....


----------



## CreepySpiders

I finshed my eh, reapee's gift. I'm happy with the end result =). I can't wait to get it out the door. Sorry, dear victim, it will NOT be today. I am aiming for Saturday.


----------



## kallie

When _is_ the last day for gifts to be sent out? Is it the 18th?


----------



## estertota

kallie said:


> When _is_ the last day for gifts to be sent out? Is it the 18th?


It's September 17th.


----------



## MissMandy

I think I may have to wait until tomorrow. It's pouring out and I don't want the package to get soaked  If it lets up later on then I'll take it


----------



## sikntwizted

Door watch. Day 29. Something big and brown outside! and it's not cat poop. But, it's also not a reaper gift . On the upside, it IS my alligator from the group buy.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

My victim should have their package waiting for them when they get home from work this afternoon!


----------



## witchymom

but... but... i work from home! Does that mean i'd have to wait for the end of my workday to open it?????? THE HORROR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## killerhaunts

Dear Reapee,

Sorry you have not gotten your package yet. I have just started finishing up on your gifts and it was very hard to shop for you. I hope you love them and it will be shipped out on or before Saturday. I'll post a teaser pic here if you like 

Love, 

Your Secret Reaper


----------



## Araniella

I knew I needed a reason to leave work early!!!




Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> My victim should have their package waiting for them when they get home from work this afternoon!


----------



## Araniella

Just mailed my package....it's going from one coast....alll the way to the other! Glittery-spider-goodness on the outside......mystery on the inside!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

I'm probably going right at the deadline. I am putting my craft room together, (squeee! Dead-itcated room for crafting and sewing and it's frankenstein green, black, white and orange... lovely new storage boxes and finally organizing everything so I can FIND it when I need it!) and slowly unpacking stuff. I still haven't found that blasted glue gun... so maybe this weekend, but probably next week for sending it out... 


_Dear Reaper Victim,

I apologize for the delay, but I'm adding extra goodies that I bought, so hope this makes up for the fact that you're getting your package right at the end of the reaping deadline. Also, mwhaaaahahahaha! (evil laugh here). 

Love,
FG_


----------



## SimplyJenn

Killerhaunts, it's okay. Really. I'm sure you picked only the perfect gifts. I just want to say thank you and yes, please post a teaser pic.


----------



## nmcnary17

Taking the day off tomorrow to finish up shopping and hoping to finish project tonight. I must say the ...... is looking really good. Hint it's tall (one of the parts is made out of two 2 liter pop bottles) and black. Burned my hand really good on the hot glue gun so I took a couple days off from working on it. This weekend will work on getting a tall box and packed to hopfully shipped out on Monday. I hope that you will like it since it is something different.


----------



## Hearts1003

I'll love everything! Send away my reapers!


----------



## killerhaunts

OK, here's my teaser for my Reapee:

First pic: remnants of one of the crafts.









Second pic: Reapee's envelope. I wrote, my daughter stamped









p.s. if you like the stamping on the envelope, I picked it up at Walmart for 99 cents! They had a bunch of Halloween themed stamps. It was really hard choosing the best one!


----------



## SimplyJenn

LOL Nice Teaser. hahaha That is a pretty envelope. At first I thought it was a box. I will have to chk WM for stamps.


----------



## SonofJoker

Got slammed by a bill, so I've had to wait for two weeks till I got paid again. So tomorrow morning I should be able to finish up my shopping. Muhahahaha!!


----------



## JenniferRene

eeeeeeeeeeek! im so excited to get started on my SR gift. so many ideas...so little time...muahahahaaaaaa


----------



## Teresa M

I shipped my package today!!! Yay!!! I expect my victim to receive it on Saturday! I hope he/she likes it!!! I can't wait to find out!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I have a feeling it's going to be down to the wire for my victim. I hope they enjoy suspense!


----------



## Tannasgach

I really wanted to finish my SR gift today so I could ship tomorrow but I seem to be having a wee problem locating some of the items.  I blame my husband. If he didn't _"More Halloween Stuff!?!"_ me every time I came in with a package, I wouldn't have to hide things all over the house. I've looked in the trunk of my car, inside the ice bucket we never use, the cooler in the garage, under the guest bath sink, and in the suitcase in my closet. I can't find my frigging eyeballs...ARRGH!!!


----------



## sikntwizted

I can neither confirm nor deny that I may have or have not mailed out a box today


----------



## Hearts1003

Someones getting a package on the 13th. I'm curious as to whom it could be. Hmmm....


----------



## Growler

Someone was supposed to get their package today but.....they weren't home!


----------



## Gatordave

Ok, before I try to read 165+ posts, is there a timeframe we are supposed to post pictures of reaper gifts? 



Witchful Thinking said:


> Maybe they are waiting until we are allowed to say who we are? I have not been reaped yet but I know someone who has and she has not said anything to her reaper because we were under the impression we were supposed to wait until we were released to talk and post pictures! Are you sure they know who you are?


----------



## Kymmm

I think Bethene will let us know when we can post pics.  
A note to my Reaper... take your time, put extra effort into whatever it is your making, add whatever odds and ends you come across or just take the extra time to shop for that perfect gift. I really don't mind..  lol


----------



## greaseballs80

I shipped my package today!!! Oh Yeah my victim she/he should expect to receive it on Tuesday hope they like what they receive, not quit sure if it's there taste. Oh and i sent something small to Nowhinning.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Gatordave said:


> Ok, before I try to read 165+ posts, is there a timeframe we are supposed to post pictures of reaper gifts?


Once bethene gives us the all clear we can start posting pictures. Its not a set time frame - she will just know when the time is right (I think she can see it in her crystal ball....or it has something to do with most of the victims having their gifts ) So not yet!


----------



## JustWhisper

I wasn't home today Growler, but my mailman would have left it on my porch. And I WAS home when UPS came, So I have to assume you are NOT my reaper. Which means it can only be one of about 130 other people. Hmmmm, but which one? And have they mailed my box yet? Or are they still trying to make it just right? Or did it get delivered to my house and my cat took the package and buried it in her litter box? So many questions...


I better go check the litter box.


----------



## The Auditor

Victim, darling, listen. Here's the thing. I bought a brand new can of Great Stuff just to make you something wonderful. Then it vanished into the ethers. I blame the monkeys. ANYWAY...it finally reappeared tonight but now my 3-year-old (aka The Deduction) wants to help build the piece. Which means she will want to keep it. Which means ultimately I have to make 2 of them...and keep her clean.

Enjoy your last hours of peace, as thou shalt be Reaped next week!


----------



## MissMandy

JustWhisper said:


> I wasn't home today Growler, but my mailman would have left it on my porch. And I WAS home when UPS came, So I have to assume you are NOT my reaper. Which means it can only be one of about 130 other people. Hmmmm, but which one? And have they mailed my box yet? Or are they still trying to make it just right? Or did it get delivered to my house and my cat took the package and buried it in her litter box? So many questions...
> 
> 
> I better go check the litter box.


LOL ....well that would be sh*tty!


----------



## Kymmm

MissMandy said:


> LOL ....well that would be sh*tty!


K*tty Sh*tty to be exact..


----------



## terri73

Hoping to finish and send my gift tomorrow. These darn stores here in Ohio just aren't putting out anything Halloween. What is wrong with these stores?!


----------



## djgeneral

finished my gift today! Going to ship it tomorrow!


----------



## Terra

Just as I was getting ready to go to the dentist the post postal lady knocked on the door. She had me sign a signature confirmation and it was from someone I didn't know who lived in New York. - Could it be my secret Reaper??? But, was already late for the dentist. GAH! So, had to wait to open it. But, what made it worse was had to also get groceries afterward so had to wait 'til much later. TORTURE! 

Was a EBay item I had ordered_ (Halloween related, of course). _Grrr. The waiting continues...


----------



## seelie8504

It said that it was delivered last Friday. I hope that you guys are right and maybe they just haven't opened it yet. I definitely put my username in my card. I just hope they got it.

And I also can't wait to get mine!  in case I get mine this weekend and my reaper is reading this, I will be there to open it on Sunday night


----------



## sikntwizted

"Secret Reaper"


----------



## doto

OK, I have looked all over the place for someting I want to add. It's hard to buy in singles and for the money. I didn't take it but I saw one in a lost and found....should I give the poor lost thing a home, or leave it in the lost and found? Hmmm tough decision becasue I don't know how long it has been there.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

The Auditor said:


> Victim, darling, listen. Here's the thing. I bought a brand new can of Great Stuff just to make you something wonderful. Then it vanished into the ethers. I blame the monkeys. ANYWAY...it finally reappeared tonight but now my 3-year-old (aka The Deduction) wants to help build the piece. Which means she will want to keep it. Which means ultimately I have to make 2 of them...and keep her clean.
> 
> Enjoy your last hours of peace, as thou shalt be Reaped next week!



*Hmmmmmm could this be me???? I wonder .....*


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Terra said:


> Just as I was getting ready to go to the dentist the post postal lady knocked on the door. She had me sign a signature confirmation and it was from someone I didn't know who lived in New York. - Could it be my secret Reaper??? But, was already late for the dentist. GAH! So, had to wait to open it. But, what made it worse was had to also get groceries afterward so had to wait 'til much later. TORTURE!
> 
> Was a EBay item I had ordered_ (Halloween related, of course). _Grrr. The waiting continues...


Oh that is torture! I bet you were filled with anticipation and hurried through everything only to be disappointed when you got home  The anticipation is such sweet torture!! I keep alternating between hoping it is there every day when I get home and looking at the front step as I pull in and being grateful it is not here yet because I haven't sent mine out yet either!!


----------



## dee14399

Ok, Im finally shipping my box out tomorrow. Had to add a few things to it.


----------



## obcessedwithit

Red Rover, Red Rover, call Secret Reaper on over.............................. finally found a box, shipping soon.............................


----------



## Mystikgarden

Shipped mine out today!!

A big black box with lots of halloween stickers!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

My package has been delivered, I hope let me know if they liked it or not.


----------



## CreepySpiders

Tannasgach said:


> I really wanted to finish my SR gift today so I could ship tomorrow but I seem to be having a wee problem locating some of the items.  I blame my husband. If he didn't _"More Halloween Stuff!?!"_ me every time I came in with a package, I wouldn't have to hide things all over the house. I've looked in the trunk of my car, inside the ice bucket we never use, the cooler in the garage, under the guest bath sink, and in the suitcase in my closet. I can't find my frigging eyeballs...ARRGH!!!


i have one box in plain sight. it contains a few halloween things i brought in from storage.
what i've started doing lately is anything i buy i quickly dump in to the box. This way i can 
truthfully answer "oh, that? it's from the box". i can't help it if he assumes
it came from storage now can i? =)


----------



## Witchful Thinking

CreepySpiders said:


> i have one box in plain sight. it contains a few halloween things i brought in from storage.
> what i've started doing lately is anything i buy i quickly dump in to the box. This way i can
> truthfully answer "oh, that? it's from the box". i can't help it if he assumes
> it came from storage now can i? =)


That is genius CreepySpiders! Secret Reaper has turned into a bit of 'one for you, one for me' so when my packages arrive I say "don't worry it is for SR" which is true - but it is also for me hehe . I have also been working on my projects for my victim and they ended up getting displayed so I could "see what it looked like" so I have every so slowly started decorating under the guise of Secret Reaper!


----------



## Araniella

Same thing is going on here...oh that box? Oh..well that's getting shipped right back out--don't worry about it. Then a quick trip to the attic to 'hide' the new purchases among the old stuff while he's not looking.

Mailed my box yesterday....more packages arriving...not sure how I'm going to handle this now..LOL




Witchful Thinking said:


> That is genius CreepySpiders! Secret Reaper has turned into a bit of 'one for you, one for me' so when my packages arrive I say "don't worry it is for SR" which is true - but it is also for me hehe . I have also been working on my projects for my victim and they ended up getting displayed so I could "see what it looked like" so I have every so slowly started decorating under the guise of Secret Reaper!


----------



## CreepySpiders

Witchful Thinking said:


> That is genius CreepySpiders! Secret Reaper has turned into a bit of 'one for you, one for me' so when my packages arrive I say "don't worry it is for SR" which is true - but it is also for me hehe . I have also been working on my projects for my victim and they ended up getting displayed so I could "see what it looked like" so I have every so slowly started decorating under the guise of Secret Reaper!


I bet nearly everyone on here has caught the "one for my victim one for me" bug =)


----------



## killerhaunts

I can't wait to ship out my package for my reapee! I just need to go to DT for a glue stick and I'll be all done  I hate to say but I may find something else to add to the package this weekend when I go yard sale/shopping so .... wheee!


p.s. please create new thread, MODs, for the post your Secret Reaper pics here like last time so it's not too dificult to view them all, thanks!


----------



## estertota

Finally the package to my victim is on its way


----------



## Spookerstar

CreepySpiders said:


> I bet nearly everyone on here has caught the "one for my victim one for me" bug =)


I have been doing a lot of - 'oh I bet my victim would love that". Then I get home and say, "well that is not quite right. Maybe I will look for something else". The original thing never gets returned.
After Sunday I can start decorating. Having my boss over for dinner on Sunday and he already thinks I am odd. Good thing I am not the only odd one or we wouldn't have a very fun forum.


----------



## kallie

Sorry reapee. My gift isn't going out til Monday


----------



## djgeneral

My package is sent out! Should arrive on Monday!

Went to UPS and they wanted $24 to ship!!!! :O'

Said heck no, went to post office and it was $10.95...with a faster delivery rate! Go figure!! lol

Hope they like it!


----------



## Terra

Ok, here's a hint for my reapee. Your gift... I WANT To KEEP IT!


----------



## dee14399

Headed to the post office right now! In a few minutes there will be a package heading east.
(sorry that not much of a hint since I live in Washington state, Almost everywhere is east of me lol)


----------



## Hearts1003

estertota:1154905 said:


> Finally the package to my victim is on its way


No pic of the box?! Awww....


----------



## Halloween Princess

dee14399 said:


> Headed to the post office right now! In a few minutes there will be a package heading east.
> (sorry that not much of a hint since I live in Washington state, Almost everywhere is east of me lol)


Not me since I'm in WA too.


----------



## Ghouliet

Terra said:


> Ok, here's a hint for my reapee. Your gift... I WANT To KEEP IT!


Have you mailed it yet???? I bet it is something wonderful.


----------



## badgirl

Terra said:


> Ok, here's a hint for my reapee. Your gift... I WANT To KEEP IT!


But you will send it to me anyway, right?!?


----------



## HauntedDiva

Thank you to a very special reaper who made my day! It as the perfect present


----------



## Hearts1003

I just checked on the package I sent! The expected delivery date changed to today! I don't think they'll get it til tomorrow though. So someone out there is getting reaped tomorrow! OMG I'm so excited! I cannot wait to hear if my reapee likes their gifts. I'm so nervous now! Oh dear lord!


----------



## Tannasgach

Woo-Hoo!! A package is on the way! I'll give you a hint - it's headed north.


----------



## Hearts1003

What does The Great Pumpkin, Werewolf, Crypt Keeper mean under peoples names?


----------



## rockplayson

I have been reaped!   

Thankyou so much to my secret reaper. I love everything. I also sent my gift out so be on the lookout this coming week.


----------



## rockplayson

Hearts1003 said:


> What does The Great Pumpkin, Werewolf, Crypt Keeper mean under peoples names?


Those names are for the number of post you have. I think it's just something fun to have on a forum. Once you reach 1,000 post you can customize it.


----------



## CreepySpiders

Terra said:


> Ok, here's a hint for my reapee. Your gift... I WANT To KEEP IT!


 Well, Ms. Terra, if YOU want to keep it I know it's fantastic! Can't wait to receive it. You ARE my reaper, right?


----------



## Araniella

Oh Oh Oh!!! I'm East of you..I am!!! .....waiting patiently to be reaped......



dee14399 said:


> Headed to the post office right now! In a few minutes there will be a package heading east.
> (sorry that not much of a hint since I live in Washington state, Almost everywhere is east of me lol)


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

rockplayson said:


> Those names are for the number of post you have. I think it's just something fun to have on a forum. Once you reach 1,000 post you can customize it.


You can customize it after 500 posts not 1000.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

I got reaped! I got reaped!! I got reaped!! Oh did I mention....I got reaped!!! My Secret Reaper was so generous and thoughtful. It is killing me that I can't talk about it in more detail yet but I took pictures and will wait patiently!!


----------



## Hearts1003

Spooky_Girl1980:1155132 said:


> rockplayson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those names are for the number of post you have. I think it's just something fun to have on a forum. Once you reach 1,000 post you can customize it.
> 
> 
> 
> You can customize it after 500 posts not 1000.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much spooky_girl1980 and rockplayson!


----------



## Ghouliet

dee14399 said:


> Headed to the post office right now! In a few minutes there will be a package heading east.
> (sorry that not much of a hint since I live in Washington state, Almost everywhere is east of me lol)


Well, I think that rules me out. You would have said Southeast if it were headed to me.


----------



## Hearts1003

Yeah Whoooo!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Tannasgach said:


> Woo-Hoo!! A package is on the way! I'll give you a hint - it's headed north.


LOL guess that rules out any of our friends from Cuba!


----------



## The Auditor

The Auditor said:


> Victim, darling, listen. Here's the thing. I bought a brand new can of Great Stuff just to make you something wonderful. Then it vanished into the ethers. I blame the monkeys. ANYWAY...it finally reappeared tonight but now my 3-year-old (aka The Deduction) wants to help build the piece. Which means she will want to keep it. Which means ultimately I have to make 2 of them...and keep her clean.
> 
> Enjoy your last hours of peace, as thou shalt be Reaped next week!





Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hmmmmmm could this be me???? I wonder .....*


Perhaps.

Perhaps not. 


Patience, dear. Anticipation is the sweetest torture.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

CreepySpiders said:


> I bet nearly everyone on here has caught the "one for my victim one for me" bug =)


*LOL I know I have. Tonight I bought something while out shopping for my victim. When I told my husband to get one with a good box he did and I said get two. He said oh you are getting them two I said nope, one for my victim and one for me Should be shipping out soon*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*ITs me I just know its me!*


----------



## njwilk

I found the most amazing deal at my favorite thrift shop, I am so excited about my plans for them. They had dozens and dozens of them, I couldn't resist. I got more than one of them, though, so that I can share the deal with my victim. So I can't talk about it. But at least I can finally close up that box tonight and get it sent out tomorrow.


----------



## DreamGaz

Here Reaper, Reaper, Reaper.... 


Yeah I know I have no right to whine... I haven't sent mine out yet either, but I'm hoping my Reaper is nicer than I am.


----------



## JustWhisper

Tera, I absolutely CAN'T wait to get my gift from you. I know you wouldn't really keep it, so I will be looking for it. Unless of course my gift is coming from WA. In which case, I absolutely CAN'T wait to get my gift from dee. I know Tannasgash can't be my reaper since no one is south of me, unless she lives in south FL. I forgot to look. LOL. I hope my victim gets their package soon. Oh wait....did I mail it yet? This is a test.

I forgot to mention that I got a very cute card today from my reaper assuring me my package was on the way. I thought it was very considerate of them. But they did not tell me whether I should be stalking the mailman or the UPS guy or the FedEx lady. Guess I will stalk them all. Ha ha ha.


----------



## bethene

hey guys, back for the night, headed back out to the campground tomorrow,,,, but while out there went to a store , and found something I just had to buy,was perfect for my victim~ still am not quite done with what I am making, but will be soon!

and on a bit of a serious note, thank you to every one who pm;d their tracking numbers. and also those who received their gifts, and to a few who let me know they will be mailing a bit late for a couple of reasons, when I get back from camping will let your victims know, like I have said before, if I know that their is a problem or issue, we can work around it, so please continue to let me know! again,,, thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ter_ran

*I know somebody is going to get reaped soon!!!! 

It was tough figuring out what to give and buy but I have it all figured out now! *


----------



## tomanderson

Mine is going out just barely late early, this coming Friday. I hope my present is just right! I tried get appropriate stuff.


----------



## Tannasgach

JustWhisper.....I'm south of you so I just may be your reaper _muhahahaha_.......or maybe not.


----------



## sikntwizted

Door watch... Day 30. For some reason, 2 seperate Fed Ex trucks were stalking the neighborhood at 2 different times. Rare to see them around here, let alone 2. Anything for my poor, lonely concrete? Nope.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Yeah. I saw 2 of the big brown UPS trucks roaming here, but they did not go on my street.  Maybe next time. My SR prolly waiting till last minute like me. I am having a tough time, cuz I have WAAAAY too much stuff. So I gotta work that out so that my $ limit is not exceeded. I suppose it's better to have too much than not enough though. 

I can't wait till she... uh he.. gets it. I'm so excited. I hope they love it like I do. I'm not going to put my name (there's a BIG HINT) to make sure he... uh she... likes it first. LOL is that fair? Prolly not, but they post a lot here and I wanna make sure. hahahaha


----------



## bethene

well, am taking back off to the campground, have fun every one, keep me informed of all the sending and receiving,and any other problems! TTYL!!


----------



## hallorenescene

jenn, i post a lot, and i haven't gotten my gift yet. and i'm a she. it's meeeeee. i will love it. you lucky girl, i'm an easy one to buy for. Thanks


----------



## lyrical

My secret reaper parcel arrived yesterday for me on friday....

To my secret reaper thankyou thankyou so very much I love it all and it got here so quickly.....My pic is below thankyou so very much once more I'm so grateful.
l'm in Australia the stamp onthe the box said it was mailed on the 2nd of september and it arrived on the 9th...only took 7 days from the USA so quick.


----------



## Kymmm

Nice gift Lyrical! Justa reminder tho.. we need to try and wait until Bethene gives us the ok to post our pics.  

Jen... I haven't gotten my gift yet and I post quite a bit to.. What would the odds be that I'm your victim (Jen was my victim last year) lol If that's the case, pay no mind to that $ limit..  

Sounds like I should have went to the post office to mail my box! I went online and used a comparison website that said FedEx would be cheapest. It ended up costing more than $25.00 to ship so, everyone with those big, oversized boxes may want to actually go to all the shipping companies and check it out in person.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Just a quick reminder...

*PLEASE DON'T POST PICS OF YOUR SR GIFT YET*

Bethene will start a new thread for everyone to show off their gifts as soon as she knows they've all been mailed out (or however she decides )


----------



## njwilk

Huh. So it's not good to send batteries out of their original packing internationally. Learn something new everyday. I tossed a dozen of them in to my package at the last minute so that my victim could begin using his/her gift right away. UPS suggested I take them out so Customs wouldn't hold up the package. We did and they re-taped the box, being careful not to cover up the jack-o-lantern smile on the outside. Hope my victim has some spare AA batteries lying around in his/her workshop.


----------



## rockplayson

opps. I think I waited a little to long.


----------



## rockplayson

oh darn it. I was able to get pictures. I guess I can wait.  Bethene put alot of time and effort into this I can respect her wishes.


----------



## Terra

Ghouliet said:


> Have you mailed it yet???? I bet it is something wonderful.


No I haven't. Just got done painting the box but can't take any pictures because it will give it away. But, here's a final teaser shot of the gift for my victim if they can pry it from my cold dead hands...


----------



## witchymom

Terra said:


> No I haven't. Just got done painting the box but can't take any pictures because it will give it away. But, here's a final teaser shot of the gift for my victim if they can pry it from my cold dead hands...


looks like something i would like. 

just throwing it out there for ya ....


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Work day 30: Decided to make some rather unique changes to the design. May or may not be a good idea due to the power I have to work with. No problems, changes are reversible and shouldn't present a problem if they don't work out. *hunches back and stalks off back to the evil lab laughing maniacally* Mwuahahahaaaahaaaaaaaaa!! 

Strangely enough, this seems the day for doubling up on shipping trucks here too. 2 USPS trucks? 2 UPS trucks, ok...sometimes. 1 FedEx truck normally. Today, 3 of them??? Strange things are afoot my friends...and I'm not speaking of me


----------



## lilangel_66071

woohooo i got my secreat reaper gift today and i ABSOLULTY LOVE IT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS I CANNOT WAIT TO POST PICS


----------



## SimplyJenn

LMAO Raven hahaha. The trucks are def multiplying in my 'hood for sure. Funny thing is I haven't seen the mail chickie. She must be incognito lately. Who knows what that is about. I'm looking forward to the unique changes you made, should that package make its way to Texas. 

But now that I think about it... Terra's creation has green in it. Everything seems to be dying due to drought in Texas so I'm thinking that Terra is actually sending that little piece of greenery to me. That would absolutely make sense. Thanks Terra, I know I will love it!


----------



## Ghouliet

SimplyJenn said:


> LMAO Raven hahaha. The trucks are def multiplying in my 'hood for sure. Funny thing is I haven't seen the mail chickie. She must be incognito lately. Who knows what that is about. I'm looking forward to the unique changes you made, should that package make its way to Texas.
> 
> But now that I think about it... Terra's creation has green in it. Everything seems to be dying due to drought in Texas so I'm thinking that Terra is actually sending that little piece of greenery to me. That would absolutely make sense. Thanks Terra, I know I will love it!


Either one would be welcomed here too, They both are intriguing... I wish I may I wish I might have the wish I wish tonight.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Terra said:


> No I haven't. Just got done painting the box but can't take any pictures because it will give it away. But, here's a final teaser shot of the gift for my victim if they can pry it from my cold dead hands...


*Oh that is definitely for me! I just know it!! Send it out soon Terra I would like to see the finished product If not I may have to send my monkeys over to your house to steal that tombstone with the little skelley that peeks out from behind it Either way Im getting something from you*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Guess whose package is going out on Monday????? Spookilicious Mama's victim thats who!*


----------



## JustWhisper

OMG, so many packages going out this week that I cannot keep up with them all and trying to pretend they are all for me. OK, I will just make a blanket statement that is good from now till the end of SR.....Muhahaha...THEY ARE ALL FOR ME!!!!!


----------



## witchymom

JustWhisper said:


> OMG, so many packages going out this week that I cannot keep up with them all and trying to pretend they are all for me. OK, I will just make a blanket statement that is good from now till the end of SR.....Muhahaha...THEY ARE ALL FOR ME!!!!!


i think i staked that claim already LOLOLOL


----------



## JustWhisper

Dang it witchymom, OKAY ....ALLLL the gifts leaving the East coast are mine! And maybe a few from WI. How about that?


----------



## witchymom

only if i can have ummm FL ... if youre gonna pick a random state so am i LOLOLOL


----------



## njwilk




----------



## The Auditor

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Oh that is definitely for me! I just know it!! Send it out soon Terra I would like to see the finished product If not I may have to send my monkeys over to your house to steal that tombstone with the little skelley that peeks out from behind it Either way Im getting something from you*


Hmm....flight path from Terra's to Spooki's goes directly over my farm...and I have this great new recipe for flying monkey barbecue...so with the proper aim I could end up with another piece of Terra-art AND dinner! Woot!

Wonder what sort of wine goes best with flying monkey?


----------



## Terra

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Oh that is definitely for me! I just know it!! Send it out soon Terra I would like to see the finished product If not I may have to send my monkeys over to your house to steal that tombstone with the little skelley that peeks out from behind it Either way Im getting something from you*



Hmmm, sound like a threat... That's it! I will be having the Demon Horse keeping watch over the house with orders to eat any flying monkeys that come sniffing around the graveyard.



njwilk said:


>



That's brilliant and will be my new defacto adjustment to any packages reshipped using the Amazon boxes. LOL!



The Auditor said:


> Hmm....flight path from Terra's to Spooki's goes directly over my farm...and I have this great new recipe for flying monkey barbecue...so with the proper aim I could end up with another piece of Terra-art AND dinner! Woot!
> 
> Wonder what sort of wine goes best with flying monkey?


HA HA HA HA! .... Airwars over the country. Love it!


----------



## JustWhisper

I agree...njwilk's ingenious box transformer must become my new tradition. ANY box may be subject to transformation.

I still want what Terra made...whatever it is!!! I know it WILL be mine.

OKAY...you can have FL witchy.


----------



## Rikki

Aaaarrrrrgggggghhhhh! Why am I having so much trouble finding one last item for my victim's gift?! Nothing seems fitting. Grrrrr.....


----------



## killerhaunts

Terra, doesn't your horse have laser eyes to get those monkeys?? LOL!

I was just thinking that I have been so concerned with my Repee's gift that I completely FORGOT that I got one coming MY way! OMG Now I'm REALLY getting excited!!


Sorry Reapee, crappy weather and the Great Reno Balloon races made me not be able to get your package out today. It will be worth it, I promise!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Rikki said:


> Aaaarrrrrgggggghhhhh! Why am I having so much trouble finding one last item for my victim's gift?! Nothing seems fitting. Grrrrr.....



I'm having the same issue Rikki. And NONE of the Halloween themed stores have opened in my area yet. Not even the usual Wal-Mart, Walgreens, Target, Party City, etc., have any merchandise out yet. We're lucky to find candy.


----------



## Kymmm

Rikki, that's okay. Take your time... I don't mind waiting..


----------



## Rikki

GiggleFairy said:


> I'm having the same issue Rikki. And NONE of the Halloween themed stores have opened in my area yet. Not even the usual Wal-Mart, Walgreens, Target, Party City, etc., have any merchandise out yet. We're lucky to find candy.


I know, they all seem to be behind this year! Don't they know I've got Halloween to get planned! 



Kymmm said:


> Rikki, that's okay. Take your time... I don't mind waiting..


Thanks Kymmm, glad you don't mind the wait  , but I've only got a week until the shipping deadline so I can't take too much time!


----------



## madame_mcspanky

With any luck, I might get my package sent out on Monday. Here's a clue. . . it's headed to the wild, wild west!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

JustWhisper said:


> OKAY...you can have FL witchy.



You sure about that? I might suggest looking closely at my teaser pic....that's coming outta Fla!  Sorry about posting so late, but I was making props at the witching hour!  I'd comment on Terra's teaser, but everyone already knows Terra's the Headmaster of the School of Terror. No commentary needed on perfection, just stand back when you drool! 


Btw, I can tell you that my vic's only getting ONE present...but it's an epic one!


----------



## madame_mcspanky

I finally have a teaser ready. . .










Thank goodness I'm horrible at taking pictures. Otherwise, you guys might guess what it is! Haha


----------



## ter_ran

*Patience, patience everyone... In due time, you shall be REAPED!!! *


----------



## nhh

madame_mcspanky said:


> With any luck, I might get my package sent out on Monday. Here's a clue. . . it's headed to the wild, wild west!


Yeah, must be mine.


----------



## JustWhisper

Madame Mcspanky is making me a really cool bat with orange wings, and a pegleg. But darn it, I told witchy she could have all the FL gifts. My Stupid!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

The Auditor said:


> Hmm....flight path from Terra's to Spooki's goes directly over my farm...and I have this great new recipe for flying monkey barbecue...so with the proper aim I could end up with another piece of Terra-art AND dinner! Woot!
> 
> Wonder what sort of wine goes best with flying monkey?


*Whoa Whoa Whoa people.....proposing violence on my monkeys is never the answer Im sure we can all come to some sort of compromise that leaves me with lots of gifts and my monkeys intact! See this way everyones happy*


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

madame_mcspanky said:


> With any luck, I might get my package sent out on Monday. Here's a clue. . . it's headed to the wild, wild west!


 Arizona is in the wild, wild west! Is it miiiiiiiiiiiine?


----------



## Ghouliet

madame_mcspanky said:


> With any luck, I might get my package sent out on Monday. Here's a clue. . . it's headed to the wild, wild west!


Oh, Oh, I'm in the wild, wild west...we have Tombstone in our state after all. lol


----------



## killerhaunts

I think we have more Ghost Towns in Nevada, though 

BTW LilGhouliette and Ghouliet - LOVE LOVE your avatars!! Those are so awesome!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

killerhaunts said:


> BTW LilGhouliette and Ghouliet - LOVE LOVE your avatars!! Those are so awesome!


Thanks! They're The Ghastlies! Ghouliet has been making table runners and pillow cases out of the fabric like a crazy woman!


----------



## whisper

Those of you (like me) that have been impatiently waiting for halloween items in the stores, cheer up! I just came back from Wally World and they are FINALLY starting to put stuff out. Not much yet, but its a good sign! I think my town is the last one to put stuff out! Unless its stuff for the other holiday....


----------



## Kymmm

I'm almost as far west as you can go!!! I think it's mine!!!!


----------



## Kerimonster

I finally got all of the tricks and treats for my victim! The only problem is.............



I need a bigger box to ship it in..........


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Despite my plans of getting it shipped out way before the deadline I keep wanting to put more finishing touches on my victim's gift, or finding something else that I think would be good...which would be good with something else....and here we are less than a week from the deadline. I will definately have it out on time but I apologize for making my victim wait so long!!


----------



## obcessedwithit

Box all wrapped and ready to go tomorrow........heres a peek.....








hahaahha, I painted over the address........hahhaha


----------



## BR1MSTON3

obcessedwithit said:


> Box all wrapped and ready to go tomorrow........heres a peek.....
> View attachment 85922
> 
> 
> hahaahha, I painted over the address........hahhaha


That is one big box! Someone is going to be very happy!


----------



## SimplyJenn

Now, I'm feeling self conscious about my not large gift to my victim. Maybe I should put the little box in another box and then another box and then maybe I will feel better about it. Naahh. I think she... I mean he will like it anyway. We shall see. Not as much homemade as i would like though.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Kymmm said:


> I'm almost as far west as you can go!!! I think it's mine!!!!


Negative, keep going west until you get back to the east coast. That's as far west as you can get 




Witchful Thinking said:


> Despite my plans of getting it shipped out way before the deadline I keep wanting to put more finishing touches on my victim's gift, or finding something else that I think would be good...which would be good with something else....and here we are less than a week from the deadline. I will definately have it out on time but I apologize for making my victim wait so long!!


 Aww, it's ok. I'm suffering from the exact same problem 




SimplyJenn said:


> Now, I'm feeling self conscious about my little box.



LolOOLOLllOLool! LMAO @ the out of context!   


0.0 400 posts? <- spammer?


----------



## SimplyJenn

LMAO OH. MY. GOSH. Raven's I never even saw that coming.  I had to edit. Not sure that will do any good now. LMAO Gotta love the internet. Geez! Also, what is 0.0 400 posts thing?


----------



## Bella Betty

Ahh......Someone's getting this on Tuesday....................................and it's BIG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

SimplyJenn said:


> LMAO OH. MY. GOSH. Raven's I never even saw that coming.  I had to edit. Not sure that will do any good now. LMAO Gotta love the internet. Geez! Also, what is 0.0 400 posts thing?



Lol! No worries dear. Us naughty guys see the out of context everywhere!  Believe me, I've had my fair share (and then some) of net faux pas too.  |


Oh, and 0.0 (surprised) or ^^ (raised eyebrows) that I'm at 400 posts by lil ol me!


----------



## madame_mcspanky

nhh said:


> Yeah, must be mine.





JustWhisper said:


> Madame Mcspanky is making me a really cool bat with orange wings, and a pegleg. But darn it, I told witchy she could have all the FL gifts. My Stupid!!!





Lil Ghouliette said:


> Arizona is in the wild, wild west! Is it miiiiiiiiiiiine?





Ghouliet said:


> Oh, Oh, I'm in the wild, wild west...we have Tombstone in our state after all. lol





Kymmm said:


> I'm almost as far west as you can go!!! I think it's mine!!!!


It could be for all of you. . . Hahaha. 

But, seriously, it's big enough I'm sure you guys could share.


----------



## halloween junkie

Is anyone else running into a problem with the cost of shipping? I just called UPS to get a price to ship and they told me it would be $106.00 !!!!! Regular mail is $110.00! They told me if I could get into a smaller box it would be less. I guess I'm off to find something else that would fit in a smaller box or I have to remake the gift and send it in pieces and hope my SR can put it together.  Any suggestions!!???????


----------



## GhoulishCop

I haven't gone to the post office to check out shipping costs yet, but I tremble in fear as my gift is _heavy_. Good thing mortgage rates are so low so I can refinance my house to ship it out! 

Rich


----------



## Araniella

Absolutely!! The dimensions of my box were large, however the weight was only 12.4 lbs. 

Somehow with the dimesion calculation the billable weight became 44lbs. I nearly fell on the floor when he told me the price. (UPS) Not to mention that I was shipping from one coast to the other.

I figured other carriers would be about the same so I just shipped it...but seriously....I now know better for next year. It actually may have been cheaper to send it all in smaller separate boxes...LOL


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Someone's going to get reaped (finally, right?). This one is going out today...


----------



## badgirl

Araniella said:


> Absolutely!! The dimensions of my box were large, however the weight was only 12.4 lbs.
> 
> Somehow with the dimesion calculation the billable weight became 44lbs. I nearly fell on the floor when he told me the price. (UPS) Not to mention that I was shipping from one coast to the other.
> 
> I figured other carriers would be about the same so I just shipped it...but seriously....I now know better for next year. It actually may have been cheaper to send it all in smaller separate boxes...LOL


I took my package into UPS who is always my cheapest option and it was going to be $62 to ship....ugh! Had to rethink some items and come up with a smaller box. I want my Reapee to enjoy their gift but shipping far away pushed the costs up higher than expected. I am sure they will enjoy their gifts just as much, but the heavy item had to go


----------



## Araniella

That box would look spectacular on my porch!!

I love the photos!



CzarinaKatarina said:


> Someone's going to get reaped (finally, right?). This one is going out today...


----------



## Terra

It is indeed the size of the box that's costing you the big bucks. My guess is it's over UPS' standard size and you've incurred the $50 large box surcharge. Ran into that problem last year. UPS compares the actual weight verses the dimensional weight. In other words, if it's small but heavy - you'll be paying for the weight of the box to ship. If it's large but light you'll be paying for the size of the box. Up to a limit... if it's _*so*_ large it goes over their normal standards, you will be charged a _'Large Package Surcharge Fee' _- usually an additional $50. 

Normally I have to use large boxes so I make sure that the box falls under their dimensional weight guidelines. That does give me an advantage because then you are allowed a bit more weight. So, don't have to worry about how much is packed in there. 

Here's UPS describing all of this:


_Determine the Billable Weight_






_Compare the package's actual weight to the dimensional weight.* The greater of the two *is the billable weight and should be used to calculate the rate.

A Large Package Surcharge may apply to domestic and international shipments. A package is considered a "Large Package" when its length plus girth [(2 x width) + (2 x height)] combined exceeds 130 inches, but does not exceed the maximum UPS size of 165 inches.

Large Packages are subject to a minimum billable weight of 90 pounds. An Additional Handling charge will not be assessed when a Large Package Surcharge is applied._







Here's how to determine your box's dimensional weight:


----------



## EvilMel

Good grief. I hope someone isn't trying to mail me a package that large. If so, I'd chip in on shipping for it!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> LolOOLOLllOLool! LMAO @ the out of context!


First case of box envy I've heard of!


----------



## kallie

Ok y'all, I still haven't sent my gift out. Shopping is complete, but I can't find a box to send this thing! I think I'll have to make my own box. Did some of y'all make your own boxes?


----------



## BR1MSTON3

kallie said:


> Ok y'all, I still haven't sent my gift out. Shopping is complete, but I can't find a box to send this thing! I think I'll have to make my own box. Did some of y'all make your own boxes?


I made mine as kind of a display that went all together to save room for my victim. I had to make it not one piece itself so I could take it apart and fit in a box. I got my box from Walmart, they have a section near office supplies with moving boxes.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I went to UPS first with my box. They wanted over $50 to ship. I went to my post office and shipped it ground for $13. I suggest going there.


----------



## halloween junkie

Just called my post office and they said I have to pack it up and bring it in to get a definite price, but they said they are usaually 1/2 the price of UPS. Down side is it's going to take longer to get to my SR. Guess I'll be making a trip to the post office!!! I really want to send this gift.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Terra said:


> It is indeed the size of the box that's costing you the big bucks.


Proof that size matters 

(Sorry, but it was only a matter of time before Raven said it!)


----------



## Tannasgach

I got a general idea of my shipping costs by looking online at these sites:

FedEx - https://www.fedex.com/ratefinder/home
UPS - https://wwwapps.ups.com/ctc/request
USPS - http://postcalc.usps.gov/

USPS had the best rate for me and delivery date was only one day later than UPS. I shipped on Friday and the package is due to arrive this Wednesday.


----------



## Bella Betty

I know that when gas prices went through the roof, all the shipping companies (including the post office) raised their prices. However, after the price dropped they opted to not lower their prices...............hmmm.........I guess they're making money where they can.  The flat rate boxes that are offered are specifically designed for documentation or smaller items--so large fantatistic props generally won't fit!  My box was large and heavy and it went across the country as well. Because I had decorated the outside of my box, my post office wouldn't take it, so I opted to pay the extra $$ and ship it UPS ground.  Next year, I'm hoping that my victim will ask for small, light items , but if not I'll know what to expect. I couldn't imagine not including the items I'd created for my victim, so I'll just make some expense adjustments elsewhere (Like taking my lunch to work more often over the next 3 months). Happy Haunting all!


----------



## Sidnami

My son is still waiting for a package to come so he can come back in the house. His food supply is getting low and the trees are looking scary to him at night.


----------



## midnightterror

ok so been waiting on the last item for my victim and no clue if its coming in on time, luckily I saw something similar yesterday and have decided to go buy it today after work that way i can send out my box tomorrow! Will post pictures of the box tomorrow!


----------



## obcessedwithit

someone will be reaper tomorrow.................... I wonder, wonder .........


----------



## greaseballs80

Someone will be reaped tomorrow as well....


----------



## nhh

Hmmm, maybe I should work from home tomorrow...


----------



## Araniella

I'll clear my schedule. I can be reaped tomorrow. Really. I can!

(...and someone will be reaped on Thursday. Love following the tracking.)


----------



## frenchy

Tannasgach said:


> I got a general idea of my shipping costs by looking online at these sites:
> 
> FedEx - https://www.fedex.com/ratefinder/home
> UPS - https://wwwapps.ups.com/ctc/request
> USPS - http://postcalc.usps.gov/
> 
> 
> USPS had the best rate for me and delivery date was only one day later than UPS. I shipped on Friday and the package is due to arrive this Wednesday.


You guys in the US you got a pretty good and affordable postal system .Here it cost me more to ship within canada than to ship in the US and a letter from 1h away from here take 3 days to arrive Go Canada post ! Usually when someone send something with ups to me (like ebay sellers) i pay them shipping and ups Canada ask me the same or more amount to leave the parcel at my door . Go UPS Canada ! Fedex Ups target business more than individual 
Frenchy


----------



## witchymom

well... my package will go out Friday (gotta wait for payday LOL)! 

i wonder who its going tooooooooooooooooooooooo??????????????????


----------



## JustWhisper

UPS use to be way cheaper than USPS for anything over a couple pounds. But I have noticed this past year or so that USPS is always my best option (price-wise). Make sure when you call either shipping place that you specify you want it to go GROUND. They will give you the price for shipping first class if you don't ask sometimes. I ALWAYS shop online at the websites Tannasgach offered before driving anywhere to compare shipping costs. Saves me a fortune in time and money. I shipped my box USPS for about $20-25 (can't remember exactly) and it was as big as any I have seen so far. Maybe not as heavy, though. And it was going from one side of U.S. to the other.

Frenchy, you are right about your mail options. You guys really get robbed when mailing or shipping anything. I have NEVER complained about the cost of stamps here. I sure couldn't get a letter from one state to another for 45 cents (or whatever it is now) on my own. 


Pssst....I still know a secret. hehehehe


----------



## Rikki

Guys be sure to check shipping quotes from ALL carriers before making your decision. Just because one is typically cheaper than the others doesn't mean that it always is - there seems to be no rhyme or reason. Also, if you know someone who owns a business and has a shipping account they get discounts and may be able to ship it for you cheaper. I saved $20 shipping out a large prop earlier this year that way.


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA

I am still looking for that last special gift for my victim. Please be patient. I will be sending hopefully before the due date. I just want my victim to be happy. Also I would love to decorate my box, but last time they made me take off most of my stickers. I went through UPS. Will I have better luck with USPS?


----------



## kallie

Alright, got it out the door. I was lazy about decorating my box, guys And I totally forgot to put a note inside. Where is my mind?! Anyway,

Dear Victim, hope you enjoy the gifts. I wish I could have got you so much more, but I sent plenty of love too. Kallie.


----------



## badgirl

Who's my MUMMY??????? You will find out in a few day


----------



## badgirl

Who's my MUMMY??????? You will find out in a few day


----------



## badgirl

Heh...now it looks like I have a bunch of boxes to mail out! How'd that happen ??? Silly multiple posts.


----------



## Ghouliet

badgirl said:


> View attachment 86110
> Who's my MUMMY??????? You will find out in a few day


That mummy box is sooooo cute.


----------



## Ghouliet

Kallie, that box looks as big as a tombstone!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

badgirl said:


> View attachment 86110
> Who's my MUMMY??????? You will find out in a few day


That is a really great box, love how you did it!


----------



## kallie

Ghouliet said:


> That mummy box is sooooo cute.


lol the box looks smaller in the picture than it actually is. I measured it! It's 30 inches wide and tall!


----------



## halloween junkie

Mailed mine out today! Yeah post office!


----------



## MissMandy

Someone will be getting a package in about a week


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Proof that size matters
> 
> (Sorry, but it was only a matter of time before Raven said it!)


LIES!!! Lies I tell you!  Besides, she said it was how well you swing the... Uh-oh...ahem, maybe I should stop right there.


----------



## witchymom

size does matter. 

well... at least in some things


----------



## xtina666

Just finished my shopping and will be sending out the package at the end of the week


----------



## JenniferRene

hahaha this is super cute!!! i waaaaant!


----------



## JenniferRene

badgirl said:


> View attachment 86110
> Who's my MUMMY??????? You will find out in a few day


was referring to this, forgot to quote. oops


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Just asked at my work if we could ship personal packages with the corporate account (which gets a nice discount off of the regular price I'd normally have to pay).... YES I CAN. 
So I've got to wrap up the packaging decoration and bring it in!

So maybe shipping in the next day or two!

Is it sad that I completely forgot that I'm RECEIVING a package too? I realized this weekend that I hadn't looked out at my front porch for days.


----------



## SimplyJenn

xtina666 love your avatar. Makes me want some candy corn. Cute Pic

Frankie's Girl I know what you mean about forgetting about a package for yourself. After I read your post I ran outside to look for in on the porch. LOL I will be shipping soon also. 

I can't wait for my victim to get the package. Heavy metal, I hope they like it. Something soft I hope they like that too... I wonder if they will wear or have someone else wear that other thing?


----------



## Growler

Ok boils and ghouls I have some sad news. I was... wait let me check...oh there is an "e" in the word. That's good news! I was REAPED! 

You wouldn't believe the package the browns guy had. Oops, that for another site. 

The haunted box I got I couldn't wait to hopen. I ran for the sissors and then I had to come to a screeching halt. How do I get this box open without ruining it!!!! The thing was gorgeous. I didn't know you could ship a box like that!! I would have been happy with just the box. You guys are going to love the pics of this thing!! My Reaper put a lot of thought into this package. 

Ok, onto what was in it. All I can say is, the person knew exactly what I was looking for and had in mind. They also have some great crafting talent and the main character in the box is going to get some specail billing in my cemetary!!!! 

I want to put out there that I did follow the directions and didn't peak at the back of the brochure before unpacking... so I'm curse free. Well, at least from this package. 

The presents were amazing and I can't gush enough about the things I got. Everything is going into my haunt and the things I got for next year are right on the mark for what I mentioned! They are going to go a long way in my making of next years haunt a great attaction!

THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

witchymom said:


> size does matter.
> 
> well... at least in some things


Lol! That applies to both parties!


----------



## Growler

Well if it's a party where size matters...I'm in!


----------



## witchymom

Growler said:


> Well if it's a party where size matters...I'm in!


no comment. LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Lol! That applies to both parties!


we're not back to the 'Now, I'm feeling self conscious about my little box.' quote are we?!


----------



## Tannasgach

Size most definitely matters...


----------



## Tannasgach

...when it comes to shipping.


----------



## Terra

heheh, you all are too funny. 

Size does matter - in regards to shipping. For those that haven't sent out their packages yet, here's some large sizes and their shipping cost. Hopefully this will alleviate some sticker shock and perhaps you can make different plans. These are UPS prices. L=length, W=wide, T=tall:


30"L x 18"W x 17"T - $43 Can have up to 56# in the box 
32"L x 19"W x 18"T - $48 Can have up to 66# in the box
36"L x 21"W x 20"T - $70 Can have up to 92# in the box
36"L x 22"W x 20"T - $78 Can have up to 101# in the box

Threw in that last measurement to show that an inch more can cost you another $8. So, an inch bigger does matter 

Got all that info while I was sending out my victim's box:














Inside that box is another box that if I show it, will give it away so here's one last tease:


----------



## nhh

I can't wait to see pictures of everyone's stuff!!! Of course take pictures of what Terra is sending me too.


----------



## JustWhisper

That mummy box is very original. What a cute idea. And very nicely done.

PA, KY, TX..... could one of those boxes heading out be for me? I can't wait.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

BR1MSTON3 said:


> we're not back to the 'Now, I'm feeling self conscious about my little box.' quote are we?!



Just the opposite where "little" is concerned in fact!  I was merely commenting on the double standard of guy-vs-girl along the same lines of the discussion, and that my friends is neeeever considered in that size topic. There is something to be said for the Goldilocks theory of "Just right" when it comes to the opposite gender too. Just pointing out the disparity within, and seeing the cold hard truth that no one want's to acknowledge for what it is.  I bad like that! 

Lol! Don't let the convo mislead ya! Someone's gotta play devils advocate! LOL! 





nhh said:


> I can't wait to see pictures of everyone's stuff!!!



Oh, I'm not even touching that out of context with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Oh goodness. You ALL have me seriously blushing over here. Geez... Okay _ahem_... now then,

I will be sending out my... well... my gift between today and Saturday, Bethene will be only person that knows about that. No more hints on shipping.  I hope he/she likes it the gift. Okay, I'm done with ANY more words for the moment.....


----------



## MissMandy

Holy crap, Terra....that's a huge box!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Jebuz, I'ma go broke sending my gift


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Bethene.... your box is full.... I was trying to PM the delivery info to you, but the message bounced....


----------



## SimplyJenn

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Jebuz, I'ma go broke sending my gift


You won't go broke. Be creative. You could break it down into more boxes and see if that helps. My heavy metal prolly going into a separate box at a flat rate. Just depends, but there's an idea for you. 

Czarina... Bethene is still out. I think she will be back on the weekend?


----------



## djkeebz

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Bethene.... your box is full.... I was trying to PM the delivery info to you, but the message bounced....


Same here...


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

SimplyJenn said:


> You won't go broke. Be creative. You could break it down into more boxes and see if that helps. My heavy metal prolly going into a separate box at a flat rate. Just depends, but there's an idea for you.


It can't be broken down. It's a singular item that wouldn't be capable of being disassembled, except to a nearly useless point in relation to size reduction. Not to mention it's somewhat fragile in relation to how shipping companies treat packages, requiring lots of padding to keep it safe. Thanks for the thought though


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Gee Terra, I hope that box is coming my way! I can't wait to get my package, hope it comes soon.  Oh btw my victim got their package almost a week ago and I haven't heard a word from them, I hope they liked what I got them.


----------



## Kymmm

I think some people are under the impression that they can't say anything about their gift until after the mailing deadline so try not to worry about not hearing from your victim.  Hopefully, when everybody starts posting pics, we will hear from everyone! 
Those boxes are making me want to GET MY PACKAGE!!!!! lol It's killin me!! lol


----------



## Tannasgach

So what you're telling us ladies Raven, is you require a big box?


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

The doorbell rang with a package delivery!!

...

But it was just crap dad had ordered for his new phone off Amazon.  Oh well. There was at least a little excitement for a few minutes.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

The doorbell rang with a package delivery!!

...

But it was just crap dad had ordered for his new phone off Amazon.  Oh well. There was at least a little excitement for a few minutes.


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> So what you're telling us ladies Raven, is you require a big box?


LOL omg I can't. This thread has taken quite the naughty turn


----------



## BR1MSTON3

OK, if people can show teases of what they are sending, can we show a tease of what we got from our reaper?!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

MissMandy said:


> LOL omg I can't. This thread has taken quite the naughty turn


Yes, but it was not the guys who broke out charts on L x W x H / Weight! Raven was simply stating how things fit better in the right size box, sheesh


----------



## MissMandy

LOL mmhmm yeah ok.


----------



## Tannasgach

Those charts are very beneficial and informative. All packages should have such a reference guide.


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> Those charts are very beneficial and informative. All packages should have such a reference guide.



I completely agree! Woulda saved me the embarrassment one night with......oh nevermind


----------



## Growler

I hear you on the shipping. I prepacked mine but, then was told by hubby that I might have wanted to go with one of the USPS "if it fits, it ships" boxes and it might have been a lot cheaper. Don't know if that is correct or not. It seems shipping costs bounce all over the place. 

I'm going to post a bunch of stuff on ebay I think tomorrow. They are having a free posting day and I really need the Halloween money. lol


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo excited, just two more things and my gift is done. I hope they like what I am doing, I want to show a pic so bad. I might take a tiny one and post it..


----------



## SimplyJenn

Tannasgach said:


> So what you're telling us ladies Raven, is you require a big box?





MissMandy said:


> LOL omg I can't. This thread has taken quite the naughty turn


LMAO Raven, maybe your victim is close enough to drive to? You could take a quick vaca or something. LOL All this that you are going through, I'm sure your vcitim will be super thrilled... okay, uh... happy anyway when they get it. Hmm, I wonder how much to ship stuff on an airline, then victim could pick it up? That prolly even more $$ though. 

Best part is that we got a hint from you.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo excited, just two more things and my gift is done. I hope they like what I am doing, I want to show a pic so bad. I might take a tiny one and post it..


*Show a pic Show a pic Show a pic!!!

Spooki rebelliously starts yet another picket line only this time from high up in the air in her fabulous broom with the purple glitter bristles 

Pic, Pic, Pic!*


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Show a pic Show a pic Show a pic!!!
> Pic, Pic, Pic!*


The way the forum has been going tonight, you might be careful what you ask for!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Ill you show you mine if you show me your!!!

Pic Pic Pic

though we have to realize that our actions will have consequences once Bethene gets wind of all of this, at which point I will totally deny all accusations 

Pic Pic Pic*


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! Omg, I just shot coffee out of my nose!  Lol! Yes things do fit in the proper sized "box" best, Br1mston3!. Tana....oh, no. Now If I claimed that I'd be telling lies.  Let's just say I kept the ex swingin by for a couple years *after* we split up. 

Jenn: No online confirmations on the size of my "gift"! LOL!

Oh, and Spooki...I learned long ago that posting those kinda pics on the net will come back to haunt ya!  And yeah, I screenied the page, I haz evidence! So be nice! 


Edit: I think I've exceeded my smiley limit for the day!  <--oops, I did it again!


----------



## hallorenescene

czar, i like the way you decorated your box.


----------



## Catatonic

Late last week I had a package waiting for me when I got home from work. What could it be I wondered....... A gift?! For me!? No, no.... It couldnt be! I tip-toed toward it.... cautiously..... quietly...... and... and..... I'd Been REAPED!! Oh Secret Reaper of mine.... You've made my little black heart so happy. THANK YOU!!!! Cant wait to post pictures. I'd like to nominate my Reaper as the most wickedly wonderful reaper EVER!


----------



## Tannasgach

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> though we have to realize that our actions will have consequences once Bethene gets wind of all of this, at which point I will totally deny all accusations
> 
> *


uh-oh 

Raven started it.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Tannasgach said:


> uh-oh
> 
> Raven started it.



Oh, I see what kinda friend you are  j/k


----------



## Tannasgach

Hey I'm not going down alone; you're coming with me. 

okay, now we're definitely in trouble.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

^ Yeah, going down by yourself is no fun. Having someone go down with you is definitely the best!  Now, I'ma going to go sit in the corner


----------



## SimplyJenn

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> ^ Yeah, going down by yourself is no fun. Having someone go down with you is definitely the best!  Now, I'ma going to go sit in the corner


You've been waiting too long by the door for the SR to visit. You should prolly get out for a few hours. LOL


----------



## witchymom

BR1MSTON3 said:


> The way the forum has been going tonight, you might be careful what you ask for!


i dont post pics like that online. well... maybe one... oh, nevermind 



Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Oh, I see what kinda friend you are  j/k


ITS ALL HIS FAULT!!!!! ALL ALL ALL ALLLLLLL HIS FAULT - he pulled us down this slippery slope of innuendos and boxes and appropriate sizing!


----------



## kallie

Just tracked my package. It is quickly moving several states away. Victim should receive by Thursday


----------



## Azrielle

Heading South to a new home today!! I hope my victim likes their goodies!


----------



## Tannasgach

_Status for my victim; your package has arrived in your hometown:_

Sorting Complete, September 13, 2011, 7:54 am, at XXXXXXXXXXXXX
Arrival at Unit, September 13, 2011, 7:45 am, at XXXXXXXXXXXXX
Processed through Sort Facility, September 10, 2011, 1:48 pm, at XXXXXXXXXXX
Acceptance, September 09, 2011, 3:51 pm, at XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

USPS has great tracking info, down to the minute. lol
Scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## kallie

Tannasgach said:


> _Status for my victim; your package has arrived in your hometown:_
> 
> Sorting Complete, September 13, 2011, 7:54 am, at XXXXXXXXXXXXX
> Arrival at Unit, September 13, 2011, 7:45 am, at XXXXXXXXXXXXX
> Processed through Sort Facility, September 10, 2011, 1:48 pm, at XXXXXXXXXXX
> Acceptance, September 09, 2011, 3:51 pm, at XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> USPS has great tracking info, down to the minute. lol
> Scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


I like what you've done. I may do this for my victim too! I've been tracking the package, it's fun to 'watch' it move cross-country!


----------



## Tannasgach

kallie said:


> Just tracked my package. It is quickly moving several states away. Victim should receive by Thursday


lol it was after reading your post kallie that I thought to go check the tracking status.


----------



## njwilk

Tracking package, it has left the state. Interesting choice of direction for the shipment, I think they must be using Google Map directions to get to the destination. If it continues, my victim will definitely receive the gift before Christmas.


----------



## CreepySpiders

I brought I big box home yesterday thinking it would be perfect. It turned out to be TOO big =). Another day wasted. I'm sorry, victim. Is the
wait torturing you?


----------



## whynotgrl666

I am making my package up today... And it will be mailed by deadline ! New york seems last to put the brats back in school. And last to start halloween goodness!


----------



## whynotgrl666

Who ever has me for a victim just know i am very 
very paitient.


----------



## jenscats5

Found the PERFECT box yesterday & repacked everything this morning! Just got back from mailing my package to my victim!! They should have it Thursday!! 

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *cough* *cough* 


Let the tracking fun begin!!!


----------



## kallie

njwilk said:


> Tracking package, it has left the state. Interesting choice of direction for the shipment, I think they must be using Google Map directions to get to the destination. If it continues, my victim will definitely receive the gift before Christmas.


I noticed that too with mine! I'm like, why in the world did they go that direction?!


----------



## kallie

I still have not been reaped and I'm so impatient. My sister was reaped this past weekend and I got to see what she received


----------



## printersdevil

I am home after a week long trip up North. I had hoped to do some shopping while I was gone, but just didn't have time. While in Lincoln, my sister and I did manage to get to some Goodwills and Gordmans, but didn't find much. The Goodwills are much more EXPENSIVE up there.

I made a quick trip to my fav thrift store in a neighboring town yesterday and found something perfect to use for my reapee. Now to get it put together. I am still trying to pull this together. I just can't find what I want. But, never fear, I will have things for you my pretty. I will be down to the wire on shipping, but it will get there.

Now, I am home...SR you can send mine. LOL


----------



## Hearts1003

terra:1157773 said:


> heheh, you all are too funny.
> 
> Size does matter - in regards to shipping. For those that haven't sent out their packages yet, here's some large sizes and their shipping cost. Hopefully this will alleviate some sticker shock and perhaps you can make different plans. These are ups prices. L=length, w=wide, t=tall:
> 
> 
> 30"l x 18"w x 17"t - $43 can have up to 56# in the box
> 32"l x 19"w x 18"t - $48 can have up to 66# in the box
> 36"l x 21"w x 20"t - $70 can have up to 92# in the box
> 36"l x 22"w x 20"t - $78 can have up to 101# in the box
> 
> threw in that last measurement to show that an inch more can cost you another $8. So, an inch bigger does matter :d
> 
> got all that info while i was sending out my victim's box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside that box is another box that if i show it, will give it away so here's one last tease:


that's for me! That's for me!


----------



## BeaconSamurai

Okay, Just sent mine out UPS. All I say is the package is going back home to the state where I was born.

Here are some hints:

It is the 5th most populous state
Became a state in 1818
The town is named after a famous person in literature
In the box "there be monsters"

Tried to give Bethene my tracking number but her box is full.


----------



## GiggleFairy

For those of you who haven't been reaped yet, I'm sure your Reaper is just holding out for that "one perfect thing" to add to the box before it's shipped. I'm subscribed to the thread about 2011 merchandise and it seems stores in general are slower this year at putting out their supplies. And I'm sure that "OMG I'VE GOT TO HAVE THAT FOR MY VICTIM!" moment will come about three days after the package has been shipped!  I read a thread in which my reaper commented on a photo that she would have liked to have put items like that in my box. Hang in there!


----------



## Teresa M

GiggleFairy said:


> And I'm sure that "OMG I'VE GOT TO HAVE THAT FOR MY VICTIM!" moment will come about three days after the package has been shipped!


Yeah, I've already had that moment; actually it was the day after I shipped. According to USPS, package has arrived but no word yet. So, now I am worried that they were not happy with it!


----------



## kallie

Teresa M said:


> Yeah, I've already had that moment; actually it was the day after I shipped. According to USPS, package has arrived but no word yet. So, now I am worried that they were not happy with it!


Um, I didn't tell my victim that I'm their reaper...was I supposed to?


----------



## obcessedwithit

I put a card in my box  letting them know you their reaper is. We are just not suppose to tell here who the reaper is until all have recieved their gift.


----------



## Teresa M

kallie said:


> Um, I didn't tell my victim that I'm their reaper...was I supposed to?


I believe that it is up to the individual; if you wanted to or not.


----------



## Guest

BeaconSamurai said:


> Okay, Just sent mine out UPS. All I say is the package is going back home to the state where I was born.
> 
> Here are some hints:
> 
> It is the 5th most populous state
> Became a state in 1818
> The town is named after a famous person in literature
> In the box "there be monsters"
> 
> Tried to give Bethene my tracking number but her box is full.


Hmmmm if my History Lessons dont not fail me you sent the box to Illinois and not Washington  DARN!!


----------



## nhh

BeaconSamurai said:


> Here are some hints:
> 
> It is the 5th most populous state
> Became a state in 1818
> The town is named after a famous person in literature
> In the box "there be monsters"


Admit it... How many of you don't remember your history had have googled this already. 

And for the record, I have already had that "i need my box back, I can make it better, and they need this" moment... Twice...


----------



## Halloween Princess

Dear victim, I apologize. I truly intended to have your package ready & shipped before my surgery the 8th but I wasn't satisfied with it. Thought I'd be feeling better sooner & am not  Will attempt again today. I WILL have it out by deadline, but likely not sooner. Again, apologies. Hope the wait is worth it.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

SimplyJenn said:


> You've been waiting too long by the door for the SR to visit. You should prolly get out for a few hours. LOL


I was out all day yesterday  This is normal for lil ol me! 



witchymom said:


> i dont post pics like that online. well... maybe one... oh, nevermind
> 
> 
> 
> ITS ALL HIS FAULT!!!!! ALL ALL ALL ALLLLLLL HIS FAULT - he pulled us down this slippery slope of innuendos and boxes and appropriate sizing!


Id'wannahearit! I started nada.  The start was the thong convo way back <--- thata way! Tempt not, and one may never fall to temptation


----------



## candymom

I was reaped today!! Thank you to my Reaper, who was kind enough to pack a kleenex in the box, knowing I'd need it! I can't wait for the 'show off the goodies you got' thread to start so I can gush full out!


----------



## ajbanz

nhh said:


> Admit it... How many of you don't remember your history had have googled this already.
> 
> And for the record, I have already had that "i need my box back, I can make it better, and they need this" moment... Twice...


GUILTY as charged.


----------



## djkeebz

Label/Receipt Number: 0311 0240 $&@? 9560 $&@?
Expected Delivery Date: September 14, 2011 
Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Processed through Sort Facility

Your item was processed through our AUSTIN, TX 78710 facility on September 12, 2011 at 6:38 pm. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.
Detailed Results:

Processed through Sort Facility, September 12, 2011, 6:38 pm, AUSTIN, TX 78710
Acceptance, September 12, 2011, 2:04 pm, CEDAR PARK, TX 78613


It says it should be there tomorrow, but it sure has a long trip up north to the top of the U.S.A.! We will see!
*


----------



## djgeneral

According to the tracking number, my person got theirs within a day or two...to not reveal too much!  Hopefully they liked it!


----------



## SimplyJenn

BeaconSamurai said:


> Okay, Just sent mine out UPS. All I say is the package is going back home to the state where I was born.
> 
> Here are some hints:
> 
> It is the 5th most populous state
> Became a state in 1818
> The town is named after a famous person in literature
> In the box "there be monsters"
> 
> Tried to give Bethene my tracking number but her box is full.


I know where it's gooooing...


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I'm really getting excited about seeing everyone's packages (no pun intended)!!!! Do you think people will be allowed to post pictures starting this weekend? When does Bethane usually open up that thread?


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Hey Bethene, just tried to send you a PM but your mailbox is full! Can you please send me an email at [email protected] so I can fill you in? Cheers! Kelly.


----------



## gypsybandit

To my Victim..
All I can say is my attempt at being crafty and making a homemade gift...Well it was major fail. So I'm going to go shopping and find something to finish your package. So please be patient and I'll have yours shipped by the deadline.


----------



## halloweencreature

So my Reaper's package was mailed today!!!! Someone should be getting something hopefully soon!! 

I'm am sooooooooo excited for him/her to receive it. I will give a hint that it's going from one side of the United States to the other side of the United States


----------



## xtina666

Mine is going out Thursday morning!!!!


----------



## Kymmm

Now that my gift went out to my victim, the wait is killin me!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Sooooooooooooooooooo someone on this forum who is participating in the Secret Reaper will be receiving a gift from Spookilicious Mama in about..........two days!  I really hope when they get it that they let me know it arrived. Kymmm is right, now that I mailed mine out i have nothing to do but wait for my Reaper to send me his or her gift OOOOOOOH so excited, cant wait cant wait!!*


----------



## GhoulishCop

Yeah, and just because I'm going to be working right up to the deadline to finish my gift, doesn't mean _my reaper_ has to wait till the deadline to send me mine. I'm more than willing to get it early. 

Rich


----------



## DreamGaz

*I have been reaped*

*I have been reaped*

Thank you reaper, for all the cool stuff. 

and for all the packing material


----------



## madame_mcspanky

I seem to owe my victim an apology- it appears you may be receiving a kitty instead of a SR gift. Lol. You have to admit, she _does_ fill the box out quite nicely.










Oh, and sorry, Victim, but that skelly is mine. I promise, I have other awesome things for you though.


----------



## SimplyJenn

halloweencreature said:


> So my Reaper's package was mailed today!!!! Someone should be getting something hopefully soon!!
> 
> I'm am sooooooooo excited for him/her to receive it. I will give a hint that it's going from one side of the United States to the other side of the United States


WooHoo! I am on the other side of the United sates. You prolly mean like North to South right? 


Gypsybandit: To my Victim..
All I can say is my attempt at being crafty and making a homemade gift...Well it was major fail. So I'm going to go shopping and find something to finish your package. So please be patient and I'll have yours shipped by the deadline. 

Ahh I bet it is better than you think. If you got me, send it anyway.  Homemade is good and the stuff that didn't turn out the way you planned may be interpreted as something really cool by someone else.


----------



## SimplyJenn

I have no idea how the above double posted. So I will write something else... My victim will be getting something purplish in the box, also another thing that has orange in it and stuff like that. 

That's all I got sorry.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

SimplyJenn said:


> I have no idea how the above double posted. So I will write something else... My victim will be getting something purplish in the box, also another thing that has orange in it and stuff like that.
> 
> That's all I got sorry.


*
Something purplish and something orange? I LOVE IT! *


----------



## ranman1973

I GOT REAPED

I couldn't have asked for a better reaper. I am overwhelmed with what my reaper did. I know for a fact; Their will be some jealous people on here. I cant wait to post the pictures of everything I received. 

Thanks Secret Reaper. You were awesome.


----------



## ajbanz

madame_mcspanky said:


> I seem to owe my victim an apology- it appears you may be receiving a kitty instead of a SR gift. Lol. You have to admit, she _does_ fill the box out quite nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and sorry, Victim, but that skelly is mine. I promise, I have other awesome things for you though.


THAT"S FOR ME!!!! I just know it is. I love kitties.


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA

I love the kitty!!! I will take him!! He can be my kittys best friend.  They will probably fight over the box though, lol.


----------



## printersdevil

Tomorrow I have to find a box and start the process of pulling this all together. Then it is headed north. Considering I live in Texas, that is not much of a hint. LOL


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

I hope Ghouliet & I get reaped this week... <3 I keep thinking about how exciting opening our present is going to be... and it's making me antsy!


----------



## JustWhisper

That looks like my two kitties.

To my Victim....you are welcome. I hope you enjoy everything in the package. It was great fun deciding what to give you.

I am getting sooooo excited. According to the note my SR sent me last week my package should be arriving approx tomorrow. Fortunately, my mailman comes promptly at noon, and our UPS comes at 5 PM. Unless it is coming FedEx, I won't have to keep running outside looking for it. But if it doesn't get here tomorrow, I will lie in bed all night tomorrow night anxiously worrying about it, and hoping someone's flying monkeys didn't steal it. I did already warn my cats not to hide my packages in their litter boxes. That is only for THEIR packages.


Psssst.....Now I only have part of a secret.


----------



## Kymmm

If I get the kitty, I would have book ends!


----------



## Halloween Princess

JustWhisper, are you getting threats letters too? I got two more & apparently my final threat. Now just to wait for the actual package


----------



## JustWhisper

H-Princess...no threats, just a note assuring me my package would be arriving soon. Very thoughtful, as they probably are aware of how impatient I really am. I pretend to be patient on the outside but on the inside I am like a bag of jumping beans. 

The threat letters were very funny. You should post all of them.


----------



## madame_mcspanky

Kymmm said:


> If I get the kitty, I would have book ends!


Lol. Awww, I bet they were littermates in a past life.


----------



## Azrielle

Beautiful kitty!! Ahh yes the box is fair game to sir kitty!! Luckily the pizza was all gone when he decided he wanted to lay there!! Love the skelly!!


----------



## Ghouliet

Well another day has passed and my secret reaper gift has not arrived. It would be wonderful to come home to it sitting on my porch tomorrow. I would even wait to open it until I could open it with Lil Ghouliette. Of course if it arrives, I am going to have to take it to where Lil Ghouliette works cause I would not be able to wait till she gets off work.


----------



## Ghouliet

Azrielle said:


> Beautiful kitty!! Ahh yes the box is fair game to sir kitty!! Luckily the pizza was all gone when he decided he wanted to lay there!! Love the skelly!!


He looks like he ate the pizza and is now in a food coma.


----------



## madame_mcspanky

Thanks, Azrielle! LOL @ your cat! At least he's got a snack ready for when he wakes.


----------



## Azrielle

So sweet waving HI!!! Cute!!



Kymmm:1159164 said:


> If I get the kitty, I would have book ends!


----------



## MissMandy

These kitty cats are so adorable! I want another one  

My victim's gift is heading South....and that's all I'm gonna say


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> These kitty cats are so adorable! I want another one
> 
> My victim's gift is heading South....and that's all I'm gonna say


come take one of mine LOLOLOL

and im in the south!!!! am i south of you???? hmmmm time to facebook stalk LOLOLOOLOL


----------



## MissMandy

Hahaha! It could be you....

....or not

I'll never tell


----------



## Rikki

Should be finishing my victim's gift up today!


----------



## nmcnary17

Ok my victim's packages are on the way. Should on a door step somewhere either Monday or Tuesday of next week.


----------



## JustWhisper

Miss Mandy....I am south. I wonder if it is for me???? No, I think not. I suspect my Reaper mailed my package some time ago if it is due around today. Dang, aint it noon yet? Where is that mailman? If he doesn't bring it, then I will have to wait ALL THE WAY till 5:00 for the UPS. And if he doesn't bring it....well, there is no telling what I will do in my state of anxiety.


----------



## midnightterror

Finally done! My victims box decided to take a ride with me to work, so I guess during my lunch hour I will go send it out!! I hope my victim likes the goodies!


----------



## CreepySpiders

midnightterror said:


> Finally done! My victims box decided to take a ride with me to work, so I guess during my lunch hour I will go send it out!! I hope my victim likes the goodies!
> View attachment 86420
> 
> View attachment 86421
> 
> View attachment 86422
> 
> View attachment 86423


yes, i LOVE goodies. I am your victim, right? RIGHT?


----------



## Azrielle

Ohh those boxes look great!! I'll open them carefully


----------



## The Red Hallows

*Maybe, I live in a dream of the days when secret meant secret, I dunno. 

Remember in school when you had a secret pal and you didn't tell your secret pal who you were until the very end? Well, I consider the Secret Reaper the same kind of gem, but only spookier and much more fun.

So, this is to my reapee, whoever you may be*:

Dear Secret Reapee,

In your package there will be no cards saying "it's me." Where's the fun in that? I will eventually tell you who I am, but I'm going to let you guess. There's always clues if you look deep enough within the package, but even then, you'll have to figure out. 

You may be thinking, I'll know who it's from by the return address. Sorry, there will not be one from this forum. I have spooks everywhere helping me because I want to keep the secret part of the exchange intact and in the vien of being a big, ol, secret. 

I won't post my tracking number or sneak peak pictures here on the forum. In my opinion, if I post either, you'll know who it's from if you read the forum at all. Also, tracking numbers tell you and others the city and state. I want everybody guessing if I'm their reaper, not just those residing in that town, which is likely only one or two of you. From previous posts here, I can match up reapees to their reaper, and I honestly like a good mystery. 

So, Dear Secret Reapee, I do care about your feelings, but I'm not a tease. When you get your package you will know you are loved, and some time in the near future, I'll reveal my name. 

But, until then...

I am, and will remain your "SECRET" reaper,
S.R.


----------



## CreepySpiders

Azrielle said:


> Ohh those boxes look great!! I'll open them carefully


Azrielllllllllle!!!!!! I already claimed the cute box. Look up there ^ See? ;-)


----------



## midnightterror

Im glad you guys like...now question is who is getting it?


----------



## CreepySpiders

midnightterror said:


> Im glad you guys like...now question is who is getting it?


moi, clearly. I CLAIMED =)


----------



## nhh

The Red Hallows said:


> *Maybe, I live in a dream of the days when secret meant secret, I dunno.
> 
> Remember in school when you had a secret pal and you didn't tell your secret pal who you were until the very end? Well, I consider the Secret Reaper the same kind of gem, but only spookier and much more fun.
> 
> So, this is to my reapee, whoever you may be*:
> 
> Dear Secret Reapee,
> 
> In your package there will be no cards saying "it's me." Where's the fun in that? I will eventually tell you who I am, but I'm going to let you guess. There's always clues if you look deep enough within the package, but even then, you'll have to figure out.
> 
> You may be thinking, I'll know who it's from by the return address. Sorry, there will not be one from this forum. I have spooks everywhere helping me because I want to keep the secret part of the exchange intact and in the vien of being a big, ol, secret.
> 
> I won't post my tracking number or sneak peak pictures here on the forum. In my opinion, if I post either, you'll know who it's from if you read the forum at all. Also, tracking numbers tell you and others the city and state. I want everybody guessing if I'm their reaper, not just those residing in that town, which is likely only one or two of you. From previous posts here, I can match up reapees to their reaper, and I honestly like a good mystery.
> 
> So, Dear Secret Reapee, I do care about your feelings, but I'm not a tease. When you get your package you will know you are loved, and some time in the near future, I'll reveal my name.
> 
> But, until then...
> 
> I am, and will remain your "SECRET" reaper,
> S.R.


And I appriciate all of your thought and effort you put into my box (minds out of the gutter) and respect your SR secretness for now.  Can't wait for my package.


----------



## greaseballs80

Someone received there package yesterday, hope they liked what they received, just a little worried my reapee did not like the stuff i sent.


----------



## greaseballs80

Hope it's coming my way, awesome job on the box.


----------



## peeweepinson

(Received package from) my Secret Reaper 2011, who by the way, is the absolute BEST when it comes to Reaping!

Can't say enough about how much I appreciate this box of wonder!


----------



## greaseballs80

@ peeweepinson, i don't think we can post pics just yet, Bethene will inform us when we could. But you did get some awesome stuff.


----------



## kallie

peeweepinson said:


> (Received package from) my Secret Reaper 2011, who by the way, is the absolute BEST when it comes to Reaping!
> 
> Can't say enough about how much I appreciate this box of wonder!


I think we were supposed to wait to share, but I'm so happy you didn't wait cause you got some awesome stuff and I love to see what everyone receives!!


----------



## Azrielle

But I REALLY like the purple haunted house!!! LOL multiple boxes = sharing 



CreepySpiders:1159586 said:


> Azrielle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh those boxes look great!! I'll open them carefully
> 
> 
> 
> Azrielllllllllle!!!!!! I already claimed the cute box. Look up there ^ See? ;-)
Click to expand...


----------



## djgeneral

I hope my gift arrives before September 25 as that is when I set all my stuff up!


----------



## CreepySpiders

Azrielle said:


> But I REALLY like the purple haunted house!!! LOL multiple boxes = sharing


multiple boxes? oh my! i thought it was just one and it was decorated different on each side. hmmmmmmmm S h a R i N......? what is that? I don't think I am familiar wiht the concept. Is that like where you want something but it's really truly mine? =)


----------



## midnightterror

It actually is one box...but hey multiple mutual reapers you say?? We can work something out lol.
Well my box has been sent, though my victim wont get it till next Wednesday, $30.95 for Priority shipping was just a bit much for me!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I hope I get my package soon. To keep my mine off of the fact that I'm still waiting for mine I made a ghost circle for my side yard and a ghost to hang on the porch and put both up outside!!


----------



## djkeebz

Priority Mail®
Arrival at Unit
September 14, 2011, 5:35 am
Somewhere, NW 9***0 
Expected Delivery By:
September 14, 2011
Delivery Confirmation™
Processed through Sort Facility
September 13, 2011, 8:45 pm
Somewhere, NW 9***3 
Processed through Sort Facility
September 12, 2011, 6:38 pm
Acceptance
September 12, 2011, 2:04 pm


Somebody should be getting there package today!


----------



## djkeebz

The suspense is so much fun!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Darn it. I'm 9****2*!!!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

DEAR SECRET REAPER,
Thank you so much please let me know who you are! I love love love love and I mean LOVEEEEEEEEEEEeee it all


----------



## djkeebz

Ooohhhh....so close!


----------



## djkeebz

Delivery was confirmed at 11:32 am this morning!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Since I didn't get any excited calls or texts... or visits at work from Ghouliet, I'm guessing nothing has arrived at our door step. The great wait continues!


----------



## printersdevil

Remember we aren't to post pics yet! Bethene wants to have a thread for all the pics together WHEN she gives the go ahead.


----------



## gromit05

I thought for sure the FEDEx guy was going to stop by my house today and deliver my Secret Reaper gift , I had just gone in front, when I spied the truck, he slowed down, (my heart was beating with excitement)...but passed and parked in front of my neighbor's house.... I waited just in case he made a mistake....but he proceeded, so bummed. 

Keeping fingers cross it arrives tomorrow, if it doesn't I will have to wait; I'm off to SF for a week to visit family and friends...but don't fear my Reaper, I've have given very strict instructions to Demon Dog, he is to be on the lookout and post that it has arrived. If he doesn't comply, well let's just say it isn't going to be pretty when I get back...


----------



## dee14399

I was REAPED!!!! I love my gifts SOOO much. Thank you thank you thank you!!
I cant wait to post Pictures when im allowed.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Just another reminder folks...

*PLEASE DO NOT POST IMAGES OR DETAILS ABOUT YOUR GIFTS OR ABOUT YOUR REAPER UNTIL BETHENE SAYS.*

She'll probably start a new thread for it. 

Please don't post the reaper's home city, forum name, or other identifying details as it's sometimes easy to figure it all out from that... I've removed details from several posts to try to keep things a SECRET until the big reveal.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Oh, and FINALLY got a few minutes to decorate my box and will be shipping out tomorrow...

teaser pic of the box anyway (and I am working insane hours and running on about 4 hours sleep for the past week, so apologies for it not being awesome):


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Sorry didnt mean to put the home city, but I still dont know who sent me my package. Could you please pm me Reaper? I wont post pics until after and wont say who . Alot of thought went into my gift thank you again


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Frankie's Girl said:


> Oh, and FINALLY got a few minutes to decorate my box and will be shipping out tomorrow...
> 
> teaser pic of the box anyway (and I am working insane hours and running on about 4 hours sleep for the past week, so apologies for it not being awesome):


*You are apologizing for it not being awesome??? That looks pretty awesome to me girl! Very Cool Box. I was not as creative but I hope that I made up for it in the items I chose to ship*


----------



## printersdevil

I agree, that box is AWESOME!


----------



## CreepySpiders

Frankie's Girl said:


> Oh, and FINALLY got a few minutes to decorate my box and will be shipping out tomorrow...
> 
> teaser pic of the box anyway (and I am working insane hours and running on about 4 hours sleep for the past week, so apologies for it not being awesome):


It has a SPIDER!!! This really has to be mine, right? Don't put down the awesomeness of this box. Anyone would be thrilled to see it waiting on their stoop.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Frankie's Girl said:


> Oh, and FINALLY got a few minutes to decorate my box and will be shipping out tomorrow...
> 
> teaser pic of the box anyway (and I am working insane hours and running on about 4 hours sleep for the past week, so apologies for it not being awesome):



Ditto...It looks friggin amazing to me!!!! In fact, I will gladly accept that fragile package.


----------



## Kymmm

What all of them said ^^^^^^^^^^^ I would be THRILLED to see that box on my porch!!


----------



## CreepySpiders

I mailed my victim's package today! Lalalala priority mail. They should receive it within just a few days  i have a teaser pic but can't upload right now.


----------



## Hearts1003

Frankie's Girl:1160049 said:


> Oh, and FINALLY got a few minutes to decorate my box and will be shipping out tomorrow...
> 
> teaser pic of the box anyway (and I am working insane hours and running on about 4 hours sleep for the past week, so apologies for it not being awesome):


That's bloody fantastic! Can it be mine pretty please?!


----------



## TheEighthPlague

The Red Hallows said:


> *Maybe, I live in a dream of the days when secret meant secret, I dunno.
> 
> Remember in school when you had a secret pal and you didn't tell your secret pal who you were until the very end? Well, I consider the Secret Reaper the same kind of gem, but only spookier and much more fun.
> 
> So, this is to my reapee, whoever you may be*:
> 
> Dear Secret Reapee,
> 
> In your package there will be no cards saying "it's me." Where's the fun in that? I will eventually tell you who I am, but I'm going to let you guess. There's always clues if you look deep enough within the package, but even then, you'll have to figure out.
> 
> You may be thinking, I'll know who it's from by the return address. Sorry, there will not be one from this forum. I have spooks everywhere helping me because I want to keep the secret part of the exchange intact and in the vien of being a big, ol, secret.
> 
> I won't post my tracking number or sneak peak pictures here on the forum. In my opinion, if I post either, you'll know who it's from if you read the forum at all. Also, tracking numbers tell you and others the city and state. I want everybody guessing if I'm their reaper, not just those residing in that town, which is likely only one or two of you. From previous posts here, I can match up reapees to their reaper, and I honestly like a good mystery.
> 
> So, Dear Secret Reapee, I do care about your feelings, but I'm not a tease. When you get your package you will know you are loved, and some time in the near future, I'll reveal my name.
> 
> But, until then...
> 
> I am, and will remain your "SECRET" reaper,
> S.R.



You know, I don't know if my past reapee's even know who dunnit. In fact, I hope they don't know. It'll be that question nagging at the back of their consciousness for years until they finally go insane and have to be committed to an insane asylum where they will undoubtedly spend the rest of their days, then die tragically and spend eternity haunting the place--which would be kinda cool, except for them dying and stuff.

Honestly. I think all of this should be kept a little more secret. But that's just my HUMBLE OPINION. 

They won't know what's coming until, BLAM! it hits them right in the front porch.

But that's just how _I_ roll.

Happy Haunting,
TheEighthPlague


----------



## sikntwizted

I know one thing. Mine won't have Sikntwizted anywhere on it either. That's your hint.


----------



## Tannasgach

I included my name with my SR package. I thought it was only a 'secret' till you send the gift. Part of the fun is trying to guess the identity of your reaper. Without knowing at the end who it is, to me, is like reading a book but not finishing the last chapter. I hope my reaper feels the same way I do and includes their name.

Maybe next year along with our likes/dislikes we should include whether we want our reaper to remain anonymous or not.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Tannasgach said:


> I included my name with my SR package. I thought it was only a 'secret' till you send the gift. Part of the fun is trying to guess the identity of your reaper. Without knowing at the end who it is, to me, is like reading a book but not finishing the last chapter. I hope my reaper feels the same way I do and includes their name.
> 
> Maybe next year along with our likes/dislikes we should include whether we want our reaper to remain anonymous or not.


That is not a bad point. I wanted to go anonymous, but I had a victim who is new to the forum so after much inner debate, I let them know who I was. You see both sides of the coin, so it is a good question to ask.


----------



## kallie

For those of you tracking your packages through UPS: Have they been continuously tracked by UPS? Mine stopped being tracked 2 days ago and I don't know where it is now.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

kallie said:


> For those of you tracking your packages through UPS: Have they been continuously tracked by UPS? Mine stopped being tracked 2 days ago and I don't know where it is now.


I was tracking mine for my own sake and noticed a period where it kind of seem to vanish for a couple days. It is probably just mid shipment.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Could be traveling by truck somewhere or in process, it just hadn't been scanned yet.


----------



## njwilk

Just checked the tracking on my victim's gift. It's only 1352 miles from its destination now. But it looks like it should be a straight shot if only the trucker would drive for 16 hours. No pee breaks! My victim is waiting!


----------



## kallie

you guys are prolly right, I just want to know when my victim receives it!


----------



## njwilk

I love being on vacation, really really needed to get away from work and home for a week. And I brought props to work on, having fun with that.
BUT...
I CAN'T STAND IT! How will I know when my gift arrives!!!??? I ask my pet sitter to let me know if any interesting looking packages show up, but maybe my reaper tried to fool me by using a normal box. Or maybe my sitter has a different definition of "interesting". What if it was delivered to my neighbor's porch instead? She's on vacation this week too. Or maybe my other neighbor saw the package and took it in for safe-keeping since he knows I'm away. ARGGGHH. This is becoming a very stressful vacation.


----------



## Araniella

Someone's getting REAPED today!!!! Hmmm...who could it be????


Status: IN-TRANSIT 
Last Scan: 9/15/2011 2:33:00 AM OUT FOR DELIVERY xxxxxx, xx US 
Carrier: UPS 
Service: Ground Residential 
Expected: 9/15/2011 
UPS Tracking Number: 1ZWxxx92X0xxxxxxx6


----------



## SimplyJenn

Woohoo! That's my package! Thanks Araniella I can't wait. 

Hmmm nj. Thought maybe it was you, but I am sadly 13 hours away and it's not completely a straight shot.


----------



## Hearts1003

Araniella:1160465 said:


> Someone's getting REAPED today!!!! Hmmm...who could it be????
> 
> 
> Status: IN-TRANSIT
> Last Scan: 9/15/2011 2:33:00 AM OUT FOR DELIVERY xxxxxx, xx US
> Carrier: UPS
> Service: Ground Residential
> Expected: 9/15/2011
> UPS Tracking Number: 1ZWxxx92X0xxxxxxx6


Dangit! It's not me cause I have more than 6 x's in my city. Aw man....


----------



## Araniella

ahh...the number of x's are completely random...as is some of the 'other' information. HA HA HAHA!


..but the delivery date is right on target!


----------



## CreepySpiders

Tannasgach said:


> I included my name with my SR package. I thought it was only a 'secret' till you send the gift. Part of the fun is trying to guess the identity of your reaper. Without knowing at the end who it is, to me, is like reading a book but not finishing the last chapter. I hope my reaper feels the same way I do and includes their name.
> 
> Maybe next year along with our likes/dislikes we should include whether we want our reaper to remain anonymous or not.


I'm with you, Tanna. I want to know. At the very least a hint so I can figure it out.


----------



## CreepySpiders

I use UPS a lot. Usually this means it is in transit- maybe on a truck or on a train. Once it is moved from that mode of transport it will be scanned again. Keep checking =)


----------



## kallie

So, when is Bethene coming back from vay cay?


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I was home Tuesday, the UPS man snuck up to the door, set down a package, placed a sticky on the window... I was SOOOOO excited! Reaped at last...

But no... it was for my hubby... sigh... psyched out by the UPS guy.....

If he does that again I may well set the hose on him...


----------



## njwilk

SimplyJenn said:


> Woohoo! That's my package! Thanks Araniella I can't wait.
> 
> Hmmm nj. Thought maybe it was you, but I am sadly 13 hours away and it's not completely a straight shot.


Ya never know, Jenn. The package was picked up from UPS on Monday and has not been following the straightest route since then. It's gone east, west, north and even a little south since it left my house.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Since my victim was new to the forum I included my name in my letter for my victim.


----------



## hallorenescene

if that's not awesome, i would like to see awesome. it's a box i would keep.
i hope to know who my reaper is in the end. but if they want a short lived mystery, i'm okay with that.


----------



## xtina666

Sending mine in 1 hour! Hope my victim likes it


----------



## Halloween Princess

I always include a letter explaining my gift choices. Plus I appreciate them letting me know they received it.


----------



## jenscats5

Someone is getting Reaped soon!!!! Hope they like everything!!! How exciting!! 


Priority Mail®
Out for Delivery
September 15, 2011, 9:19 am


----------



## gypsybandit

SimplyJenn said:


> Gypsybandit: To my Victim..
> All I can say is my attempt at being crafty and making a homemade gift...Well it was major fail. So I'm going to go shopping and find something to finish your package. So please be patient and I'll have yours shipped by the deadline.
> 
> Ahh I bet it is better than you think. If you got me, send it anyway.  Homemade is good and the stuff that didn't turn out the way you planned may be interpreted as something really cool by someone else.


I don't know after I had three different people ask me what exactly I was attempting I decided to scrap the idea. The bad thing is I'm a Pisces and dangit I'm supposed to be creative.


----------



## djgeneral

I had a dream I got mine last night. So hopefully that means today is the day!


----------



## Si-cotik

well with all honestly driving 16 hours straight is a big no no...My dad was a truck driver and they can only drive so far and so long before taking breaks. Trying to cut down on truckers falling asleep behind the wheel.


----------



## CreepySpiders

Soon dear victim... soooon.

Expected Delivery By:
September 16, 2011









la la la, isn't that tissue paper cool?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

OMG, where did you find that fabulous tissue paper????


----------



## CreepySpiders

The Halloween Lady said:


> OMG, where did you find that fabulous tissue paper????


Walgreens! It's in a package on the halloween isle. It's called Creepy Painted Fabric but it's really like the tissue they cover airline pillows in, you know?
I almost missed it because the skelly print was behind a bloody hand print one (which was super lame) but when I saw it I HAD to grab =). It was $5.99 for a pretty big "cloth".


----------



## Araniella

I was going to ask the same thing...that's just fantastic!

I just now that box is coming my way so I can play with it..over and over again!




The Halloween Lady said:


> OMG, where did you find that fabulous tissue paper????


----------



## kallie

I saw that painted fabric too. I was gonna buy it, but I wasn't quite sure what I could use it for just yet, so I passed.


----------



## Ghouliet

So many boxes are in transit. Yipeee...maybe I will come home this afternoon to a box on my porch.


----------



## Spooky Chef

FINALLY got my reaper gift mailed today!! I apologize to my reapee for the last minute shipping and lack of creativity on the box, but I hope you'll like it!


----------



## bethene

hey guys! I'm BAACCKK!!!!!!
sorry for the full PM 's , I should of emptied some of it befroe I left, but have done so now!
Have been reading the whole thread of since I have been gone, you guys have been naughty!!! LOL!!! 
well, I still am not quite done with my reaper gift, so I am one of the bad ones, it is almost done though, will have it shipped soon. 
Terra, thanks for the shipping info, I have noticed too that the USPS is the cheapest way, for those shipping parcel post, get a delivery confirmation number, it is 80 cents more, and will help if there is a problem! 
Sorry to my victim, for this getting so late, but I hope it will be worth the wait!


----------



## bethene

I will start a thread next week for the pictures to be posted, to my reaper, take a pic yourself too, I am having trouble getting pics to post on here, and would hate to have it not be on here, will try to get things straightened out by then, but no matter what I do, (and even had son trying to figure it out) it keeps saying invalid file, have made pics smaller, used photobucket, flikr, pisca. and kodak easy share, and it all comes up the same since the new formate, have made pics smaller, and still nothing, so have to get son to come over again, and maybe down load a new program,,,, (have been trying to post pics of props made, and my halloween camp site)


----------



## Hearts1003

gypsybandit said:


> I don't know after I had three different people ask me what exactly I was attempting I decided to scrap the idea. The bad thing is I'm a Pisces and dangit I'm supposed to be creative.


I'm a pisces too! Flippin creativity only comes in a little. I get the idea but my execution is WAY off mark.


----------



## Azrielle

"Out for delivery"!! I like that update!!! I'm excited for my victim,I really hope they like their goodies!! Meanwhile I patiently wait for mine.................


----------



## jenscats5

"Item has been delivered" Whoooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SimplyJenn

MissMandy said:


> These kitty cats are so adorable! I want another one
> 
> My victim's gift is heading South....and that's all I'm gonna say


I'm south of where you are. WOOHOO! Thanks a bunch!! Also, I have a fluffyish kitten that needs to get out of the house. Although he is a sweetie, he's got to go. 3 cats is enough. Just lemme know. He's black.


----------



## witchymom

SimplyJenn said:


> I'm south of where you are. WOOHOO! Thanks a bunch!! Also, I have a fluffyish kitten that needs to get out of the house. Although he is a sweetie, he's got to go. 3 cats is enough. Just lemme know. He's black.



only 3???? pshawwww thats childs play.... LOLOLOL

WELCOME BACK BETHE!!!!!!!


----------



## SimplyJenn

gypsybandit said:


> I don't know after I had three different people ask me what exactly I was attempting I decided to scrap the idea. The bad thing is I'm a Pisces and dangit I'm supposed to be creative.


Three people are _jealous _. I'm sure it's awesomeness. If you truly decide not to send it,  then at least post a pic later. If you got me send it anyway.

BETHENE!!!!! OH MY GOSH WE are SO GLAD you are back! Yeaaa


----------



## obcessedwithit

oh where oh where can my reaper be, oh when, oh when will it come. with the box so big and the time so short , oh where oh where can it be...............


----------



## printersdevil

I am working frantically to meet the deadline for the SR. Being gone for over a week and nothing out when I left has put a damper on things for me. It is coming. It is coming. Finally, I am pleased with my progress.


----------



## MissMandy

Yay, bethene is back!  How was camping, chickaboo?

To my victim: Your gift is currently in New Jersey! Heading South baby! (that sounded a little dirty  ) Expected delivery date is Monday the 19th


----------



## Halloween Princess

I have been posting these as they come, but all 5 can be seen in my Halloween 2011 album. Here are the last 2.


----------



## Halloween Princess

Oh, and the second one is punctured because my kitten thought it was a chew toy....


----------



## madame_mcspanky

I'VE BEEN REAPED, I'VE BEEN REAPED! My reaper did an ah-mazing job picking out gifts for me. I LOVED everything!

Also, I sent my package out but I guess it wouldn't do any good to send Bethene my shipping info 'til she gets back.


----------



## sikntwizted

My aunt is a killer. Her name is Ici Pation. Oh the agony!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Welcome back Bethene! (does this mean we have to be good?)

p.s. it was Raven!


----------



## Araniella

Hahahaha took me a minute..LOL I think I have the same Aunt. 




sikntwizted said:


> My aunt is a killer. Her name is Ici Pation. Oh the agony!


----------



## Araniella

!!! My Victim has been Reaped !!! Package delivered! Whew!


----------



## Ghouliet

obcessedwithit said:


> oh where oh where can my reaper be, oh when, oh when will it come. with the box so big and the time so short , oh where oh where can it be...............


I'll join in a chorus of that too. lol


----------



## MissMandy

Dying for my victim to get their package. Dying to get reaped myself. Ohhhh the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Packaged delivered!!! Whooo hooo, now I hope my victim gets home soon and I certainly hope they let me know they got it! Uuugh this is so stressful Now all I have to do is sit back and wait for my package to be delivered. I have to say I dont know what was more fun oh and Bethene I would just like to reiterate that I have been nothing but compliant and well around good while you were gone. I cant say the same for brimstone or raven cause like they were trying to start another protest but I said "absolutely not! I wouldnt do that to Bethene, we must be good while she is away!" Yep thats what I said....ive been the perfect little ghoul)*


----------



## Frankie's Girl

My package has been shipped! Due to arrive next week (maybe before Thursday).


----------



## The Auditor

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Packaged delivered!!! Whooo hooo, now I hope my victim gets home soon and I certainly hope they let me know they got it! Uuugh this is so stressful Now all I have to do is sit back and wait for my package to be delivered. I have to say I dont know what was more fun oh and Bethene I would just like to reiterate that I have been nothing but compliant and well around good while you were gone. I cant say the same for brimstone or raven cause like they were trying to start another protest but I said "absolutely not! I wouldnt do that to Bethene, we must be good while she is away!" Yep thats what I said....ive been the perfect little ghoul)*


She has. A perfect little ghoul. Which is why I'm here to give her a nice, fresh barbecue sandwich (sorry about the wings)


----------



## The Auditor

I have been reaped! And absolutely love everything!


----------



## The Auditor

Victim, friend, I fear that while your gift is ready to go, it hasn't gone yet. I was summoned to jury duty (I blame Spookilicious Mama and her black curse glitter), and therefore have been unable to get to the post office. Fear not, though, I should be able to get there tomorrow.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Show a pic Show a pic Show a pic!!!
> 
> Spooki rebelliously starts yet another picket line only this time from high up in the air in her fabulous broom with the purple glitter bristles
> 
> Pic, Pic, Pic!*





Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ill you show you mine if you show me your!!!
> 
> Pic Pic Pic
> 
> though we have to realize that our actions will have consequences once Bethene gets wind of all of this, at which point I will totally deny all accusations
> 
> Pic Pic Pic*





Spookilicious mama said:


> * Bethene I would just like to reiterate that I have been nothing but compliant and well around good while you were gone. I cant say the same for brimstone or raven cause like they were trying to start another protest but I said "absolutely not! I wouldnt do that to Bethene, we must be good while she is away!" Yep thats what I said....ive been the perfect little ghoul)*


Key word would be around good, like somewhere in the ballpark of being good!


----------



## MissMandy

Ooooo, Br1m totally busted you, Spookilicious!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Key word would be around good, like somewhere in the ballpark of being good!


*LOL! Good...around good....its all the same right? *

note to self....remember to delete all evidence that does not support current statement made


----------



## Spookilicious mama

The Auditor said:


> She has. A perfect little ghoul. Which is why I'm here to give her a nice, fresh barbecue sandwich (sorry about the wings)


*again with the violence! Seriously I may have to double up on that black curse glitter. Leave my monkeys alone! If you think im calling them off I wont, you just got yourself a another group heading your way. fly my little pretty's fly*


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Spookilicious mama said:


> *LOL! Good...around good....its all the same right? *


eh, it's close enough, or as I like to say, be good or be good at it!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Ghouliet said:


> I'll join in a chorus of that too. lol


I'm in on that chorus too!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*ooooh I like that. I good at it! Im very very very good at it. I know that because the other night my husband told me so when I was...........oh nevermind*


----------



## Hearts1003

Oh dear lord! Y'all just slay me! What ghoulish joy y'all bring to my life.


----------



## MissMandy

Spookilicious mama said:


> *ooooh I like that. I good at it! Im very very very good at it. I know that because the other night my husband told me so when I was...........oh nevermind*


You naughty, naughty ghoul!


----------



## Junit

LOL! I love reading what other people post in this thread 

I must apologize to my reapee... It will be a last minute shipment, I'm sorry but I hope you can be more patient than I!!!  This was my first attempt at making some items myself to send, they are still getting a final coat of paint tonight!!


----------



## JustWhisper

*I HAVE BEEN SO REAPED* that you guys are all going to die of jealousy. I cannot believe my reaper put so much of themself into making my gift. And it is so perfect for my haunt. I can't wait to show pictures. And all the other items that came with it are also absolutely perfect. This is going to be a grand addition my haunt this year. You packed it so well, and it all arrived in A-1 condition. Even the box it was packed in is going into my haunt, after I make a couple small repairs. The UPS guy was helping me unpack it and got a little hurried when pulling off the tape. He was impressed. Thank you so much Secret Reaper, although you are no longer a secret. You are amazing. Oh, and I especially liked the message you left me on the bottom of my gift. I wish I had a video of myself dancing all around in my driveway after I opened it. I just love it all. It is so what I wanted!!! End of gushing, for now.

Well, I have to agree with Red Hallows. I also wish the Secret Reaper thread left a little more mystery to the game. I almost never tell my victim who I am. But there are always plenty of clues for them to figure it out if they want to. I have fun trying to figure out who my reaper is, but I don't mind if my reaper includes their name with the package. I don't post pictures, or tracking info, or exactly when I shipped, etc. I want my victim to have fun figuring it out. But I will tell if they give up.

Bethene, hope you had fun camping. Br1mston3 is correct. It was Raven, I swear it was. Such an instigator.


----------



## Junit

justwhisper- I can't not tell my reapee who I am, because if I don't hear from them I stalk them again to find out if they liked what I sent


----------



## bethene

whew, finally got everything done,found a box- sorta decorated it and it is ready to be shipped tomorrow, I hope they like it, am sorta nervous!


----------



## bethene

well,part of the reason I put my name in is the post mark will give it away anyway,not to many of us Michiganders, and I am the only one on my side of the state in the reaper. wish I could afford to ship it to my daughter and have her ship it to my victim, but seeing as she lives across the country it would cost a fortune to get it to her even before it shipped to my victim...


----------



## ranman1973

I packed everything up for my SR tonight and its ready to ship out in the morning. I think someone on the west coast will really really like their SR gifts.....


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Ghouliet said:


> I'll join in a chorus of that too. lol


I'm in on that chorus too!!


----------



## skullnbones

Hearts1003 said:


> I'm a pisces too! Flippin creativity only comes in a little. I get the idea but my execution is WAY off mark.


glad there are other lost fish here  I too am a Pisces and i get so excited about the idea i forget to finish 

Dearest Victim,
Shipping tomorrow for delivery on Tues. I hope you can use it and enjoy it!


----------



## Junit

Thank you very much to whomever my SR is! It figures the day I am not at home is the day my wonderfully spooky package would arrive!!! :/ but I got a taunting phone call saying it was there! I will have to wait one more day to open it!!! *Excited Agony* Thank you so much in advance! I will update this tomorrow


----------



## Witchful Thinking

I have not had a chance to be on in a few days and a little bit I was avoiding this thread out of shame...I STILL have not shipped. I am pretty much done but I keep second guessing and shopping a bit. I will absolutely have it shipped by the deadline on Saturday but I really apologize to my victim - please know it has been delayed out of thoughtfulness and love!


----------



## SimplyJenn

AWWWWWW that's so sweet. Thank you.


----------



## kallie

My package has arrived to it's home state and is 190 miles away from it's destination as of 8 last night. Victim...you should receive today


----------



## Angelique_NM

Soon...soon


----------



## cinders

My victim's gift has been delivered. Now I wait. Patiently. Or NOT!


----------



## njwilk

Still on vacation, having a lovely time and DYING to know whether my package has arrived at my house! My victim's package cleared customs despite my vague description of the contents as "Halloween decorations". Wonder what they thought, did they have to open the box after they x-rayed it? Did they bring in the drug-sniffing/bomb-sniffing dogs? Stayed in customs a while before proceeding, guess they had to fly in the zombie-sniffing dogs.


----------



## JustWhisper

I am getting soooo excited. Almost time to post pictures. I can't wait to share, and to see what everyone else got. OK, actually I can't wait to rub everyone's nose in what I got. LOL. (jk). I just wanted to make sure my reaper knows how much I just adore what they sent me. Just in case the 3 page thank you letter I sent them didn't get the idea across. 

njwilk, that is too funny. Zombie-sniffing dogs. LOL. Oh I would just die if I knew my SR box was at home, and I wasn't. How traumatizing. LOL.

I certainly hope no one thought I was criticizing telling who you are to your victim. It does not matter to me. It is fun either way, and I have done both. I just love mystery, and like to keep my victim guessing as long as I can. I am sure my victim figured it out as soon as they got the box. Right victim?


----------



## Frankie's Girl

So my package is in transit now (just checked the shipping) and has miles to go... arrival for around Thursday the 22nd if not earlier. I'm about as far south as you can get in the US, so I guess it's safe to say the package was going... north. 

I didn't say who I was at all... I actually said in a short note that I'm not telling but there are some clues there... if they don't figure it out, (check the handmade stuff, hint hint... one of the items in that box is a technique I came up with, and it is kind of a signature piece for me  ) or from checking in the threads for the box decoration, should I tell eventually? 

I went WAAAAY overboard, tho, so my victim is getting lots of goodies.


----------



## obcessedwithit

Darn it, Darn it , Darn it....UPS guy pulled in.......... just knew it was my reaper....it was a part for the grill......Darn, Darn , Darn......Oh well to make myself feel better I'm going shopping


----------



## lilangel_66071

My secret reaper gift is now shipped, waited till last min this year , i sure hope my victim loves it


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Keeping my fingers crossed that Ghouliet comes breezing into work today with our Reaper's package!


----------



## Terra

If I don't get my gift soon then the whining will commence!


----------



## trentsketch

Someone is getting reaped by next Wednesday. How does that old adage go? Big things come in small packages? It's not the size of the box, it's the overflowing contents perfect for your haunt that matter.


----------



## nhh

I happen to be working from home today so I am ready and able to accept any boxes, especially of the reaper kind.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Terra said:


> If I don't get my gift soon then the whining will commence!


I'm with you Terra, It don't come soon it will be a early birthday gift for me. By Birthday is just over a couple of weeks away!


----------



## MissMandy

When's your birthday, Spooky Girl? Mine is October 15th


----------



## Teresa M

I am off today and tomorrow so I would gladly accept my package on either day.  Then again, my daughter and grandaughter arrive from FL on Tuesday and it would be kind of cool if she got to go through it with me. She is very much into Halloween also and is kind of missing our Halloweens now that she isn't here for them. 
- One of our dogs found the snake that was loose, so house is now safe for baby!


----------



## Ophelia

Okay, I'm so far behind on this(again) it's not even funny. It's scary! Although, I guess here, it is all about the scare. 

I'll catch up on the posts sometime this month, but I just wanted to vent a little frustration for the moment. Something I ordered, and expected to have been here by now, is not even shipped yet. It's not a huge issue, as I can supplement with other things and use the other myself, once it arrives. I'm just frustrated, as I had ordered from this same company when I lived in Alaska, and it was usually shipped within 10 business days of the payment receipt. I had hoped to receive it more quickly now that I'm in the lower 48, but alas... I'm chalking it up to holiday demand, as it's handmade and not an instantaneous thing.

An item I was going to make will not be made, as I neglected to look at just how long it would take to set properly, and between travel and general procrastination, I didn't allow myself enough time to make it. 

I am making a last-ditch shopping expedition this afternoon, and hoping that what I find will complete the gift. Hopefully my victim will like their gift, as they haven't posted in weeks. 

Ophelia


----------



## kallie

My victim's box is on the truck and out for delivery!


----------



## CreepySpiders

kallie said:


> My victim's box is on the truck and out for delivery!


kallie~ Mine, too! Mine, too! I'm on pins & needles here.


----------



## The Auditor

My gift is shipped, winging its way south as we speak. The gift I received is now properly displayed, and this household's first piece of Halloween Decor up for 2011. One little PM to go, and I shall consider my pledge fulfilled.


----------



## Hearts1003

Still waiting for my reaper box. I'm so anxious and excited!  I cannot wait for my first SR package! I don't mind waiting. I know it will come.

To all of you who have birthdays in October - How flippin awesome!


----------



## Gothikren

Just wanted to say that I got my gift today and I LOVE it! Sadly I don't know who my reaper is so I can't send them a thankyou, so I will say thank you here. It was great. If you feel like sending me a message my dear secret reaper or a friend request that would be great.  <3


----------



## EvilMel

I have not shipped my gift but I promise it will go out tomorrow. We were waiting for the paint to dry! I'm sorry it is taking forever!


----------



## printersdevil

Heading south!!!! It is for me, me, me. I just know it is!!!!!!


I even have a Southern drawl....well technically a Texan drawl.....


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

MissMandy, my birthday is Oct 4th.


----------



## bethene

well, my gift is in route, will take til next week, but now am nervous to see if it is liked a couple of the things didn't turn out quite like planned , oh well, 
thanks to all who are sending my the tracking numbers and to the few who will be a bit late shipping, a reminder to anyone to let me know if they need to be a bit late! I can work with any issue as long as I know there is one!


----------



## MissMandy

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> MissMandy, my birthday is Oct 4th.


Woohoo, Libras! 


Did you get my tracking #, bethene?


----------



## Araniella

Ohh..so excited. Came home to 2 large boxes on my porch....no reaping to report...just my grave digger and Regan from Spirit. sigh... Tomorrow's another day!


----------



## terri73

I've been reaped!! It was a nice surprise! I am down and out sick but it made me forget about that for awhile. So thank you much to my reaper. I can use everything you sent. 

Too my reapee, this sickness has prevented me from going to the post but I will get your box mailed on Monday. Just so darn sick. I finally have everything bought. I promise it will go out on MOnday of I have to drag myself to the post. 

Again thanks to my reaper. Now I am off to sleep more. Grrr....I hate being sick!!!


----------



## Junit

I have been reaped by a wonderful wonderful reaper!!! I won't say the name, but THANK YOU!!! Thank you thank you! I LOVE everything!!! I can't wait to post a picture!!


----------



## liuoliveira

I have not shipped my gift but I promise it will go out tomorrow.


----------



## midnightterror

I been REAPED!!! Thank you so much! You know who you are! I love it!!! Again Thank You so much!


----------



## Tannasgach

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> MissMandy, my birthday is Oct 4th.


My daughter's birthday is Oct 4th! She'll be 18. For her birthday this year she wants two Halloween Horror Night tickets. She makes me so proud.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Dear VIC-TIM,

I really, really, really hope there is something in your box of goodies that you will like. I never found that "Omigawd I've got to get that!" item, so I'm a bit uneasy. I read your likes/dislikes. I stalked you. I read old posts and new posts. I really did my homework, but alas I worry about the grade I'll receive. I had you in mind with each item placed in your box and I hope you can find good use of the goodies. I really did try, but was hindered somewhat since my local stores are unloading boxes of Halloween related items, but not unpacking yet. And please do forgive me for the black cat hair that may have statically attached itself to a thing or two. Esmeralda just wouldn't keep her tub of chub out of your box!

Giggle Fairy


P.S. If by chance a very sweet, very vocal, solid black cat with a chubby belly jumps out of your box when you open it, please let me know. I'll pay to ship her home. She's been missing since the trip to the post office . . .


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Tannasgach said:


> My daughter's birthday is Oct 4th! She'll be 18. For her birthday this year she wants two Halloween Horror Night tickets. She makes me so proud.


Know what you mean. My 18 year old is a theater major here in the area and tried out for an acting role in Halloween Horror Nights. Alas he did not get it, but there is next year. Proud none the less!


----------



## rockplayson

Not sure if I posted that I got my gifts yet. THANK YOU SECRET REAPER. Your a rockstar and I LOVE EVERYTHING.


----------



## Ghouliet

Giggle Fairy, If Esmerelda jumps out of the box, she would find three playmates here. She might not want to come home. Plus we have lots of kitty toys, dry food and wet food to tempt her with.


----------



## tomanderson

I sent mine out today! Should arrive in the next 2-4 days. Happy Halloween!


----------



## DreamGaz

*on the fly*

My box is flying west


----------



## djgeneral

Still nothing!


----------



## badgirl

Reapee: I am tracking.....your package has been moving very slowly....in the wrong directions??? But according to UPS it is going to travel by Nimbus 2000 and should be their in a flash tomorrow or Monday!


----------



## whisper

I'm finally shipping.... tomorrow! I'm sorry my victim for taking so long, but I had to capture, wrestle, and stuff it in a box. It wasn't being very cooperative, so you should receive it by the end of next week!


----------



## Rikki

Items bought and completed, box packed, now to send it out! I should be able to get it there juuuuuuuuust in time.


----------



## obsessedjack

Same here! Just packed up and decorated my box. Shipping out tomorrow. So typical of me to be down to the wire.lol. Sorry reapee!! Its on its way I swear!


----------



## Teresa M

GiggleFairy said:


> Dear VIC-TIM,
> P.S. If by chance a very sweet, very vocal, solid black cat with a chubby belly jumps out of your box when you open it, please let me know. I'll pay to ship her home. She's been missing since the trip to the post office . . .


Oh dear, that could be bad. As one of my dogs thinks that everything soft and fluffy is for her to play with! Well, actually, anything that moves, that hits the floor, that...well, you get the idea. Actually, she is the same dog that found the missing snake, so I can't get to upset with her (for now anyway  )!


----------



## HoflyLoster

Sent my package off today! Post office said it should arrive in 8 days!


----------



## MissMandy

Oh my gosh....everyone is getting reaped! I'm so jealous!


----------



## djkeebz

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> MissMandy, my birthday is Oct 4th.


Mine is on the 21st....seriously mom, you couldn't wait 10 more days! My nieces is on the 31st though.....lucky!


----------



## sikntwizted

badgirl said:


> Reapee: I am tracking.....your package has been moving very slowly....in the wrong directions??? But according to UPS it is going to travel by Nimbus 2000 and should be their in a flash tomorrow or Monday!


Mine went the wrong direction too. But I sent it via Planet Express. I hear the captain only has one eye.


----------



## Brimstonewitch

Dear SR,

My package was sent today. Post office shows it was accepted, but please forgive if it takes awhile. You are far away in another country and my post office thinks it's okay to take their time  and they are slower than sap moving up a dead tree. 

But it's on it's way and I hope you really enjoy it!

Brimstonewitch


----------



## Spookerstar

Dear Victim,
I am sorry I am such a procrastinator. Believe me, it is genetic! I have it all packed up and ready for the post office in the morning. I hope what is inside makes up for sending it on the last day.
Enjoy!
Your Reaper


----------



## MichaelMyers1

so when can we contact our victim telling them who we are and post pics?? so excting!!!


----------



## lisa48317

I got the requisite odd looks from the USPS people when I walked in yesterday carrying a box with JOLs & ghosts & stuff drawn on it. 

MichealMyers - if you didn't put a note or anything in the box, just haunt this thread until you see that they post that they got something. Personally, I put a card inside it. I signed it Secret Reaper, but I put my name on the back.


----------



## frenchy

To my victim !
Went shopping yesterday as my crafty side didn't turn out as good as i was expected went to put everything in the box and found out that the cat decided to sleep in the empty box and that big thing rip open the side ,now i have no box on top of that i saw that all the bubble wrap ect have been used last month so i am up at 8 am on a sat and will go shopping to finish this box and hopefully be able to ship it before the post office close. 

I have never been so stress ! 
Frenchy


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Bethene, I sent the info this morning, but it isn't showing in my sent PMs. Did you get it? According to the USPS package tracker, my Reapee received it on 9/14.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE

Dearest victim....your long awaited and richly deserved reaping is on its way to you! Get ready to LIVE!


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE

Oh! And it was sent priority usps 2-3 days because...well....your worth it.


----------



## DreamGaz

lisa48317 said:


> I got the requisite odd looks from the USPS people when I walked in yesterday carrying a box with JOLs & ghosts & stuff drawn on it.


The USPS worker actually like my crow box and jokingly (I hope she was joking) asked if they had until Oct 31st to deliver.


----------



## JonnF3

Box sent Thursday!


----------



## Halloween Princess

My reaper tricked me once again. I received my real final threat letter. This one included a tracking number! So great to know when to expect it. Know where it's coming from, but still no idea from who.


----------



## jenscats5

GiggleFairy said:


> Dear VIC-TIM,
> 
> Giggle Fairy
> 
> P.S. If by chance a very sweet, very vocal, solid black cat with a chubby belly jumps out of your box when you open it, please let me know. I'll pay to ship her home. She's been missing since the trip to the post office . . .


Hmmmmmm, if she gets along with my other kitties I might have to keep her!!


----------



## Hearts1003

badgirl:1162154 said:


> Reapee: I am tracking.....your package has been moving very slowly....in the wrong directions??? But according to UPS it is going to travel by Nimbus 2000 and should be their in a flash tomorrow or Monday!


It's me isn't it?! I'm a Harry Potter freak!


----------



## badgirl

Hearts1003 said:


> It's me isn't it?! I'm a Harry Potter freak!


I do solemnly swear, I am up to no good


----------



## Junit

Dear Reapee, 

Your gift was FINALLY shipped at the very last minute of the very last day as the woman at the post was starting to pull down the little metal curtain 
Ok, not really THAT late... 
It says it should arrive on the 19th only two days away... Buuut, I have my doubts... 3 states to go. I hope you like the handmade part!!


----------



## whynotgrl666

I sent mine out the evening of the 14th . Hope it got there ! Theres a bit more.. but im having a devil of a time getting a box for it... So only part two will be late ...lol


----------



## whynotgrl666

So glad you liked it ! Really must get the last piece boxed !!!


----------



## Kerimonster

Dear Victim,

I finally made it to the post office today! I was hoping to ship it earlier, but a bathroom demolition seemed to get in my way. Not to worry though, in a few short days (6 haha) your package should arrive down South. Or wait... did I send it North? Come to think of it, it might have been East.......or West....?? I better dust off these cobwebs in my head... 

I hope it's worth the wait!


----------



## Guest

Ohhhh...Mr. Gris feels like Eyore and nobody cares....guess I will just wonder over to the mailbox and see if a reaper even remembered to send me something...probably not since I am so forgettable.


----------



## MissMandy

LOL ....oh bother!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Ghouliet said:


> Giggle Fairy, If Esmerelda jumps out of the box, she would find three playmates here. She might not want to come home. Plus we have lots of kitty toys, dry food and wet food to tempt her with.





Teresa M said:


> Oh dear, that could be bad. As one of my dogs thinks that everything soft and fluffy is for her to play with! Well, actually, anything that moves, that hits the floor, that...well, you get the idea. Actually, she is the same dog that found the missing snake, so I can't get to upset with her (for now anyway  )!





jenscats5 said:


> Hmmmmmm, if she gets along with my other kitties I might have to keep her!!



NOOOOOOOOOOO!  I luffs mah kitteh so much!


----------



## Halloweeeiner

I'm a little late! Just know I haven't forgotten you secret reapee, lol. Will be shipping Monday!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Just checked my tracking, and the package hasn't officially even left the state yet! AND they have now shifted expected delivery to Friday the 23rd...Grrrrr.


----------



## MissMandy

Frankie's Girl said:


> Just checked my tracking, and the package hasn't officially even left the state yet! AND they have now shifted expected delivery to Friday the 23rd...Grrrrr.


Did you ship with USPS? If so, I think they're screwed up lol. According to my tracking #, the damn thing has been in New Jersey since Thursday! That can't be right


----------



## BR1MSTON3

MissMandy said:


> Did you ship with USPS? If so, I think they're screwed up lol. According to my tracking #, the damn thing has been in New Jersey since Thursday! That can't be right


I don't know, wouldn't be the first thing to go to Jersey only to be never heard from again!


----------



## witchymom

shipped today.. UPS will be delivery something spooky on Wednesday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I don't know, wouldn't be the first thing to go to Jersey only to be never heard from again!


Ugh, don't say that! lol


----------



## Frankie's Girl

MissMandy said:


> Did you ship with USPS? If so, I think they're screwed up lol. According to my tracking #, the damn thing has been in New Jersey since Thursday! That can't be right


Nope, it was UPS... but it's moving so that's something I guess.


----------



## Araniella

Hey now...easy on Jersey! LOL Perhaps 'someone' from New Jersey intercepted the package and has it hidden in her basement...ha ha ha ha

BRB..gotta go check on something in my basement....




BR1MSTON3 said:


> I don't know, wouldn't be the first thing to go to Jersey only to be never heard from again!


----------



## jenscats5

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I don't know, wouldn't be the first thing to go to Jersey only to be never heard from again!


Ended up in the Pine Barrens.....and well..........that's the last we heard of him!!


----------



## Araniella

Wow..even funnier..and this may explain alot...but I grew up in the Pine Barrens. Yup. I'm a Piney. (and I have all my teeth, thank you very much.)


----------



## Hearts1003

badgirl said:


> I do solemnly swear, I am up to no good


Perhaps a little veritaserum


----------



## witchymom

jenscats5 said:


> Ended up in the Pine Barrens.....and well..........that's the last we heard of him!!


maybe the jersey devil took it....


----------



## killerhaunts

http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=87154&stc=1&d=1316303344

Here's my packed box ... wonder who's gonna get it ..... mwahahahahahaha

ok, get out the wet noodle ... i didn't get it sent out today ... i waited til the last minute to send it and then that tragedy at the air races happened (near my house!!) and have been glued to the tv and internet for information ... it's going out via FedEx Monday and I hope this doesn't disqualify me from SR next year ...


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I'm just saying, maybe when you find her package, you find Jimmy Hoffa as well!


----------



## The Auditor

terri73 said:


> I've been reaped!! It was a nice surprise! I am down and out sick but it made me forget about that for awhile. So thank you much to my reaper. I can use everything you sent.
> 
> Too my reapee, this sickness has prevented me from going to the post but I will get your box mailed on Monday. Just so darn sick. I finally have everything bought. I promise it will go out on MOnday of I have to drag myself to the post.
> 
> Again thanks to my reaper. Now I am off to sleep more. Grrr....I hate being sick!!!


Get better soon!


----------



## Hearts1003

The Auditor:1162868 said:


> terri73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reaped!! It was a nice surprise! I am down and out sick but it made me forget about that for awhile. So thank you much to my reaper. I can use everything you sent.
> 
> Too my reapee, this sickness has prevented me from going to the post but I will get your box mailed on Monday. Just so darn sick. I finally have everything bought. I promise it will go out on MOnday of I have to drag myself to the post.
> 
> Again thanks to my reaper. Now I am off to sleep more. Grrr....I hate being sick!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better soon! Sleep all you can.
Click to expand...


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Halloween Princess said:


> My reaper tricked me once again. I received my real final threat letter. This one included a tracking number! So great to know when to expect it. Know where it's coming from, but still no idea from who.


What a great idea!! I have loved your letters, you have a very fun Reaper. Thanks for sharing them with us!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

I was standing in line at the post office today shipping out my victim's gift. I had decorated the box and ended up behind a very inquisitive woman who gave me the "Halloween already?" look. I didn't care because I felt part of a big group, probably many of which who were also standing in post offices, UPS stores and FedEx locations shipping today as well. This process has given me Halloween euphoria!

<sweeping up a surprising amount of glitter, tequila bottles and boa feathers from the front of Bethene's house after countless nights of victim marching and celebrations> Thank you Bethene!! You are amazing, patient and generous. I think I can safely say we are all very grateful!


----------



## Terra

OK, fine.... The whining will commence:


_*I want my present! *Right now! This waiting is just killing me. Come on post man, I know you want to deliver on Sundays. I mean look at me... it's pathetic waiting out front in the rain. You don't want me to catch cold do you? Wah, wah, wah..... _


How was that? Too much?


----------



## Tannasgach

Witchful Thinking said:


> <sweeping up a surprising amount of glitter, tequila bottles and boa feathers from the front of Bethene's house after countless nights of victim marching and celebrations> Thank you Bethene!! You are amazing, patient and generous. I think I can safely say we are all very grateful!


Yes, Thank You Bethene! You are absolutely, awesomely amazing!!!!! 

To organize the Secret Reaper is a humongous undertaking. The private messages alone are mind boggling! First you have 160+ people sending pm's with their address, next you have to send out 160+ pm's, and then you have another 160+ coming in with tracking info. Not to mention all the requests of "did you get my name" to "I don't know what to get my victim". And we haven't even started with the "I didn't get my gift" to "I sent my gift but they never received it". That's having to deal with over 500 pm's. Yikes!! Not to mention the bunch of tipsy haunters marching and shouting VIC-TIM outside her house all hours of the day and night. 

Yes, Bethene we humbly and heartily send our Thank You's and We Love You's for all your time consuming, hard work you do for us Secret Reapers.

{With all the new members we have on the forum, Bethene, you need to seriously consider getting someone to help you next year. You could split the list with another person. You can take the names from A-L and have someone else take M-Z.}


----------



## Ghouliet

Terra said:


> OK, fine.... The whining will commence:
> 
> 
> _*I want my present! *Right now! This waiting is just killing me. Come on post man, I know you want to deliver on Sundays. I mean look at me... it's pathetic waiting out front in the rain. You don't want me to catch cold do you? Wah, wah, wah..... _
> 
> 
> How was that? Too much?


No Terra, It's not too much, lil Ghouliette and I will join you waiting "patiently", standing outside in the burning sun, skin crisping black. We're starting to look like some of our cemetery inhabitants. _sniffle sniffle sob_


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I would just like to point out that I have been a patient little ghoul this time around, unlike last year where I was caught a few times on the ground kicking and screaming for my gift! No whining coming from me no sireee.  granted I may have instigated a few protest here and there, but I at least provided snacks and well some adult beverages so I think that more than makes up for it. I have still not received my gift yet but I am sure it is on its winged way over to my house and I know I will just love everything. I never care whats inside I just love the feeling that a fabulous Halloween treat is on its way to my house. This has been an awesome secret reaper this year. Bethene my friend YOU ROCK! THank you again for a fabulous Secret Reaper event! *


----------



## witchymom

Yes i too am standing by the door tapping my foo... oh, i mean im sitting here patiently reading a book and meditating (yes, i can do both at the same time) while waiting not only for my SR gift but also for a package from me mummy and daddy because they told ME they had been out halloween shopping and had more to do and that means its all for ME! cause they dont really do halloween much but indulge me and spoil me LOLOLOL but they havent even mailed it yet so..... it may be awhile for that one lololol but thats ok cause it gives them more time to buy more stuff for me! (i can be greedy when its family sending something, right???? lololol)


----------



## witchymom

and bethe rocks!!! i was telling my friend about what a hassle it must all be just yesterday!


----------



## JenniferRene

Im running late!!!

Dear Reapee....your fabulous spooky gift will be shipping on Monday!

Dear Reaper....waiting patientlyyyyyyyyy DDD


----------



## Teresa M

Tannasgach said:


> Yes, Thank You Bethene! You are absolutely, awesomely amazing!!!!!
> 
> To organize the Secret Reaper is a humongous undertaking. The private messages alone are mind boggling! First you have 160+ people sending pm's with their address, next you have to send out 160+ pm's, and then you have another 160+ coming in with tracking info. Not to mention all the requests of "did you get my name" to "I don't know what to get my victim". And we haven't even started with the "I didn't get my gift" to "I sent my gift but they never received it". That's having to deal with over 500 pm's. Yikes!! Not to mention the bunch of tipsy haunters marching and shouting VIC-TIM outside her house all hours of the day and night.
> 
> Yes, Bethene we humbly and heartily send our Thank You's and We Love You's for all your time consuming, hard work you do for us Secret Reapers.
> 
> {With all the new members we have on the forum, Bethene, you need to seriously consider getting someone to help you next year. You could split the list with another person. You can take the names from A-L and have someone else take M-Z.}


Agree 100%! I couldn't even imagine trying to keep up with all of that. You do an awesome job, Bethene; thank you!


----------



## JonnF3

Tracking info says the package will arrive tomorrow. Hehehe


----------



## Paulaween

My package went south yesterday...confirmation says monday, lady said tuesday. Havent pm Bethene the tracking number but will later today. Hope i did good..


----------



## suzika

I'm bad but, mine is going out late. Between earthquake, tornadoes, flooding and hurricanes it has been a rough few weeks around here. Monday or Tuesday I hope.


----------



## bethene

suzika, thanks for posting that it will be a bit late

TO EVERY ONE WHO WAS PART OF THEE REAPER THIS YEAR:
you are most welcome, but even though I did have to deal with PM,s I can honestly say I enjoyed it all.The crazy posts here, all the protesting, kept me laughing, and during part of the time, I could really use the laughs, I love all you guys, I so enjoy not just the reaper but this forum in general, as far as splitting it up, it is kinda hard to do, the names don't show up or go out alphabetized, and come until the very last day, to be paired up, so I really don't know how, but thanks for thinking of it, but I truly love doing it, 
PS. thanks for sweeping up the boa feathers and glitter, the neighbors were getting a bit testy! LOL!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil

I went to Walmart today and they are finally getting their Halloween stuff up. They have had the big candy aisle up for awhile. Gee, don't know too many who need the candy party by mid-September, but the deocorating stuff....what's the deal. At least they are underway now. Goodwills and thrift stores have had things for a couple of weeks, but even Walgreen's just got it out this past week. What is up with these people!!!!!


----------



## badgirl

Frankie's Girl said:


> Nope, it was UPS... but it's moving so that's something I guess.


Yes, mine took a lengthy vacation at the beach for several days and then magically transported itself far, far away in a flash! It is nearly home and should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Gatordave

Ok good, I thought I was one of the few waiting but see I will have company standing by the mailbox....with an anticipatory tear..... _Will somebody please think of the little children_...... (thought that might help....)



Ghouliet said:


> No Terra, It's not too much, lil Ghouliette and I will join you waiting "patiently", standing outside in the burning sun, skin crisping black. We're starting to look like some of our cemetery inhabitants. _sniffle sniffle sob_


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I'm in to, I'll be waiting by my mailbox for my box to come.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## trentsketch

Dear Reapee,

Despite what the delivery confirmation suggests, your package is officially down the street from you as of last night. If they hold it till Wednesday, I'll be shocked.


----------



## jenscats5

trentsketch said:


> dear reapee,
> 
> despite what the delivery confirmation suggests, your package is officially down the street from you as of last night. If they hold it till wednesday, i'll be shocked.


memememememememeeeeeememememeee!!!


----------



## frenchy

my victim should be receiving the box around friday ! so people watch out for Friday mail man

Frenchy


----------



## witchymom

trentsketch said:


> Dear Reapee,
> 
> Despite what the delivery confirmation suggests, your package is officially down the street from you as of last night. If they hold it till Wednesday, I'll be shocked.


well, if its ME.... i wouldnt put it past them.


----------



## whynotgrl666

Teresa M said:


> Agree 100%! I couldn't even imagine trying to keep up with all of that. You do an awesome job, Bethene; thank you!


. -Cant thank you enough for taking the wheel. And making this bit of fun for us all ! Huzzah bethene !!


----------



## Teresa M

I am still very patiently waiting the arrival of my box. I almost don't mind that it has gone on til the end because once it is here, I won't have anything to wait in anticipation for! This week is going to be full of excitement; my husband will get home from his family reunion in NH, my daughter and grand daughter will arrive for a visit and I should get my SR package! Could I ask for a better week?


----------



## Halloweeeiner

thanks again Bethene! Really do appreciate you organizing this yearly! By the way, the other day on the highway, I noticed a semi truck that said it was from Jenison, MI, and I said to my girlfriend, "hey! thats where bethene's from, you know? the person that does the secret reaper.. and she was like " oh yeahhh" I know her, lol.


----------



## cinders

Thank you, Bethene. You really do a lot of hard work for us all. I am appreciative of all you do to make Secret Reaper so fun!


----------



## SweetnScary

I am like a little kid at Christmas waiting for my Secret Reaper box to arrive. Should be here soon. I can't wait!! My victim received hers yesterday and seemed very pleased, she emailed me a very sweet thank you letter


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I hope I get mine soon, I not know how much longer I can wait!


----------



## EvilMel

I got mine mailed out Saturday. It's headed west! But I left out one key element so I'm gonna priority mail that part tomorrow. I could just kick myself for it. The entire time I was packing it up I was thinking "there's something missing...I KNOW there's something missing!" and I came home from the post office my jaw dropped. How could I forget THAT?!? so yeah. Since I'll priority mail this part it should arrive right on schedule. Poor reapee...sorry to make you wait!! I haven't received my gift either. Boo.


----------



## Ghouliet

There were so many people doing this secret reaper I am surprised there weren't more people still waiting for their gift box.

Bethene did such a fantastic job organizing the reaper give away, my hat is off to her. Even though I am still waiting for my box, I am excited thinking it may be winging it's way to me this coming week. In the meantime, I am hoping other people who are no longer waiting will post pictures of their gifts.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

I've convinced myself that if I keeping chanting "We'll get reaped tomorrow" over and over and over in my head, that the universe will hear me and reward us with a box.


----------



## Tannasgach

A lot of packages are going out this week. Sure hope one is heading my way.


----------



## Angelique_NM

I sent mine today, my apologies for the delay to my victim...I hope it's worth the wait 

Angelique_NM


----------



## kallie

My victims gift was received on Friday afternoon. Oh Dear Victim, you are never online. How will I know if you are pleased with everything...


----------



## MissMandy

My victim should get their gift today!  Although, the damn tracking is saying that's it's still in NJ...with a delivery date of today lol. Kinda annoyed with that. We pay extra for the tracking, even though it's not much extra, we paid for it!  But I sure hope it gets to my victim today. I'm dying to know if he/she likes it or not!


----------



## trentsketch

MissMandy, NJ is the worst for updating tracking information. I've gotten glowing reviews on Etsy for products that were still marked as waiting for pick up in Jersey City.


----------



## terri73

My Reapee's gift is setting in my truck seat just waiting to be mailed today. I never go to the post office so I had no idea they weren't open at 7:30am here. lol Going back into town in a bit so it will soon be on it's way.


----------



## MissMandy

trentsketch said:


> MissMandy, NJ is the worst for updating tracking information. I've gotten glowing reviews on Etsy for products that were still marked as waiting for pick up in Jersey City.


The gift's final destination isn't even NJ lol. Just passing through. Thanks for the info


----------



## Araniella

I'm not sure what's worse....waiting to be reaped...or waiting for your victim to post that they've received their box....sweet torture all the way around! LOL


----------



## ajbanz

I've been reaped!!! I've been reaped!!! I've been awesomely reaped!!!! THANK YOU very much my secret reaper!!!! I'll post pics later tonight. I LOVE EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## LawP

My reapee will have his/her package by Friday. I sure hope he/she likes it and that the xxxxx's didn't xxxx!


----------



## halloween junkie

Somebody should be getting a package today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## witchymom

memememememe!!! ??? PLEEEEEASE be me!


----------



## candymom

Due to a snafu at work, my check did not arrive until today, so I have just sent out my reapee's box to them. When you recieve it, please be forgiving of the fact the box is ugly. The pretty paper I wrapped it in... they tore it off at the shipping store  Idjuts! Anyway, sorry it's late & hope you like it.


----------



## witchymom

candymom said:


> Due to a snafu at work, my check did not arrive until today, so I have just sent out my reapee's box to them. When you recieve it, please be forgiving of the fact the box is ugly. The pretty paper I wrapped it in... they tore it off at the shipping store  Idjuts! Anyway, sorry it's late & hope you like it.


ooh no!!!! they guy at the UPS store saturday looked at me funny with my painted box, and asked me if i wanted to send it that way... but other than that didnt give me much hassle about. and yeah, i was kinda worried they would....


----------



## MissMandy

When I went to UPS for a price quote, then told me they don't accept wrapped boxes. So I went with USPS lol. They were slightly cheaper anyways


----------



## nmcnary17

I hope that my SR gets their boxes today. I shipped them on Tuesday of last week with USPS. Checked the tracking and says its still in Topeka, KS. Like is hasn't left yet...What is this about????


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> When I went to UPS for a price quote, then told me they don't accept wrapped boxes. So I went with USPS lol. They were slightly cheaper anyways


im quite certain if i had tried to take it into my backwoods hillbilly ******* post office they would have fainted at the box then told me NO. and possibly called me a demon worshipper and dragged me into the nearest church (umm across the street) and i might possibly have erupted into flames. or not. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy

witchymom said:


> im quite certain if i had tried to take it into my backwoods hillbilly ******* post office they would have fainted at the box then told me NO. and possibly called me a demon worshipper and dragged me into the nearest church (umm across the street) and i might possibly have erupted into flames. or not. LOLOLOLOL


LOL good grief. It's so strange how it's different from state to state. It really should be the same policy everywhere


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> LOL good grief. It's so strange how it's different from state to state. It really should be the same policy everywhere


i honestly think it has less to do with policy and more to do with individual people....


----------



## killerhaunts

I finally shipped my Reapee's gift out today! Sorry for the delay ... reading your posts here is making me feel so bad cuz I know you are still so eagerly awating your gift. I'll give a little hint and warning:

HInt: It's going East (sorry if you live in CA, WA, OR, HI or AK, but it's not for you...)

Warning: OK, so I am not the best packer. Your box is VERY unevenly weighted. One side is heavy, the other is too light so please be careful recieving your package from the deliverer (THEY never warn me about such thins so I thought I should). I don't want anything to happen to your precious gifts at your doorstep. :O  cry cry. 

Again I thank you for your patience and I feel that you'll really like what you get because it took me FOREVER to think of what to get ...


On another note, I have not recieved mine yet, either. Not that I mind. I'm sure I'll love it no matter what! I do feel that you may be disappointrd by our mailing system here if you shipped via USPS. They are trying to shut down our main sorting post office here (what thu...!) so anything coming here would be going to Sacramento to be sorted and THEN back to us. Is this ridiculous or what??!! I mean first they wanna shut down a bunch of rural post offices and now the main sorter for Northern NV. Don't they know except for Reno, Sparks, Carson City and Las Vegas, ALL of Nevada is considered "rural" by their standards ... Well, I'm hoping they won't do it. Enough rambling. For this reason I sent my Reapee's package FedEx!!


----------



## witchymom

killerhaunts said:


> I finally shipped my Reapee's gift out today! Sorry for the delay ... reading your posts here is making me feel so bad cuz I know you are still so eagerly awating your gift. I'll give a little hint and warning:
> 
> HInt: It's going East (sorry if you live in CA, WA, OR, HI or AK, but it's not for you...)
> 
> Warning: OK, so I am not the best packer. Your box is VERY unevenly weighted. One side is heavy, the other is too light so please be careful recieving your package from the deliverer (THEY never warn me about such thins so I thought I should). I don't want anything to happen to your precious gifts at your doorstep. :O  cry cry.
> 
> Again I thank you for your patience and I feel that you'll really like what you get because it took me FOREVER to think of what to get ...
> 
> 
> On another note, I have not recieved mine yet, either. Not that I mind. I'm sure I'll love it no matter what! I do feel that you may be disappointrd by our mailing system here if you shipped via USPS. They are trying to shut down our main sorting post office here (what thu...!) so anything coming here would be going to Sacramento to be sorted and THEN back to us. Is this ridiculous or what??!! I mean first they wanna shut down a bunch of rural post offices and now the main sorter for Northern NV. Don't they know except for Reno, Sparks, Carson City and Las Vegas, ALL of Nevada is considered "rural" by their standards ... Well, I'm hoping they won't do it. Enough rambling. For this reason I sent my Reapee's package FedEx!!


so.... youre telling me to watch for my fedex man????


----------



## SimplyJenn

Mine is also headed East. That leaves out half the US, thank you. I hope you like it. I want what I sent you.  I don't think I could ever find others quite like those. I hope you like them. There is something that kind of goes with them that I did not send, cuz I thought the weather would affect them on the way over. Sorry, bout that. It will still work out though. I also sent you what you said you would be fine with if that was all I sent. LOL 

It looks like you may be getting scattered thunderstorms on the day you receive your package from Fed-Ex. Maybe even a day or two after you get your package. It does have a breakable in there, I hope it gets there intact. Also, please understand that it was not a 10 year old that decorated your package, it was me. I did it. My package is also not completely balanced. I just couldn't get the heavy metal to stay in one spot, so it may wobble a bit.


----------



## kallie

SimplyJenn said:


> Mine is also headed East. That leaves out half the US, thank you. I hope you like it. I want what I sent you.  I don't think I could ever find others quite like those. I hope you like them. There is something that kind of goes with them that I did not send, cuz I thought the weather would affect them on the way over. Sorry, bout that. It will still work out though. I also sent you what you said you would be fine with if that was all I sent. LOL
> 
> It looks like you may be getting scattered thunderstorms on the day you receive your package from Fed-Ex. Maybe even a day or two after you get your package. It does have a breakable in there, I hope it gets there intact. Also, please understand that it was not a 10 year old that decorated your package, it was me. I did it. My package is also not completely balanced. I just couldn't get the heavy metal to stay in one spot, so it may wobble a bit.


Oh boy! I hope that's mine! I like my gifts to wobble a bit!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

No box yet, still waiting. I'll be on the look out for Bill the UPS guy and for the Fed-Ex truck to be in town this week. I'll also be waiting by my mailbox too!


----------



## djkeebz

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> No box yet, still waiting. I'll be on the look out for Bill the UPS guy and for the Fed-Ex truck to be in town this week. I'll also be waiting by my mailbox too!


I'm waiting patiently with you!


----------



## yblehsspot

I got mine!! Thank you so much to whoever sent me mine. I love it! As for mine- my mom was going to mail it on the way to work, so I assume it's on its way!


----------



## sikntwizted

Araniella said:


> I'm not sure what's worse....waiting to be reaped...or waiting for your victim to post that they've received their box....sweet torture all the way around! LOL


I know how you feel. As far as I know, my box could have been delivered there and their dog ate it. Ok, maybe not ate it, but stole it or something. Just don't know.


----------



## greaseballs80

I'm waiting patiently as well.


----------



## Hearts1003

I'm chillin and waiting patiently as well my friends. Been checking my porch and my nephews too. You never know what those boys will do. Heathens! Love em but they are heathens! Lol


----------



## djkeebz

I hope my victim got theirs as well...it was delivered a week ago, but my victim hasn't been on in over a week now!


----------



## bethene

I will give a day or so, then contact folks if they haven't contacted me yet, alot of folks are going to be shipping late for a number of reasons, all valid, and while I feel bad that some are getting gifts later than others, they will be coming, now if you are going to be late and haven't contacted me, be prepared for a flying monkey attack, keeping them ready to go for just that reason!  
will also check into the received gifts via the tracking, and see what is up there! I feel bad you are waiting and wondering if your gift really got there ok, and if it was liked, I know I would be nervous, mine is in route now, and am nervous enough!!


----------



## xtina666

I'm also patiently waiting


----------



## JonnF3

Tracking says the package was delivered to my victim today!


----------



## obcessedwithit

what a Monday, had some glitches at work and come home to being REAPED....................awesome, made my day.............thank you SR, awesome stuff all will be put to good use, glad I waited before finishing my shopping..............thank you, thank you.....................Mondays aren't too bad after all.....................lol......


----------



## SimplyJenn

I guess I am not your victim then <sigh>, JohnF3 from Ohio. As xtina666, I am waiting too... <sigh> Patiently... Waiting... Okay, nah not really. But I am extra alert when I hear a truck pass by. I figure it is some kind of Karma, cuz I sent mine out a little late. Okay, not that late, but late enough... Here is another hint: 

Nooo Just kidding. Gave plenty hints already.


----------



## MissMandy

Haven't heard from my victim yet. I sure hope they recieved their package today and it isn't lost somewhere


----------



## witchymom

no packages here today.....


----------



## Araniella

sigh...no package here today either.....but tomorrow is another day!


----------



## MissMandy

Whew, ok tracking # has been updated! My victim's gift is now in their state  Still saying a delivery date of today.....doubt it. So hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Terra

_<ears, then head perk up>

_Topeka?  




nmcnary17 said:


> I hope that my SR gets their boxes today. I shipped them on Tuesday of last week with USPS. Checked the tracking and says its still in Topeka, KS. Like is hasn't left yet...What is this about????


----------



## njwilk

My gift came!! Hooray, hooray! Thank you, reaper - very fun stuff, can't wait to post pictures. You done good. One of the items is something I've wanted for quite a while and I have exactly the right spot picked out for it. You can never have enough of any of the other items, I can't wait to include them in my haunt. Must take some pictures quickly before I start gluing feathers and beads and leaves on things.


----------



## njwilk

And my victim should have gotten a package today. I hope the gifts will be perfect. Or at least bring a smile or two to my victim's face.


----------



## IshWitch

Mine will be going out at the end of the week. Still scouring (feels like) the world for 2 objects! Grrrrr! I just know the minute I send it they will show up in a store. 
Wish we lived closer to a city!
It will have a nice mix of new, old, bought and made. 
Can't wait to get it sent!


----------



## nmcnary17

Terra said:


> _<ears, then head perk up>
> 
> _Topeka?


Yep...I live in Topeka.


----------



## IshWitch

suzika said:


> I'm bad but, mine is going out late. Between earthquake, tornadoes, flooding and hurricanes it has been a rough few weeks around here. Monday or Tuesday I hope.


Well we dodged the hurricane, but I lost my job. So it has been an extra-special Sept for me! Now I am dodging hubby   with the stuff that he wouldn't have wanted me to spend money on! But since I know we will make the mortgage and have food on the table and bills paid (I am worried about the storage units! I will go without food to pay for them so my decorations don't lose their home!  ), background checks are taking 5 weeks down here. Hopefully someone hires me soon so that 5 weeks gets started.

But I did get a very cryptic message from my Reaper! Thanks for brightening my day! I really needed it.
Now if I can just get those last couple of items that I really really want to include I can get this box sent out! Going hunting again tomorrow after a good strong prayer to St. Anthony!


----------



## bethene

good luck Ish with the job hunt, I am so sorry about your other job, it is terrible around here too, my son had a hard time finding a job.. I can not believe all the things happening to the folks here on the forum, that are part of the reaper. I wish all of you the best,,,,,, and will keep alot of you in my prayers..


----------



## IshWitch

MissMandy said:


> The gift's final destination isn't even NJ lol. Just passing through. Thanks for the info


That might be a part that was flooded, I'm sure their whole system is still on the fritz with the storms back to back.


----------



## IshWitch

bethene said:


> good luck Ish with the job hunt, I am so sorry about your other job, it is terrible around here too, my son had a hard time finding a job.. I can not believe all the things happening to the folks here on the forum, that are part of the reaper. I wish all of you the best,,,,,, and will keep alot of you in my prayers..


Thanks Bethene!
Our oldest son moved to Michigan to my Mom's to try and find a job and is now looking at NYC to hook up with some friends. They all work in the film industry and it is pulling out of MI.  Where is Jeff Daniels??? 
Our youngest son has been out of work for 2 years, our county has one of the worst unemployment ratings in the state! I just wished I'd been looking for a job and had one at least part time or lined up just in case. Our hours were cut to 30 a wk as it was. I am a nurse and hated where I worked so am now anxiety, headache and chest pain free! Seriously! My doc was gonna put me on meds! And now all better! Even blood pressure has settled down. PHEW! I know I will get something soon, but how soon is the question.  
So, if I have all my items ready to roll it just might not be able to roll until Friday when hubby gets paid. 
And just to be fair, if I get my gift I will not open it until my SR gets theirs.


----------



## skullnbones

Scheduled Delivery:
Tuesday, 09/20/2011, By End of Day

IT'S COMING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terra

nmcnary17 said:


> Yep...I live in Topeka.


Aww, darn. I thought it was on it's last leg to me   

*

Continuing the Whining:*
*Come on! I want my present now!* Even though it was beautiful yesterday and was nice sitting on the porch all day waiting for my gift... I was getting hungry. I think I can hang on for another day. But it's supposed to turn colder and the neighbors are starting to look at me weird_ (as if they didn't already). Please, Mr. Postman, give me my gift today..._


----------



## Hearts1003

IshWitch:1165002 said:


> Well we dodged the hurricane, but I lost my job. So it has been an extra-special Sept for me! Now I am dodging hubby   with the stuff that he wouldn't have wanted me to spend money on! But since I know we will make the mortgage and have food on the table and bills paid (I am worried about the storage units! I will go without food to pay for them so my decorations don't lose their home!  ), background checks are taking 5 weeks down here. Hopefully someone hires me soon so that 5 weeks gets started.
> 
> But I did get a very cryptic message from my Reaper! Thanks for brightening my day! I really needed it.
> Now if I can just get those last couple of items that I really really want to include I can get this box sent out! Going hunting again tomorrow after a good strong prayer to St. Anthony!


I'll say a prayer or two to St. Anthony for ya too.


----------



## Araniella

Working from home today...waiting for UPS to ring my doorbell!


----------



## nmcnary17

So excited I just checked and my package is out for delivery....I hope that he/she is going to be home today.


----------



## Spooky Chef

I'm such a dummy...  I printed my own postage like I always do and shipped my package Priority. BUT, the number that I thought was a tracking number is actually just an ID# not a tracking #, so I have no idea if it has been delivered. I sent it Thurs. so should have been received maybe yesterday. Haven't seen my victim on here in a while though.. Hopefully he/she will let me know when it arrives.


----------



## CreepySpiders

I have been REAPED =). Yesterday was a bummer of a day. Super busy yet boring at the same time. As I neared my door I saw
a big box sititng on my stoop. I started skipping. I kid you not.
I had a great time going through my whole box of goodies. I will post pics in the 
"Official" pic thread.

Thank you, Reaper for my awesome goodies, especially the gruesome Kentucky Fried Phalanges. Just the right amount of juicy. eewwwwwww. And I can see the spooky pictures in my house all year round.
I appreciate it. TYTYTY.

My reaper was NOT disclosed to me. This has prompted me to start an investigation. ;-)

"It seemed to me that a careful examination of the room and the lawn might possibly reveal some traces of this mysterious individual. You know my methods, Watson. There was not one of them which I did not apply to the inquiry. And it ended by my discovering traces, but very different ones from those which I had expected."
The Memoirs of Sherlock Holmes (1893)


----------



## JustWhisper

I found a small gift in my garage which was meant to go into my victim's box. I am glad it was not a very large or important gift, but just the same I was disappointed. Sorry victim. BTW, have you guessed who I am yet?

Best wishes and prayers to each of you going through rough times, whether it be job related, weather related, or illness. I hope things will get better for each one of you. I am glad you are still able to spend time with us on here.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Nothing came for me today.  Saw the Fed-Ex truck today but he didn't come my way. Bummer!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

On Saturday I decided to ship using USPS because the local FedEx did not have a pickup that day and wanted to get it there quicker. At the Post Office they told me I had to send it priority mail which was twice as expensive but I consoled myself knowing that it would get there much quicker! I took my tracking number home and it said package should arrive on the 19th...great news. All yesterday I kept checking and it still only said it was accepted at my local office and wad due for delivery on the 19th...last night it still said they same thing. Today all day it says there is problems with the tracking system and check back later. I am starting to get very worried - so much for priority!!


----------



## Kymmm

Okay... I WANT MY BOX!!! NOW!! lol Dear Reaper of darkness.. please deliver my gift today so that I can share the joy of Halloween with my hubby and watch his eyes roll while complaining of storage issues.. Amen..


----------



## djgeneral

Still nothing here for me! Hoping it makes it here soon!!


----------



## Spooky Chef

Ha! The UPS man stopped at the houses on either side of me, but not mine. I think he's taunting me.


----------



## kallie

I gave my work address to my reaper and today I saw the receiving assistant bringing a big box toward my office...and....it was just some stoopid UPS labels that we had ordered I really thought for a second that I might be reaped. Oh to have happiness and then have it taken away!


----------



## Teresa M

Hhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm (long drawn out sigh), still no box for me. Why is it that I hear "no box for you" in the soup nazi's voice?


----------



## SimplyJenn

Glad you mentioned that Kallie, I happen to know from recent experiences that when you ship to a business it is less expensive than shipping to a residence. And honestly I think it gets there faster too. So lucky is the one that gets to send to a business address.

Also, someone please send the flying monkeys out to rush the UPS, USPS or FedEx trucks so that Kymmm's hubby's eyes can roll due to storage issues (tell him to expand on the house (good time to add an extension to the garage maybe? ) and so that we can all get our packages quicker. I've been looking behind tables n stuff on my porch to make sure I didn't miss anything. LOL 

On the way home today, I saw (not kidding) 5 UPS trucks surrounding the same shopping area. One was in front of me, 3 in the parking lot and another delivering packages. I so bad wanted to go up to them and ask them if they had anything with my name on it.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Just checked, and my package is about 400 odd miles from the victim... someone is getting reaped in about 2 days! 

Oh, and next time, I'm totally giving my work address... I never realized it was cheaper until I was mailing through my work's corporate account. Apparently, since businesses tend to be in main areas that are frequently sending/receiving packages, it costs less gas and travel for the shipper than if they had to go out to the suburbs or the middle of nowhere... so future Secret Reapers should include a "is this a business address - cheaper if so!" note...


----------



## GiggleFairy

I just peeked at the whereabouts of my victim's package. Still in the great state of Texas, but making its way north out of the state . . .


----------



## SimplyJenn

Aww. I was like WooHoo! It's in Texas!! and I read the part where it is going out of the state. Okay, that's cool.


----------



## witchymom

well... i just tracked my victims package and... somebody is getting a package tomorrow......


----------



## Araniella

UPS was here 2 times today...sigh. The first time with my remote control outlets...and the second time....Spirit's Rosemary arrived. Sigh...at least I can go put up Rosemary while I'm waiting to be reaped!


----------



## jenscats5

gigglefairy said:


> i just peeked at the whereabouts of my victim's package. Still in the great state of texas, but making its way north out of the state . . .


mememememememeeee!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

another day gone by........ another day and still no reaper package..... _*meep*_


----------



## MissMandy

This is driving me bananas! My victim's gift is in their state, but still haven't recieved it yet!  Unless they have recieved it and the tracking just wasn't adjusted  *sigh* Hopefully tomorrow my dear victim!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

YAY. WE GOT REAPED!!!! Ghouliet brought the box into my work and we opened it together. Thank you, Skullnbones! We love it all!!! I'll be posting pics in the pic thread tonight when I get home. Until then, the box is sitting under my desk here at work.


----------



## djkeebz

I usually like my UPS man....but today he was a big tease! He pulls in front of my house while I am getting my garage cleaned out, and I get all excited! He gets his box and gets out if the truck an walks ACROSS the street to he neighbors! AHHH!


----------



## Hearts1003

Mail lady came by today, nothing. Fedex guy came by today, nothing. I hadn't realized how exited I was til I saw that fedex guy and he didn't stop. That's ok though. I know it will come.


----------



## Halloween Princess

Has the reveal thread been started? Can't wait to see what people are getting!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Yep! There is a official thread for posting pics.


----------



## xtina666

The post truck was just in front of my house a few minutes ago...but no..was for the neighbors


----------



## seelie8504

No reaping yet...I can't wait! I'm so excited!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Lil Ghouliette said:


> YAY. WE GOT REAPED!!!! Ghouliet brought the box into my work and we opened it together. Thank you, Skullnbones! We love it all!!! I'll be posting pics in the pic thread tonight when I get home. Until then, the box is sitting under my desk here at work.


What a fun chain! Ghouliette & Lil Ghouliette Repead Spookerstar. Spookerstar Reaped skullnbones. Skullnbones reaped Ghouliette & Lil Ghouliette! (Don't worry all of these people have already posted who reaped them and who they reaped, I am not revealing anything not yet posted!)


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Witchful Thinking said:


> What a fun chain! Ghouliette & Lil Ghouliette Repead Spookerstar. Spookerstar Reaped skullnbones. Skullnbones reaped Ghouliette & Lil Ghouliette! (Don't worry all of these people have already posted who reaped them and who they reaped, I am not revealing anything not yet posted!)


HAHA. That's amazing. The circle of reaping.


----------



## Terra

GiggleFairy said:


> I just peeked at the whereabouts of my victim's package. Still in the great state of Texas, but making its way north out of the state . . .


Now that's promising!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I wonder how many of us are waiting in the pumpkin patch for the Great Pumpkin/Secret Reaper. I promise I've been most sincere this year! Oh, Secret Reaper....where are you????????


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I'm still waiting and it better get here soon!


----------



## nmcnary17

I'm still waiting too.


----------



## MissMandy

Still waiting here as well


----------



## Tannasgach

Lil Ghouliette said:


> HAHA. That's amazing. The circle of reaping.


Or a glimpse into the inner mechanisms of Bethene"s brain. *muwhawhawha*


----------



## tomanderson

Oh my gosh, oh my gosh, I just got my package. It is awesome. Bursting with many Halloween goodies including candlesticks, candles (both real and LED!) books, a Munsters DVD and more. A veritable cornucopia of spooky thrills! Thank you to my awesome reaper buddy!

My favorite thing in the whole box is the old paperback book, "Georgie" by Robert Bright, about a cute little ghost who is looking here and there for a house to haunt. This is an incredible book, I never even heard of it before. Its original copyright date is 1944. 

Thanks so much! This package brings much cheer!


----------



## Tannasgach

Dear Secret Reaper,
In order to maintain marital harmony in my happy, haunted home, I must receive my package soon. My husband (who unlike moi) is very impatient and has become increasingly exasperated with me asking him "Did my SR package come?!" every time I walk through the door, even if I've only been gone a short while. He (jokingly) told me tonight, "NO! Your package didn't come, there's no such thing as a Secret Reaper and 'you ain't getting nuttin', absolutely nothing, so quit asking me". After I told him to "stfu, I have a wonderful SR and my gift is on it's way to me as we speak" he said, "Nope, the package was delivered to Rosemary's (neighbor) house by mistake. Since it had skulls all over the box, she thought it was a death threat and turned it over to the police who currently have it quarantined pending further investigation." 

He then graciously offered to buy me a Halloween gift and suggested a pumpkin. A pumpkin!?! He knows full well I can't stand the things in my house, not because I have anything against pumpkins, but in Fl they decompose at an extremely rapid rate once carved. No matter where you put the damn thing, inside or out, it's soon swamped with fruit flies. But being the loving wife that I am, I put up with it every year because I know how much he enjoys pumpkin carving. Although Mrs Orkin (his pet name for me) ditches his display at the first sign of a fruit fly.

As you can see, we have a loving, caring, long term relationship which may deteriorate faster than a Florida pumpkin if I don't receive a package soon. Please hurry!

Your Vicitm,
Tanna

ps - besides I love to prove him wrong.


----------



## The Auditor

Lil Ghouliette said:


> HAHA. That's amazing. The circle of reaping.


Oh great...now I've got that "olde timey" song stuck in my head...THANKS! A pox on both your houses! 
(kidding...about the pox...I think)

Will the circle...be unbroken...by and by Lord by and by....there's a better.....home aWAITIN'...in the sky Lord in the sky...


----------



## greaseballs80

Still waiting for my package, also don't forget to post pics of the stuff you have received in the official secret reaper picture thread. We are all exited to see pics.


----------



## Herman Secret

No sign as yet of my reaper package  luckily I have enuff projects to work on to keep my mind off this and preventing me from pacing back and forth


----------



## skullnbones

Witchful Thinking said:


> What a fun chain! Ghouliette & Lil Ghouliette Repead Spookerstar. Spookerstar Reaped skullnbones. Skullnbones reaped Ghouliette & Lil Ghouliette! (Don't worry all of these people have already posted who reaped them and who they reaped, I am not revealing anything not yet posted!)





Lil Ghouliette said:


> HAHA. That's amazing. The circle of reaping.


yay! I am loving this circle of reaping!!!!

I hope you can use everything. I tried to stick close to the list and stay within my skill level (spray paint and glue) 
It was so much fun!


----------



## Demon Dog

gromit05 said:


> I thought for sure the FEDEx guy was going to stop by my house today and deliver my Secret Reaper gift , I had just gone in front, when I spied the truck, he slowed down, (my heart was beating with excitement)...but passed and parked in front of my neighbor's house.... I waited just in case he made a mistake....but he proceeded, so bummed.
> 
> Keeping fingers cross it arrives tomorrow, if it doesn't I will have to wait; I'm off to SF for a week to visit family and friends...but don't fear my Reaper, I've have given very strict instructions to Demon Dog, he is to be on the lookout and post that it has arrived. If he doesn't comply, well let's just say it isn't going to be pretty when I get back...


Always with the threats...never a "will you please be ever so kind as to do so and so". _Sheesh!_
Okay, a box - artistically decorated in a way my scarecrow would approve and thoroughly appreciate - arrived today for gromit05. I don't smell cookies, so it will be safely left unopened until gromit05 arrives back in town late tomorrow. Thanks to the sercret reaper from......ha - you thought I was going to spill the beans, didn't you?!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

^ You are one funny puppy!  Gromit certainly has her hands full with you.


----------



## suzika

nmcnary17 said:


> So excited I just checked and my package is out for delivery....I hope that he/she is going to be home today.



SQUEEEE! SQUEEEE! 

Not only did it get delivered, they are open and everything is up! Thank you so very much, nmcnary17. You were so thoughtful and amazing you made me cry. (in a good way!)

I have to take pictures of one more thing then I will put them up.


----------



## printersdevil

Gigglefairy, still in Texas. I am in Texas. Headed out---well I am almost close enough to Oklahoma to spit----does that count. It could be for me.......Nah, I guess I am still in Texas. Ordinarily, that is a great thing, but I WANT MY PACKAGE!


----------



## printersdevil

Just checked the tracking number on my reapee's package. It is still in Texas. Weird thing is that it showed it leaving Hutchins, TX in the wee hours of the morning. (no idea where that town is located) Then it showed it in transit and later this morning it showed it back in Huthins. I can only think that someone in that town loved the decorated box and re-routed it!!!! It still has states to go, but shows to be "on track" for delivery. LOL


----------



## Spookerstar

skullnbones said:


> yay! I am loving this circle of reaping!!!!
> 
> I hope you can use everything. I tried to stick close to the list and stay within my skill level (spray paint and glue)
> It was so much fun!


That is funny! I wonder if Bethene creates those circles or if it was just a coincidence!


----------



## printersdevil

Demon Dog, I laughed so hard when I realized that you were a member here. When I read the original post about her going on vacation and something about warning or threatening Demon Dog, I thought she was actually referring to her pet. LOL


----------



## cinders

Araniella said:


> UPS was here 2 times today...sigh. The first time with my remote control outlets...and the second time....Spirit's Rosemary arrived. Sigh...at least I can go put up Rosemary while I'm waiting to be reaped!


That is too funny! I found a big box on my porch today and I got all excited thinking that it was a gift from my Secret Reaper. But, it was Rosemary from Spirit! I hope that's a good thing in its own right, but not what I was anxiously waiting for!


----------



## MissMandy

Here's to hoping my victim gets his/her package today!


----------



## Hearts1003

(In a sing song voice)

This is no fun. No fun. Starring at the road.


----------



## SimplyJenn

LOL Hearts... I bet we both get our packages today... or tomorrow... Friday?


----------



## Hearts1003

SimplyJen -  I sure do hope it's today! Tomorrow would ok too I guess. Friday?! Sheesh! So many have theirs already. Trying to stay calm, cool and collected. Inside though, I'm bouncing off the walls with anticipation!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Nothing here yet as well. Hopefully any day, but it's worth the wait. A couple of years back I was the "victim" of not receiving one in return, but I think those folks are few and far between.


----------



## kallie

Paul Melniczek said:


> Nothing here yet as well. Hopefully any day, but it's worth the wait. A couple of years back I was the "victim" of not receiving one in return, but I think those folks are few and far between.


Oh, that's terrible! I have to admit, I'm afraid that will happen to me cause I'm just so darn negative and hard on myself. I always see the worst of everything and the glass is always half empty! I hate that I'm I'm like that, but I'm workin' on it.


----------



## witchymom

somebodys package is out for delivery...... 

hopefully one is out for delivery to me, too LOLOLOL


----------



## Spooky Chef

Paul Melniczek said:


> Nothing here yet as well. Hopefully any day, but it's worth the wait. A couple of years back I was the "victim" of not receiving one in return, but I think those folks are few and far between.


I worry about that too..I've done a couple of holiday cookie swaps where I didn't receive them, so that's always in the back of my mind.


----------



## midnightterror

I just checked on my package and its out for delivery! My victim should be reaped today!!! Hope you like it!


----------



## Halloween Princess

Thanks to my fun but still a mystery reaper who sent me a tracking #, I know my package was marked out for delivery at 2:59am. I will be so anxious to get home from work at 5pm!


----------



## witchymom

Scarebear said:


> I worry about that too..I've done a couple of holiday cookie swaps where I didn't receive them, so that's always in the back of my mind.


worst case scenario, i believe we have 'rescue reapers' who are very generous and send those who don't receive a package one, so that they get something too. I know we have a lot of packages in transit right now, and anyone shipping from outside the US TO the US there may be a delay so i wouldnt worry too much about it quite yet....


----------



## Hearts1003

Paul Melniczek:1166435 said:


> Nothing here yet as well. Hopefully any day, but it's worth the wait. A couple of years back I was the "victim" of not receiving one in return, but I think those folks are few and far between.


I'm the one that would happen to. I have the worst luck. Had a tv for 18 months and screen goes out. Sony won't do anything about it. Laptop broke. Desk top pc decided to die. Lost almost everything. Gooood thing I burnt pics to cds all the time. 

I try to stay positive. I just think there is something better out there for me. Hopefully Santa brings me a new tv and laptop.

I believe my reaper gift will come.

Paul was anything done about your reaper?


----------



## BR1MSTON3

kallie said:


> Oh, that's terrible! I have to admit, I'm afraid that will happen to me cause I'm just so darn negative and hard on myself. I always see the worst of everything and the glass is always half empty! I hate that I'm I'm like that, but I'm workin' on it.


Then this is the mug for you ;http://despair.com/pessimistsmug.html  
Have faith, because I know there is enough good people on here that Witchymom is absolutely right about this;



witchymom said:


> worst case scenario, i believe we have 'rescue reapers' who are very generous and send those who don't receive a package one, so that they get something too. I know we have a lot of packages in transit right now, and anyone shipping from outside the US TO the US there may be a delay so i wouldnt worry too much about it quite yet....


I know I got so much joy out of putting mine together I would do it again in a heartbeat!


----------



## kallie

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Then this is the mug for you ;http://despair.com/pessimistsmug.html
> Have faith, because I know there is enough good people on here that Witchymom is absolutely right about this;
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]


Haha! You can get that for me next year for reaper!


----------



## The Auditor

kallie said:


> Haha! You can get that for me next year for reaper!


Speaking of next year....

There's another thread about thinking ahead to Halloween 2012...curious, who's already thinking about Secret Reaper 2012???


----------



## BR1MSTON3

kallie said:


> Haha! You can get that for me next year for reaper!


If I am fortunate enough to get you next year, consider it done! 



The Auditor said:


> Speaking of next year....
> 
> There's another thread about thinking ahead to Halloween 2012...curious, who's already thinking about Secret Reaper 2012???


You know, I was thinking about this and I got a small storage container and marked it Secret Reaper. I plan on hitting the after Halloween sales and anything that is too good of a deal to pass up, I am going to put in there so I have a head start with lots of deals for my reaper. That way, if it fits their theme, I can stay within the $20 and get some good stuff!


----------



## jenscats5

missmandy said:


> here's to hoping my victim gets his/her package today!


memememememememeeeee!!!


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA

I was one of the few who sent my package at the last moment....was still trying to find the perfect thing.  Sorry, my poor victim. But have no fear, it should arrive this week! Yeah! I too am waiting to receive mine, but I have faith. Everyone on here is wonderful! Love the secret reaper, its why I finally joined the forum, and stopped lurking in the shadows! LOL I am so glad I did. Cant wait til next year. I too think I will try to start a 2012 reaper box.


----------



## MissMandy

Eeeeek my victim's gift is in their home town now! They should for sure get it today  I'm so excited I could tinkle!


----------



## kallie

The Auditor said:


> Speaking of next year....
> 
> There's another thread about thinking ahead to Halloween 2012...curious, who's already thinking about Secret Reaper 2012???


I've been thinking about it cause my financial situation will be much better by then and I think of all the wonderful things that I'll be able to do that I couldn't do this year.


----------



## greaseballs80

Still patiently waiting, hope my reaper didn't forget about me


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Oh thank goodness - my victims package is out for delivery!! I was starting to worry when the tracking info wasn't getting updated!
Now I am full of nervous excitement!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I GOT REAPED! I GOT REAPED!!!!!!!! I love everything so much!!!! Thank you so much my secret reaper!!!! I have their real name and address but not their screen name. I'll get pics posted as soon as I can. Funny thing happen at the post office this morning. When I took the slip in to get my package I'd swear the post mistress was waiting for me to come in. She jumped up and was going to get my box before I was completely inside. She brought it to the counter scanned it and shoved it across the counter to me and stepped back! I think she wanted it out of there as fast as possible. I think it might have had something to do with the black tape with spider web all over it!


----------



## witchymom

I'm home! I can accept a delivery!!!!!


----------



## greaseballs80

Witchful Thinking said:


> Oh thank goodness - my victims package is out for delivery!! I was starting to worry when the tracking info wasn't getting updated!
> Now I am full of nervous excitement!!


Maybe it's for me, pretty please


----------



## madame_mcspanky

Well, sorry Victim, but it looks like you may not recieve your packages in the order which I intended. . . in which case, I'm afraid you're going to feel like I you've been ripped off, but I promise, there is more on the way! 

For some reason, the tracking info says that one of the boxes has been sitting in Jacksonville for A WEEK! What?! That's no where close to where it's supposed to be!


----------



## MissMandy

madame_mcspanky said:


> Well, sorry Victim, but it looks like you may not recieve your packages in the order which I intended. . . in which case, I'm afraid you're going to feel like I you've been ripped off, but I promise, there is more on the way!
> 
> For some reason, the tracking info says that one of the boxes has been sitting in Jacksonville for A WEEK! What?! That's no where close to where it's supposed to be!


It must be that branch. My victim's gift was stuck there for a few days too.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

MissMandy said:


> It must be that branch. My victim's gift was stuck there for a few days too.


Unfortunately, I do believe you're right. Most things I get come through there and it always seems to slow down there. Don't know if it is the volume or what.


----------



## MissMandy

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Unfortunately, I do believe you're right. Most things I get come through there and it always seems to slow down there. Don't know if it is the volume or what.


Ugh, I'm super annoyed now. My vic's gift is in their town....and it's saying a delivery of tomorrow! C'mon now


----------



## frenchy

i see that my victim box has reach the USA now hopefully by friday i will know if my vic will like her stuff or not ....
still waiting as we never know at what time the truck will come in our area

Frenchy


----------



## madame_mcspanky

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Unfortunately, I do believe you're right. Most things I get come through there and it always seems to slow down there. Don't know if it is the volume or what.


I've had issues with the Jax PO in the past, but they've never held onto a package I sent this long. I just hope my Vic reads my post about it. Otherwise, he/she/it is gonna think I'm a pretty big jerk for hardly sending anything!


----------



## kallie

frenchy said:


> i see that my victim box has reach the USA now hopefully by friday i will know if my vic will like her stuff or not ....
> still waiting as we never know at what time the truck will come in our area
> 
> Frenchy


You said 'Her'. I'mma Her! I'mma Her!


----------



## EvilMel

I still have not received a package but I'm ok with waiting a little more if need be.

As for my gift that I sent out...scheduled to arrive by Saturday but since I sent a second package (because I forgot to include something crucial) another gift will arrive by Monday. The first one is in California already so I'm not sure why it made it almost all the way and is then going to take 3 days to complete the journey but...eh...the post office never makes sense.


----------



## Halloween Princess

Did you know you can request shipping updates via email or text from UPS?! I setup to receive a text when my package is delivered so I can stopp getting online every hour


----------



## BR1MSTON3

madame_mcspanky said:


> I've had issues with the Jax PO in the past, but they've never held onto a package I sent this long. I just hope my Vic reads my post about it. Otherwise, he/she/it is gonna think I'm a pretty big jerk for hardly sending anything!


I am sure he/she/it will understand and be very happy. As Aesop says, No act of kindness, no matter how small, is ever wasted. And all these reaper gifts are big acts of kindness!


----------



## greaseballs80

EvilMel said:


> I still have not received a package but I'm ok with waiting a little more if need be.
> 
> As for my gift that I sent out...scheduled to arrive by Saturday but since I sent a second package (because I forgot to include something crucial) another gift will arrive by Monday. The first one is in California already so I'm not sure why it made it almost all the way and is then going to take 3 days to complete the journey but...eh...the post office never makes sense.


I'm in California, is it for me? But i wont be here on Monday i leave for Disneyland, booo


----------



## EvilMel

Nope. Sorry!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Maybe Bethane could let your victim know that "more" is on the way. I had the exact same thing happen to me. I ordered something that was shipped alone to my victim. I thought it would take a week, it took two days! I didn't want her to think that's all that was coming, so I asked Bethane to tell her to look for another box. My second box didn't get there until 10 days AFTER she got the first!


----------



## SimplyJenn

madame_mcspanky said:


> Well, sorry Victim, but it looks like you may not recieve your packages in the order which I intended. . . in which case, I'm afraid you're going to feel like I you've been ripped off, but I promise, there is more on the way!
> 
> For some reason, the tracking info says that one of the boxes has been sitting in Jacksonville for A WEEK! What?! That's no where close to where it's supposed to be!


So what was the order you intended. I'm sure it is for me , so that I will be careful maybe and not open till the other one gets here. Just lemme know. It'll be alright.


----------



## JonnF3

*Package arrived today!*

My package arrived today filled with wonderful stuff! Thank you secret reaper! Jon


----------



## witchymom

JonnF3 said:


> My package arrived today filled with wonderful stuff! Thank you secret reaper! Jon


LMAOOOOOOOOOOO i have to say... stuff is not the word that i read in my email notification of this thread. LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SimplyJenn

LOL Funny Witchymom. Jon u gonna post pics on the official thread of pictures?


----------



## nhh

Halloween Princess said:


> Did you know you can request shipping updates via email or text from UPS?! I setup to receive a text when my package is delivered so I can stopp getting online every hour


 That's what I did. But you know each time I got a text, I went online to see it too. Seriously I was way over excited about it...


----------



## ter_ran

*OMG, I was REAPED!!! 
An amazing gift from an Amazing Reaper!!! 
Thank you soooooooooooo much!!!*


----------



## witchymom

i wanna be reaped


----------



## Frankie's Girl

My package is 2 hours away from its destination... someone is getting reaped TOMORROW.


----------



## witchymom

Frankie's Girl said:


> My package is 2 hours away from its destination... someone is getting reaped TOMORROW.


hmmm my UPS hub is only an hour away from me. though... if it were in charlotte and moved to raleigh overnight - but charlotte is more than 2 hours from me. 

darn it.


----------



## LawP

My victim is silent, but surely reaped by now. Hopefully he/she likes the gift...and, again, that the xxxxx's didn't xxxx!


----------



## SimplyJenn

Well, I sent mine out to a SHE, there it is I said it. and HER Secret Reaper Gift was already delivered. I'm sure she will mention it when she gets it.  LOL You know, I really like what I sent, but I wanted to send more and even though I liked it, I still wonder if she will... Okay, enough of that. hahaha Also, I really wanted to send her candles, but I really thought they would melt so I didn't I hope that is okay.


----------



## LawP

SimplyJenn said:


> Well, I sent mine out to a SHE, there it is I said it. and HER Secret Reaper Gift was already delivered. I'm sure she will mention it when she gets it.  LOL You know, I really like what I sent, but I wanted to send more and even though I liked it, I still wonder if she will... Okay, enough of that. hahaha Also, I really wanted to send her candles, but I really thought they would melt so I didn't I hope that is okay.


Crap Jenn! If you thought CANDLES would melt perhaps I made a mistake in sending certain somethings to the great State (or Province) of xxxxx! I'm going to worry until my victim let's us know everything arrived in good condition. Checking the weather now for the xxxxxx, xxxxxxxx area (totally random numbers of x's).


----------



## jenscats5

I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!! I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!! I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!!

(Not by you SimplyJenn! LOL)

I was a giggly excited mess trying to back into the driveway once I saw the box......I took pics each step of the way opening it!! Going to get busy on posting pics in a bit!!


----------



## SimplyJenn

LawP said:


> Crap Jenn! If you thought CANDLES would melt perhaps I made a mistake in sending certain somethings to the great State (or Province) of xxxxx! I'm going to worry until my victim let's us know everything arrived in good condition. Checking the weather now for the xxxxxx, xxxxxxxx area (totally random numbers of x's).


You prolly okay. You are where it's cooler. Here though it's been hotter than heck and if it sits out in a UPS truck or whatever I got concerned. I have a softish thing that I did not want to risk getting ruined (among other things). Ironic though I kinda kicked myself for not sending, cuz I sent it by a certain company and it got halfway across the US in less than 2 days. Blew my mind. Prolly cuz I sent to a business. I just hate it though cuz they would have gone perfectly with what I sent. We'll have to see what she says about it.


----------



## witchymom

UPS came! practically jumped in his arms! and then... it was just hubbys stupid cigars. 

ugh. 

lololol


----------



## LawP

My husband just called me at work and said I have a box from someone I don't know. I may have omitted telling him anything about my membership on a Halloween forum...let alone secret reaper and all that. He's understandably confused but I redirected his attention quite deftly. Anyway....don't want to alarm my wonderful SR but hubby said the box was marked "glass" and "fragile" and it looked like it lost a fight with a 900 pound grizzly bear1 I'm still at work but I promise to let my SR know the condition of the contents as soon as I know. Thanks in advance SR for the gift!


----------



## SimplyJenn

Oh NO!! I do hope you get your things unbroken, LawP. Uh... and considering you have been a member since '07. Hmmm, maybe time to tell him 'bout it? LOL Maybe he will join with you?


----------



## Spooky Chef

LawP said:


> My husband just called me at work and said I have a box from someone I don't know. I may have omitted telling him anything about my membership on a Halloween forum...let alone secret reaper and all that. He's understandably confused but I redirected his attention quite deftly. Anyway....don't want to alarm my wonderful SR but hubby said the box was marked "glass" and "fragile" and it looked like it lost a fight with a 900 pound grizzly bear1 I'm still at work but I promise to let my SR know the condition of the contents as soon as I know. Thanks in advance SR for the gift!


LOL! I haven't told my hubby either, I just don't think he'd "get it". I keep hoping my box comes while he's at work!


----------



## JenniferRene

IVE BEEEN REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Omgeeeeee I cant wait to get home and open it!!! My brother sent me a pic of the box and theres a big ol michael meyers on the outside!!!!!!!! Thank u my precious reaper! Shall post pics in a bit when its open!


----------



## LawP

Scarebear said:


> LOL! I haven't told my hubby either, I just don't think he'd "get it". I keep hoping my box comes while he's at work!


LOL! I wished the same thing.  He's a fire captain so he works every third day. I was hoping the box would either arrive yesterday or this Friday. I have a plan to dodge questions by blaming this whole thing on Facebook groups I belong to (not on Facebook much but hey, who keeps track??). I don't want to leave any footprints leading to my precious HF family.


----------



## witchymom

my hubs figures as long as it makes me happy, he doesnt care LOLOLOL


----------



## LawP

witchymom, mine already thinks I"m one fry short of a happy meal so I avoid giving him any more ammunition!


----------



## witchymom

LawP said:


> witchymom, mine already thinks I"m one fry short of a happy meal so I avoid giving him any more ammunition!


LOLOLOL well i know mine thinks im loonier than a belfry bat, and he gave me a look when i told him how much it was to ship eek... but other than THAT.... lolol


----------



## SimplyJenn

LOL you all have me cracking up over here. Pretty soon though I must go to work. 

Hopefully, my victim will post that they got their package. The suspense getting me! It's been there for a while. I don't want any big bad wolves to take off with it, and I really hope she likes it.


----------



## The Red Hallows

LawP said:


> My husband just called me at work and said I have a box from someone I don't know. I may have omitted telling him anything about my membership on a Halloween forum...let alone secret reaper and all that. He's understandably confused but I redirected his attention quite deftly. Anyway....don't want to alarm my wonderful SR but hubby said the box was marked "glass" and "fragile" and it looked like it lost a fight with a 900 pound grizzly bear1 I'm still at work but I promise to let my SR know the condition of the contents as soon as I know. Thanks in advance SR for the gift!


Lol.... you guys are cracking me up.


----------



## GhoulishCop

I got reaped today! Are we not supposed to reveal who reaped us (it being a "secret reaper" and all)? Regardless, thank you for the terrific gift. It was exactly what my wife had been looking for last year and will fit right in with out decor. A really great job too on the pumpkin! Thank you!

On another note, I finally was able to finish and send my gift to my victim today. I was struck down last week by a cardiac scare and ended up staying in the hospital for five-plus days. I would have finished up on time but for that so thanks to Bethene and my victim for their patience. On my end there was no heart attack, so I'm on the mend, now let's hope the USPS does its part and gets the gift there in one piece.

Rich


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I'm glad to hear that everything is okay, GCop.

Please post pictures in the picture thread!!!


----------



## Hearts1003

GhoulishCop said:


> I got reaped today! Are we not supposed to reveal who reaped us (it being a "secret reaper" and all)? Regardless, thank you for the terrific gift. It was exactly what my wife had been looking for last year and will fit right in with out decor. A really great job too on the pumpkin! Thank you!
> 
> On another note, I finally was able to finish and send my gift to my victim today. I was struck down last week by a cardiac scare and ended up staying in the hospital for five-plus days. I would have finished up on time but for that so thanks to Bethene and my victim for their patience. On my end there was no heart attack, so I'm on the mend, now let's hope the USPS does its part and gets the gift there in one piece.
> 
> Rich


I'm glad you are alright! I know how that goes. My Dad, for years, has had problems and scares. 

I have not received my package yet. So, if I'm your victim you have nothing to worry about. I'm waiting patiently. Besides, I'm busy planning a Halloween party for my nephews and nieces! It's mostly 12-13 year olds with a zombie theme. Got a sister 10 years older than me.  LOL 

Any of y'all got any ideas for me?!


----------



## SimplyJenn

GhoulishCop said:


> I got reaped today! Are we not supposed to reveal who reaped us (it being a "secret reaper" and all)? Regardless, thank you for the terrific gift. It was exactly what my wife had been looking for last year and will fit right in with out decor. A really great job too on the pumpkin! Thank you!
> 
> On another note, I finally was able to finish and send my gift to my victim today. I was struck down last week by a cardiac scare and ended up staying in the hospital for five-plus days. I would have finished up on time but for that so thanks to Bethene and my victim for their patience. On my end there was no heart attack, so I'm on the mend, now let's hope the USPS does its part and gets the gift there in one piece.
> 
> Rich


I'm so sorry to hear of your hospital stay, but I'm so glad you are okay. I know that was not easy for you. What I am really impressed with though is that you are back on track and even went back to finishing up what you started for your victim. Admirable for sure. That is not always the case for everyone. Happy you are back and smiling. 

Hearts, I am a walking book of ideas. What part you need ideas for?


----------



## witchymom

GhoulishCop said:


> I got reaped today! Are we not supposed to reveal who reaped us (it being a "secret reaper" and all)? Regardless, thank you for the terrific gift. It was exactly what my wife had been looking for last year and will fit right in with out decor. A really great job too on the pumpkin! Thank you!
> 
> On another note, I finally was able to finish and send my gift to my victim today. I was struck down last week by a cardiac scare and ended up staying in the hospital for five-plus days. I would have finished up on time but for that so thanks to Bethene and my victim for their patience. On my end there was no heart attack, so I'm on the mend, now let's hope the USPS does its part and gets the gift there in one piece.
> 
> Rich


you take care of you!! hubby has a lot of health problems so we certainly know how it goes!!! im sure your victim will understand (am i your vic? am i? am i??? LOLOLOL)


----------



## BR1MSTON3

You ladies make me smile, knowing the next time something in this house gets blamed on the Y chromosome, I am gonna be hey, at least I don't hide stuff from you!


----------



## Araniella

Rushed home today.....no boxes at all....sigh.

so now.......I'm wishin’’ and hopin’’ and thinkin’’ and prayin’’ 
Planning and dreamin’ that I'll get reaped tomorrow....


----------



## witchymom

you and me both chickie lololol


----------



## Araniella

At least I'm in good company!


----------



## Tannasgach

_Don't fear the Reaper_.....especially mine because she's Freaking Awesome!!!  I was reaped!! My reaper either stalked me verra verra well or we have some kind of cosmic connection.  Everything was gorgeous, wonderful and perfect!!

I'll post pictures as soon as I figure out how to use my new camera and errr....how to post pictures.


----------



## LawP

I WAS REAPED!!!! Luckily, despite the 900 pound grizzly having its way with my reaper box, NOTHING WAS BROKEN!! Dear SR, thank you! I love everything.


----------



## Si-cotik

I was reaped today also!!! YES!!! I love love love everything I got!!! Thank you thank you! Secret Reaper, whoever you are!


----------



## Teresa M

Still waiting over here as well. It will probably come tomorrow as that is going to be my "happy day". I have been getting kind of bummed waiting for everything; my husband is due home very late tonight, my daughter and granddaughter arrive tomorrow morning; so I figure my package will probably come then as well.  Plus, my victim received their package about two weeks ago and has still not said anything! So, I am really concerned that they aren't happy with it.


----------



## Hearts1003

SimplyJenn:1167148
Hearts said:


> Food and games!


----------



## printersdevil

Teresa M, have you had bethene check with your reapee? She could email and check. I find it hard to beleve that someone would not post about somethng this special.

GCop, I am so glad that you are okay. Take it easy.


----------



## The Auditor

BR1MSTON3 said:


> You ladies make me smile, knowing the next time something in this house gets blamed on the Y chromosome, I am gonna be hey, at least I don't hide stuff from you!


Amen to that


----------



## Teresa M

printersdevil said:


> Teresa M, have you had bethene check with your reapee? She could email and check. I find it hard to beleve that someone would not post about somethng this special.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I haven't. I didn't want to seem like I was making a big deal about it. If I wasn't already in such a blah mood, I wouldn't have even said anything about it. I'll just try and wait a little longer and see what happens.
Click to expand...


----------



## printersdevil

It could be that the person is sick or had an emergency and needs our support, too. I don't think it is wrong to check into it.


----------



## xtina666

Still nothing here  hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Is your victim posting on other threads? 

I would ask Bethene to check.


----------



## printersdevil

I am still waiting, too. I have to admit that this thread and the one with photos keeps me upbeat. I can't wait to come home to find a wonderful box---or better yet to be sitting and watching television and the brown truck to drive up just as it is getting dark.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

*I have been REAPEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD*














I got the very best motherload of all reaper gifts. You name it I got it. An awesome skull which I had been eyeing to buy myself. A Witches Sign, tons of creepy cloth, rats, a beautiful spider web lace item, circus themed popcorn, eyeballs and a bad @$$ clown. I cant even name it all. Potion Bottle Labels, Pot Holders for my kitchen. Seriously I could kiss my reaper BEST GIFT EVER


----------



## whynotgrl666

no sign of a mysterious box here . but im patient. and whatever will be will be


----------



## Teresa M

printersdevil said:


> It could be that the person is sick or had an emergency and needs our support, too. I don't think it is wrong to check into it.





Pumpkinprincess said:


> Is your victim posting on other threads?
> 
> I would ask Bethene to check.


Both good points, and ones that I hadn't thought of. My husband (who is now home, earlier than expected  ) asked if they had been posting on anything else; that maybe they hadn't even been on. So, I checked and they have not had any posts at all since before they would have received their package.


----------



## ranman1973

If I read this thing correctly; Someone on the west coast should be getting reaped tomorrow. Hope you like your SR gifts....


----------



## hallorenescene

elh, awesome gifts, don't forget to post them on the official reaper gift posting page
no box here. i'm beginning to think my reaper thought i was naughty this year.


----------



## skullnbones

hallorenescene said:


> elh, awesome gifts, don't forget to post them on the official reaper gift posting page
> no box here. i'm beginning to think my reaper thought i was naughty this year.


no way! everyone knows you are nice! super nice!


----------



## cinders

My victim's gift was delivered a week ago, but he/she has now vanished. The member's last post was two months ago (to sign up for secret reaper). I wonder what has befallen my victim.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, thanks! that makes up for no box today.


----------



## Guest

YEEEEEESSSSSS!!!! I come home to find that I have been reaped! There it was on my front porch just greeting me after work! I am so beat pics will have to wait until tomorrow but the items are all awesome my Reaper rocks!!! I will be coming over to Snake Mountain and thanking you in person very soon Reaper


----------



## SimplyJenn

Hey, y'all that just got your packages... Don't forget to post on the Official post pictures thread. We wanna see what you got.


----------



## frenchy

the tracking says that my victim should have the box veryyyyy soon as it is right now in the state where my vic live . i am off until Monday night so i am available to receive my secret reaper gift !!!!


Frenchy


----------



## celipops

I've been REAPED and I LOVE Everything! Thank you soo much! I am planning a party next month and everything you gave is so up my alley!
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!

My box to my VICTIM went out later than i had wanted - Thank YOU Hurricane Irene! Its on its way to Fort Worth Texas so Watch out!
The box is 10 1/2" x 20" x 14 1/4" I put stickers all over, but on one long side I printed the words from Nightmare Before Christmas
THIS IS HALLOWEEN! THIS IS HALLOWEEN! HALLOWEEN ! HALLOWEEN! THIS IS HALLOWEEN!
My Fedex driver took it.. but gave me all sorts of looks LOL

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## badgirl

As excited as I am waiting for my SR gift to arrive, I'm more excited to hear if my victim liked their gift. It's been over a week since it arrived and no sign of them here on the Forum


----------



## witchymom

ive not heard from my vic yet either, though i know they got it  oh well. and i have not received any packages, so if Im YOUR vic... i dont have it yet


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Patiently waiting over here and still remaining a good lil ghoul, with no whining whats so ever *


----------



## krnlmustrd

I'm still breathlessly awaiting my reaping. But I'm only home on the weekends, so if that has already occurred, I hope my reaper isn't offended that I haven't mentioned it yet... 

On the other hand, I'm happy my victim received hers yesterday! Mwahahaha!


----------



## cinders

Maybe my delivery persons are afraid of spiders. I might have to go clean off the webs so I can create a "safe zone" for my package to be delivered.


----------



## Hearts1003

Nothing as of yesterday. Hoping for today! We'll see.  Back to work then more party planning when I get home.


----------



## JenniferRene

Dear Repee,

Your package is in transit as of today. You should see it by next week. 
My apologies for being late. It's a family curse I say. 

Fear & Fun awaits you!

Muahahahaha

Hauntingly,

Your Secret Reaper


----------



## killerhaunts

Dear Reapee,

I just checked the FedEx website and it said they just dropped off your package at your front door an hour ago! Happy Reaping! BTW I love FedEx now. It took only 4 days to go 1/2 way across the country! Woot!


----------



## Hearts1003

All these messages if Dear Reapee and victim! I dont know if its me! (pulling hair) Ok texting home to see if anything has arrived.


----------



## EvilMel

Package number 1 is out for delivery for my victim!! That's awesome.

The other package isn't updating, which stinks but I'm hoping it's also going to be delivered early.


----------



## killerhaunts

I just checked my Reapees album and saw the pics! Glad you got it in one piece! Happy Halloween!! (BTW I'm sure she'll post pics in the other thread!)

Now it's my turn! Where, oh where, has my little package gone? Oh where, oh where, can it be .....


----------



## Hearts1003

When I first texted nothing. Then I got a text my package has arrived! They said the ups guy waited for them to get it! Lmao Waiting for them to send a pic! Come on 4 o'clock!


----------



## Hearts1003

My package! Just got to get home to open it!


----------



## cinders

I WAS SO AWESOMELY, FANTASTICALLY, WONDERFULLY....REAPED!!!!! Thank you, my secret reaper. I have sent you a PM. I am taking pictures now and will post them in the official picture thread.


----------



## SimplyJenn

i sadly have an empty porch... empty of a package.


----------



## whisper

Today has been a pretty good day. Work was not crazy. I came home thinking whoo hoo I'm free from work for the next five days, then my dad looked out the window and asked me if I was expecting a package from ups. I thought for a second and said, "Nooooo, I think I've gotten everything I've ordered". So I went to the door, received the package from the ups man, looked at the return address.... hmm, don't know anyone from that state ....then it dawned on me.....whooo hooo!!! I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!!!!  LOL! My reaper is the bomb!! (and I mean that in a really really good way! ) I'm so excited I had to share!! (Sorry, those of you still waiting for packages!) Couldn't ask to start my short vacation any better! Now, I have to go download the pictures and upload them to the picture thread!


----------



## xtina666

Still nothing  Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Checked the status of my SR package for my victim this afternoon, and it had said it was in the town and "out on delivery" and then updated to say it was back 200 miles away in the distribution center...  both were within minutes of each other and I couldn't imagine it teleporting itself off the delivery truck and back to the center in 4 minutes, but it IS a Halloween package... 

So I called and they said it was most likely not back at the center, it was on the delivery truck and would be delivered today; sometimes the scans from the distribution center are delayed and update at odd times... anyone have something like that happen???

I am on pins and needles hoping to see if my victim gets it today!!


----------



## Hearts1003

I'VE BEEN REAPED! MY FIRST REAPING EVER! WAHOO! Off to post pics now! Had to track down my SR first to thank 'em!


----------



## Hearts1003

Fyi - I was totally and completely screaming/screeching I've been reaped when I wrote that. My throat is going to be sore for a while now.


----------



## bethene

LOL- hearts1003!! I am so loving how excited every one is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
well, I am sorry for peoples empty porches, 
Spooki, I am so proud you are not whining! 
we do have quite a few packages still going out this week, have been contacted by a few people, still need to go down my messages and check who sent me that they shipped, and give people a pm, am trying to, but have been busy so do it ins spurts. I will get to every one, promise!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

My package just updated - it is delivered!!! 
Arrived in the last 20 minutes, so hope they were there to get it!! 

~whew!~


----------



## Araniella

Drat! No package for me today. 

But it will happen soon...I just know it.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Dear VIC-TIM,

Apparently your package is sight-seeing America. It's currently visiting OHIO for reasons unknown to me.

Sincerely,
Your Reaper


----------



## SimplyJenn

OHIO... Curious. The way you sounded earlier sounded like it was just going north and not so far East. weird. You sure that package is not supposed to be right back here in Texas? Cuz, I'm still waiting on mine, I'm sure it's going to be just fabulous. It's fashionably late I am thinking.


----------



## Kymmm

OMGOSH!!! OMGOSH!!! OMGOSH!!!!! <<jumping up and down>> My doorbell just rang and... yep!! I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!! I am thrilled beyond words!! Thank you Reaper!! I will be posting pics in a few on the other thread but they come out blurry when you can't sit still!! I'll have to calm down first!!! 
Thank you, ThAnK You, THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

SimplyJenn said:


> OHIO... Curious. The way you sounded earlier sounded like it was just going north and not so far East. weird. You sure that package is not supposed to be right back here in Texas? Cuz, I'm still waiting on mine, I'm sure it's going to be just fabulous. It's fashionably late I am thinking.



I'll never tell!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*IVE BEEN REAPED!!! Check the other thread to see my loot*


----------



## Terra

killerhaunts said:


> I just checked my Reapees album and saw the pics! Glad you got it in one piece! Happy Halloween!! (BTW I'm sure she'll post pics in the other thread!)
> 
> Now it's my turn! Where, oh where, has my little package gone? Oh where, oh where, can it be .....


Had a feeling you were watching every move I made to see if I got the package. Edited and posted that YouTube vid as fast as possible. Was watching the updating at YouTube saying, "Come on!, Come On!" 

Thanks again. Been marveling at how you were able to perfectly capture the Hell Horse. Wow, just WoW! Oh, and the Cabernet is very good _(sipping on it now)_


----------



## GiggleFairy

SimplyJenn said:


> OHIO... Curious. The way you sounded earlier sounded like it was just going north and not so far East. weird. You sure that package is not supposed to be right back here in Texas? Cuz, I'm still waiting on mine, I'm sure it's going to be just fabulous. It's fashionably late I am thinking.



I'll never tell . . .


----------



## kallie

Hope I get reaped today! It seems there are just a few of us left with no box yet.


----------



## witchymom

im watching and waiting for the post man to come a ringing....


----------



## Ophelia

Yay! My victim got their package yesterday! I saw that it was out for delivery, but it was also saying the expected delivery date was today.  Silly post office!

Hopefully I'll hear back, my victim has been silent for a very long time...

Ophelia


----------



## MissMandy

Ima waitin' too


----------



## Frankie's Girl

My package was delivered and victim posted! ~whew~ Was getting worried that the package was going to take a short detour to Albuquerque... 

I didn't tell them who I was, but she guessed pretty quick! 

I'll be hoping for the rest of you un-reaped that your packages arrive very soon!


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm unreaped to. kallie, if we were closer, i'd invite you over for hot cinamon snapps and apple cider. and some chocolate. and some big cinnamon rolls and,. now see what this reaper is doing, he's making us want to go on an eating binge. reaper, reap fast so we don't fast to fast. now i'm getting just darn silly. maybe our gifts will come today and it will be all better. hahahahaha


----------



## greaseballs80

Still patiently waiting


----------



## printersdevil

Mine is on the truck for DELIVERY TODAY! I was getting worried because the Fed Ex site has not shown any updating since the first day except that it was on track. It is there and will be in my reapee's hands today!!!! Yipeee. It had to go all the way across the country. I hope it travelled well and is liked! Someone in XX will have it soon. You will know because it has the Reaper on the front.


----------



## printersdevil

I am so enjoying all of this. You know the foreplay is great! (can I say _THAT_? LOL

My gift from my reaper is delayed, so I get to enjoy all of this and the anticipation for a little longer. He He! I am thankful to know it so I don't have to keep jumping up on my sore knee everything I hear something that MIGHT be a delivery truck. We are headed to Six Flags tomorrow (so the knee is resting today) and I was really worried about it being delivered while we are gone. I have never had anything disappear when left, but if that box is decorated, it would be hard for the neighborhood kiddos to NOT be curious. Know what I mean? We also have had some little very brief, but intense showers several times this week and I definitely don't want anything ruined. So, the anticipation continues and I get to enjoy all the wonder pictures.


----------



## Halloween Princess

Be patient all  My reapee is set to receive Monday.


----------



## nhh

I happen to be working from home today so, I'm ready to accept a package... 

I know that my victim has received their package and have posted saying so. But, not that pictures can be posted, I hope they post photos too. You know, so I can make sure it all arrived okay.


----------



## witchymom

printersdevil said:


> Mine is on the truck for DELIVERY TODAY! I was getting worried because the Fed Ex site has not shown any updating since the first day except that it was on track. It is there and will be in my reapee's hands today!!!! Yipeee. It had to go all the way across the country. I hope it travelled well and is liked! Someone in XX will have it soon. You will know because it has the Reaper on the front.


ooooo! hubby is expecting a fedex package this afternoon! maybe i will have something too?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## printersdevil

Kallie, witchymom, MissMandy, hallorenescene and greaseballs we are all in the waiting group together.

Waiting and watching and waiting...

Maybe we should sneak over to some of the others and steal----I mean borrow some of their loot since they got such wonderful things. We could blame it on the flying monkeys. What do you think?


----------



## kallie

hallorenescene said:


> i'm unreaped to. kallie, if we were closer, i'd invite you over for hot cinamon snapps and apple cider. and some chocolate. and some big cinnamon rolls and,. now see what this reaper is doing, he's making us want to go on an eating binge. reaper, reap fast so we don't fast to fast. now i'm getting just darn silly. maybe our gifts will come today and it will be all better. hahahahaha


Why thank you! And if we're gonna calorie splurge, I think we could squeeze in a couple of pumpkin ales too


----------



## printersdevil

Can I join? What about some pumpkin fudge?I keep hearing about it, but have never tried it. Or maybe pumpkin cheesecake, which I had last year for the first time. It was heavenly...

How many more are still unreaped? We should have a watchparty while we wait.


----------



## witchymom

printersdevil said:


> Kallie, witchymom, MissMandy, hallorenescene and greaseballs we are all in the waiting group together.
> 
> Waiting and watching and waiting...
> 
> Maybe we should sneak over to some of the others and steal----I mean borrow some of their loot since they got such wonderful things. We could blame it on the flying monkeys. What do you think?


I also have a backup army of evil penguin ninjas we can call them in if needed to  they are well trained and mostly housebroken. 



printersdevil said:


> We should have a watchparty while we wait.


ooooo party! im actually going out with some old friends from high school tomorrow and since i am not driving, i am going to partake in something containing vast amounts of alcohol. lololol


----------



## Araniella

Can I join the watchparty too? I'm waiting, waiting, waiting.....


----------



## HauntedDiva

My packge is in my victims town waiting to be delivered


----------



## Spooky Chef

I'm coming to the unreaped party too, lol! I'll bring the margaritas


----------



## witchymom

Scarebear said:


> I'm coming to the unreaped party too, lol! I'll bring the margaritas


well, now... margaritas ARE on the menu for tomorrow night but if theyre here now, i do believe ill have one


----------



## printersdevil

Owwwwww, I love Ritas! Hence, my picking up on Spookilicious Mama calling the Sangria bottle a tequilla bottle. I KNOW the difference. LOL

Of course, the othe unreaped MUST join. 

Actually, I know that mine is delayed, so I am not on pins and needles watching the door as much, but still....I am anxiously awaiting my Reaper package.

I know of one who has not received, but he or she will have it today! I won't tell.... I am about to wear out the computer checking the tracking to see if it has been delivered. I have it set up to send me an email, but you know you can't trust that...I know the reapee has been on here today, so I am hoping to hear as soon as this person gets it. (knawing at my nails)

Let's see we have margaritas to drink, food already listed....Now we need some good mood music...maybe a movie or two to watch. What about some photos of this virtual party??


----------



## witchymom

printersdevil said:


> Let's see we have margaritas to drink, food already listed....Now we need some good mood music...maybe a movie or two to watch. What about some photos of this virtual party??


i put on my pirate hat! PARTY TIME!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Add me to the names of the waiting. This so reminds me of The Great Pumpkin. We can all sit in the pumpkin patch together.


----------



## Teresa M

I am still waiting also. I can bring the mood music!


----------



## kallie

Oh yay! This reaper waiting party is almost as good as receiving a gift


----------



## SimplyJenn

I still have not gotten mine either. Printersdevil, Since you are prolly my SR and we both live in Texas, you could just drive that thing right on over here... Meet me halfway maybe?


----------



## HoflyLoster

Yay!!! I got reaped!! Thank you very much for everything Secret Reaper!! I can definitely use all of it!!!


----------



## Araniella

OOoohhh a Reaper meet-up party! What fun! 



SimplyJenn said:


> I still have not gotten mine either. Printersdevil, Since you are prolly my SR and we both live in Texas, you could just drive that thing right on over here... Meet me halfway maybe?


----------



## SimplyJenn

Sounds good to me. Who will be hosting?


----------



## djkeebz

Wait...I am in Texas also...it could be mine? I can meet halfway! Been listening to Halloween music all day while decorating! Hoping to hear the doorbell ring soon!


----------



## Araniella

I'd host..but I'm in NJ....seems most everyone one here is out west...or way south. NJ--Reaper Party for 1---just seems sad.


----------



## SimplyJenn

We DEFINITELY need to have a Texas party. I am so in on that. The rest of you could fly in too, since we are centrally located.


----------



## Araniella

hmmm...I've never been to Texas.....hmmm....


----------



## SimplyJenn

Texas is good people. I like it.


----------



## witchymom

my dad lives in texas. he keeps trying to get me to move out there. i told him to buy me a new and bigger house and i might consider it. 

so far, no move is planned. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## SimplyJenn

Whatever. Just move here already. It's fun. The weather will be different though. I will warn you of that!


----------



## witchymom

id really rather not i kinda like my ocean and all that LOLOLOL


----------



## SimplyJenn

Oh yeah, our water is kinda brown over here. LOL Speaking of brown... Where's that UPS truck?! OR USPS or that yellow one that delivers or FedEX?! Where's my package? hahaha


----------



## printersdevil

Someone got reaped! I got busy and forgot to check my email for awhile!!!! Someone in some state up yonderish received something.......Phew, I hope it arrved in tact.


----------



## printersdevil

And witchymom, we have water in Texas...just not this summer. We do have an ocean down south, but it is quite a trip from the North area of the state. Sadly, our water even there is not like other places, but I love it.


How about us Texans come and visit your beach! LOL


----------



## printersdevil

It is state fair time, so a big HOWDY from Big Tex at the Dallas fair to everyone. Y'all come on down...


----------



## printersdevil

Maybe all us Texans should have a seperate Reaper exchange!!!!


----------



## witchymom

printersdevil said:


> And witchymom, we have water in Texas...just not this summer. We do have an ocean down south, but it is quite a trip from the North area of the state. Sadly, our water even there is not like other places, but I love it.
> 
> 
> How about us Texans come and visit your beach! LOL


thats what i keep telling dad! LOLOL


----------



## printersdevil

It just hit me that with the time differences between areas, I may have a long wait this evening until my reapee gets home from work. The waiting continues....but it is there in>>>


----------



## Brimstonewitch

My Reapee's package had to go a long way, but it's at your delivery post office so maybe today or tomorrow!! Getting excited, hope my Reapee is happy  ....still waiting for mine, trying to be patient. Tomorrow's my B-day so if not today, tomorrow will be just as perfect!


----------



## sikntwizted

I'm on the un-reaped list also. And never heard if my reap-ee got their stuff. Guess I'll drive over to Texas to join the club!


----------



## CreepySpiders

ok. Does my Reaper feel like fessing up yet? I have done my best Sherlocking and narrowed the possibilities down to 7 possible reapers from Washington & 11 from unknown locations. ;-)


----------



## xtina666

I got reaped! Thanks you so so much to my reaper! I LOVE everything!! I will be posting pics tonight! Thank you!!!


----------



## ICKYVICKI

I'm on the un-reaped list also. And never heard if my reap-ee got their stuff.


----------



## xtina666

My reapee got their gift but I haven't heard anything from them..they got it on Wednesday.


----------



## SimplyJenn

printersdevil said:


> Maybe all us Texans should have a seperate Reaper exchange!!!!


That sounds like a great idea. Why don't we do that? I'm in. I forgot about the state fair (how could I), it's been ages since I've been. That would be so fun!


----------



## BadTableManor

will be bringing the rum to the "unreap-ees" party. Time to unleash the Kraken! (rum, that is)


----------



## printersdevil

We usually go to the fair because we are so close. It is sort of a birthday trip for DH. We get free admission tickets from the school, but still spend a lot while there. This year we decided not to go. We are doing Fright Fest instead. I have never been to it. I cant ride much at Six Flags, but figure there will be enough with all the ghouls to make it fun. DH, my niece and DD all have season passes to Six Flags. We are going tomorrow. I am going to just enjoy the day. THey have free passes tomorrow for one with each season pass. So my nephew and I are going with them. I can't wait for Fright Fest.


----------



## printersdevil

Big Tex Reaper could be fun...Wonder how many of us there are or that would want to do this.


----------



## The Red Hallows

CreepySpiders said:


> ok. Does my Reaper feel like fessing up yet? I have done my best Sherlocking and narrowed the possibilities down to 7 possible reapers from Washington & 11 from unknown locations. ;-)



Haha.... am I on that list?


----------



## The Red Hallows

Ooooh, I was reaped. I posted pictures on the picture thread.


----------



## greaseballs80

*i've been reaped!!!! I've been reaped!!!! I've been reaped!!!!, thank you secret reaper, will post pics in the official thread*


----------



## witchymom

i wanna be reaped


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Maybe Monday will be a busy reaping day. 

Crossing fingers.


----------



## witchymom

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Maybe Monday will be a busy reaping day.
> 
> Crossing fingers.


imma hoping so!


----------



## Halloween Princess

The post about the food made me stop & buy the ingredients to make pumpkin pie ice cream tonight. I blame you


----------



## The Red Hallows

Halloween Princess said:


> The post about the food made me stop & buy the ingredients to make pumpkin pie ice cream tonight. I blame you


You used to work out here, head over to my house once you are done making it.


----------



## printersdevil

Pumpkin pie ice cream???? I missed that. Gotta go back and look.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I just got home from one of the most horrid weeks ever, and found that I'd been REAPED in my absence. THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!! I really needed a pick me up after this last week.  




witchymom said:


> i wanna be reaped



Don't forget to use a "safe" word when role playing  



Edit/ Now isn't that just the perfect post count?


----------



## Brimstonewitch

I think this waiting is worse than waiting for Santa when I was 10!


----------



## printersdevil

Yep, I agree.


----------



## Halloween Princess

printersdevil said:


> Pumpkin pie ice cream???? I missed that. Gotta go back and look.


No one mentioned ice cream. But yummy food & a party was mentioned.

Red Hallows, I still work very close to you.


----------



## hallorenescene

okay, i've never had it, but i heard pumpkin soup is real tasty. sounds good to me. looks like a lot of folks got reaped today. well, to bad for them because now they are unofficially invited to the reapers weapers party. can't reap with us if you can't weap with us. 
weaping i want to be reaped.


----------



## nhh

Just patiently waiting... and going to get some pumpking ale....


----------



## GiggleFairy

Okay, so I decided to track my VICTIM's package again to see what part of the USA it's in now and 'lo and behold - IT GOT DELIVERED today at 1:10 PM. YAY! I've read a few other posts from reapers who are stressed because they haven't heard from their victims. So you other un-reaped folks can wait for your packages in the pumpkin patch, and us neurotic reapers can get therapy on the hay ride. My victim hasn't been very active on the forum lately and I've been stressing that they will be disappointed. At least I don't have to worry about the package getting there - only the condition the handler's left it in. The moment of truth!


As soon as this posted I saw my VICTIM posted in the photos. WHEW! I can exhale. 



I SURVIVED SR 2011! I need a t-shirt after this ordeal!


----------



## CreepySpiders

The Red Hallows said:


> Haha.... am I on that list?


Why, YES! I wonder what that could mean?  I previously noticed some juicy looking bbq'd appendages in your album but I still made you number2 on the suspect list because I thought... Too easy. Bwahahahaha


----------



## CreepySpiders

BadTableManor said:


> will be bringing the rum to the "unreap-ees" party. Time to unleash the Kraken! (rum, that is)


 is that your real plate!? Love love love it.


----------



## The Red Hallows

Halloween Princess said:


> No one mentioned ice cream. But yummy food & a party was mentioned.
> 
> Red Hallows, I still work very close to you.


Oooh... did you make the ice cream yet? 



CreepySpiders said:


> Why, YES! I wonder what that could mean?  I previously noticed some juicy looking bbq'd appendages in your album but I still made you number2 on the suspect list because I thought... Too easy. Bwahahahaha


Only #2, I'm hurt.  I'm #2 for so many people. Lol. So, who is number 1 on your list?


----------



## badgirl

Hoping my SR sent my goodies by UPS or USPS since Fedex doesn't deliver on Saturdays.......waiting............waiting......


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

JUST CHECKED.THROUGH USPS...........Package is in the correct state as of 5:11am..sorted at 9:11 am..and current info..OUT FOR DELIVERY 9:24am........I am soooooooooooo excited. I hope and pray they love it!


----------



## witchymom

i thought i had been reaped. fedex showed up at my door with a package! 

but alas it was just my telco witch LOLOLOL 

shes cool but... not a surprise.


----------



## SimplyJenn

I'm not looking anymore...


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I have yet to be reaped either, but bethene informed me that my reaper is running behind. I am running behind as well and plan on mailing my reaper gift on monday!! Hold on just a bit longer my reapee! It's coming!! I am behind because all I have had time to do is school and work. I get out of school at 1:15 and have a 45 minute drive home, then go straight back down the road to work at 3:30. Its chaotic to say the least. I do apologize to my reapee. =( I tried to get everything together early on but the stores are unusually late at getting the Halloween stuff out this year.

I hope they like what I got them though!! =)


----------



## witchymom

SimplyJenn said:


> I'm not looking anymore...


yeah, im about to give up too....


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Someone posted on the picture thread that a Texan is getting reaped today.

Our pumpkin patch is losing a member. I wonder who the Great Pumpkin Reaper picked?


----------



## Teresa M

GiggleFairy said:


> Okay, so I decided to track my VICTIM's package again to see what part of the USA it's in now and 'lo and behold - IT GOT DELIVERED today at 1:10 PM. YAY! I've read a few other posts from reapers who are stressed because they haven't heard from their victims. So you other un-reaped folks can wait for your packages in the pumpkin patch, and us neurotic reapers can get therapy on the hay ride. My victim hasn't been very active on the forum lately and I've been stressing that they will be disappointed. At least I don't have to worry about the package getting there - only the condition the handler's left it in. The moment of truth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as this posted I saw my VICTIM posted in the photos. WHEW! I can exhale.
> 
> 
> 
> I SURVIVED SR 2011! I need a t-shirt after this ordeal!


What if you are still in both groups?


----------



## djkeebz

Is Bethene contacting us if our reaper is running late...I haven't received any messages? Still on the lookout though for my reaping!


----------



## SimplyJenn

Yes, she always does. It's a good thing if you haven't heard from her yet. I know these things...


----------



## djkeebz

Are you an inside contact? LUCKY!


----------



## Kymmm

djkeebz said:


> Is Bethene contacting us if our reaper is running late...I haven't received any messages? Still on the lookout though for my reaping!


If Bethene has been informed by someone that they are running late, she tries to let the victim know.


----------



## IshWitch

Mine is enroute! But to whooooo???

So I'm sitting outside (in the sweltering humidity and it is 94 out) carving a tombstone when the mail lady pulls up and honks!

It's my box! WOOT!
But I'm not opening it until Monday, that is when mine is supposed to be delivered and since I sent it after the _dead_line I am going to wait til they get theirs.

So it is sitting there...quietly...waiting...staring at me as I stare at it...


----------



## badgirl

SimplyJenn said:


> Yes, she always does. It's a good thing if you haven't heard from her yet. I know these things...


I heard from Bethene.... and mine is running late. 
Hopefully good things come to those that wait!


And that wasn't meant to be a poem!


----------



## killerhaunts

I got reaped!! But I don't know who it is ... I'll post pics on the other thread!


----------



## JustWhisper

Bad Girl...UPS does not deliver on Sat either. Sorry for dumping on your hopes.


----------



## celipops

FEDEX DELIVERED! ON A SATURDAY!!!! I think they handle ground differently......

All shipment travel activity is displayed in local time for the location
Date/Time Activity Location Details

Sep 24, 2011 11:50 AM Delivered Keller, TXLeft at front door. Signature Service not requested.
Sep 24, 2011 7:57 AM On FedEx vehicle for deliveryFORT WORTH, TX
Sep 24, 2011 5:27 AM At local FedEx facilityFORT WORTH, TX


Of course it was just left at the door... and I don't know if they are even home....... but at least its delivered!!


----------



## badgirl

JustWhisper said:


> Bad Girl...UPS does not deliver on Sat either. Sorry for dumping on your hopes.


No problem....Bethene let me know that mine is going to be late. Plenty to do around here for Halloween to keep myself busy


----------



## GiggleFairy

Teresa M said:


> What if you are still in both groups?



Oh then you need to be in a group all your own! I'd be rocking back and forth licking the walls by now!


----------



## badgirl

Teresa M said:


> What if you are still in both groups?


Me too Teresa.....not fun.


----------



## bethene

am still working on it guys, need to get answers back from a few folks,,,,, have some that are shipping Monday, am slowly narrowing things down!


----------



## MissMandy

Ahh fooey....another day and no gift


----------



## Halloweeeiner

same here MissMandy, I feel your pain 

hopefully soon though :/


----------



## Spooky Chef

badgirl said:


> Me too Teresa.....not fun.


Me three


----------



## ter_ran

*Sorry to hear that there are a few out there that have not received any SR gifts yet... Well in the event(But hopefully not!), I will personally offer a RESCUE REAPER gift for somebody that does not receive a gift by OCT 15th! This gives those shipping late(a month) some time to reach their destinations. Hope it all goes well though for all participants! 

I will send you my Rescue Reaper details Bethene! *


----------



## celipops

Earlier in the week I too reached out to Bethene and made my self available as a Rescue Reaper. I see that there is a second thread for a second round of Grim Reaper for 2011. As much as I would like to sign up for that, I would like to know that the one I participated in has been completed with "no VIC-TIM left behind"® 

I'm concerned about waiting until Oct 15th because some people have their party's a week before Halloween. 
Fair is fair. Everyone deserves a HAPPY HALLOWEEN.


----------



## Araniella

Me four.......



Scarebear said:


> Me three


----------



## SimplyJenn

No worries y'all. those that don't participate as they agreed to when they signed up will get a boot way up there... We'll you know. And really Bethene and her staff and crew will summon the flying monkeys and I can tell you, It ain't pretty. So it will work out. 

You will get rescue reaped and I'm sure volunteer to be a rescue reaper yourself. I did it last year and funny thing is, the victim got mine and the original SR gift as well. It was worth it.


----------



## Teresa M

Still nothing for me today. Good thing that I have my granddaughter here (oh, and my daughter  ) to keep me occupied so I don't go crazy. Actually, I am having to type this one handed as Victoria is currently asleep on my shoulder. Loving every minute of _that_!


----------



## ICKYVICKI

nothing here yet either! What can we do to prevent this happening in the future? Maybe we'll have to close it to a select, proven few.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Me seven.... sigh... I've been poking my head out the door so many times looking for a package that the neighbors are starting to look at me funny... not that they didn't do that before, but still...


----------



## GiggleFairy

I will admit one thing - my victim's package wasn't due to be delivered until Monday and they got it already. I did wait until the last minute to mail my package as well. That being said, some of the reapers might have followed the deadline and packages may still be in transit. *fingers crossed that it's more of a delivery issue than a reaper issue.* Chins up everyone!


----------



## Ghouliet

ICKYVICKI said:


> nothing here yet either! What can we do to prevent this happening in the future? Maybe we'll have to close it to a select, proven few.


The problem with this idea is that new members to the forum would not have an opportunity to join in the fun. If such a policy was in force this year, Lil Ghouliette and I would have been excluded. Just because someone is new to the forum, it does not mean they would not send a gift.


----------



## Brimstonewitch

It's hard to be patient, but I know we are all trying hard. I'm driving my family nuts because I keep telling them to check the porch! LOL


----------



## CreepySpiders

The Red Hallows said:


> Oooh... did you make the ice cream yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Only #2, I'm hurt.  I'm #2 for so many people. Lol. So, who is number 1 on your list?


My gift was a number 1!  mr Gris came up as my number one suspect. I'm really not sure tho. I will admit to going through the picture thread and eliminating the WA suspects that were named as reapers. Bwahahaha i need to check the last two days. Man, there are a lot of pages!!!!!!


----------



## liuoliveira

I already sent my reaper present this week ... Last year no reaper present for me..But well (*&^ happen..


----------



## velvetmay

I got my package. But I refuse to open it until I decide if I want to take progress pictures or not. Not gonna be as awesome as Terra though. =(

Oh and need to find my memory card for camera.


----------



## Teresa M

I got a pm from Bethene tonight that my package is on the way! Yay! Thank you Bethene!


----------



## The Auditor

ICKYVICKI said:


> nothing here yet either! What can we do to prevent this happening in the future? Maybe we'll have to close it to a select, proven few.


Let's not go there just yet...as we've all heard, there are still a number of people who had to ship late, and even more that shipped at the deadline. It's not unreasonable to think they're still in transit, especially if it had to cross the continent (or ocean!). It does seem like the number of late shippers is higher this year than in years past...but don't assume you've been abandoned just yet. (and after all, so long as you speak up, you're never abandoned!)


----------



## Teresa M

ICKYVICKI said:


> nothing here yet either! What can we do to prevent this happening in the future? Maybe we'll have to close it to a select, proven few.


One note on this, I am new to the forum. This is my first SR, my victim received their package weeks ago, while I am still waiting for one. According to your post, I should not have been able to participate.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Same here - this was my first SR to participate in. Hence why I deserve an official

"I SURVIVED SR 2011" t-shirt. Fun and stressful all rolled up into one!


----------



## The Auditor

GiggleFairy said:


> Hence why I deserve an official "I SURVIVED SR 2011" t-shirt.


The one that says "Don't Fear the Reaper"?


Oy that was bad, I am ashamed of myself


----------



## nhh

At least I know nothing gets delivered on Sundays so I don't have to guard the porch. Monday. I know it'll be Monday.


----------



## Tumblindice

The Auditor said:


> The one that says "Don't Fear the Reaper"?
> 
> 
> Oy that was bad, I am ashamed of myself


----------



## Spooky Chef

I think I'm more concerned that my victim hasn't posted anything than I am about getting reaped myself. I wish everyone who has recieved theirs would post so those that sent them would know the packages arrived safely. It would also be nice to know if the victim liked them!


----------



## Kerimonster

I've been reaped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Sorry secret reaper, i've been out of town for a few days for a work conference and just got home about an hour ago. After talking to my fiancé for 5 mins I said "did you check the mail the past few days?" (He didn't.) So I was like "What if my reaper gift came and was left on the step and got taken!?" and he was all "nooooo i'm sure it didn't come." So, I open our front door and hiding being our screen door was my package!!!! I then hit him on the arm (in excitement) and said "I was reaaaaaaappppped" hahahahaha! 


I love everything so much!  I'm so exhausted from my trip so i'll post the pics we took tomorrow.  

Thank you sooo much!!


----------



## hallorenescene

well, i went to the post office today, and there was a yellow package slip in my box. so maybe it's from the secret reaper, or maybe from a friend who is sending me a surprise. either way, i can't wait for mon. when the po is open so i can find out.


----------



## Hearts1003

For those not reaped yet I'll bring PATRON if you let me join in on the party?! JAGER BOMBS too?!


----------



## Hearts1003

ter_ran:1170005 said:


> *Sorry to hear that there are a few out there that have not received any SR gifts yet... Well in the event(But hopefully not!), I will personally offer a RESCUE REAPER gift for somebody that does not receive a gift by OCT 15th! This gives those shipping late(a month) some time to reach their destinations. Hope it all goes well though for all participants!
> 
> I will send you my Rescue Reaper details Bethene! *


Awww..... How sweet!


----------



## kallie

I haven't been reaped yet either. I thought Bethene would tell us if our reapers shipped late and notified her about it. But anything is possible. Our packages may have been shipped by deadline and still in transit like some of the others said. I'm keeping my head up!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

kallie said:


> I haven't been reaped yet either. I thought Bethene would tell us if our reapers shipped late and notified her about it. But anything is possible. Our packages may have been shipped by deadline and still in transit like some of the others said. I'm keeping my head up!


That is a real possibility. A lot of these companies say 3 to 7 business days. That would exclude Sat and Sun so could be Tuesday easily if shipped on 17th. I know that does not help, but saying don't panic yet!


----------



## printersdevil

Still waiting. Hopefully, soon, I will be screaming and bouncing up and down and unloading a creepy box.


----------



## ICKYVICKI

It just seems to have gotten so big this year that it's difficult to track everyone. I guess I don't understand when people don't follow the deadlines, I know stuff happens but it seems like a lot of people are still waiting! This happened last year to me as well. Also, if and when I receive a gift I will definitely post something about it. I know my package arrived but I haven't seen anything on here about it. Hope she liked it! :/


----------



## terri73

Someone should be getting there reaper gift tomorrow!!! I am so hoping the person likes it. I'm anxious to hear that they received it!


----------



## bethene

well, I have the list and am sending PM's hopefully will get responses -

the thing is guys, I know there are alot of late gifts, but their have been deaths in families, hospital stays for family and the persons who are the reaper, people who have lost jobs, but still want to play just a bit late,and some over sea's reapers,, there are also some who never contacted me and I have no clue, so , I am giving every one a chance to answer me,,, then, will decide what to do with the rescue reapers, I am trying to get every one their gifts,,,,if I find anything out, I will try to send a pm to you about the status of your gift,,,,


----------



## witchymom

dont make bethe pull out the flying monkeys! things never go well from that point on!!!


----------



## Herman Secret

bethene said:


> if I find anything out, I will try to send a pm to you about the status of your gift,,,,


Thanks Bethene for all the work that you put into the Secret Reaper. I will just patiently wait for my reaper gift ...


----------



## bethene

it's on the way, Herman Secret!!!!!!!

*anyone who has not been reaped and I have not contacted letting you know it will be late, please contact me via pm, I sent several pm;s out but just want to double check,,, remember, alot are coming this week,,,,, so after a few days i hope we are down to most every one getting a gift,,,, if by some chance my message box is full send the info to my profile page,,, I had to delete several messages, I my self sent so many out to see what is what I filled my message box!!!*


----------



## printersdevil

bethene, we love you! I know that this is an enormous task for you since I have coordinated big swaps on other boards. Thanks for all you do and are doing for us. I am so thankful to have all the pictures and posts to enjoy while waiting. That and your wonderful efficiency!


----------



## terri73

To my reapee I do so apologize for your gift being a lil behind. I had about 8 days of some bug so other than dragging myself to work(barely) I did nothing but sleep. I do feel bad for it lagging a bit. But according to my postal service your gift should be there tomorrow. I do feel horrible that it took me an extra 2 days to get it mailed out. I hope you find it worth the wait.


----------



## badgirl

ICKYVICKI said:


> It just seems to have gotten so big this year that it's difficult to track everyone. I guess I don't understand when people don't follow the deadlines, I know stuff happens but it seems like a lot of people are still waiting! This happened last year to me as well. Also, if and when I receive a gift I will definitely post something about it. I know my package arrived but I haven't seen anything on here about it. Hope she liked it! :/


I agree. I am just fine waiting for my SR to send their gift, but it is far more disappointing when you know your reapee's gift arrived long ago and that they have been active on the forum and yet they have posted nothing.


----------



## IshWitch

I got mine last Friday, but am waiting until tomorrow to open it since that is when my reapee will get theirs!


----------



## bethene

more have let me know they shipped, some haven't gotten back to me.....hopefully soon


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I'll be shipping Tuesday it seems. Family emergency kept me out of town for most of the last week & a half. My Sister, Niece, and Nephew were very nearly killed by a drunk driver in Atlanta...and it put me a bit behind schedule being with them to take care of things. :/ But, my Victim is aware of the situation, and kindly said it was no problem  Just need to put finishing touches on it (up @ 3 a.m. working on it!), and it's ready to go. 

Lol! I will say, it is awesome...and I wish I could keep it!


----------



## kallie

IshWitch said:


> I got mine last Friday, but am waiting until tomorrow to open it since that is when my reapee will get theirs!


I wish I had that kinda restraint! When I receive mine, I'll tear into it like a lion eating dinner! lol


----------



## kallie

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> I'll be shipping Tuesday it seems. Family emergency kept me out of town for most of the last week & a half. My Sister, Niece, and Nephew were very nearly killed by a drunk driver in Atlanta...and it put me a bit behind schedule being with them to take care of things. :/ But, my Victim is aware of the situation, and kindly said it was no problem  Just need to put finishing touches on it (up @ 3 a.m. working on it!), and it's ready to go.
> 
> Lol! I will say, it is awesome...and I wish I could keep it!


Oh no! That's terrible, Raven! I hope they're all doing well!


----------



## Tannasgach

Holy crap Raven! I hope they're going to be okay.


----------



## printersdevil

Raven, I hope things are better on the family front. Prayers to the family and docs.


----------



## MissMandy

Oh goodness, I hope they're all ok Raven


----------



## IshWitch

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> I'll be shipping Tuesday it seems. Family emergency kept me out of town for most of the last week & a half. My Sister, Niece, and Nephew were very nearly killed by a drunk driver in Atlanta...and it put me a bit behind schedule being with them to take care of things. :/


Oh no! How is everyone? I will keep you all in my prayers!


----------



## IshWitch

kallie said:


> I wish I had that kinda restraint! When I receive mine, I'll tear into it like a lion eating dinner! lol


OMG! It has been hard!!! Killed me!
Have errands to run for a friend then will RIP (heheheh) into it tonight!  

My Reapee's pkg "Processed through Sort Facility" "Expected delivery Sept 26th" 
Go Baby Go! I got a box to open!


----------



## nhh

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> I'll be shipping Tuesday it seems. Family emergency kept me out of town for most of the last week & a half. My Sister, Niece, and Nephew were very nearly killed by a drunk driver in Atlanta...and it put me a bit behind schedule being with them to take care of things. :/ But, my Victim is aware of the situation, and kindly said it was no problem  Just need to put finishing touches on it (up @ 3 a.m. working on it!), and it's ready to go.
> 
> Lol! I will say, it is awesome...and I wish I could keep it!


I hope they are okay as well. I've had a couple of friends in really bad accidents, thankfully they survived. I hope your family members recover quickly.


----------



## witchymom

Si-cotik said:


> I was reaped today also!!! YES!!! I love love love everything I got!!! Thank you thank you! Secret Reaper, whoever you are!


dont forget to post pics!! we (who are still waiting) want to see everyones gifts!!)


----------



## printersdevil

IshWitch, that is too funny! I substituted today and rushed home to check in here. I am so addicted to reading and seeing all the great boxes and SR gifts. I have a meeting tonight and one again tomorrow, so if my package gets here by something other than the mail, I will be gone. I have threatened everyone here that they BETTER leave my box alone!!!!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

kallie said:


> Oh no! That's terrible, Raven! I hope they're all doing well!





Tannasgach said:


> Holy crap Raven! I hope they're going to be okay.





printersdevil said:


> Raven, I hope things are better on the family front. Prayers to the family and docs.





MissMandy said:


> Oh goodness, I hope they're all ok Raven





IshWitch said:


> Oh no! How is everyone? I will keep you all in my prayers!





nhh said:


> I hope they are okay as well. I've had a couple of friends in really bad accidents, thankfully they survived. I hope your family members recover quickly.



Thanks for the well wishes everyone  They are doing a whole lot better now, thanks. I'd spent last week taking care of my nephew after they released him with a broken leg & arm, and my niece was brought out her induced coma Friday morning. Intracranial pressure (brain swelling) was finally relieved to the point where the doc felt it would be ok to do so. My sisters due to be released tonight, minus a spleen, and healing from a punctured lung. Plus assorted contusions, fractures, lumps, bumps and such. It's been a difficult time since, but everyone's on the mend. Most importantly, they will all be fine in the end. 

The guy that hit them? Well,if I get my hands on him...not so much.


----------



## printersdevil

Growler, I know that feeling. I was in a head on collision caused by three drunk college students on Halloween night of my senior year in high school. We were one our way home from a long trip to visit my BIL's critical dad. I was asleep in the back seat with my young niece. My older sister was in the passenger seat with BIL driving. She was 9 months pregnant. Fortunately, she was holding a large pillow across her stomach, which probably saved the baby. We were a good hour from even a podunk hospital. It was the pits. The two of us in the back were spared mostly. However, I still have back problems that I know started with the wreck. The good news is we all made it. My thoughts and prayers are with the family as they heal and try to move on.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

bethene said:


> more have let me know they shipped, some haven't gotten back to me.....hopefully soon


Let me know if I need to whip up some rescue packages.


----------



## ICKYVICKI

OMG if Raven is my Reaper I'll feel like a total ass for whining! Please don't send anything to me, just focus on getting your peeps better!


----------



## Angelique_NM

It was early morning Friday and it had been a horrible week (I had been sick in hospital and came home the next day and my cat who has been with us for over ten years passed away ). We were just about to go out when there was a knock on the door. A delivery guy with a large box and I'm thinking "could it be?"... I signed for the box and he left. The label gave it away since it was from overseas 

I have been Reaped! 

*Moves onto the photo thread*

Angelique_NM


----------



## Spooky Chef

ICKYVICKI said:


> OMG if Raven is my Reaper I'll feel like a total ass for whining! Please don't send anything to me, just focus on getting your peeps better!


I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## witchymom

i know ravens not mine.... lolol 

so it COULD be one of you two.....or it could NOT be one of you two.....


----------



## IshWitch

Well, I guess it is the 26th until midnight if you want to be technical!

But I checked and this is the latest update!!!

*Out for Delivery*


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

UPS rang the bell....just my blacklight bubbles. 

Maybe tomorrow?????


----------



## MissMandy

Angelique_NM said:


> It was early morning Friday and it had been a horrible week (I had been sick in hospital and came home the next day and my cat who has been with us for over ten years passed away ). We were just about to go out when there was a knock on the door. A delivery guy with a large box and I'm thinking "could it be?"... I signed for the box and he left. The label gave it away since it was from overseas
> 
> I have been Reaped!
> 
> *Moves onto the photo thread*
> 
> Angelique_NM



Aww I'm so sorry about your kitty


----------



## Herman Secret

Just had USPS knock on the door ...

I'VE BEEN REAPED !!!!!

Going to wait until my wife gets home before opening the package but I did open the card that was attached to the outside...

Thank you to my secret reaper whoever you are ... I don't know who you are (yet) but I know where you live ... Bwaaaaahaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaa

But wait... whats this name written on the side of the box


----------



## The Auditor

Raven, good news that the family in on the mends, praying for continued progress.

Angelique, so very sorry about your cat.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

The Auditor said:


> Raven, good news that the family in on the mends, praying for continued progress.
> 
> Angelique, so very sorry about your cat.



Tyvm Auditor  Plus one on those sentiments, for sure. 

Angelique: Very sorry for your loss, it's never an easy thing losing one that you love. You have my deepest sympathies dear. *hugs*


----------



## IshWitch

Finally got the email that my package has been delivered. Oh, I hope my Reapee likes it! 
I opened mine and it is awesome! So so awesome! Want to post pics tomorrow, camera battery was dead! Aaargh! Hate when that happens!

I am dying to find out who my Reaper was! I always sign the note in my box, but this one gave no clue. 
Okay Reaper fess up!
LOL


----------



## printersdevil

Guess, it is a good reminder for all of us waiting to be patient. The story of Raven and his emergency and the fact that Angelique having been in the hospital... I know that she was waiting on a package, but again one of those things that we don't know what is happening in people's lives when our connection is virtual.

Angelique, so sorry about your kitty.


----------



## bethene

And, Honestly, guys, Angelique NM and Raven are only the tip of the ice berg with what has been happening to the reapers this year,,,, literally 8 or so of the folks have had similar stories,,, so that is why I haven't made too big of a fuss over the shipping,,,, and is also why to pm me with what ever the problem is,,,,,,not matter how big or how small,,,, we can deal with it!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

bethene said:


> And, Honestly, guys, Angelique NM and Raven are only the tip of the ice berg with what has been happening to the reapers this year,,,, literally 8 or so of the folks have had similar stories,,, so that is why I haven't made too big of a fuss over the shipping,,,, and is also why to pm me with what ever the problem is,,,,,,not matter how big or how small,,,, we can deal with it!


<3 <3 <3


----------



## printersdevil

Yep, we are family.


----------



## Herman Secret

So, after opening my package, inside I found the unfortunate victims of the USPS carrier 

My package consisted of 
3 glass votive holders (2 broken) 
3 Candles (2 broken - at first I thought 2 of them was still intact but not so) 
2 Skull candles (received OK) 
1 Taper candle holder (received OK) 
There was also haunted picture with sounds and light up eyes, but only one eye lit up and no sound 

I had informed my reaper that the gifts were damaged but of course the damage obviously happened in transit.

However, not one to give up on a non working prop, I took the haunted picture apart and found a broken connection on the lights and another wire loose. After some trial and error, found where the loose wire belonged, resoldered the two connections, reglued the speaker which was rattling around loose, put it all back together and it works perfectly!

So I would officially like to say thank you to terri73 for my gifts, and look forward to including the survivors to my haunt this year !


----------



## nhh

Soooooo, add me to the list of bad days, bad few days... Long work day etc. We picked up our son on the way home. Made it home in time to get him and us fed and me to jump back online for some more work and meetings.  But there was this very un-assuming package sitting here waiting for me.  Oh the torture of not being able to tear into it. The little one is down for the night, meetings are over (spreadsheets in progress) and I get to open my package.

I WAS REAPED IN THE MOST AWESOME WAY! I love everthing!!! Seriously, it was an amazing job packaging and lots of love and thought. I am humbled and I can't wait to make my TCM!  Thank you oh so much IshWitch!!!!

I took pics with my phone and will load them up to post tonight. 

Did you make that french vanilla yummyness in the bottle?????

Thank you again!!!


----------



## 1LuvHalloween

I still haven't been reaped...


----------



## kallie

1LuvHalloween said:


> I still haven't been reaped...


Have you let Bethene know? She's pretty good at getting it all figured out. I haven't been reaped yet either, but Bethene let me know that my package is in transit. I'm sure my reaper was one of the few that had a family emergency and it's no problem at all. I'll be happy with someone's well being before the gift. I'm sure you just had a reaper with some difficulties too. Keep your chin up


----------



## printersdevil

I am also still waiting. They are acoming!!!! Just think, we get to share ours and make everyone want another box. LOL


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

No complaints, just curious.....so if Bethane contacted you your package is late or in transit, right? What if I haven't heard anything?

TIA


----------



## witchymom

Pumpkinprincess said:


> No complaints, just curious.....so if Bethane contacted you your package is late or in transit, right? What if I haven't heard anything?
> 
> TIA


i would think it means bethe hasnt heard anything. i think theres some people she cant seem to get ahold of


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

witchymom said:


> i would think it means bethe hasnt heard anything. i think theres some people she cant seem to get ahold of


That's what I thought.


----------



## Araniella

Still patiently waiting here....Hoping all is well with my Reaper!


----------



## bethene

I just contacted several others, if by the end of the week, I will decide what to do about rescue reapers, I had been contacted earlier that they were going to ship but nothing since, so some may of shipped but just not told me,,,, I am sorry to those who are waiting!


----------



## nhh

bethene said:


> I just contacted several others, if by the end of the week, I will decide what to do about rescue reapers, I had been contacted earlier that they were going to ship but nothing since, so some may of shipped but just not told me,,,, I am sorry to those who are waiting!


Add me as a rescue reaper if you need. I hope you don't need any but if you do, I'm reaper ready.


----------



## printersdevil

Me, too. After reading about all the misfortunes, it sort of puts things in perspective. I also think that the Secret Reaper will surprise me when I least expect it. I am going to try to make some major headway in decorating tomorrow, so maybe I will get something new to add.


----------



## hallorenescene

maybe i will have to rescue reap myself.


----------



## printersdevil

We could do it for each other. LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

printersdevil said:


> We could do it for each other. LOL


sure, if we don't get reaped, i'll trade with you.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

*Hang in there orphan victims!!*
<Pulling up a seat on the curb in front of bethene's - ready to spring into action if Rescue Reaping is needed>


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I'd love to be a Rescue Reaper myself! Unfortunately, all this back and forth traveling from here to Columbus, Ga. and the hospital in Atlanta has me pretty well tapped out. My Halloween fund is nearly completely depleted. It's a shame too, because I was planning on a Wounded Warriors benefit haunt this year for my former comrades in arms. I haz teh sad.


----------



## bethene

well, heard from more, got more gifts in route, I will contact the victims tonight gotta got work now... thanks guys for the rescue reaper offers, you rock


----------



## witchymom

bethene said:


> I just contacted several others, if by the end of the week, I will decide what to do about rescue reapers, I had been contacted earlier that they were going to ship but nothing since, so some may of shipped but just not told me,,,, I am sorry to those who are waiting!


good things come to those who wait????


----------



## badgirl

I told Bethene that I would be a Rescue Reaper so if I don't get a gift I will just use it as an great excuse to buy myself something special!


----------



## printersdevil

Me, me, me.

I hope the truck is coming for me!


----------



## Growler

LOL, keep that up and there WILL be a truck coming for you.


----------



## Tannasgach

^LOL Growler


----------



## witchymom

theyre coming to take me away hehe

(halloween version) too cute? 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBfxl_T6ldg


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Hopefully, the senders are all right and everything will work out and we'll get our gifts (and they all lived happily ever after!). If not, I'll buy myself something extra. Kinda ruins the surprise though... but keep the faith!


----------



## witchymom

if i buy myself too much more stuff i think hubby might have another stroke!


----------



## printersdevil

witchymom, mine too. I have been sneaking things in the house all day. 

"Oh, that, I have had it for ages...."

This would be a great day for the SR delivery since were are working on decorating.


----------



## Mizerella

I was reaped today! 

So exciting I'll post pix in the picture thread later. 

Thank you Secret Reaper so much!!!!! I love it all!


----------



## printersdevil

I was REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now, they are really coming to take me away! I threatened DD, DH and dear niece not to open my box the past few days when I have been working late. I also promised to wait to open in front of all of us. Now, I get to wait until 4:30 when they all get home. GRRRRR....

I will post a few box teaser pics on the other thread and then the gifties later


Thank you SR from Chicago!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Me too! Thank you, Secret Reaper, who ever you are! I have a guess, but I need to do some more snooping. I was on my way to the store to buy some moss for my mausoleum door when I saw your box on my porch. I have no idea why the postal carrier didn't ring. Anyway, I rushed inside and dove into my treasure! Wouldn't you know....the very first thing I noticed in my box was moss!! I'll post pictures over on the picture thread. Thanks again, SR!! And thank you, Bethene!!!


----------



## TheEighthPlague

I've been REAPED!


----------



## printersdevil

lOOKS LIKE A LOT OF US GOT REAPED TODAY!

How many are still waiting?


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I am, and I'm about to come ungluedd!!


----------



## Araniella

Still waiting here too


----------



## witchymom

watching and waiting....


----------



## sikntwizted

I'm with Rene, gonna reap myself! (I can get something BIG that way, then explain it to my wife that it was a gift


----------



## Spooky Chef

I'm still waiting, but was notified by Bethene that my package was on it's way. (By Pony Express, lol??) Still no posts from my victim which makes me kinda sad.


----------



## nmcnary17

I've been REAPED! I got my second package yesterday but my son had a football game so didn't have time until we got home late last night. Thank you... Thank you....Thank you...I love it all and have the most amazing reaper...My son has football again tonight and will post pictures tonight hopfully. It was like christmas and my two boys had just as much fun opening all the great gifts. I don't know whos face lite up more mine or my boys.


----------



## kallie

Scarebear said:


> I'm still waiting, but was notified by Bethene that my package was on it's way. (By Pony Express, lol??) Still no posts from my victim which makes me kinda sad.


Me too. my victim hasn't been online in a month and he received his package on the 9th (I was tracking it the whole way) He was a newb and I don't know if he's just given up on HF or what. I personally think that if you aren't getting online and aren't sharing then you shouldn't sign up for secret reaper. I'm not trying to be a jerk, but seriously.


----------



## BadTableManor

I kinda like the anticipation of waiting for my reaper's gift. I must be reaper-retentive.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Anticipation...(shaking the Ketchup bottle.)


----------



## sikntwizted

I'm with you on that Kallie. Sad, but true.


----------



## badgirl

kallie said:


> Me too. my victim hasn't been online in a month and he received his package on the 9th (I was tracking it the whole way) He was a newb and I don't know if he's just given up on HF or what. I personally think that if you aren't getting online and aren't sharing then you shouldn't sign up for secret reaper. I'm not trying to be a jerk, but seriously.


I share your feelings Kallie. My victim has been active on the forum everyday, but has never posted on the SR threads except to sign up. They have had their gift for weeks, and are logging on, but no word about their SR gift. The fun is in the sharing and activity. If you are just signing up to get something then that is pretty sad.


----------



## printersdevil

good point badgirl! We do love the anticipation, that is part of the fun. But, that comes from everyone logging in and discussing things and teasing. With the large number of participants this year---over 150, I guess some of this is to be expected. But.... When things happen or delay, it is imperative for someone to let the organizer know. She is a volunteer and should not have to be tracking people down. I knew that mine was delayed and that the person had checked in. I was okay and although I posted about not receiving yet, I was just trying to stay active and keep up the hype. I knew it was coming. It is such a shame that bethene is still trying to get info from some people and tomorrow is two weeks past the shipping date! We do this for the fun. WHen you send something in this exchange you expect to get something back. We all know that some get things that are way over and beyond, but that is the luck of the draw. Some of our members are just so giving and talented and love to share. we all received great things. One of our seasoned haunters recently posted that even receiving small items that are a buck a piece can be exciting because it is the hype and anticipation and sharing a love of Halloween that we love. Sure, some of us have tons of stuff and a newbie might find that intimidating, but we LOVE Halloween---all of it. I still go to Dollar Tree frequently and still buy some of the things over and over there. I find new ways to use them and even make things for friends and relatives from them. 

The hard part of this exchange is sitting day after day wondering IF something will arrive or if you are left out. Sure, you know that someone will be a Rescue Reaper for you, but it is not the same. Dang it, if someone signs up and can't come through, they should let the organizer know. Even if they don't want to share their personal reason, it is just good ghoul etiquette to let someone know! Grrrr....Then there is the part that some of the non-responsive ones are posting elsewhere on the board. That is just plain P!$$%!

Add to that they have already received their box and it is just wrong. Again, when things happen, let someone know and we can deal with it and work it out!!!!!!


----------



## witchymom

well, im just sitting here ... waiting... and peeling great stuff off my hands while drinking my coffee. 

but as far as my boss knows im working  LOLOL


----------



## MissMandy

I agree, Printers. I believe there's a few people who know their victims have recieved the gift, but they never got a thank you for it. And apparently these people are still logging into the forum on a regular basis. That is just beyond rude to me! It's a real damn shame that someone would take advantage of our kindness. Unfortuntely, there's no real way to prevent this from happening. All I could suggest for next year, is anyone wanting to participate needs to be a 'regular' here on the forum. Not meaning people who have been around a long time, because that would eliminate newbies and not all newbies are bad ghouls  But I mean, be a regular as in you're on here quite often and post regularly.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus

Am I too late? Can I sign up?


----------



## madame_mcspanky

Bewitched_Sam218 said:


> Am I too late? Can I sign up?


You're too late for SR Group I, but there is a Group II signup right here


----------



## Ghouliet

I would be more than willing to be a secret reaper for anyone who has been overlooked. I don't know if Bethany has a group of people doing this or not but just saying, Bethene, I would love to send another gift out without getting another back. It was fun collecting things for my victim, and I mail promptly!


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> All I could suggest for next year, is anyone wanting to participate needs to be a 'regular' here on the forum. Not meaning people who have been around a long time, because that would eliminate newbies and not all newbies are bad ghouls  But I mean, be a regular as in you're on here quite often and post regularly.


Do you have any idea what a logistical nightmare that would be? The amount of work Bethene already has isn't insignificant; add to that the work to enforce this rule - checking to see how often this person posts, not to mention the *Joy* of telling the one's who signup but don't meet the criteria "Sorry, you can't play" Then there's the challenge of defining who meets the criteria - we have people who have been on here longer than I have and have less than 100 posts - but they're always here, year after year - would they qualify? I've been on for several years now, and have 1/4 the number of posts as some newbies, do I qualify?

I can understand those that have received their gifts not posting in the threads - sorting through 70+ pages can be a bit daunting, especially if you have limited time to play and/or a less than ideal connection. That's part of the reason I was so silent here for so long - was trying to catch up (it takes FOREVER for the photos to come in over here...eh, I deal)! That's the same reason I don't take part in The Weekly (that hasn't been weekly for 2 years now) - not enough time to get through that many posts. However, not PMing your Reaper (provided she identified herself) is another story - that's just rude.

I've said it before, the day a rule like this is imposed will be the beginning of the end of Secret Reaper.


----------



## The Auditor

correction - sorting through *200+* pages....


----------



## Spooky Chef

I've been REAPED!!!!!So awesome!!!! check out my pics in the picture thread!!


----------



## badgirl

Ding, Dong!......Mail Carrier.....holding a big box.....for me!....ugh, just the Halloween fabric I ordered. Still awesome, but not what I was hoping for. Oh, well....off to start sewing!


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Do you have any idea what a logistical nightmare that would be? The amount of work Bethene already has isn't insignificant; add to that the work to enforce this rule - checking to see how often this person posts, not to mention the *Joy* of telling the one's who signup but don't meet the criteria "Sorry, you can't play" Then there's the challenge of defining who meets the criteria - we have people who have been on here longer than I have and have less than 100 posts - but they're always here, year after year - would they qualify? I've been on for several years now, and have 1/4 the number of posts as some newbies, do I qualify?
> 
> I can understand those that have received their gifts not posting in the threads - sorting through 70+ pages can be a bit daunting, especially if you have limited time to play and/or a less than ideal connection. That's part of the reason I was so silent here for so long - was trying to catch up (it takes FOREVER for the photos to come in over here...eh, I deal)! That's the same reason I don't take part in The Weekly (that hasn't been weekly for 2 years now) - not enough time to get through that many posts. However, not PMing your Reaper (provided she identified herself) is another story - that's just rude.
> 
> I've said it before, the day a rule like this is imposed will be the beginning of the end of Secret Reaper.



I think you came off a bit harsh in your response. I was only trying to think of something that could possibly help future SR.


----------



## GhoulishCop

Well before we go all Medieval on people for not PMing a thank you, perhaps we ought to consider that maybe the ground rules and etiquette are not so obvious, particularly to newbies. For example, this was my first Secret Reaper and when I got my gift I posted a nice thank you on the forum board and then posted pictures on the picture board. However, I didn't send a PM to my reaper thanking them. Was I being rude? Hardly, I just didn't realize that was the expected etiquette I was supposed to follow. Having never participated before I wasn't sure if it wouldn't be rude to actually contact the reaper. 

My victim got their gift today and sent me a PM thanking me which is when I realized maybe I should have thanked my reaper. It wasn't through any intentional slight, just not sure of the ground rules.

So if you want people to follow "rules," then maybe they ought to be laid out ahead of time. Maybe when the guidelines are issued at the start saying, when you get reaped, send your reaper a thank you. Maybe it should be obvious; then again, maybe not. If you want to start excluding people, let them know ahead of time that they're going to be excommunicated if they don't follow the orthodoxy that's been handed down from on high. 

Unfortunately, people who've been around for awhile and have participated numerous times and may have even helped promulgate the unwritten rules feel that every newcomer should somehow intuit all that is expected of them. They'll then cast aspersions on those unwitting souls for their heresy. Well, if you want a smaller group of participants attitudes like that will surely give you exactly what you're looking for.

Oh, and I've corrected my faux pas and thanked my reaper appropriately.

Rich


----------



## Spooky Chef

I think posting on the forums when someone gets their gift is sufficient, just so that the reaper knows it arrived safely. I didn't reveal myself to my victim other than my real name on the shipping label, so unless they figure out who I am I won't be gettting a p.m. which is totally fine. Again, just a quick post saying they got their box would be great. Just my 2¢


----------



## bethene

well, ghoulish cop, I never posted the thank you bit in the rules, but I believe that by saying thank you in the thread with the pics was good, - alot of people don't put who they are in the box,, so a thank you on a thread is good,,, folks are checking there for the most part,,,, but there have been people who never even let me know it arrived(that is in the rules), and not on a thread or message, no where, and I think that is where every one is coming from, 
And as far as *I* am concerned, I am not going to exclude any one as long as I am running it unless they have willfully not contacted me and never sent a gift,,, so we just roll with the punches and do the best we can do,,,,,, cuz it is all kinds of members who are doing this, not just one kind,,,,,and try to have fun and remember the spirit of the reaper is a love of halloween,, and that even if not contacted, you did good, and just have to leave it at that as hard as that may be, I personally would feel bad if I thought some one didn't like what I sent them,,,,, but the bad is on them not you,,,,,, 
Also thank you all who have volunteered for rescue reapers, I will wait a few more days, and will then make the decision, but there are some who I KNOW are shipping still, and have tried to contact every one that it is going on,, if I missed some one, I am sorry,, 
Please lets keep this in the spirit in which it was started, and just move on from there~ the ones not joining in are just hurting themselves missing out on all the fun!!!!


----------



## GhoulishCop

Hi bethene,

My ire wasn't directed at you, but rather those who suggest folks ought to be excluded because they didn't send a PM indicating they were being rude by not doing so. My point was, the proper etiquette wasn't explained so it seems a bit much for wanting to boot people who also enjoy Halloween but may not understand all the intricacies of what's expected of them. Sometimes (most times?) it's not rudeness, just a lack of understanding.

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## MissMandy

I'm not talking about the folks who "didn't send a pm". My original post regarding this subject, metioned nothing of pm's. If someone said thank you on one of the threads, then that's perfectly fine. I'm talking about the ones who didn't say thank you at all. I try to be very clear when I post, but I guess it's going to be misconstrued anyway


----------



## GhoulishCop

MissMandy,

I apologize. I took your saying that a thank you is not given but the people are still logging on to mean that a direct PM wasn't sent. Guess I'm a little ornery today. Sorry all that I came on so strong. My bad.

Okay, now back to these awesome gifts people have been sharing!

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## MissMandy

No harm done


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

There is a flip side of that coin also. Some have received their gifts, and thanked their Reaper via pm...and never got a response in return.  A simple "You're welcome" goes a long way when someones sent you a pm full of profuse thank you's.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

GhoulishCop, I would like to thank you for my word of the day! "_Promulgate_" What a fabulous word.  Now I have to come up with ten ways I can use it to insure that it becomes part of my own vernacular. Which could prove difficult since I am alone most of my day.  I would however like to _promulgate_ that my SR was in fact the best!!! 
Aha - One down, nine to go!


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> I think you came off a bit harsh in your response. I was only trying to think of something that could possibly help future SR.


If I came across as harsh,for that I do apologize.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Wait, wait, wait...Ive got another one. lol
As oppossed to _promulgating _my own often harsh and outspoken opinions, it would probably be best for me to bite my tongue! 
Bam!!!! That's two.


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> If I came across as harsh,for that I do apologize.


All is good 




LOL Halloween Lady, you are too funny!


----------



## printersdevil

Can't wait to see the rest of the gifties.


----------



## ICKYVICKI

I feel like Charlie Brown..."I got a rock."


----------



## witchymom

got reaped today - but its a bad day... had to have my dog put down this morning so im just not in the mood i guess....

got a lovely package with candy, a CD, a skeleton in a wedding dress, some bracelets and creepy cloth. Thank you SR


----------



## Araniella

Ooohhh Witchy..sooo sorry!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

That's never an easy thing to go through Witchy, so sorry to hear that... *hugs*


----------



## printersdevil

Hugs, to you Witchy!


----------



## Tannasgach

Oh Witchy, I'm so sorry - hugs.


----------



## Teresa M

Witchymom, That is awful, I am soooooo sorry to hear that!


----------



## Halloween Princess

So sorry Witchy.


----------



## Hearts1003

Witchymom I cannot even express how sorry I am.


----------



## Hearts1003

I am dog/house sitting for my cousin this weekend. She left me a note and directions on how to glitter pumpkins with everything I need to do it! How awesome is that?! I'm so excited!


----------



## The Auditor

Condolences witchymom


----------



## bethene

oh witchy mom, I am so, so sorry,, ,my heart hurts for you,,,


----------



## hallorenescene

witchy, i had my dog for 13 years, and when i had to put her to sleep, i cried so hard. i can really feel for you.


----------



## witchymom

thank you everyone. i posted a little bit about what happened and a little tribute to him on my wall here, and those of you who're my friends on facebook were pippin over-loaded yesterday, im sure.... 

havent responded individually to each comment cause i dont want to flood the thread with it all ... but all of your comments mean so very much to me, and ive read them all. Am feeling a little better after dinner (i hadnt eaten for going on 48 hours) and sleep.


----------



## bethene

well, out side of the few that I know are being late, the flying moneys are about ready to be dispatched,,,, have tried contacting every one, and am getting mad now,,, I am easy going, but come on,,,,at least answer back,, and I have been checking, some haven't been on, but one was on the day I messaged them and still no answer....(yes, I DO check to see if you have been on) will be contacting folks with one last message and basically threaten to ban them from next years reaper,,,,, so one more chance, just heard in the car Alice Coopers "no more Mr Nice guy",,,, well, it fits the bill!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Bethane, I'm so sorry for the trouble you have been having with some of our MIA reapers. Please add me to the list of rescue, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

bethene said:


> well, out side of the few that I know are being late, the flying moneys are about ready to be dispatched,,,, have tried contacting every one, and am getting mad now,,, I am easy going, but come on,,,,at least answer back,, and I have been checking, some haven't been on, but one was on the day I messaged them and still no answer....(yes, I DO check to see if you have been on) will be contacting folks with one last message and basically threaten to ban them from next years reaper,,,,, so one more chance, just heard in the car Alice Coopers "no more Mr Nice guy",,,, well, it fits the bill!!!!!!!!



Wait, did I miss somthing? Who's Bill??????? JK  Oh well, there's always a a few. Just send me a pm if you need me.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Boo them! No, not like a ghostly BOO! But Booooooo! Threaten to post it publicly, so they can be tarred and feathered and strung up by their toes. Then used for a pinata!


----------



## witchymom

ooooo public humiliation! im all for that


----------



## scareme

I think we should print the name of the people who make promises, take gifts, then refuse to respond. I'm sure there are some good reasons, family problems, sickness and we can all understand that. But tell bethene, so someone can help you. And if someone is trying to get something for nothing, they should have to man up to it. Just my thoughts. I'll step off the soap box now.


----------



## Kymmm

Lol.. Bethene, if you need another Rescue Reaper, let me know  How many gifts have not been sent? Hopefully not too many. This is such a fun exchange. Too bad some people have to put a small road bump in it. Oh well.. as long as people are patient, it will still be a fun event! Hang in there everyone!


----------



## bethene

well, I have 6 who haven't contacted me, 2 did a week ago but not since,,,, and 4 who I know are mailing late,I believe that is all,,, but am going to deal with it over the week end, need time to stay one for more than 5 minutes, it takes time,,,,,, but will get to it for sure,,,, don't think the public thing would be good, don't think it would fly by Larry for starters, and I just want to deal with it privately,,, but unless they have a VERY good reason,,, if they don't contact me it goes in a list for next year,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## nhh

Reaper monkeys are ready to be dispatched from my end. It sucks there always has to be a couple. Especially with so many this year. All of the wonderful folks will be taken care of, we'll make sure. Just let me know if/when you need me.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Me too Bethene!


----------



## ICKYVICKI

It's ok Bethene, it's more fun to give then receive anyway! I appreciate all you have done to get it done! lol


----------



## sikntwizted

I'm with Vicky. You da man girl! I don't mind giving and not recieving. I also don't think listing the people is a good idea. Not able to do it next year is a good idea though. Just wish my reapee would speak up.


----------



## hallorenescene

bethie is pulling her hair out. not nice to do to such a wonderful person. man up you guys and come through. 
besides, i like some of the people who didn't get presents. oh, i like all of them, just know some better. okay, i'm rambling. just makes me mad.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*WOW! I had no idea all of this was going on. Bethene Im so sorry you are going through this. Maybe next year you should limit the amount? Like first come first serve up to 70? Maybe that would help lessen the chances of so many people not coming through? I know I hate to limit the amount because its so much fun you want to include everyone but I dont know how else to resolve this problem. I know things happen but there is no excuse for not letting Bethene know what is going on. Maybe if they have a good reason and they let you know then they get to participate next year and if they dont let you know and do not answer your pm's then you may have to ban them from participating next year. *


----------



## bethene

well, for the most part- considering how many joined, this isn't too bad,,,,,,, I did some week end pm;ing , and will go from there,,,,,,some contacted me about being late but never got back later, some haven';t contacted me at all,,,, I know how I am going to handle it,,, so am now in a short waiting game, even though I know some have already been waiting, which I feel so bad for,,, but the waiting will be very short this time,,,


----------



## badgirl

Thanks Bethene. For those of us still waiting we know that it is not due to a lack of effort and dedication on your part!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

My package came in the mail today. Thanks to my SR and also to Bethene for all her hard work! Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Oooooh, my victim got reaped this morning!


----------



## Landscapeman

If there is a late reap this year, let me know. I sort of dropped the ball on signing up.


----------



## Araniella

Yay!!! Oh wow! I have been reaped!!! I am sooo touched by my reapers gift...the time it must have taken to make humbles me. 

Will post pics in a bit. It's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## BadTableManor

Am I supposed to post if I haven't received my gift yet? The only thing that makes me nervous is the fact that our regular mailman of 15+ years recently retired, and we have someone new delivering our mail every day. Last week I got my neighbor's mail. *eek!*


----------



## bethene

what a wonderful surprise waiting for me when I got home, a box on the kitchen counter,,,, sorry didn't take any pictures of it, was so excited! I was Raven;s Hollow Cemetery;s victim and what a wonder gift I got,,,, I am blown away by it,,,,,,,it is a crawling, raising zombie, that he made him self, which makes it extra special! I am so thrilled,,,,,, I LOVE it!!!!!!


----------



## bethene

oh, yeah,,, and with Paul and Araniella receiving their gifts and 2 others that have shipped, we now have I think 7 who have not gotten gifts,,, but still holding for a bit cuz I just messaged people so need to give them a chance to respond!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I am so thrilled that you love him Bethene!  I have the biggest silly grin on my face right now


----------



## MissMandy

I want Raven next year! Well, I mean I want his goods. Oh my......I think you know what I mean


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

^ Lol! Your not the only one, but I'm careful about who I give my goods to... LMAO!!!


----------



## MissMandy

LOL I promise I'll be very gentle with your goods


----------



## Tannasgach

I want pictures of Raven's goods!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Woah Tanna, I think you have the wrong forum  LOL


----------



## djkeebz

badgirl said:


> Thanks Bethene. For those of us still waiting we know that it is not due to a lack of effort and dedication on your part!


That's right! We will be patient as long as it takes! Good things come to those who wait...


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

MissMandy said:


> LOL I promise I'll be very gentle with your goods


Lol! Who said I like gentle? 



Tannasgach said:


> I want pictures of Raven's goods!!!



Down ladies!  I've not shaved this week! So no pics of... Wait, which forum am I on?!? Ooops!


----------



## MissMandy

LMFAO! That literally made me choke on my shredded wheat!


----------



## JustWhisper

Witchymom, I am so sorry about your precious dog/friend. What a horrible loss, even when we know it's coming. I hope your heart will mend soon. Hugs to you and your family.

Bethene, Be sure that AJBanz has the list of people who do not ship and didn't let you know so we don't get them involved in SRII. 

I can understand if something terrible happened in their life....Death of a child/parent/sibling/spouse/self, severe injury/illness which involved long term hospitalization, amnesia, alien abduction... then the secret reaper would not be on their mind and we become insignificant in perspective, as would be expected and accepted. But the people who have been online (don't know if they were for sure) and not responded have no excuse. i do hope it was rudeness and not a serious life malfunction causing them to be MIA. 

Bethene, I am sorry you have so much stress over the un-reaped. 
I don't think just limiting participation would matter, as we still have a SRII for those who missed the first one. They could just as easily end up in there. And what if the non-participants were some of the first to sign up for SR one? I agree that considering the large number of participants, across 3 or 4 countries, having 4-6 losers isn't bad. It is unfortunate, and also it is hard on Bethene. If we are looking for a way to make it easier for Bethene, maybe the limitation idea would work if we let an unlimited number of people sign up, but ran it in 3 groups, but all at the same time. So we could have SRI, SRII, and SRIII. Each group would have a different "manager" with each group having a limit of, say 45 people. When group one fills we start group 2, and so on. Names would be drawn within each group, but less stress on one person handling 130+ people. Only the 3 managers would know whose names they have, and none of us would know which group we are in. That would prevent people from trying to sign up with certain reapers. And it could still be run on a single thread just like now. Just my thoughts and 2 1/2 cents.  Now, I know several people are going to misunderstand this concept and over-complicate it. So for now, let's just pretend you get it, and I will explain it again next year. LOL.


----------



## printersdevil

Bethene, did you see the post a few up from Bad Table Manor that he/she is still unreaped? The wording of the message made me think that you might not this.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Lol! Who said I like gentle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down ladies!  I've not shaved this week! So no pics of... Wait, which forum am I on?!? Ooops!


I see they didn't wait for Bethene to go camping before they got naughty this time!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Did I miss somthing? Is Raven posting pictures of his goods?!?!?!   Guess that makes him the *grin *reaper!!!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I see they didn't wait for Bethene to go camping before they got naughty this time!


Raven started it.


----------



## bethene

LMAO!! you guys always manage to crack me up!! 
I really am not stressed about the none reapers, I will just give short amount of time and then send out rescue reapers ,,already have one,,, due to extreme circumstances for the reaper, I also contacted ajbanz about one person,,, but we are giving a bit of time, cuz it is one who contacted me they were going to ship the next day but I heard nothing else,,, and last I heard the gift wasn't received yet,,, I get what you mean JW,,,,will keep it in mind,,,, I really had no trouble out side of the time involved,, I love doing it,,,, yes, there were alot of people, but last year we had less and still had some who didn't send(not the same ones as this year)


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Tannasgach said:


> Raven started it.



Uh uh, you can't prove nuthin! You ain't got ME on tape!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

MissMandy said:


> LOL I promise I'll be very gentle with your goods


*I forgot how much fun goes on in this thread! LOVE IT!*


----------



## suzika

I feel so bad that mine went out so late, but it should be there today at the latest. I'm just glad my life has settled down some, things are just a waiting game


----------



## hallorenescene

well, my 2 cents worth, bethie does a great job on on the secret reaper and it always has been her baby. she handles it well and looks forward to the more the merrier. just like the valentine card exchange is hallowsusieboos and the halloween card exchange is frenchies. just whispers, maybe you can come up with your own idea to run with. maybe an after halloween exchange. could be fun. everyone posts stuff they have, and then you can say, i want this of yours and will trade you this of mine.


----------



## nhh

Bethene, any updates on those still waiting? Did anyone else get reaped?


----------



## witchymom

nhh said:


> Bethene, any updates on those still waiting? Did anyone else get reaped?


i was wondering earlier too, if everyone had gotten their gift.....


----------



## badgirl

I'm still waiting


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

^  That suuuuucks, sorry to hear that badgirl!


----------



## bethene

well, as far as I can figure, a few are still waiting,,, I have gotten some rescue reapers lined up,,,, and on the job, but 2 have said they have shipped or are before the week is out, one is supposed to be at the persons place, but isn't,, , looking in to that (seeing as I am on the forum at a minimum of once a day, I unjustly get a bit frustrated when don't get responded to, when people aren't logging on as much as me) so it is winding down,,, 

I will be on once more before I go camping,,,, then won't be back til Sunday, if by some chance my messages fill up, and you have a question, post it to my profile!


----------



## kallie

That's so terrible that some haven't received yet. I wish that I could be a rescue reaper, but I just don't have the funds right now.


----------



## sikntwizted

Got mine today. Thanks Bethene!


----------



## badgirl

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> ^  That suuuuucks, sorry to hear that badgirl!


Oh well. I completely understand that life comes first, just a little disappointed that it won't be here before my party. I will just have to use whatever is in the box next year.


----------



## RunawayOctober

Still waiting too. :/


----------



## Yoohaloo

I shipped 'late' from the UK to the US so I'm a little guilty of upping Beth's angst (Beth I'll send you a massage voucher - cashable with Raven). Bear in mind there are still 3 weeks to Halloween though so there's still plenty of time.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Lol! Don't come to me for a relaxing massage...I do acupressure & acupuncture. Which are surprisingly similar to midieval torture methods when executed correctly (and most don't do them correctly). But, you feel much better afterwards


----------



## MissMandy

You stick people with....things?


----------



## badgirl

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Lol! Don't come to me for a relaxing massage...I do acupressure & acupuncture. Which are surprisingly similar to midieval torture methods when executed correctly (and most don't do them correctly). But, you feel much better afterwards


People just say they feel better to stop the torture!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

MissMandy said:


> You stick people with....things?


Only because she likes it 



badgirl said:


> People just say they feel better to stop the torture!


 You'd think, but you'd also be surprised at how many come back for more


----------



## MissMandy

LMFAO ya'll are too much


----------



## bethene

oh my, the things I miss while away! still working on things,,, it is mostly winding down though several have been rescue reaped, while one is shipping this week,,,, and if I don't hear soon from them, will rescue reap them too!!and one I haven't heard from in a few days, but is supposed to have their gift by the 27th, but had said no,,, waiting to here from them...... 
really only 3 that I have not heard any thing from, so out of about 160, not bad,,,


----------



## suzika

Bethene, have you heard whether or not mine got his? I am stalking his user page but, he hasn't logged in in a few days.


----------



## bethene

well, I am off to the last Halloween camping trip,,, hope gifts have arrived while I am gone,, I will be back Sunday,,,, I have one person to contact yet,,,


----------

